# PC-Beispielzusammenstellung by Painschkes | September | 2017 (aktualisiert am 2.9.2017)



## painschkes (25. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​*Aktualisiert: 2.9.2017*​ 
 
 
 
 
 
Hallo ihr Lieben,
 
nun auch hier wieder die aktuelle Version der PC-Beispielkonfigs für den Monat September. 
 
Diesmal wird das ganze allerdings etwas anders gehandhabt, und zwar wie folgt: 
 
Ich werde hier die Beispielkonfigurationen nur in Textform angeben und für eine individuelle Beratung oder die Links über die ihr die Teile beispielsweise Bestellen könnt, meldet ihr euch auf meiner Seite.
 
Diese findet ihr hier: *http://www.pc-konfigs.com/pc-konfigs/* bzw. für eine individuelle Kaufberatung direkt hier: *http://www.pc-konfigs.com/forum/ *(eine Anmeldung ist nicht nötig, kann aber bei Bedarf getätigt werden)
 
Solltet ihr ihr eine Kaufberatungs-Anfrage stellen, würde es mich freuen, wenn ihr mit angebt, dass ihr von hier gekommen seid - würde gern sehen, von wo die Leute auf die Seite kommen.
 
Die Art wie das nun von mir gehandhabt wird, ist mit *ZAM* abgesprochen.
 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 
Nun zu den Beispiekonfigurationen: 
 
 
*Office-PC (~300&#8364; &#8211; nicht zum spielen geeignet!)*

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

*CPU*: Intel Pentium G4400*                                                   *
*Mainboard*: ASRock H110M-DGS R3.0
*RAM*: Crucial 8GB DDR4 2400MHz
*Gehäuse*: Sharkoon VS4-V
*Netzteil*: Xilence A+ 430W
*HDD*: nicht vorhanden *SSD*: SanDisk Plus 120GB
*Grafikkarte*: OnBoard

 

Dieser PC ist (wie oben schon erwähnt) *nicht *zum spielen geeignet und dient als Beispiel-PC für einen Office-PC mit dem man "normale" Dinge wie Büroarbeiten, im Internet surfen, Filme schauen und alles was (abseits vom spielen) täglich so anfällt, erledigen kann. In Verbindung mit einer kleinen Grafikkarte kann man ggf. auch "Einsteiger-Gaming" betreiben, dafür aber bitte eine Anfrage im oben verlinken Forum erstellen.

 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 

*Einsteiger Gaming-PC (~580&#8364*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

*CPU*: AMD Ryzen 5 1400 *                                                    *
*Mainboard*: ASRock AB350M Pro4
*RAM*: Patriot 8GB DDR4 3000MHz
*Gehäuse*: Zalman ZM-T4
*Netzteil*: Xilence A+ 430W
*HDD*: Seagate 1TB
*Grafikkarte*: Zotac GTX 1050 Ti Mini

 

Mit diesem System kann man alle aktuellen Spiele (auch BF1 & Co.) problemlos auf hohen bis sehr hohen Details (je nach Spiel) ruckelfrei in 1080p/FullHD spielen.

 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 

*Einsteiger Streaming-PC (~775&#8364*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

*CPU*: AMD Ryzen 5 1600
*Mainboard*: ASRock AB350M Pro4
*RAM*: G.Skill 16GB DDR4 3200MHz
*Gehäuse*: Zalman ZM-T4
*Netzteil*: BeQuiet Pure Power 10 400W
*HDD*: Seagate 1TB - *SSD*: SanDisk Plus 120GB
*Grafikkarte*: Zotac GTX 1050 Ti Mini

 

Dieses Setup erlaubt dem Käufer den Einstieg in die &#8222;Streaming-Welt&#8220; zu wagen und jegliche Spiele in sehr hohen bis maximalen Details in 1080p/FullHD flüssig mit >60 FPS spielen zu können.

 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 

*Gaming-/Streaming-PC (~1020&#8364*

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*CPU*: AMD Ryzen 5 1600
*Mainboard*: ASRock B350M Pro4
*RAM*: 16GB G.Skill DDR4 3200MHz
*Gehäuse*: Aerocool Aero-500 (Black)
*Netzteil*: BeQuiet Pure Power 10 300W
*HDD*: Seagate 1TB - *SSD*: Crucial MX300 275GB
*Grafikkarte*: Zotac GTX 1060 AMP! Edition

 

Bei diesem System ist die allgemeine Performance durch die stärkere Grafikkarte und die größere (und etwas schnellere) SSD noch mal deutlich besser als bei dem System davor, mit dem System kann man problemlos aktuelle Spiele spielen und gleichzeitig streamen.

 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 

*1440p-Gaming-/Streaming-PC (~1200&#8364*

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

*CPU*: AMD Ryzen 5 1600 / *Kühler*: Alpenföhn Brocken Eco
*Mainboard*: ASRock AB350 Pro4
*RAM*: 16GB G.Skill DDR4 3200MHz
*Gehäuse*: Aerocool Aero-500 (Black)
*Netzteil*: BeQuiet Pure Power 10 500W CM
*HDD*: Seagate 1TB - *SSD*: Crucial MX300 275GB
*Grafikkarte*: Zotac GTX 1070 AMP! Edition

 

Mit diesem System lassen sich aktuelle Spiele problemlos in 1440p spielen und streamen, dank dem extra CPU-Kühler wird die CPU leiser und besser gekühlt.

 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 

Für PC-Zusammenstellungen die preislich über den hier genannten Beispielzusammenstellungen liegen, bitte im Forum einen Beitrag erstellen, damit wir euch individuell beraten können!

 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 

Die Zusammenstellungen werden jeden Monat aktualisiert - in besonderen Fällen (Bei der Erscheinung neuer CPU's oder Grafikkarten, o.ä) auch öfters.

 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 

Painschkes / Nico


----------



## painschkes (25. Mai 2013)

*- Platzhalter - *​


----------



## zoizz (26. Mai 2013)

Daumen hoch und ein +


----------



## Karanera (29. Mai 2013)

Huhu, erstmal vielen Dank für die Aufstellung, ich hab artig gewartet auf diese

Ich habe folgende Fragen zum 1250Euro PC (und ja ich habe null Ahnung^^- ich guck hier einfach immer rein)

-Warum zwei unterschiedliche Festplatten? - Ich hatte immer identische und auf einer legte ich wichtige Daten zur Sicherung ab , sowie BOOTDateien. Die zweite war generell im Gebrauch. Müsste ich bei diesen etwas beachten? ZB die eine wäre schneller und für den allgemeinen Gebrauch idealer? Da ich mir auch eine externe Festplatte zulegen wollte (Mobilität^^) , wäre es für mich sinnvoller nur eine einbauen zu lassen?

-Der Cpu Kühler.. wäre der für diese Zusammenstellung nötig? Meine jetzige PC-Zusammenstellung ist aus diesem Thread von vor ein paar Jahren, und aus dieser habe ich noch einen Mugen 2 rumliegen, da als mir der PC zugeschickt worden ist, sie diesen Cooler einfach nur verpackt bei gelegt hatten .. naja öhm.. kann ich diesen verbauen lassen?

- Ich habe gelesen, dass du für Games i5 und ohne k-cpu ausreichend empfindest. Dennoch, wie würde die letzte Zusammenstellung aussehen mit i7 und K-cpu? Ich bin Student.. das ding muss mindestens fünf Jahre auf einem akzeptablen technischen Stand bleiben, habe zu lange gesparrt oder übertreibe ich da..?

- Meine Freundin hat zur Zeit die gleiche PCZusammenstellung und bei ihr läuft WOW selbst unter Grafikbelastung im 25er ruckelfrei. Ich denke meine Grafikkarte hat einen Schlag abbekommen letzten Sommer.. Der Mudgen 2 nicht verbaut, 1 Seiten-Tower-Lüfter nicht angeschlossen und gefühlt hing das Fell meines ganzen Hundes in den übrigen Lüftern- seit dem Tag konnte auch mein zweiter Monitor nicht mehr genutzt werden. Davor hatte ich ca ein Jahr nicht abgesaugt. Nur leider wüsste ich nicht, ob ein Auswechseln der Grafikkarte das Problem beheben würde^^ Ich wüsste nicht mal, ob auf dem jetzigen Motherboard eine neue- bzw welche drauf passt

Wäre nett, wenn ihr mir die Fragen beantworten würdet. Und noch mal.. VIELEN DANK für die sich hier gemachte Mühe der Zusammenstellungen^^

lg Möni

Generell die Schablone:
_*- Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner? - ca 1500,-

- Brauchst du außer dem Rechner selbst noch irgendwelche "Teile"? (Bezieht sich auf Peripheriegeräte,Monitore und natürlich Windows) : nen Windows 8 sinnvoll? evtl ein USB HUB - da meine Naga immer erst noch einmal reingesteckt werden muss, bis sie bootet und eine externe Festplatte zur Datensicherung-Transport

- Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen?* oh jaaaaaa! (falls jemand einen Shop kennt der wirklich alles einbaut und nicht nur die Hälfte.. bitte eine pn an mich )

- Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen? nein, höchstens das CD-laufwerk

- In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden? - ok, hier muss ich passen.. im Moment 1920x1080 .. ich spiele sehr viel Online- die passende Auflösung für WOW zb weiss ich nicht.. "so wie es am schönsten aussieht"<- typisch Frau was^^

- Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden? WOW - ohne Ruckeln im 25er mit der Möglichkeit die Auflösung so einzustellen, dass ich noch Bodeneffekte wahrnehmen kann 

- In welchen Details möchtest du deine Spiele genießen? - sehr gut ? 

- Hast du vor zu Übertakten? ich sag mal nein, wenn der PC angeht bin ich schon gut^^

- Falls der Rechner nicht nur für Spiele gedacht ist - wofür noch? (Videobearbeitung,zum Musik machen/erstellen,usw.) Filme, Präsentationen für das Studium .. aber keine grossen mathematischen Berechnungen... 

- Welche anderen relevanten Informationen möchtest du noch mitteilen? Ich benutze generell zwei Monitore, der Rechner ist rund um die Uhr am laufen

*_Mein derzeitiges System

SiSoftware Sandra

Nr
Hostname : Möni-PC
Arbeitsgruppe : WORKGROUP

System
Modell : GigaByte EX58-UD5
Gehäuse : GigaByte Desktop
Mainboard : GigaByte EX58-UD5
System BIOS : Award (OEM) F7 05/11/2009
Gesamtspeicher : 10GB DIMM DDR3

Prozessor(en)
Prozessor : Intel® Core&#8482; i7 CPU 	920 @ 2.67GHz (4C 8T 2.83GHz, 2.16GHz IMC, 4x 256kB L2, 8MB L3)
Sockel/Slot : FC LGA1366

Chipsatz
Speichercontroller : Gigabyte X58 I/O Hub 2x 2.43GHz (4.86GHz)
Speichercontroller : Gigabyte Core Desktop (Bloomfield) UnCore 2x 2.43GHz (4.86GHz), 3x 3.33GB DIMM DDR3 1.08GHz 192-bit

Speichermodul(e)
Speichermodul : G.Skill F3-10666CL7-2GBPK 2GB DIMM DDR3 PC3-10700U DDR3-1334 (9-9-9-24 4-33-10-5)
Speichermodul : G.Skill F3-10666CL7-2GBPK 2GB DIMM DDR3 PC3-10700U DDR3-1334 (9-9-9-24 4-33-10-5)
Speichermodul : Nanya M2X4G64CB8HG5N-DG 4GB DIMM DDR3 PC3-14900U DDR3-1866 (11-11-11-29 5-40-13-6)
Speichermodul : G.Skill F3-10666CL7-2GBPK 2GB DIMM DDR3 PC3-10700U DDR3-1334 (9-9-9-24 4-33-10-5)

Grafiksystem
Monitor : Hewlett Packard HP 2710
 	(1920x1080, 27.2")
Grafikkarte : NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260 (27CU 216SP SM4.0 1.35GHz, 896MB DDR3 2GHz 448-bit, PCIe 2.00 x16)

Grafikprozessor
OpenCL GP-Prozessor : NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260 (216SP 27C 1.35GHz, 896MB DDR3 2GHz 448-bit)
Compute Shader Prozessor : NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260 (216SP 27C 1.35GHz, 896MB DDR3 2GHz 448-bit)
CUDA GP-Prozessor : NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260 (216SP 27C 1.35GHz, 896MB DDR3 2GHz 448-bit)

Physische Speichergeräte
WDC WD6400AACS-00M3B0 (640.1GB, SATA300, 3.5", 5400rpm, 16MB Cache) : 596GB (C
WDC WD6400AACS-00M3B0 (640.1GB, SATA300, 3.5", 5400rpm, 16MB Cache) : 596GB (D (L
HP Officejet Pro 86 (USB2) : k.A. (F
HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22NS40 (3GB, SATA150, DVD+-RW, CD-RW, 2MB Cache) : 3GB (E

Logischer Speichergeräte
Festplatte (C : 596GB (NTFS) @ WDC WD6400AACS-00M3B0 (640.1GB, SATA300, 3.5", 5400rpm, 16MB Cache)
Festplatte (L : 100MB (NTFS) @ WDC WD6400AACS-00M3B0 (640.1GB, SATA300, 3.5", 5400rpm, 16MB Cache)
Festplatte (D : 596GB (NTFS) @ WDC WD6400AACS-00M3B0 (640.1GB, SATA300, 3.5", 5400rpm, 16MB Cache)
Auswechselbares Laufwerk (F : k.A. @ HP Officejet Pro 86 (USB2)
Diskettenlaufwerk (A : k.A.
WKSSTE06 (E : 3GB (UDF) @ HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22NS40 (3GB, SATA150, DVD+-RW, CD-RW, 2MB Cache)

Peripherie
LPC Hub Controller 1 : Gigabyte LPC Interface Controller
LPC Legacy Controller 1 : ITE IT8720F
Audio Gerät : Gigabyte HD Audio Controller
Laufwerkscontroller : Gigabyte 4 port SATA IDE Controller
Laufwerkscontroller : Gigabyte 2 port SATA IDE Controller
Laufwerkscontroller : Gigabyte JMB36X PCIE-to-SATAII/IDE RAID Controller
USB Controller 1 : Gigabyte USB UHCI Controller #4
USB Controller 2 : Gigabyte USB UHCI Controller #5
USB Controller 3 : Gigabyte USB UHCI Controller #6
USB Controller 4 : Gigabyte USB EHCI Controller #2
USB Controller 5 : Gigabyte USB UHCI Controller #1
USB Controller 6 : Gigabyte USB UHCI Controller #2
USB Controller 7 : Gigabyte USB UHCI Controller #3
USB Controller 8 : Gigabyte USB EHCI Controller #1
FireWire/1394 Controller 1 : Gigabyte TSB43AB23 1394a-2000 OHCI PHY/link-layer Controller
System SMBus Controller 1 : Intel ICH SMBus

Drucker- und Faxgeräte
Drucker : Microsoft XPS Document Writer (600x600, Farbwiedergabe)
Drucker : HP Officejet Pro 8600 (600x600, USB, Farbwiedergabe)
Drucker : Fax - HP Officejet Pro 8600 (200x200, USB, Farbwiedergabe)
Fax : Microsoft Shared Fax Driver (200x200)
Drucker : Epson ESC/P-R (360x360, USB, Farbwiedergabe)

Scanner und Kameras
Scanner : Hewlett-Packard HP Officejet Pro 8600 (US (Scanner, US

Peripherie

Netzwerkdienste
Netzwerkadapter : Realtek RTL8168D/8111D-Familie-PCI-E-Gigabit-Ethernet-NIC (NDIS 6.20) #3 (Ethernet)
Netzwerkadapter : Fast-Ethernet-Netzwerkkarte fr Realtek RTL8139/810x-Familie #2 (Ethernet)
Netzwerkadapter : Realtek RTL8168D/8111D-Familie-PCI-E-Gigabit-Ethernet-NIC (NDIS 6.20) #4 (Ethernet, 100Mbps)

Betriebssystem
Windowssystem : Microsoft Windows 7 Home 6.01.7601 (Service Pack 1)
Kompatibel mit Plattform : x64

Windows Leistungsindex
Aktuelles System : 5.9

_*
* _


----------



## painschkes (29. Mai 2013)

_Hallo Möni,

aaaalso : 

- Das eine ist einer SSD - wie du schon sagtest : Da gehört das System und wichtige Dateien die sich schnell öffnen sollen drauf..eventuell auch das ein oder andere Spiel das von den verkürzten Ladezeigen profititieren würde (BF3,WoW bzw. generell MMO's,etc) - die Hauptplatte (als die 1TB Platte) ist dann für den ganzen Rest..Filme,Musik,Dateien,"normale" Spiele,usw.

- Nötig nicht, aber aufjeden Fall empfehlenswert - der ist sehr leise und kühlt sehr gut, aufjeden Fall besser als ein/der Boxed-Kühler - verbaut wird der nur bei Mindfactory - Hardwareversand verbaut nur sehr wenig Kühler.

- Naja, ein i7 bringt halt eher wenig Mehrleistung in einem Spiele-PC - maximal da vo der Takt pro Core zählt - aber wenn das Ding 5 Jahre halten soll und du ein Budget von 1500€ hast, dann kann man ruhig darüber nachdenken.

- Das mit dem "kaputt gehen" kann durchaus sein, hört sich aujfeden Fall nach einem defekt an.

-----------------

So..dann mal zum eingemachten - die Zusammenstellung - hier dann mal ein Beispiel : Warenkorb

So..hab hier trotzdem erstmal auf einen i5 gesetzt - wieso hab ich ja oben angesprochen.

Ich würde eventuell noch ein paar Tage abwarten - die neuen Haswell-CPU's werden grad nach und nach gelistet (Gut, ist grad erst ein Shop..aber egal) - genau wie mit der von mir ausgesuchten GTX780 - auch grad ganz neu, die anderen haben noch Referenzdesign.

Ist also erstmal nur ein "Vorab-Beispiel".

Achja..ja - der Zusammenbau bei Mindfactory kostet "leider" 99€ - dafür verbauen sie aber auch alles - auch den CPU-Kühler._

_Bin jetzt erstmal weg - schaue aber vom Handy mal rein und beantworte gerne weitere Fragen :-)_

_Lg Pain :-)_


----------



## kaepteniglo (29. Mai 2013)

Karanera schrieb:


> Huhu, erstmal vielen Dank für die Aufstellung, ich hab artig gewartet auf diese
> 
> Ich habe folgende Fragen zum 1250Euro PC (und ja ich habe null Ahnung^^- ich guck hier einfach immer rein)
> 
> -Warum zwei unterschiedliche Festplatten? - Ich hatte immer identische und auf einer legte ich wichtige Daten zur Sicherung ab , sowie BOOTDateien. Die zweite war generell im Gebrauch. Müsste ich bei diesen etwas beachten? ZB die eine wäre schneller und für den allgemeinen Gebrauch idealer? Da ich mir auch eine externe Festplatte zulegen wollte (Mobilität^^) , wäre es für mich sinnvoller nur eine einbauen zu lassen?


Das eine ist eine SSD, welche für das Betriebssystem genutzt wird und Programme, die schnell laden müssen. Das 2. ist eine "normale" HDD, welche für die Daten gedacht ist.



> - Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen?* oh jaaaaaa! (falls jemand einen Shop kennt der wirklich alles einbaut und nicht nur die Hälfte.. bitte eine pn an mich )


 Der Rechner wird eigentlich von jedem Shop komplett zusammengebaut. Nur manche Kühler werden wegen des Gewichts nicht mit verbaut.


----------



## Karanera (29. Mai 2013)

Hallo ihr beiden^^ Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antworten. Würde es sich dann anbieten, dass die zweite Festplatte-Hauptplatte- HDD eine externe Platte sein kann, wenn Betriebssystem und Daten die schnell geladen werden sollen eh auf der internen SSD liegen? Als Fazit nehme ich jetzt raus , dass ich einfach noch ein paar Tage warte, bis die neuen CPUs da sind ja? Wird dann auch der obige Warenkorb aktualisiert? 
lg Möni


----------



## painschkes (29. Mai 2013)

Also..du machst mit dem aktuellen Korb nichts falsch - wer weiss auch ob die CPU's preislich drin sind - das selbe mit der Grafikkarte..die ist ja doch schon merklich teurer als die mit Referenzkühler.

Ich hab dein Geld jetzt auch voll ausgenutzt und sogar Windows vergessen..ist das trotzdem okay? Sonst mach ich natürlich einen günstigeren Korb :-)

Und ja..der Thread wird natürlich aktualisiert sobald alles komplett gelistet ist.

Und eine neue Zusammenstellung für dich gibts dann auch. 

LG Pain.

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7000 mit Tapatalk 2.


----------



## Karanera (29. Mai 2013)

Super, dann warte ich die Listung ab ob es hinhaut ^^ und wenn nicht, löcher ich von neuem mit Fragen  Und ja, das Ausschöpfen ist völlig ok. Ich weiss auch noch nicht, ob Windows 8 Sinn macht, ich bin eigentlich zufrieden mit dem jetzigen Windows 7. Habe aber irgendwo hier im Forum gelesen, dass Windows 8 schneller sein soll - zb. beim Hochfahren. Dürfte ich dir im Fall dass die Listung aktualisiert ist, eine PM schreiben für einen Warenkorb? dann spam ich hier nicht den Beitrag voll


----------



## painschkes (29. Mai 2013)

Klar, mach das - aber kannst hier ruhig schreiben. :-)

Das mit Windows ist halt Geschmackssache - ich bin mit Windows 8 zufrieden - bei mir ist der PC auch schneller oben als mit Windows 7..aber wie geasagt..muss jeder für sich selber wissen.

Joa..gut, wir schreiben..egal wo. :-)

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7000 mit Tapatalk 2.


----------



## Ol@f (29. Mai 2013)

Die GTX 780 würde ich wohl in einem anderen Shop separat kaufen (Grafikkarten sind sehr leicht einzubauen). Es gab zwischendurch mal die EVGA 780GTX ACX für 580€. Angeblich soll da noch einiges im Preis drinnen sein. (Lohnt sich natürlich nur, wenn du sowieso wegen Haswell ein bisschen noch abwartest.)


----------



## Xidish (29. Mai 2013)

Erst mal noch 'n großes schriftliches Dankeschön für den Thread!  
Das Plus gab's schon vor einer Weile.

Hatte mir so letztes Jahr ein paar wenige Komponenten für meinen PC geholt und bin sehr zufrieden.

Nun mal noch eine kleine Frage, da ich meine derzeitige Grafikkarte durch eine etwas Bessere ersetzen will.
Leider finde ich nicht mehr meinen Post, wo Du, painschkes schon 'nen Tip/Empfehlung abgegeben hattest.

Sie muss nicht 'ne Highendkarte sein - aber schon endlich auch mal DX11 nutzen können.^^
Derzeit habe ich eine GeForce GTS 250 (1GB mit 256bit Speicherschnitstelle)
Was sagt die Speicherschnittstelle eigentlich genau aus - ist die mit entscheidend?

Nun hatte ich mir erst die 2048MB Palit GeForce GTX 650 WoW Pandaren Monk Edition Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) in's Visier genommen.

Allerdings bleibe ich jetzt an der 2048MB Palit GeForce GTX 660 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) kleben.



Was tun?
Inwiefern sind beide Grakas überhaupt eine Verbesserung zu meiner jetzigen GraKa?

Ich will aus familiären Gründen derzeit nicht allzuviel Geld ausgeben.
---------------



Ol@f schrieb:


> Es gab zwischendurch mal die EVGA 780GTX ACX für 580&#8364;.


Die Palit davon gibt's derzeit auch für knapp unter 580&#8364;.

greetz


----------



## painschkes (29. Mai 2013)

_Also ich persönlich finde den Kühler bei beiden Karten nicht überragend, würde aber bei den beiden genannten Karten aufjeden Fall zur GTX660 greifen - ist ja klar, liegt ja auch ein guter Betrag dazwischen._


----------



## Xidish (30. Mai 2013)

Hmmm, Danke.
Zu welcher Geforce, in der Preiskategorie wie die obigen Beiden, würdest/könntest Du mir denn raten? 

Palit hatte ich mir deshalb ausgesucht, da die Kommentare dazu nur positiv ausfielen.
Benutze selber seit langer Zeit nur Palit Karten.
Bei der Gainward-Variante z.B. waren diverse negative Bewertungen/Kommentare.

greetz & gn8


----------



## Ol@f (30. Mai 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> [...]
> Die Palit davon gibt's derzeit auch für knapp unter 580€.
> 
> greetz


Die EVGA ACX hat nochmal einen anderen Kühler und ist noch etwas übertaktet (und der Support ist sehr gut; kenne hier aber nicht den Vergleich zu Palit).
Hier noch ein nettes Review


----------



## painschkes (30. Mai 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Zu welcher Geforce, in der Preiskategorie wie die obigen Beiden, würdest/könntest Du mir denn raten?



_Schon eher zu einer mit Doppelkühler - also der Gigabyte-Version._


----------



## Alphajaeger (31. Mai 2013)

Hallöchen!

_*- Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner?
ca. 1.500 &#8364;

- Brauchst du außer dem Rechner selbst noch irgendwelche "Teile"? (Bezieht sich auf Peripheriegeräte,Monitore und natürlich Windows)
 Tastatur (nichts spezielles) und Monitor, gibts noch Monitore, wo man Headset anstecken kann?

- Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen?*
 Ist schon irgendwas installiert wenn der zusammengebaut kommt? Fand das bis jetzt immer sehr lästig. Im Notfall hab ich nen Kumpel, der weiß wie man zusammenbaut.

- Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen?
 Nein.

- In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden?
 Bis jetzt hatte ich immer 1366x786 denke mal es wird Zeit für ne Stufe höher. Für die ganz große Auflösung reicht mein Platz vermutlich nicht aus.

- Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden?
 Tomb Raider, Team Fortress 2, Skyrim, AoE2, Terraria, Minecraft (Mods), Ace of Spades, und was noch in Zukunft so kommt.

- In welchen Details möchtest du deine Spiele genießen?
 Aktuelles sollte mittel-max sein, was in Zukunft kommt sollte schon noch mittel-niedrig sein.

- Hast du vor zu Übertakten?
Wenn ich wüsste wie es geht und was es bringt vielleicht. Also eher nicht

- Falls der Rechner nicht nur für Spiele gedacht ist - wofür noch? (Videobearbeitung,zum Musik machen/erstellen,usw.)
 Fällt mir nichts besonderes ein, maximal vielleicht ein Wenig mit Gimp und Photoshop arbeiten.

- Welche anderen relevanten Informationen möchtest du noch mitteilen?*_
_*Mir gefällt das 1.250 &#8364; Model sehr gut, passt das auf mich? Wie lange ist denn das ganze aktuell bzw. wann muss ich damit rechnen, dass ich upgraden muss? 


Ich bedanke mich schonmal vielmals 
*_


----------



## painschkes (31. Mai 2013)

_Huhu,

schickes Budget - da kann man sich ja austoben :-) 

Beispiel : Warenkorb

Alternativ halt auf die neuen CPU's warten (also..die sind grad am kommen - kann sich nurnoch um Tage bzw. 1-2 Wochen handeln) und dafür dann die GTX770 nehmen.

Ist Geschmackssache bzw. erstmal ein Vorab-Beispiel von mir. :-)_


----------



## Alphajaeger (1. Juni 2013)

Vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort. 

Dann werde ich noch auf die neuen CPUs warten, ist zum Glück nicht so dringend.


Dankende Grüße
Alpha


----------



## painschkes (1. Juni 2013)

_Alles klar, werde hier posten sobald sie "richtig zu haben" sind - dann können wir uns auch nochmal an deine Zusammenstellung ranmachen - aber das soll natürlich nicht heissen das du warten "musst" - wäre halt nur empfehlenswert..Spieleleistung bringen sie schon eindeutig mehr. :-)_


----------



## Jambaloya (15. Juni 2013)

Hallo ich bin durch Zufall auf diesen Post gestoßen weil ich mir kostengünstig einen neuen Rechner zusammenbauen will

Habe dann dein 400&#8364; Vorschlag gesehen den ich dann etwas modifiziert habe
Ich würde da gerne einen FX-6300 verbauen mit http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/970%20Pro3%20R2.0/ diesem Mainboard dazu den http://geizhals.de/g-skill-ares-dimm-kit-8gb-pc3-12800u-cl9-9-9-24-ddr3-1600-f3-1600c9d-8gao-a734654.html RAM

Und Anstatt der 7770 eine GTX 650ti.
Komme dann über Geizhals bei Hardwareversand auf Rund 450&#8364;. Allerdings habe ich noch zwei Fragen.
Und zwar welchen günstigen CPU Kühler 15-20&#8364; kannst du mir empfehlen?
Und ist bei dem Gehäuse schon ein Lüfter vorinstalliert oder muss ich mir bspw. http://www.hardwareversand.de/120mm/49250/ARCTIC+COOLING+ARCTIC+F12.article
den noch 1-2 mal dazu kaufen?
Auf die Lautstärke kommt es mir nicht an nur das eine ausreichende Kühlung vorhanden ist

Edit habe nochmal ein wenig rumgerechnet bleib jetzt doch bei der 7770 dafür noch wlan karte und kühler mit rein genommen. Was hälst du von meinem Vorschlag
http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/pczusammenstelrtjzdg9m21.jpg


----------



## painschkes (15. Juni 2013)

_Huhu,

kannst du ohne Probleme so machen. :-)_


----------



## Jambaloya (15. Juni 2013)

Kannst du mir vielleicht noch sagen wie lange ich mit der 7770 noch glück sein werde? Überall wo ich die Karte erwähne wird sofort gesagt da haste nichmehr lange Spaß dran etc. Wenn ich mir da allerdings paar Videos auf YT angucke mit der KArte und dem Prozessor dann sehe ich keine Probleme das ich zumindest für die nächsten 1-2 Jahre neue Titel zumindest noch auf Mittleren Einstellungen spielen kann. Was meinst du dazu?


----------



## painschkes (15. Juni 2013)

_Ja, die Einschätzung ist richtig denke ich - alternativ hat dei HD7790 oder die GTX650 Ti Boost. :-)_


----------



## painschkes (17. Juni 2013)

_Nochmal etwas aktualisiert._


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. Juni 2013)

Nur noch ein kleiner Hinweis zu den neuen Intel-CPUs.

Die haben noch einen USB3.0 Bug, der beim Aufwecken aus dem S3-Zustand Probleme verursachen kann.

Ab August soll dann die neue Revision verfügbar sein.


----------



## Blut und Donner (17. Juni 2013)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass sie es nicht mehr ließt: @*Karanera

*Ich verstehe nicht wieso du einen neuen Rechner brauchst, (und wieso dir hier jeder dazu rät) Deine CPU reicht locker um eine GTX 780 für WoW und die gängigen Online-Spiele zu befeuern. Wobei hier *locker* eine GTX 770 / GTX 680 / HD 7970 für alles auf Ultra mit meinetwegen auch 2 Monitoren ausreicht. Ich bin etwas enttäuscht, dass dir hier jeder die Maximalkonfiguration anrät und dein Budget mit 1500,- Euro ausnutzt, obwohl man für 500,- schon WoW auf Ultra spielen kann und du sowieso nur eine neue Grafikkarte brauchst. 

edit: Natürlich passen alle Grafikkarten mit PCIe Schnittstelle (also praktisch alle die seit 2006 produziert werden) in dein Mainboard. Bei Betrachtung deines Gesammtsystems sollte auch dein Netzteil nicht zu schwach sein für eine GTX 770, die ja auch nicht deutlich mehr Strom als deine alte GTX 260 schluckt.


----------



## Nico2298 (19. Juni 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin nue hier :-) und habe vor mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenzustellen! 
Ich beantworte hier einfach mal die ganzen Fragen und hoffe ihr könnt mir einen guten 'empfehlen/zusammenstelln'! :-)

- Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner?

_Also ich wollte erstmal jetzt am Anfang so um die 850 - 900€ ausgeben! :-)_

- Brauchst du außer dem Rechner selbst noch irgendwelche "Teile"? (Bezieht sich auf Peripheriegeräte,Monitore und natürlich Windows)

_Ne das bekomm ich alles von einem Kollegen...(MONITOR, BOXEN, MAUS, TASTATUR usw..)_

- Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen?*

_Ja, das sollte er schon!!! :-)_

- Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen?

_Nein!_

- In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden?

_Also es soll ja ein Gamer - PC werden und da denke ich doch auf Hoch - Ultra sollte das schon laufen...sprich HD und so.._

- Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden?

_ALLES :-)_

- In welchen Details möchtest du deine Spiele genießen?

_Es soll gute Grafik sein, flüssig laufen und sowas :-)_

- Hast du vor zu Übertakten?

_weiß ich nicht ganz was damit gemeint ist :-(_

- Falls der Rechner nicht nur für Spiele gedacht ist - wofür noch? (Videobearbeitung,zum Musik machen/erstellen,usw.)

_Eigentlich nur für Spiele, vielleicht noch für Videos ja..:-)_

- Welche anderen relevanten Informationen möchtest du noch mitteilen?

_Wüsste ich jetzt nichts :-o_


So das wars von mir :-)
Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen :-)

Mfg 
Nico


----------



## peterunlustig (19. Juni 2013)

Hallo, 
Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einem Pc, den ich zusammenbauen möchte. Kenn mich leider nicht so gut aus und brauch eure Hilfe :
- Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner? bis Max. 500&#8364;

- Brauchst du außer dem Rechner selbst noch irgendwelche "Teile"? (Bezieht sich auf Peripheriegeräte,Monitore und natürlich Windows)- Ja Win7

- Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen? - Nein

- Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen? - Ja, CD/DVD Laufwerk

- In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden? - Mittel bis Hoch

- Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden? SC2  und Sim City 5 

- Hast du vor zu Übertakten? Nein

- Welche anderen relevanten Informationen möchtest du noch mitteilen? - Am beisten Probleme hab ich bei der CPU-Grafikkarte-Maiboard , hab mal an FX 6350, und AMD 7790 gedacht, aber mir wurde Intel empfohlen. Hab leider aber keine Ahnung  Ein PC Gehäuse hab ich schon 

Danke für eure Mühe


----------



## painschkes (19. Juni 2013)

_Hey Nico,

hier mal ein fixes Beispiel : 

i5 4570
Scythe Katana 4
ASRock H87 Pro4
8GB Corsair Vengeance LP DDR3 1600MHz CL9
BitFenix Shinobi
Antec High Current Gamer 520W
Samsung SH-224BB
Seagate Barracuda 1TB
Gigabyte GTX770 Windforce 3X
Zusammenbau

das wären dann : 875,60€

Damit solltest eine ganze weile hinkommen.

--------------------------------------

Hey peterunlustig,

wie wäre es zum Beispiel so? : Warenkorb.

_


----------



## peterunlustig (19. Juni 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _
> 
> 
> Hey peterunlustig,
> ...



Hi, danke für die schnelle Antwort ! 1TB brauch ich nicht, 500GB würden reichen, hast du da vllt. empfehlungen? 
Vielleicht auch noch einen günstigen i5 Prozessor, anstatt den von AMD. 
Was bringt mir den die gute Leistung im Spiel ? Die Grafikkarte oder die CPU ? Denn wenn es nur eine von den genannten Hardware teilen ist , dann kann man in die andere etwas mehr investieren, oder ? 
Ach und neben dem Spielen möchte ich auch Streamen , weiß nicht ob man da vllt. etwas beachten muss.. ?

Danke


----------



## painschkes (19. Juni 2013)

_Huhu,

hm..joa - die 500GB-Variante der Seagate..aber die 1TB-Platte kostet kaum weniger und ist schneller.

Dann der i5 3350P - kostet aber schon spürbar mehr - der FX6300 ist okay für das Geld.

Kommt immer auf das Spiel an - mal die CPU und mal die Grafikkarte.

Hm, ja - eine starke CPU - also wäre ein i5 schon eine Idee - allerdings kommst du teurer weg._


----------



## Nico2298 (19. Juni 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hey Nico,
> 
> hier mal ein fixes Beispiel :
> 
> ...



Hey,

das wäre jetzt ein Gamer Pc :-)? Also natürlich kein High End aber man kann damit ordentlich zocken :-)?

Und wie könnte ich den jetzt bestellen :-)?

Mfg
Nico


----------



## painschkes (19. Juni 2013)

_Huhu,

das ist ein Gamer-PC..ein sehr guter sogar, hier mal ein Test von der Grafikkarte : Test.

Du klickst oben auf die Links, packst alles (genau wie oben - auch den Zusammenbau) in den Warenkorb und bestellst das ganze dan._


----------



## Nico2298 (19. Juni 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Huhu,
> 
> das ist ein Gamer-PC..ein sehr guter sogar, hier mal ein Test von der Grafikkarte : Test.
> 
> Du klickst oben auf die Links, packst alles (genau wie oben - auch den Zusammenbau) in den Warenkorb und bestellst das ganze dan._



Hey,
nochmalich 

als aller erstes schon mal ganz lieben Dank :-)

Also lässt sich mit dem PC wirklich alles zocken :-)? Mit guter Grafik und drum und dran :-)?

Bei mir kommt da aber 926,89&#8364; raus 

MfG
Nico


----------



## painschkes (19. Juni 2013)

_Achja, sorry - such die Links mal über Geizhals - also so wie hier zu sehen - dann sind die Teile günstiger.

Schau doch mal in den Test - damit läuft alles aktuelle ohne Probleme. :-)_


----------



## Nico2298 (20. Juni 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Achja, sorry - such die Links mal über Geizhals - also so wie hier zu sehen - dann sind die Teile günstiger.
> 
> Schau doch mal in den Test - damit läuft alles aktuelle ohne Probleme. :-)_



Hey :-),

ich versteh das leider kein Stück wie man das macht, also über 'GEIZHALS', könntest du mir das mal rasch erklären :-)?

MfG
Nico


----------



## painschkes (20. Juni 2013)

_Jup klar.

Du gehst auf Geizhals - suchst dann da die Teile (also zum Beispiel den Prozessor jetzt mal) : i5 4570 - dann siehst du weiter Unten das dort Hardwareversand aufgelistet ist - also klickst du dort drauf und wirst somit zu Hardwareversand weitergeleitet.

Die CPU kostet so dann (also über Geizhals gesucht) 168€ - wenn du direkt bei Hardwareversand nach der CPU suchen würdest aber 178€ - du siehst also, 10€ gespart.

So machst du das dann mit allen Teilen. :-)_


----------



## DerHerbert (25. Juni 2013)

Hey, hey. Ich würde es wirklich schätzen, wenn ich ebenfalls eine kleine Beratung bekommen könnte. Ich nutze einfach mal diese wunderschöne Schablone des OP.

- Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner?
~1900€

- Brauchst du außer dem Rechner selbst noch irgendwelche "Teile"? (Bezieht sich auf Peripheriegeräte,Monitore und natürlich Windows)
2x Monitor ~24''

- Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen?*
Nichts zwangsweise, ich vertraue anderen da wenig.

- Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen?
Ich hätte eine HD5870, eine 64GB SSD und ~4 HDDs die ich übernehmen würde, die SSD jedoch nicht unbedingt als Boot-Platte, bei der HD5870 bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das überhaupt Sinn macht, sie zu übernehmen.


- In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden?
1920 x 1080

- Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden?
Momentan Dota2, gerne auch BF4 sobald es denn released ist.

- In welchen Details möchtest du deine Spiele genießen?
Wer möchte da nicht voll ausschöpfen? Je mehr desto besser, natürlich.

- Hast du vor zu Übertakten?
Nicht wirklich, nein.

- Falls der Rechner nicht nur für Spiele gedacht ist - wofür noch? (Videobearbeitung,zum Musik machen/erstellen,usw.)
Nichts Anspruchsvolles, nur ein paar Programmierprojekte an der Seite

- Welche anderen relevanten Informationen möchtest du noch mitteilen?
Leise wäre ein Vorteil aber kein Muss.


Ich hoffe mir kann geholfen werden :-)


----------



## painschkes (25. Juni 2013)

_Hey,

klar - kein Problem.

Hier mal ein Beispiel : Warenkorb

Kleiner Überblick : 

- i5 K-CPU da i7 keinen Sinn macht wenn du nichts dolles ausser spielen damit machst.
- leiser CPU-Kühler
- Z87-Board zum übertakten der K-CPU
- leises und hochwertiges Gehäuse
- hochwertiges und effizientes Netzteil
- 2TB Platte - da du ja noch andere übernehmen willst
- schnelle und große SSD
- aktuelle Top-Grafikkarte - zumindest für einen "normalen" Preis
- 2x "den Monitor" für ~200€

Also..wenn ich für so ein Budget neu kaufen würde, dann so.

Ist natürlich alles Geschmackssache._


----------



## NerfBlade (25. Juni 2013)

hallo liebe leute.


ich habe mir mal auf basis dieses threads einen rechner zusamengestellt und in einen warenkorb gepackt, könnte sich das evtl mal jemand ansehen und sagen, ob das so eine gute zusammenstellung wäre?


https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/2eb7ff2203f26af2da974d3eb394c4ce078f85d5d4bed78db4b
vielen dank im voraus


Edit: Link verändert


----------



## painschkes (25. Juni 2013)

_Hey,

an sich ganz okay - aber ein paar Sachen sind eher unstimmig :

- RAM mit hohen Heatspreadern - gibt Probleme bei großen Kühlern wie deinem ausgesuchten SilverArrow
- "teures" Mainboard
- Monitor eher nicht so dolle
- 750W-Netzteil ist "zu viel"

Joa..

Am besten - Füll mall die Schablone im Starpost aus, dann kann man dir besser helfen. :-)_


----------



## peterunlustig (28. Juni 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _
> 
> 
> Hey peterunlustig,
> ...




Tach , hab ihn mir mal gekauft. Hab das Problem aber, dass ich nicht ins Internet komme, bzw. er findet keine Netzwerke. Brauch ich noch einen Netzwerkadapter, den ich aufs Mainboard packen muss ? Oder sollte es mit dem Wlan auch so funktionieren ?


----------



## kaepteniglo (28. Juni 2013)

Treiber von der CD für's Mainboard installieren, dann funktioniert auch das Onboard-LAN.


----------



## peterunlustig (28. Juni 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Treiber von der CD für's Mainboard installieren, dann funktioniert auch das Onboard-LAN.




Nee neee, ich brauch Wlan kein Lan. Lan ist durch die räuml. Trennung von ROuter und Pc nicht möglich.
Benötige ich sowas ? http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p780982_TP-Link-TL-WN881ND-WL300MBit-PCIe.html


----------



## Veshrae (28. Juni 2013)

ggf. auch für USB schauen.


----------



## painschkes (28. Juni 2013)

_Entweder eine Karte oder einen USB-Stick_


----------



## Zefrion (4. Juli 2013)

Hiho, ich wollte nach eurer Hilfe fragen bei der Zusammenstellung eines PC´s für meine Schwester 

im folgenden werde ich einfach mal die Schablone ausfüllen


_*- Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner?

*_- 600€ insgesammt_*

- Brauchst du außer dem Rechner selbst noch irgendwelche "Teile"? (Bezieht sich auf Peripheriegeräte,Monitore und natürlich Windows)

*_- Monitor (19"?) und Windows (Win 7 am besten?)_*

- Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen?*

*_- Ja, bitte_*

- Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen?

*_- eventuell das Lufwerk "Samsung Super-WriteMaster SH-222AB*"
* _*
- Hast du vor zu Übertakten?

*_- Nein_*

- Falls der Rechner nicht nur für Spiele gedacht ist - wofür noch? (Videobearbeitung,zum Musik machen/erstellen,usw.)

*_- es wird fast garnicht gespielt, vorrangig ist der PC für Office, Internet, Musik hören und Malen mit einem Bamboo und diverser Software gedacht_*

- Welche anderen relevanten Informationen möchtest du noch mitteilen?

*_- er sollte möglichst lang aktuell sein, klingt komisch aber ihr wisst denk ich wie ich das meine_*

*_- habt ihr noch Vorschläge für ein gutes 2.0 Soundsystem? (muss nicht unbedingt die 600€ mit rein wird eventuell nachgekauft)_*
* _
ich warte gespannt auf eure antworten 

mfg,
Zefrion


----------



## painschkes (5. Juli 2013)

_Huhu,

also eher ein Mutimedia-PC? 

Dann eventuell so : 

AMD A10-5700
Scythe Katana 4
ASRock FM2A75 Pro4
8GB Corsair Vengeance LP DDR3 1600MHz CL9
Coolermaster Elite 371
Thermaltake Munich 430W
Seagate Barracuda 1TB
ASUS VX238H
Zusammenbau

das wären dann : 553,78€ (Links über Geizhals raussuchen)

Windows dann von hier : Windows - vorher am besten ein Windows 7 ISO runterladen und auf DVD brennen - brauchst du dafür.

Somit wärst du dann bei ~583€._


----------



## Blut und Donner (5. Juli 2013)

Sparen könntest du noch bei RAM und Festplatte, 4 GB RAM reichen locker für einen Multimedia-PC und falls du keine 1000 GB brauchst, tuns 500 auch.


----------



## painschkes (5. Juli 2013)

_Joa, stimmt - war schon spät. _


----------



## Zefrion (6. Juli 2013)

Ich danke erstmal für eure Hilfe, so wie ich das sehe würdet ihr keine extra Grafikkarte einbauen?

Hardwareversand verbaut mir betsimmt den Kühler wieder nicht, sieht das bei Mindfactory besser aus? Das ist eigentlich die Arbeit die ich nicht machen wollte


----------



## painschkes (6. Juli 2013)

_Den Katana 4 verbauen sie - genau wie den Coolermaster Hyper TX3.

Was hast du denn vor zu spielen - ich bin deshalb nicht von einer extra Graka ausgegangen.

Mindfactory baut für 99€ zusammen - wenn du das ausgeben magst dann ist MF eine gute Alternative._


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. Juli 2013)

Da du keinen Spiele-Rechner haben willst, ist die APU der CPU vollkommenen ok.

Hardwareversand baut auch Kühler ein. Nur nicht alle. Der Zusammenbau bei MF ist dafür auch teurer.


----------



## Zefrion (6. Juli 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Da du keinen Spiele-Rechner haben willst, ist die APU der CPU vollkommenen ok.
> 
> Hardwareversand baut auch Kühler ein. Nur nicht alle. Der Zusammenbau bei MF ist dafür auch teurer.



sowas ungefähr wollte ich hören

ich hätte in eigener Sache nochmal eine Frage, ich habe mir damals meinen Rechner wie hier aufgeführt bestellt 

http://forum.buffed....%202011__st__60

ich würde gern auf 8GB Arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten, was sollte ich beim zukauf vom RAM beachten, einfach noch zwei Riegel(a 2 G reinstecken oder lieber komplett austauschen?


----------



## painschkes (6. Juli 2013)

Wenn du den gleichen RAM nochmal kaufen kannst, mach das so - ansonsten neue 8GB RAM.


----------



## Kaalix (8. Juli 2013)

Könnte man bei der 800 Euro-Variante auch das Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520 statt be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E9-CM-480W 80+Gold einbauen?


----------



## painschkes (8. Juli 2013)

_Natürlich :-)

/Edit : Und anstatt der HD7950 auch die GTX760.
_


----------



## Kaalix (8. Juli 2013)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort :-)

Würdest du sagen, dass die HD7950 besser ist als die GTX760? Bzw. 25€ mehr wert ist?
Ich habe etwas gegooglet, bei Gamestar steht die würden sich nichts nehmen. Als Plus-Punkt für die HD7950 werden allerdings kostenlose Spiele wie Bioshock angegeben.
Die gibt es bei hardwareversand aber eh nicht dazu, oder?


----------



## painschkes (8. Juli 2013)

_Sind beide gut - mal ist die Eine schneller, mal die Andere.

Ich würde die GTX760 nehmen - aber das ist Geschmackssache.

Ja, soweit ich weiss geben die nix mit dazu - also bleibt die Wahl bei dir. :-)_


----------



## Kaalix (8. Juli 2013)

Gut, dann wird es wohl der altbewährte Münzwurf entscheiden  

Besten Dank für die Antworten und die tollen PC-Konfigurationen :-)


----------



## Kaalix (8. Juli 2013)

Jetzt muss ich doch nochmal nachhaken.
Es wird wohl die GTX760. Wenn ich bei hardwareversand nach "GTX 760" suche, kommen verschiedene Modelle von zB. Asus oder Gigabyte.
Kannst du mir bitte noch sagen welche ich nehmen sollte?


----------



## painschkes (8. Juli 2013)

_Da hast du genau die beiden richtigen genannt - ich würde zur ASUS tendieren, aber Gigabyte ist super - würde schauen welche zum Bestelltag lieferbar ist. :-)_


----------



## Kaalix (8. Juli 2013)

Ich danke nochmal sehr. Habe mir jetzt das 800€ Modell bestellt mit kleinen Abwandlungen ;-)
Bin sehr gespannt! 

Übrigens: Falls noch jemand bei hardwareversand bestellen will: 
Man kann dort Payback-Punkte sammeln, man bekommt die Artikel merkbar günstiger über preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de
uuund sucht mal nach hardwareversand-Gutscheinen bei Google. Ich habe einen 10€ Gutschein auf den Rechnerzusammenbau bekommen :-)


----------



## destiny93 (12. Juli 2013)

Hallo, Wollte mein Pc aufrüsten bzw, ich erzähl erstmal was ich besitze

und zwar ein AMD FX 8150  ( 8 x 4,1 GHZ ) und eine GTX 560 TI, sowie 4gb GSKILL arbeitsspeicher.
hab auch ein ssd festplatte etc..

Ich kann mit den kein BF3 auf Hoch spielen, die FPS laufen unter 60, die sind mehr so bei 30-40 %, und ja hab schonmal alles sauber gemacht sowie Treiber neu
Windows neu, alle Updates etc.. ändert sich nichts, CPU Auslastung ist bei 50- 60 %, denke mal ist OK.

GPU LAST 99 % ist eigentlich auch ok, weil will ja die volle Power und Leistung geben, aber die FPS passen ja nicht, die sind zu niedrig.

so jetzt brauche ich also eine Grafikkarte die 2 Monitore betreiben kann. 1x 23 ZOLL kein HD, und ein 24 ZOLL mit HD. ich möchte Spiele gerne auf ULTRA spielen, wenn ich spiele dann möchte ich auch richtig

ich lege da viel Wert drauf, das es auch flüssig läuft. Kein Gamer mag nerviges ruckeln u.s.w

Ebenfals möchte ich spiele Stream wie zB WoW, Sc2, und bald das kommende GTA 5.

Das wars erstmal von mir, und ich danke euch schonmal für eure hilfe  fals ihr andere meinung seit das es zB nicht an der Grafikkarte liegt sondern an was anderes bitte sagen, bin für alles offen

Lieben Gruß René


----------



## painschkes (12. Juli 2013)

_Denke schon das es an der Karte liegt, auch sie noch ganz in Ordnung ist.

Wie schaut denn dein Budget für eine neue Karte aus?_


----------



## destiny93 (12. Juli 2013)

naya ich glaub ich werf das Geld aus dem Fenster, hab mir gerade bei Hardwareversand was zusammen gestellt

Hier der LINK:

http://www.hardwareversand.de/safebasketdetail.jsp?profil.scbsk_show=1006307


----------



## destiny93 (12. Juli 2013)

Hauptsache ich kann FULL HD spielen, 2 Bildschirme an haben, der eine zB für Streams oder Onlinv TV, und der andere zum zocken plus Streamen


----------



## destiny93 (12. Juli 2013)

achja noch was, es gibt so viele GTX 770, welche ist die beste? Gigabyte? Evga? zotac? asus?

lg rené


----------



## painschkes (12. Juli 2013)

_Du, es gibt nen Edit-Button. :-)

Hardwareversand-Link bzw. Warenkörbe gehen nicht - link das bitte einzeln..sofern es mehr Teile waren.

Bei der GTX770 würde ich auf ASUS oder Gigabyte zurückgreifen. :-)_


----------



## ZAM (12. Juli 2013)

*Edit* Hat sich schon erledigt. ^^


----------



## Stereophonic (15. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen 

Bei mir steht jetzt auch mal wieder ein Ausrüsten an. Ich hab mich schon ein bisschen umgeguckt, was Hardware angeht. Allerdings bin ich noch etwas unschlüssig und hoffe das ihr mir helfen könnt. Dazu aber später, hier erstmal die Übersicht von meinem Anliegen 

_*- Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner?
*600€, bis max. 20€ drüber. 
*- Brauchst du außer dem Rechner selbst noch irgendwelche "Teile"? (Bezieht sich auf Peripheriegeräte,Monitore und natürlich Windows)*
  Nein, alles vorhanden.
*- Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen?**
  Nein, das erledige ich selbst.
*- Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen?*
  Ich übernehme ein paar Sachen. Nähere Infos unten in den relevanten Informationen.
*- In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden?*
  Full HD, sprich 1920x1080.
*- Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden?*
  Bevorzugt Guild Wars 2, WoW, Diablo 3 und Anno 2070. Shooter spiele ich keine. Und halt zwischendurch mal einen Indie Titel.
*- In welchen Details möchtest du deine Spiele genießen?*
  So hoch wie möglich, ohne das Budget zu sprengen. Am liebsten natürlich Ultra 
*- Hast du vor zu Übertakten?*
  Nein.
*- Falls der Rechner nicht nur für Spiele gedacht ist - wofür noch? (Videobearbeitung,zum Musik machen/erstellen,usw.)*
  Der Hauptnutzen liegt bei Spielen. Ansonsten Alltagskram wie mal ein Film, YouTube, Browser etc.
*- Welche anderen relevanten Informationen möchtest du noch mitteilen?
*Ich benötige "nur" ein neues Board, eine neue CPU, RAM und eine neue Grafikkarte. Den Rest möchte ich gern übernehmen._
_
_
 Soweit zu den nötigen Angaben. Ich wollte eigentlich eine leicht abgeänderte Version eurer Empfehlungen auf der 1. Seite bestellen.
Allerdings habe ich wie bereits oben erwähnt ein paar Fragen dazu. Ich verfasse diese mal in einer Aufzählung, der Übersicht halber.[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*
*[/font] 
1. Könnte in dem Preissegment auch eine vielleicht günstigere AMD CPU möglich sein? Wenn nicht, sollte man dann bei Intel eher auf Haswell oder Ivy Bridge setzen? 

2. ATX oder µATX Board? Preislich sind die µATX teils attraktiver. Gibt es dort Nachteile gegenüber dem ich sage mal Standart ATX Board was die Leute kaufen? 

3. Als Grafikkarte hatte ich mir bei Alternate die MSI N670GTX Power Edition als OC Variante herausgesucht. Ist das eine gute Entscheidung? Ich hab da unter anderem auch auf den geringeren Stromverbrauch im Vergleich zur alten Architektur geschaut.
    Leistungsmäßig scheint mir die Karte in Ordnung zu sein. 

Ich bedanke mich bereits im Voraus für eure Hilfe und verbleibe mit lieben Grüßen


----------



## painschkes (15. Juli 2013)

_Hey,

danke für's Schablone nutzen. :-)

Zu deinen Fragen : 

1. Könnte, ja - allerdings würde ich bei deinem "Spieleverhalten" auf Intel setzen - die Spiele (also MMO's / Strategiespiele) gehen ordentlich auf die CPU.

2. Naja, sind halt kleiner - ich würde schon auf ATX setzen.

3. Die GTX670 ist super - allerdings nicht die MSI-Version.

------------

Zu den Teilen - ich würde das so machen : Warenkorb_


----------



## Stereophonic (15. Juli 2013)

Hallo painschkes,

danke für deine Antworten und deinen Warenkorb 

Könntest du mir vielleicht den Grund verraten, warum die MSI Version der der 670 nicht so gut ist, bzw. warum du die 760 vorziehst?
Ich habe versucht die Teile so zu wählen, das sie möglichst lang "halten". Aber das wirst du wahrscheinlich auch getan haben 

Ich würde den Warenkorb dann so übernehmen. 

Gruß


----------



## painschkes (15. Juli 2013)

_Oh, ist die Karte mit 2 Kühlern gemeint? Ich hatte die mit 1 Kühler im Kopf - die mit 2 ist auch in Ordnung. :-)_


----------



## Stereophonic (15. Juli 2013)

Es befindet sich ein Kühlkörper auf der Karte, mit 2 Lüftern. Ich linke dich mal auf die besagte Karte GTX670. Die Frage für mich ist halt, welche Karte bleibt bei meinem Spieleprofil länger "aktuell"?
Bei Mindfactory steht ja, das durch manuelles OC die 760 noch gut abgeht. Durch das Hauseigene Tool meine ich. Schwierig, schwierig.

Mal wieder die Qual der Wahl..schlimm ist sowas


----------



## Gewürzgurke (16. Juli 2013)

Hi ich hab mir den Pc für 800 Euro gekauft. Er wurde heute morgen geliefert doch beim anschalten bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz. Was kann ich tun damit er auf den Pc reagiert?


----------



## painschkes (16. Juli 2013)

_Woran hast du den Bildschirm angeschlossen?_

_PC fährt aber hoch?_


----------



## Gewürzgurke (16. Juli 2013)

Ich hab in an den Vga angeschlossen. Er fährt hoch ja. Es ist halt noch kein Betriebssystem usw drauf.


----------



## painschkes (16. Juli 2013)

_Mal aufgemacht und geschaut ob das Stromkabel an der Grafikkarte ist? War letztens bei jemandem so - also...das es nicht dran war.

Hast du denn garkein Bild? Also siehst nicht mal das Bios?_


----------



## Gewürzgurke (16. Juli 2013)

Ne Bild hab ich keins selbst bIOS nicht. Verfällt dann nicht die garantei wenn ichs selbst aufschraube?


----------



## painschkes (16. Juli 2013)

_Nein - keine Sorgen. :-)_


----------



## Gewürzgurke (16. Juli 2013)

hm soweit ich das sehe und beurteilen kann stecke ich Das Kabel vom Bildschirm in die Onbord grafikkarte. Die Grafikkarte hat keinen normalen vga stecker sondern einen langen weißen auf den mein kabel aber nicht passt


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. Juli 2013)

Dann ist die Onboard-Karte deaktiviert.

Ist meistens so, dass, wenn eine richtige Karte eingebaut ist, die Onboard-Karte im Bios automatisch deaktiviert wird.


----------



## Gewürzgurke (16. Juli 2013)

Ok ich hab jetzt mal gegoogelt und ich brauch nen DVI > VGA Adapter. Hätt ich mal gleich tun sollen. Danke für die Antworten und Hilfe.


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. Juli 2013)

Hast du da noch einen Röhren-Monitor an der Karte?

Jeder vernünftige TFT sollte einen DVI-Anschluss haben.


----------



## Sikes (25. Juli 2013)

Hiho zusammen. Hoffentlich darf ich hier reinfragen, sonst weiss ichs ab sofort  Ich will einen PC zusammenbauen und habe mir die Zusammenstellungen hier angeschaut. Nun soll der PC nicht nur zum Spielen sein, sondern auch Grafikprogramme, rendern, streamen usw. benutzt werden können. Da es diese sachen aber "nur" können soll, habe ich mir nun überlegt beim Zusammenstellen von einem Gaming PC auszugehen mit einfach leicht erhöhten "Anforderungen" (mind. eine Grafikkarte mit 3 G, 16 GB Ram. Also alles eher am unteren Limit fürs rendern, aber möglicherweise schon klar besser als nur ein Gaming PC für 600 Euro.

Für den Start verlinke ich euch wo ich den PC zusammenstellen lasse, da ich in der Schweiz wohne und ich unsicher bin wegen den Steuern. Einzelteile will ich im Grunde ungern aus Deutschland liefern lassen (falls mal was dringend ersetzt werden muss ist das hier halt auch gleich um die Ecke) und wenn ich ihn direkt bei z.B. Hardwareversand zusammenbauen lasse, wie das wie gesagt mit den Steuern ist wenn ich ihn an eine Lieferaddresse nach Deutschland schicken lasse, ob er dann auch als Gesamt PC a la Dell oder HP betrachtet wird oder nicht.
https://www.pcp.ch/XFX-Radeon-HD-7950-3GB-GDDR5-Core-Edition-1a16263870.htm


----------



## painschkes (25. Juli 2013)

_Huhu,

klar darfst du - dafür ist der Thread ja (teilweise) auch gedacht.

Wieviel möchtest du für den "Let's-Player-PC" ausgeben? 

Zusammengestellung soll auf der genannte Seite gemacht werden?_


----------



## Sikes (25. Juli 2013)

Theoretisch so wenig wie möglich, wobei ich keine 2000.- euro zahlen will. Ich denke, dass es trotz allem möglich ist bei etwa 1000.- bis 1400.- zu bleiben. bei der Graka wollte ich wie gesagt mindestens 3GB (mehr als für spiele zwingend nötig, aber für "arbeit" deutlich besser) und hätte da ne gtx 660 oem als alternative. Ja also im Grunde teile mit einer zwischenleistung für spiele (wie in der auflistung) und allem andern, also ein i7er der quasi nicht "besser" zum spielen ist wie ein i5er, dafür kann man wie gesagt besser rendern. Ich weiss, bin kompliziert. Oder ganz einfach: den 800.- Euro PC hier mit gleicher spieleleistung aber besserer aufnahme/render/grafikbearbeitungsmöglichkeit.

PS: Wenn möglich mit dem geschickten link zusammenstellen, ausser jemand weiss wie das steuer/importtechnisch von DE zu CH ist.

PPS: Eine SSD sollte eigentlich klar sein... unsicher bin ich ob ich eine 256 GB grosse haben will (Samsung 840 pro (falls nötig) mit einer schlichten 1 TB Festplatte oder als Luxus eine 128 GB (Samsung 840 pro und dafür eine 1 TB grosse davon: http://www.pcp.ch/We...-1a16618511.htm Das Problem hierbei ist: ich poste hier vll ganz gute Komponenten, aber ich hab halt keine Ahnung ob es Alternativen die auch geeignet sind und es ne einfache WD Black Caviar auch macht. Und ab da ist meine Kenntnis gen null... brauch ich dafür überhaupt die Pro? ^^


----------



## Noxiel (29. Juli 2013)

Ich habe mir heute den ~400 Euro PC, mit kleinen Abwandlungen, für meinen alten Herren bestellt. Seit Monaten liegt er mir auf den Ohren was für eine beschi.....scheidene, bescheidene Kiste er unterm Tisch stehen hat (Ausgesondertes Modell vom Schwiegervater, von mir restauriert). Tja, das sollte ihm dann genügen.


----------



## painschkes (29. Juli 2013)

_Das freut mich :-)

Was heisst "abgewandelt"? Nur rein Interessehalber :-)_


----------



## Noxiel (29. Juli 2013)

Abgewandelt heißt im dem Fall das


----------



## painschkes (29. Juli 2013)

_Hm, okay. :-)_


----------



## Balrokai (30. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

erst einmal einen herzlichen Dank für den Beitrag und an alle Beteiligten, insbesondere an den Threadersteller. 

Muss mir einen neuen Rechner zulegen und freue mich über Eure Vorschläge und Anregungen. Danke vorab dafür.

_*- Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner?
*So viel wie nötig, so wenig wie möglich._
_
*- Brauchst du außer dem Rechner selbst noch irgendwelche "Teile"? (Bezieht sich auf Peripheriegeräte,Monitore und natürlich Windows)*
Nein, alles vorhanden._
_
*- Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen?**
Nein, das erledige ich selbst._
_
*- Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen?*
Evtl. das Netzteil: Coba Nitrox 750W  80+, LG DVD Laufwerk_

_*- In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden?*
Full HD, sprich 1920x1080. 2 Monitore mit 24" über DVI_
_
*- Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden?*
WoW_
_
*- In welchen Details möchtest du deine Spiele genießen?*
So hoch wie möglich_
_
*- Hast du vor zu Übertakten?*
Nein._
_
*- Falls der Rechner nicht nur für Spiele gedacht ist - wofür noch? (Videobearbeitung,zum Musik machen/erstellen,usw.)*
Der Hauptnutzen liegt bei Spielen. Ansonsten Alltagskram wie mal ein Film, YouTube, Browser etc._
_
*- Welche anderen relevanten Informationen möchtest du noch mitteilen?
*Hätte gerne eine Intel i5 CPU (z.B. i5-4570 oder i5-4670), bei der Grafikkarte auch bitte Nvidia als Alternative berücksichtigen._
_Auch gerne ein anderes Netzteil zum vorhandenen._
_Das System sollte für die nächsten Jahre aktuell sein und vielleicht noch upgradefähig sein, sprich Luft nach oben sollte vorhanden sein, um nicht gleich wieder alles neu kaufen zu müssen._
_Spiele nur WoW und das sollte dann auch Rückenfrei und bestmöglich zu spielen sein. Möchte aber mein Geld nicht zum Fenster rauswerfen!

_
_Vielen Dank an alle die sich die Mühe machen hier zu antworten und Ihre Empfehlungen geben._
_
_
_Herzlichen Dank und freundliche Grüße_
_
_
_Michael_


----------



## painschkes (30. Juli 2013)

_Hey Michael,

danke für das Lob. :-)

Hast du denn ein ungefähres Budget im Auge? Ohne Vorgabe ist das ganze immer ein wenig blöd zum "basteln" für mich/uns. :-)

_


----------



## Balrokai (30. Juli 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hey Michael,
> 
> danke für das Lob. :-)
> 
> ...



Hi Painschkes,

das hast Du Dir auch verdient.


Ich weis wirklich nicht was ich da an Geld einsetzen muss um meinen Anforderungen gerecht zu werden.
Da WoW ja nicht so anspruchsvoll ist sollte sich das Budget auch in Grenzen halten und ich möchte nicht mehr Geld ausgeben wie nötig ist.
Ich wollte einfach eine vernünftige Empfehlung haben, der Preis ist dann eine andere Sache. Es geht mir generell darum eine Empfehlung für die erforderliche Hardware zu erhalten.

In einem Beitrag auf Seite 2 schrieb:


Blut schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass sie es nicht mehr ließt: @*Karanera
> 
> *Ich bin etwas enttäuscht, dass dir hier jeder die Maximalkonfiguration anrät und dein Budget mit 1500,- Euro ausnutzt, obwohl man für 500,- schon WoW auf Ultra spielen kann und du sowieso nur eine neue Grafikkarte brauchst.




Bitte gebt mir Empfehlungen für die erforderliche Hardware und dann sehe ich was ich preislich einsetzen muss. Danke vorab.

Herzlichst

Michael


----------



## painschkes (30. Juli 2013)

_Naja, WoW seid MoP auf Ultra mit 500€ ist mMn. schon etwas sehr knapp.

Ich würde erstmal sowas hier in den Raum werfen : Warenkorb

Sparpotential : 

- i5 4430 anstatt i5 4570
- günstigeres RAM-Kit
- GTX660 Ti anstatt GTX760

Ist nur ein grobes Beispiel da oben._


----------



## Hinterhältig (30. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

vorab von mir auch ein GROßES Lob, vielen Dank für eure Arbeit hier. 

ich häng mich mal an den Vorposter ran, da ich mir Mitte August oder Anfang Septemper einen Rechner zulegen will. Reicht der 600 Euro PC um damit auf Ultra auf 1920x1080 WoW zu spielen (was ich hauptsächlich mache)?


----------



## painschkes (30. Juli 2013)

_Huhu,

alles klar - bin nur grad in Eile.

Ich poste heute Abend nochmal was - für euch beide dann eventuell, hab grad nochmal ein wenig gegoogled..man kann wirklich hier und da etwas weniger nehmen.

Also, bis heute Abend - und auch dir danke für's Lob. :-)_


----------



## painschkes (30. Juli 2013)

_Nabend,

so - man verzeih mir den Doppelpost..wollte nur so posten das ihr das seht. :-)

@Hinterhältig

Warenkorb

Ich hoffe die ~30€ sind zu verkraften? Alternativ halt den extra Kühler weglassen, auch wenn ich ihn mitnehmen würde.

------------

@Balrokai

Für dich eigentlich fast gleich - da bei dir aber Laufwerk & Netzteil wegfallen könntest du noch zu einem i5 4570 greifen und bei der Grafikkarte zu einer GTX660 ti (bevorzugt ASUS DC II) oder zu einer GTX760 greifen.

---------------------

Auch wie vorher schon : Nur ein Beispiel. :-)_


----------



## Balrokai (30. Juli 2013)

Nabend zusammen, hallo painschkes, 

na da sag ich schon mal danke für Deine Hilfe. So wird ja langsam ein Schuh draus. Nach Deiner Auflistung plane ich mal zwischen 700 - 800 Euros ein.
Das sollte ja denn wohl ausreichen.
Eine Fragen habe ich noch. Warum das ASRock B85 Pro 4 und nicht das ASRock H87 Pro 4?

Ich poste dann noch meine Einkaufsliste und berichte dann zeitnah.

Erstmal schönen Dank und eine angenehme Nacht.

Bis bald 

Michael


----------



## Hinterhältig (31. Juli 2013)

Danke,

das sieht ja schon sehr gut aus. Wo ich Windows her bekomme hab ich weiter vorne entnommen, und Mindfactory scheint ja auch die Wahl für den Zusammenbau zu sein. Da ich noch am überlegen bin, ob eine SSD die Sahnehaube zum vorhanden Warenkorb werden soll: lässt sich diese ohne weiteres ins System integrieren? 

Ansonsten schonmal besten Dank für die Mühe


----------



## painschkes (31. Juli 2013)

_Huhu,

ja eine SSD lässt sich ohne Probleme mit einfügen - bevorzugt die Samsung 840.

Wenn der PC zusammengebaut ankommen soll, solltest du aber bei Hardwareversand kaufen - die bauen für 20€ zusammen - bei Mindfactory kostet das ganze 99€.

-------------------

@Balrokai

Wie gesagt, Netzteil und Laufwerk fällt bei dir ja weg - und ansonsten kannst du sparen indem du das so machst wie auf der Seite davor.

Das B85 hab ich genommen, um etwas zu sparen - du kannst natürlich auch zum H87 greifen.

-------------------

Mfg :-)_


----------



## Hosaka (31. Juli 2013)

Laptop 

Hallo, ich muss demnächst für ca 2-3 Monate in die Schweiz, Internetanschluss ist vor Ort leider nur sehr hochpreisig zu erwerben (Ist nen Klinik aufenthalt und das Haus ist gegen Handy gut abgeschirmt). Da ich aber nicht ohne PC sein will, spiel ich mit dem Gedanken mir nen Laptop zu kaufen. Also wow fällt Aufgrund der Kosten flach, die ich da im Haus für Internet zahlen müsste, aber ich mag z. B. Civ Brave new World oder Anno 2070 zocken. 
Kann mir da jemand nen geeigneten Laptop empfehlen?

Danke schon mal,

Hosaka


----------



## painschkes (31. Juli 2013)

_Huhu,

klar, kein Problem.

Laptops sind zwar nicht so meine Schiene..aber hab da einen kleinen Überblick.

Was darf das ganze denn kosten? :-)_


----------



## Hosaka (31. Juli 2013)

Also wenn es so ca. 500 EUR klappen würde, wäre ich froh. Geht mir halb Hauptsächlich um um die beiden Spiele, da kann man einfach wunderbar Zeit verschwenden. Ist auch mein erster Laptop, aber wäre Klasse wenn er auch quasi als Schreibmachine nutzen könnte, dann würde ich den nach meinem Klinikaufenthalt an meine Mutter weiter geben.


----------



## Neo325 (1. August 2013)

Moin, 

ich möchte mir gerne langsam eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen, da ich bis jetzt noch meine 
AMD 4890 benutzte und diese langsam an ihre Grenzen stößt. Habe mir bereits 2 rausgesucht die in meinem Budget von unter 200€ liegen würden, die frage ist nun ob sich diese beiden wirklich lohnen und zu meinem System passen würden. Oder habt ihr einen besseren vorschlag ?

Als erstes mein System :

 - Win7 64Bit
 - Mainboard Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3
 - 8GB Ram 
 - AMD Phenom II 940 3,2GHz
 - AMD Radeon 4890

Nun zu den beiden Karten : 

[Gigabyte Radeon HD 7850 Windforce 2X OC, 2GB GDDR5]

[GIGABYTE 2048MB RADEON 7870 OC PCIE]

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure antworten =)


----------



## painschkes (1. August 2013)

_Huhu,

also von dem Shop würde ich schonmal gar nichts kaufen.

Und für dein Budget von 200€ kannst du dir die GTX660 Ti (bevorzugt ASUS oder Gigabyte) oder die HD7870 (bevorzugt Sapphire XT, Gigabyte,HIS IceQ) anschauen._


----------



## Neo325 (1. August 2013)

War nur etwas rausgesucht, will es lieber bei Hardwareversand kaufen   
Würdest du eine bestimmte HD7870 empfehlen ?

Edit : Okay Alternate muss hinhalten weil es diese bei Hardwareversand nicht gibt =(
Habe mich für diese entschieden : 
GIGABYTE Radeon HD 7870 OC GHZ Edition, Grafikkarte


----------



## painschkes (1. August 2013)

_Gute Wahl, viel Spaß. :-)_


----------



## Hosaka (3. August 2013)

Stups

Mag mir halb nicht einfach so nen vorgefertigten PC a la XXX kaufen, hab immer gute Tipps von Euch bisher bekommen. 
Also ich such nen Laptop für Office Anwendungen und Zocken für Civ New Brave World, Anno 2070 und ähnliches.


----------



## Michael S. (9. August 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hallo Möni,
> 
> aaaalso :
> 
> ...



Also das musste ich mir gleich mehrmals durchlesen. Ich bin hier durch ein anderes Forum drauf gestoßen. Und ich möchte sagen das deine Meinung was SSD und MMO´s angeht nicht haltbar sind. Fangen wir mit BF 3 an. Das einzige was eine SSD machen wird, die Map schnell laden, und danach geht sie schlafen. Weil alles geladen wurde was du für die Map brauchst.
WoW nun ja wer eine Grafik mag die verglichen mit dem was auf dem Markt ist, irgendwo im Steinzeitalter angesiedelt ist mag könnte bei einen Open World Spiel durchaus von einer SSD profetieren. Aber auch nur dann wenn es drum geht das beim fliegen die Datein über die Umgebung schneller nachgeladen wird.
Aber in einen MMO bist du auch vom Server abghängig, deine Leitung dorthin und die Leitung der Mitspieler dorthin. Da kann dein System noch so toll und schnell sein. Eine SSD wird da nichts mehr beschleunigen.

Fazit: SSD bei MMO´s lädt vielleicht die Umgebung schneller, aber das wars schon.

Wo eine SSD Sinn macht bei der Ladezeit des Betriebsystem und die Arbeit damit.

Bei Spielen macht eine SSD nur Sinn, wenn man zum Beispiel Skyrim spielt und dauernd Daten nachgeladen werden müssen. Wenn man immer wieder Häuser betritt oder einen Dungeon. Sprich die SSD hat immer wieder was zu tun. 

Aber bei einen Spiel was nur aus einen Level besteht hat die SSD Langeweile. Sie lädt einmal den Level und gut ist. Es mag sein das es Spiele gibt wo die Level lange brauchen zum Laden. Und wenn man mag kann man dort durchaus mit einer SSD arbeiten.

So das zum Thema SSD


----------



## painschkes (9. August 2013)

_Schön das du jetzt darauf eingehst, aber genau das war gemeint - die Ladezeiten im Ladebildschirm..also : Map laden, Gebiet laden, usw.

Also hab ich Recht 

Danke trotzdem für den Post :-)_


----------



## Ogil (9. August 2013)

Ein gutes Beispiel fuer ein MMO mit vielen Ladescreens ist z.B. Guildwars 2 und wenn ich mir da fuer jeden Ladescreen 10-20s sparen kann, dann laeppert sich das eben. Ob das lohnenswert ist muss freilich jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## painschkes (9. August 2013)

_Jup, so seh ich das auch - wie gesagt..war ja darauf bezogen - sollte aber auch klar geworden sein. :-)_


----------



## Michael S. (9. August 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> <br>Ein gutes Beispiel fuer ein MMO mit vielen Ladescreens ist z.B. Guildwars 2 und wenn ich mir da fuer jeden Ladescreen 10-20s sparen kann, dann laeppert sich das eben. Ob das lohnenswert ist muss freilich jeder selbst wissen.<br>


<br><br>Guildwars 2 ist kein richtiges MMO. Richtige MNO Feelings kommen erst bei einer großen offenenen Welt zustande. Sicherlich es hat durchaus Vorteile alles in kleinen Gebieten zu unterteilen. <br>


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. August 2013)

Hiho, Mutti braucht nen neuen PC zum zocken (fragt nicht... )

Was haltet ihr davon:

AMD Athlon II X4 640, 4x 3.00GHz, boxed (ADX640WFGMBOX)
2 x 4 G DDR 3
MSI N760-2GD5/OC, GeForce GTX 760, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V284-087R)
Gigabyte GA-880GA-UD3H, 880G (dual PC3-10667U DDR3)
PNY XLR8 SSD 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (SSD9SC120GMDF-R
Toshiba DT01ACA 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (DT01ACA100)
Sharkoon VS3-S rot
be quiet! Pure Power L8 600W ATX 2.4 (BN224)


----------



## bemuehung (10. August 2013)

was soll denn alles so gezockt werden?

CPU würd ich nicht mehr kaufen grade weils ja für den Preis schon n 965BE gibt

Grafikkarte is ok aber erscheint mir bissl gross wenn man sich die von gewählte CPU anguckt

Netzteil zu gross, SSD würd ich ne 840 Evo nehmen

Board könnte man z.b. n Z77 und bei ebay mal nach ner CPU gucken ab i5-2300 oder z.b. n 2500K für bis 120Euro inkl.


----------



## Azerak (12. August 2013)

Moinsen erstmal. Hatte mir vor nem Jahr wegen Fernbeziehung und ständig pendeln nen Laptop gekauft. 
Nu hat er den Geist aufgegeben aus unerfindlichen Gründen - ärgerlich. Das gute: Amazon hat ihn wieder zurück genommen! Geile Sache. 
Nun habe ich wieder 900&#8364; zur verfügung (+x wenn was fehlt) und da mein Freund mittlerweile bei mir in Hamburg wohnt gibts keinen Grund mehr für nen Laptop.

Jetzt möchte ich mir also wieder nen normalen PC anschaffen. Doch leider habe ich gar keine Ahnung mehr vom Hardware Markt.
Mein alter Rechner den ich gerade benutze der aber eigtl schon meinem Herrn Vater gehört läuft unter nem 4x 3,3hgz I5 (keine Ahnung welche Nummer), einer GTX 460 und einer wirklich URALTEN Samsung HDD die ich
schon seit gut 8 Jahren von PC zu PC vererbe hehe. Der tut es derzeit auch noch ordentlich aber ein wenig zeitgemäßer dürfte es schon sein.
Hier noch die ausgefüllte Schablone 

_*
- Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner?
*_Um die 900&#8364; sind für mich derzeit die Grenze. *
*_* 
- Brauchst du außer dem Rechner selbst noch irgendwelche "Teile"? (Bezieht sich auf Peripheriegeräte,Monitore und natürlich Windows)
*Nope.
* 
- Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen?*
*_Will ich wieder selbst zusammenbasteln.
_* 
- Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen?
*_Hab nix.

_* - In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden?
*_Full HD
_* 
- Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden?
*_MMOs wie Guild Wars 2, Defiance aber auch neuere SP Spiele wie Bioshock Infinite.

_* - In welchen Details möchtest du deine Spiele genießen?
*_Da mein Laptop für 900&#8364; Bioshock Infinite mit Leichtigkeit schaffte und GW2 auf dem PC meines Vaters fast komplett auf Ultra läuft sollte Sehr gute bis "Ultra" Einstellung schon kein Ding sein bei den meisten Spielen.
Weiß nicht recht wie ich das beantworten soll. Bin nicht so fixiert auf Grafik aber sollte für den Preis halt schon einiges leisten können.
_* 
- Hast du vor zu Übertakten?
*_Muss nicht sein. 
_* 
- Falls der Rechner nicht nur für Spiele gedacht ist - wofür noch? (Videobearbeitung,zum Musik machen/erstellen,usw.)
*_Nichts was ihn überlasten würde.
_* 
- Welche anderen relevanten Informationen möchtest du noch mitteilen?*

Nix weiter.

_Würde mich echt freuen wenn ihr mir helfen könnt. Hardware ist echt nicht meine Welt. :/_
_


----------



## painschkes (12. August 2013)

_Hallo,

na das ist doch kein Problem.

Wie wäre es zum Beispiel so?

Beispiel : Warenkorb

Die Karte ist nah an einer "normalen" GTX780 dran.

Gehäuse ist natürlich Geschmackssache. :-)_


----------



## bemuehung (12. August 2013)

Alternative

CPU: http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/intel-core-i5-4670k-bx80646i54670k-a930960.html

Board: http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/gigabyte-ga-z87x-d3h-a950963.html

Grafik: http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/msi-n770-tf-2gd5-oc-twin-frozr-gaming-v282-052r-a953297.html


----------



## Azerak (12. August 2013)

Also sprich die 1k Variante ohne extra Kühler und SSD.
Das hatte ich zunächst auch im Sinn. Wusst nur nicht ob es nun Anfang August irgendwelche anderen Varianten noch gäbe. 
Gerade bei der Grafikkarte gibts ja auch Varianten mit 4 GB Speicher. Bin was Hardware angeht wirklich völlig aufgeschmissen 

2 Fragen würde ich noch gerne stellen:

1.
Ich hatte nun schon 3 SSDs von Samsung und beide hielten nichtmal 4 Monate. Allerdings war das vor gut 2 Jahren. 
Kann man sich nun auf die SSDs von Samsung verlassen? Und würdest du dazu raten die 80€ doch noch draufzulegen?

2.
Den Shop den du hier immer verlinkst. Würdest du den auch empfehlen?
Amazon hätte höhere Preise aber da habe ich auch noch nie Probleme gehabt weil sie extrem Kulant sind.


----------



## painschkes (12. August 2013)

_Hey,

zu den Fragen : 

1. Bei der Samsung 840 (ob Basic,Pro oder Evo) machst du nichts falsch - da hab ich noch von keinem Problem gehört.

2. Ja, Mindfactory ist eigentlich meine Standart-Empfehlung..sonst noch Hardwareversand (wenn man seinen PC zusammengebaut haben möchte).

Ob du bei Amazon oder woanders kaufst musst du wissen, das letzte was ICH bei Amazon kaufen würde, wäre Hardware.

Mfg :-)_


----------



## bemuehung (12. August 2013)

evtl. war der Umgang mit den SSDs falsch 

-"falsches" Betriebssystem -> defragmentiert

- zu voll, unötig hohe Schreiblasten


hab auch schon Hardware bei Amazon gekauft, grade wenns mal schnell gehen muss und im Problemfall guter Service, Vorabaustausch

war auch immer ungeöffnete Ware


----------



## myadictivo (15. August 2013)

moin,

kann mir jemand eine kaufempfehlung für eine neu festplatte geben ?
ich hatte mir schon diese bei mindfactory ausgesucht. oder gibts von irgendeiner seite aus was gegen die zu sagen (hab mir jetzt weder tests noch benches angeguckt)

betreibe bereits eine 250gb SSD 840 als systemplatte und eine "alte" seagate 1TB (modelreihe und co bekomm ich nicht mehr zusammen) als auslagerungsplatte. allerdings füllt die sich dank steam/origin deals doch zunehmend ^^


----------



## painschkes (15. August 2013)

_Nope, Seagate Barracuda ist das beste was du nehmen kannst. :-)

_


----------



## Antizigo (16. August 2013)

Servus Leute,

Kenne mich nicht sonderlich gut aus und frage deswegen euch mal.

Ich besitze das folgende System:

- AMD AM3 Phenom II X4 945, 3,0 GHz 

- AsusM4A87TD Evo  So-AM3 AMD 870 

- CoolerMasterHyper TX3 

- 2x Kingston2048MB DDR3 PC1333 CL9 (KVR1333D3N9)

  2x Kingston2GB PC3-1333 CL9 (KVR1333D3N9K2/4G)

- Sparkle GTX460 768MB

- HDDSATA WDWD5000AAKS

- Chieftec CTG-500-80P500W



und würde gerne auf eine der neuen Nvidia Grafikkarten (bis 300 Euro) umsteigen.

Welche Karte könnt ihr mir empfehlen und welche Komponenten sollten noch ausgetauscht werden, um Battlefield 3 auf Ultra mit 60 fps spielen zu können?



Thx in Voraus

MfG

Antizigo


----------



## painschkes (16. August 2013)

_Huhu, 300€ ist immer ein wenig unpraktisch - die Sache :

Du könntest zu einer GTX760 (~230-300€) greifen oder noch etwas drauflegen und eine GTX770 (~340-4XX) nehmen.

Die GTX770 wäre dabei natürlich schneller.

Ich hab eine GTX670 welche in etwa mit der GTX760 zu vergleichen ist - ich spiele BF3 auf Ultra in FullHD mit 60+ FPS - allerdings spiel ich nur TDM..wie das auf großen Karten mit Helikopter/Jets usw. aussieht kann ich dir nicht genau sagen.

Also liegt die Entscheidung bei dir : 

- etwas drauflegen = GTX770
- etwas unterm Budget bleiben : GTX760

Mfg :-)_


----------



## Antizigo (16. August 2013)

Hey painschkes,

danke dir! Was sagst du zu den anderen Komponenten, was wäre empfehlenswert auszutauschen?

Gruß
Antizigo


----------



## painschkes (16. August 2013)

_Naja, CPU ist NOCH in Ordnung - irgendwann dann zu einem aktuellen i5 greifen und dann ist der Rechner mit der jetzt gekaufen Grafikkarte wieder "Up2Date".

Also i5 4570 + H87/B85 Board zum Beispiel. :-)_


----------



## Humpelpumpel (24. August 2013)

bemuehung schrieb:


> was soll denn alles so gezockt werden?
> 
> CPU würd ich nicht mehr kaufen grade weils ja für den Preis schon n 965BE gibt
> 
> ...



Mal 'ne etwas verspätete Antwort, hatte einiges um die Ohren. 

Sie zockt eigentlich was neue Games angeht vorallem Sims. Sprich nach Möglichkeit sollte Sims 4 ohne Probleme auf dem PC laufen...


----------



## painschkes (24. August 2013)

_Was war/ist das genaue Budget? :-)_


----------



## Humpelpumpel (24. August 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Was war/ist das genaue Budget? :-)_



Max. 600€
Wenns n paar Euro mehr werden ists zu verkraften.


----------



## painschkes (24. August 2013)

_Wie wäre es zB. so? : Warenkorb

_


----------



## Blut und Donner (24. August 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Wie wäre es zB. so? : Warenkorb
> 
> _



Das ist das Maximum für den Preis. Ich denke für Sims 4 würde auch der günstigste i5-4430 zusammen mit ner HD 7850 locker ausreichen und dabei ganz bequem ins Budget passen.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (25. August 2013)

Danke euch, ich schau mir das mal genauer an.


----------



## Manowar (26. August 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Huhu, 300&#8364; ist immer ein wenig unpraktisch - die Sache :
> 
> Du könntest zu einer GTX760 (~230-300&#8364 greifen oder noch etwas drauflegen und eine GTX770 (~340-4XX) nehmen.
> 
> ...



Genau zu den beiden tendiere ich auch. 
Ist schonmal schön, dass du genau diese Karten vorschlägst 
Welche Hersteller sollte ich da bevorzugen?

Ich hab mir zu BF3 eine GTX 560TI geholt.
Mag diesmal nicht verspätet kaufen und VOR BF4 aufstocken 
Die 560ti hat ja vollkommen gereicht..vllt reicht sie ja sogar bei bf4?
Das Spiel kam ja recht genau vor 2 Jahren raus..sollte ich einfach alle 2 Jahre mal 250&#8364; in die Hand nehmen und einfach zur gtx760 greifen?
Vielleicht kommt ja jetzt recht fix das ganze 3D gedöhns, wo man dann wieder umrüsten muss..

Durch mein Geschreibe hier, scheine ich ja eh zur gtx760 zu tendieren.. 
Dann ist wohl wirklich nur die Frage offen..welcher Hersteller und woher? 
Budget übrigens 250-300

MfG


----------



## painschkes (26. August 2013)

_Naja, die aktuellen "Vorab-Benchmarks" von BF4 lassen nichts gutes verheissen.

Da würde sich eine GTX770 sicher lohnen.

Anyway..wenn eine GTX760 dann zB. diese : Gigabyte GTX760 Windforce 3X_


----------



## Blut und Donner (26. August 2013)

Ganz ehrlich, wenn du ne GTX560Ti hast, würde ich bis BF4 Release warten, bis dahin gibts vl. neue Grafikkarten oder es hat sich zumindest was am Preis getan.


----------



## Manowar (27. August 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Naja, die aktuellen "Vorab-Benchmarks" von BF4 lassen nichts gutes verheissen.
> 
> Da würde sich eine GTX770 sicher lohnen.
> 
> Anyway..wenn eine GTX760 dann zB. diese : Gigabyte GTX760 Windforce 3X_



Du denkst also wirklich, dass mich meine im Stich lassen würde? Und die 760 auch -mehr oder weniger- nen Tropfen aufm heißen Stein wäre?


Von 300€ auf 400€ wäre ja auch kein böser Sprung..


----------



## BlackSun84 (27. August 2013)

Hiho,

ich habe mir jetzt bei Hardwareversand.de anhand des Warenkorbes einen Spiele-PC für ca. 1000,00 Euro zusammengestellt und will um abschließende Meinung bitten:

Intel Core i5-4670 Tray,3,4 GHZ, 6MB Cache, LGA 1150, VGA

8GB Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL10-10-10-27

Samsung SH-224 Retail schwarz

Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s

Samsung SSD 840 EVO Basic 120GB SATA 6Gb/s

ASRock H87 Pro4, Sockel 1150, ATX

ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 13 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/AM2/AM2 +/AM3/AM3+/FM1)

Cooltek Antiphon Black, ohne Netzteil

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 WindForce 3X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort

be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E9-CM-480W 80+Gold

LogiLink Wireless LAN 300 Mbps PCI Karte 802.11n 2T2R

Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version)

Win 7 hab ich halt auf dem aktuellen Rechner noch nicht und Internet nur per WLan, daher die Karte. Wirklich günstiger als der von Buffed (http://www.buffed.de/Hardware-Thema-130320/News/buffed-PC-GTX760-Edition-1081280/) ist die Kiste allerdings nicht, ich hab lediglich direkt die Grafikkarte erhöht auf 4 gig, das erscheint mir sicherer für einen Rechner, der wie der aktuelle durchaus mal 3-4 Jahre halten soll.


----------



## painschkes (27. August 2013)

_Huhu,

also der Kühler wäre nicht meine erste Wahl.

Das mit den 4GB VRAM ist Quark, die sind nur für das Spielen auf 3 Monitoren bzw. halt auf höhen Auflösungen gedacht.

Stimmt, er ist nicht günstiger als die Buffed-Version..allerdings hast du eine GTX770 drin und der PC eine GTX760..dazwischen liegen schon ordentliche FPS-Unterschiede ;-)

Nimm die Boxed-Version von der CPU, Tray traue ich nicht so ganz über den Weg.

Ansonten als Kühler einen Thermalright True Spirit 120M oder einen Coolermaster Hyper T4.

Der Rst ist in Ordnung so.

-----------

@Manowar : 

Also ich würde schon zur GTX770 greifen.

-----------

/Edit : Fehler überarbeitet. 
_


----------



## Blut und Donner (27. August 2013)

Bei CPU's würde ich aus Garantiegründen allgemein zur "boxed" Version und nicht zur "tray" Version greifen.


----------



## Manowar (28. August 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _@Manowar :
> 
> Also ich würde schon zur GTX770 greifen.
> _


_
_


BlackSun84 schrieb:


> Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 WindForce 3X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort




Die da? 

Danke dir für die Hilfe


----------



## painschkes (28. August 2013)

_Hm nö, ist zwar gut - aber ich würde diese vorziehen. :-)_


----------



## Manowar (28. August 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hm nö, ist zwar gut - aber ich würde diese vorziehen. :-)_





painschkes schrieb:


> _Das mit den 4GB VRAM ist Quark, die sind nur für das Spielen auf 3 Monitoren bzw. halt auf höhen Auflösungen gedacht.
> _


War dann wohl wirklich auf die Graka bezogen. 
Blicke da schon lange nicht mehr durch. Ist aber auch kein Wunder, wenn man sich damit nicht mehr beschäftigt. 

Dann bestell ich wohl mal!
Danke dir nochmal


----------



## painschkes (28. August 2013)

_Immer wieder gern & viel Spaß damit. :-)_


----------



## pr0fite (29. August 2013)

Hallo, Hallo 

Ich möchte gerne meinen PC ein wenig aufrüsten und mit der Grafik-Karte anfangen. Im blick habe ich immoment die Gigabyte GTX 770 OC 2GB.
In meinem Rechner ist immoment ein aSus P7P55 LX mainboard und ein i5 mit 4x2,67GHz. Ich weiß das das Board nur PCIe 2.0 unterstützt, aber da kommt auch noch ein Neues demnächst.


----------



## painschkes (29. August 2013)

_Huhu,

dann mach das doch - sofern dein Netzteil ausreichend ist.

Die Karte ist gut & würde dann für ein späteres System (i5,8GB,usw.) sehr gut sein - fügt sich dann super ein.

Mfg :-)_


----------



## Heus7 (31. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen und hallo Painschkes. Ich bin zum Glück auf den Beitrag von dir gestoßen, das ist mit Abstand das Beste was ich im Internet an
Unterstützung für Unwissende wie mich im Bereich PC angeht gefunden habe.

- Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner?
700 bis max 800 Euro (900 wenn es wirklich bei 100 Euro mehr "guten" Leistungspush geben wird)

- Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen?*
Ja.

- In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden?
1920x1080

- Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden?
Nur World of Warcraft

- In welchen Details möchtest du deine Spiele genießen?
Also ich spiele 25er Raid, und da möchte ich gerne auf "Hoch" spielen können "Ultra" wird denke ich für den Preis nicht drin sein.. Da mit dem kommenden Addon die Grafik wahrscheinlich wie 
die letzten Addons anspruchsvoller wird, will ich mir da nicht wieder neuen PC kaufen müssen. D.h. 
mindestens "Gut" muss drin sein später mit dem neuen Addon.

- Hast du vor zu Übertakten?
Nein, aber möchte nach 2-3 Jahren die Möglichkeit haben zB. bessere Grafikkarte aufzurüsten.

- Welche anderen relevanten Informationen möchtest du noch mitteilen?
Der PC Muss 24 Stunden am Stück laufen können. Und da der Rechner auch Nachts aktiv ist, muss der möglichst leise sein. Ich brauche keinen 1TB Speicher, eine schnelle 128er / 256er SSD reicht mir vollkommen aus.
Mag es wenn PC schnell startet  
Wenn eine SSD zu sehr den Preis nach oben treibt, dann weiß ich auch nicht, denke normale 500er die etwas schneller ist, wird mir reichen.
Oder noch besser beide einbauen  

Und zum Schluss, ich spiele im Moment mit Laptom
25er Raids auf "Mittel" - "Gut" bei 20-40 FPS je nach Situation und im 10er Raid "Gut" - "Hoch" 30-40 FPS. Kann mir da jemand grob sagen wie sich die Leistung verändert im vergleich zu jetzt mit dem Laptop
und dem System welches ihr mir vorschlagt. Wäre echt super! Aber wenns nicht geht, dann gehs halt nicht. 

i7-2670QM @ 2.20 GHz 
6,00 GB DDDR3 667 MHz 
Intel MS-1761 
GTX 570M 1536 MB
Microsoft Windows 7 Home 64-bit

Und danke im voraus!


----------



## painschkes (31. August 2013)

_Huhu,

dann würde ich das so in der Art machen : 

i5 4570
Scythe Katana 4
ASRock B85 Pro4
8GB G.Skill DDR3 1333MHz CL9
BitFenix Shinobi
BeQuiet PurePower L8 400W
Samsung SH-224DB
Seagate Barracuda 1TB
Samsung 840 120GB
MSI Twin Frozr GTX770
Zusammenbau

das wären dann : 892,88€

Damit sollte Ultra eigentlich kein Problem sein, auch wenn ich den Schatten sowieso immer runterstellen/ausstellen würde..frisst einfach zuviel Leistung und hat mMn. kaum optische Auswirkungen..zumindest keine die du bei einem stressigen 25er Raid sehen würdest. :-)_


----------



## Heus7 (31. August 2013)

Danke für die sehr schnelle Antwort, ich komme auf 891,02&#8364; 
http://www.hardwareversand.de/safebasketdetail.jsp?profil.scbsk_show=1019206

Bringt eigentlich 1600er RAM nicht mehr? 

zB Der hier


----------



## painschkes (31. August 2013)

_Hardwareversand-Warenkörbe kann man nicht verlinken.

Joa, dann hat sich ein Teil eventuell im Preis geändert.

1600er RAM bringt dir eigentlich nur auf dem Papier mehr, aber wenn du welchen möchtest - nimm den._


----------



## Heus7 (1. September 2013)

Okay bin nun hier angekommen, leider war das nichts mit gewünschten 800€ ist halt wie beim Haus bauen, willst für 200.000,- haben baust aber für 240.000,-... 
Kannst du da noch mal drüber schauen, ob es da nicht eine bessere Preisgünstigere Alternative gibt, ich brauche ein Motherboard mit WLAN Funktion. 

Und ich werde wohl doch übertakten mit der Zeit.


MSI N770 Twinfrozr 2GD5/OC, 2GB DDR5 - 334€
Intel Core i5-4670K Box, LGA1150 - 201€
MSI Z77 Mpower, Intel Z77, ATX, DDR3 - 153€
Samsung SSD 840 120GB SATA 6Gb/s - 80€ 
be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER BQT E9-500W 80+Gold - 79€
8GB Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U - 56€
Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s - 53€
Aerocool Vx-e Advance - black, ATX - 43€ 
Scythe Katana 4 - 20€ 
Samsung SH-224DB schwarz - 16€ 

Unterm Strich 1040,- Euro


----------



## Blut und Donner (2. September 2013)

Statt Mainboard mit WLAN tuts auch einfach ein WLAN-Stick für 10,- dann kansnt du ein günstigeres Board kaufen.
Übertakten wird dir auf absehbare Zeit mit einem neuen Prozessor bei WoW nichts bringen. AUßerdem würde auch locker eine HD 7870 reichen um WoW in den von dir benannten Szenen auf Ultra zu spielen. Bedeutet, da gibts noch Einsparpotential, 1600er RAM ist unnötig, da Übertakten wegfällt tuts beim Prozessor auch der i5-4570 locker...


----------



## bemuehung (2. September 2013)

das Übertakten wegfällt würd ich so nicht sagen, erstmal JA aber in 2Jahren ist da immernoch genug Potenzial vorhanden

daher rate ich immer zu den *K* CPUs, auch der Wiederverkaufswert ist einiges höher

1333er oder 1600er macht presilich momentan auch nicht viel aus, daher wenn mans haben möchte ok

einzig beim Board bin ich auch der Meinung das es auch günstiger geht und wenn schon ATX reinpasst auch n ATX Board nehmen z.b http://geizhals.de/gigabyte-ga-z87x-d3h-a950963.html

mal davon abgesehen das das MSI n Sockel 1155 Board ist


----------



## Blut und Donner (2. September 2013)

Falls er nur WoW spielen will, bringt übertakten nichtmal in 20 Jahren was...


----------



## Heus7 (2. September 2013)

Gut ich danke euch !

Ich werde auf ein ASRock Z87 Extreme6, Sockel 1150, ATX umsteigen Preis genau der gleiche, aber bei allen Kundenbewertungen hat 
er mit Abstand das beste Ergebnis erzielt. Alleine das Hochfahren ist der Wahnsinn.  

Grafikkarte :  GeForce GTX 760 Phantom rund 30% günstiger aber nur ca 10% weniger Leistung. Werde mir dann lieber in 2 
Jahren einfach eine bessere kaufen. 

Beim Rest werde ich bleiben. komme so auf meine 940€


----------



## Antizigo (3. September 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Huhu, 300€ ist immer ein wenig unpraktisch - die Sache :
> 
> Du könntest zu einer GTX760 (~230-300€) greifen oder noch etwas drauflegen und eine GTX770 (~340-4XX) nehmen.
> 
> ...



Hi painschkes,

von welchem Hersteller kannst du mir eine GTX 770 empfehlen?

Thx
Gruß 
Antizigo


----------



## painschkes (3. September 2013)

_Also aktuell würde ich aufjeden Fall zur Inno3D greifen.

Alternativ ist aber auch die MSI TwinFrozr ist auch super.

Sonst macht man mit den üblichen Verdächtigen (Gigabyte Windforce,Palit JetStream oder ASUS DC II) aber auch absolut nichts falsch._


----------



## BlackSun84 (6. September 2013)

Hallo nochmal. Einige hier sind ja recht findig, daher frage ich direkt mal an, wie man den folgenden Rechner aufrüsten könnte? U.U. würde ich auch nur aktuelle - und vor allem eine Dämmung, scheiß laut die Kiste -.- - Teile kaufen und vom Fachmann zusammenbauen lassen. Wäre auf jeden Fall günstiger als alles komplett neu zu machen, zumindest denke ich das mal.


- 4GB-Kit A-DATA PC6400/800,CL 5 

- AMD Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition Box, Sockel AM2+ 

- Antec Three Hundred, ATX, ohne Netzteil 

- Club 3D HD4870 Overclocked 1024MB, ATI Radeon HD4870, PCI-Express 

- Enermax Pro82+ 425W 

- Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3, AMD 770, ATX 

- LG GH22NS40/NS30 bare schwarz SATA II 

- MS Windows Vista Home Premium 64-bit (ok, da kann 7 drauf, weiß ich ja selber  )

- Western Digital Caviar 640GB, SATA II, Western Digital6400AAKS 


Kostete mich damals knapp 800 Euro, war bis heute für Spielereien ok, Ausbremsung der Hardware durch Konsolen sei Dank.


----------



## Blut und Donner (6. September 2013)

Je nach Budget erstmal die Grafikkarte ersetzen: Günstigste Option HD 7770, stärkste Option die sich bei den restlichen Komponenten lohnen würde HD 7870.


----------



## BlackSun84 (6. September 2013)

Blut schrieb:


> Je nach Budget erstmal die Grafikkarte ersetzen: Günstigste Option HD 7770, stärkste Option die sich bei den restlichen Komponenten lohnen würde HD 7870.



Budget wären die knapp 1200 Euro von der Vorseite  .Wäre halt toll, wenn ich am Ende für den halben Preis nur Teile des PCs austauschen müsste.


----------



## painschkes (6. September 2013)

_Kannst du die Schablone dann nochmal fix ausfüllen - ist wohl etwas untergengen..also die Hilfe für dich, sorry. :-)

Schablone : 




*- Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner?

- Brauchst du außer dem Rechner selbst noch irgendwelche "Teile"? (Bezieht sich auf Peripheriegeräte,Monitore und natürlich Windows)

- Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen?*

- Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen?

- In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden?

- Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden?

- In welchen Details möchtest du deine Spiele genießen?

- Hast du vor zu Übertakten?

- Falls der Rechner nicht nur für Spiele gedacht ist - wofür noch? (Videobearbeitung,zum Musik machen/erstellen,usw.)

- Welche anderen relevanten Informationen möchtest du noch mitteilen?*

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


----------



## BlackSun84 (6. September 2013)

Ich möchte meinen Rechner gerne auf den Status



> Hiho,
> 
> ich habe mir jetzt bei Hardwareversand.de anhand des Warenkorbes einen Spiele-PC für ca. 1000,00 Euro zusammengestellt und will um abschließende Meinung bitten:
> 
> ...



bringen, sprich auf Stand eines oberdurchschnittlichen Spielerechners im Wert von rund 1200 Euro, der mir die nächsten 4-5 Jahre wieder fleißig dient. Hintergrund ist auch der, da ich davon ausgehe, dass in maximal zwei Jahren die Frage nach Nachwuchs ansteht und ich dann in 2-4 Jahren wohl nicht mehr so nebenbei Geld für einen neuen Rechner haben werde, so wie aktuell. Es wäre aber toll, wenn ich z.B. die Festplatte behalten könnte. Leider weiß ich per se nicht so gut, ob es möglich ist, die aktuelle Festplatte oder Soundkarte so einfach mitzunehmen (DVD-Laufwerk müsste ja gehen, das tut fleißig seine Pflicht, sofern es mal gefordert wird). Prozessor, Grafikkarte oder Motherboard könnten etwas zu alt sein, ein leiser Lüfter ist auch wichtig, die restliche Dämmung kann ich ja so einbauen lassen.


----------



## hero7ff (8. September 2013)

Hallo Community,

da mein PC schon etwas älter ist und somit die neuesten Spiele nicht mehr richtig laufen wollte ich mir einen neuen PC anschaffen. Mein Budget ist ca. 1200€ und ich habe mir auch schon eine Konfiguration herrausgesucht:

Gehäuse:
http://www.hardwareversand.de/Midi/50916/Corsair+Carbide+Series+500R+White%2C+ATX%2C+ohne+Netzteil.article

Prozessorkühler:
http://www.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=59387&agid=669

Interne Festplatte:
http://www.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=53881&agid=1342

SSD-Festplatte:
http://www.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=67797&agid=1145

Prozessor: (wurde mir empfohlen)
http://www.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=74048&agid=2076

Arbeitsspeicher:
http://www.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=48850&agid=1193

Grafikkarte:
http://www.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=80546&agid=2270

Mainboard:
http://www.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=79225&agid=1601

DVD-Laufwerk:
http://www.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=67446&agid=699

Netzteil:
http://www.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=72343&agid=1628


Wollte fragen, ob man das so für einen Gaming-PC lassen kann oder ob man noch etwas verbessern könnte. Es kann auch ein bisschen über 1200€ gehen, aber nicht zu viel.
Ich hoffe, es kann mir wer weiterhelfen 

Die Schablone habe ich mal weggelassen, da ich ja schon bestimmte Bauteile habe und nichts zusätzliches brauche.

MfG


----------



## squats (8. September 2013)

soll der Rechner selbst zusammengebaut werden oder von HWV ?


----------



## hero7ff (8. September 2013)

Am besten selbst, kenne mich da auch ein bisschen aus. Falls es aber nichts wird, habe ich noch einen Kumpel, der mir das machen kann.


----------



## squats (8. September 2013)

ich frage wegen dem Kühler da kann man ja dann gleich was Grösseres nehmen ala Thermalright True Spirit 140

in der CPU seh ich keinen Sinn da lieber den 4670K und n Z87 Board, SSD die 250er 840 Evo

ansonsten sieht das alles ok aus


----------



## hero7ff (8. September 2013)

Ok danke.
Habe mal die vier Sachen ausgetauscht. Beim Mainboard habe ich jetzt folgendes genommen: http://www.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=79672&agid=2241
Ist das ok oder sollte ich eher etwas anderes nehmen? Bei Mainboards kenne ich mich nicht so aus, welches da gut oder schlecht ist 

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir auch sagen, auf was man bei Maindboards achtet. Für das nächste Mal.


----------



## painschkes (8. September 2013)

_Willst du den PC als REINEN Spiele-PC nutzen oder wird auch mal ein Video gerendert oder Fotos bearbeitet?_


----------



## hero7ff (8. September 2013)

Nur zum Spielen (CoD, Battlefield, WoW etc.). Sollte halt alles am besten auf Ultra laufen oder zumindest annähernd. Hab fürs Bearbeiten von Videos und Bildern einen extra Laptop.


----------



## Dead-Eternity (9. September 2013)

Hallöchen Community 

mein derzeitiger PC spinnt schon seid einer Weile rum und da er schon knapp 4 Jahre alt ist,
dachte ich ich könnte mir endlich mal wieder einen neuen kaufen! 
Da ich aber leider nur sehr rudimentäre PC-Kenntnisse habe, habe ich gehofft ihr könntet mir da vll bei der Zusammenstellung helfen 


*- Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner? 
-> Dachte an max. 1500€ (ohne Zusammenbauen)

- Brauchst du außer dem Rechner selbst noch irgendwelche "Teile"? (Bezieht sich auf Peripheriegeräte,Monitore und natürlich Windows) 
-> Außer Windows benötige ich nichts, würde sehr gern wieder W7 benutzen 

- Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen?*
-> Das wäre sehr von Vorteil!

- Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen?
-> Nein, der wird neu aufgesetzt und dann von meinem Vater verwendet

- In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden?
-> 1920x1080

- Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden?
-> BF3, Skyrim, Hitman und in Zukunft BF4, Star Citizen... Also eher Grafik lastigere Spiele und keine MMORPGs

- In welchen Details möchtest du deine Spiele genießen?
->Sehr hoch bis Ultra, habe kein Problem damit "nur" auf Sehr hoch zu spielen, falls es eine höhere Variante gäbe, wenn ich dafür etwas mehr FPS gewinne!

- Hast du vor zu Übertakten?
-> Da ich wie gesagt von solchen Dingen keine Ahnung habe eher nicht 

- Falls der Rechner nicht nur für Spiele gedacht ist - wofür noch? (Videobearbeitung,zum Musik machen/erstellen,usw.)
-> 90% ausschließlich zum Spielen, rest ist Musik hören, DVD schauen und surfen, aber das ist ja irrelevant

- Welche anderen relevanten Informationen möchtest du noch mitteilen?*

------------------------------

So, ich hoffe das waren alle relevanten Daten und bedanke mich jetzt schonmal für etwaige Antworten und Hilfe! 

Lg D-E


----------



## painschkes (9. September 2013)

hero7ff schrieb:


> Nur zum Spielen (CoD, Battlefield, WoW etc.). Sollte halt alles am besten auf Ultra laufen oder zumindest annähernd. Hab fürs Bearbeiten von Videos und Bildern einen extra Laptop.



_Huhu,

wäre so noch in Ordnung? 

Beispiel : Warenkorb

----------------------

@Dead-Eternity

Wie wäre so? : Warenkorb_


----------



## hero7ff (9. September 2013)

Ok, vielen Dank für die ganzen Antworten


----------



## Dead-Eternity (9. September 2013)

----------------------

@Dead-Eternity

Wie wäre so? : Warenkorb
----------------------

Ooh ja das sieht toll aus   
Geile Sache, vielen Dank painschkes   
Zwei Fragen hätte ich dazu aber noch, wenn ich mir den PC dort in dieser
Zusammenstellung kaufe und alles schon installiert wird, wird das Betriebssystem
dann auch auf der SSD installiert, da diese ja schneller ist oder muss ich das noch irgendwo vermerken?   

Und welches Antivirenprogramm kannst du/könnt ihr mir empfehlen?   
Hatte bisjetzt immer das kostenlose Avira, aber auf einem 1500€ PC hätte ich doch dann gern
etwas Besseres, auch wenn es was kostet 

Nochmals vielen Dank das du dir die Zeit dafür genommen hast, ich versteh echt wenig davon aber ich
denke deinem Fachwissen kann ich ohne Bedenken vertrauen und sollte nicht noch jmd einen Tipp haben denke ich
das ich den PC, so wie du ihn mir zsm gestellt hast, kaufen werde!   
Das Gehäuse gefällt mir übrigens sehr, schlicht aber dennoch elegant   

Lg D-E


----------



## Lorachil (10. September 2013)

Hallo [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Dead-Eternity,[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]die Zusammenstellung von [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]painschkes [/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]ist toll. Persönlich aber ein wenig "too much". [/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Ich würde die Graka eine Nummer kleiner nehmen und ggf. in 2 Jahren gegen eine aktuelle austauschen, davon solltest du länger was haben. Ob du jetzt 650 EUR für eine Graka zahlst oder nur die Hälfte ... in 2 - 3 Jahren sind beide überholt. [/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Das gesparte Geld lieber in eine größere SSD stecken, das macht in meinen Augen mehr Sinn, 120 GB sind wirklich schnell voll. [/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]LG Lora[/font]


----------



## painschkes (10. September 2013)

Dead-Eternity schrieb:


> Zwei Fragen hätte ich dazu aber noch, wenn ich mir den PC dort in dieser
> Zusammenstellung kaufe und alles schon installiert wird, wird das Betriebssystem
> dann auch auf der SSD installiert, da diese ja schneller ist oder muss ich das noch irgendwo vermerken?
> 
> ...


_
Ich bin mir gar nicht sicher ob die Windows auch mit installieren - ich glaub der PC wird nur zusammengebaut.

Bei Antiviren-Programmen bin ich leider der falsche, sorry..ich hab da noch nie was benutzt :/

Aber ich denke mit so Sachen wie Kaspesky oder sowas in der Art macht man nichts falsch.

Mfg :-)_


----------



## Salem7799 (10. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

sind die Zusammenstellungen auf der ersten Seite noch aktuell?

Gruß


----------



## painschkes (10. September 2013)

_Huhu,

ja - seid eben wieder._


----------



## Salem7799 (10. September 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Huhu,
> 
> ja - seid eben wieder._



Vielen Dank.


----------



## Dead-Eternity (10. September 2013)

Lorachil schrieb:


> Hallo [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Dead-Eternity,[/font]
> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]die Zusammenstellung von [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]painschkes [/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]ist toll. Persönlich aber ein wenig "too much". [/font]
> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Ich würde die Graka eine Nummer kleiner nehmen und ggf. in 2 Jahren gegen eine aktuelle austauschen, davon solltest du länger was haben. Ob du jetzt 650 EUR für eine Graka zahlst oder nur die Hälfte ... in 2 - 3 Jahren sind beide überholt. [/font]
> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Das gesparte Geld lieber in eine größere SSD stecken, das macht in meinen Augen mehr Sinn, 120 GB sind wirklich schnell voll. [/font]
> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]LG Lora[/font]



Okay, ja 120GB sind vll etwas wenig, auch wenn da dann nur das Betriebssystem u.Ä. drauf kommt 
Was haltet ihr von der 500GB Samsung 840 Evo Series?  Ich weiß, die kostet "etwas" mehr, aber da mein letzter PC-Kauf
4 Jahre her ist und ich genügend Geld auf der Seite habe würde ich da zur Abwechslung gern mal etwas mehr rein stecken 

@painschkes: Unter der Beschreibung der Komplettsystemmontage & Test steht, dass sie sowohl das Betriebssystem wie auch alle Treiber installieren und über 
Nacht einen Dauertest machen  Nur wenn man kein Betriebssystem mitbestellt hat wird dieses wieder deinstalliert 
Ich hoffe jetzt einfach mal die Installieren das dann auf die SSD 

Nach einem Antivir-Programm erkundige ich mich dann einfach mal im Internet, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht hat Buffed sogar vor einigen Wochen
einen Test zu Antivir-Programmen raus gebracht 

Ich bedanke mich nochmal recht herzlich für eure Hilfe, echt toll so eine
hilfsbereite Community 

Lg D-E


----------



## squats (11. September 2013)

kauf erstmal eine SSD und kannst immernoch eine nachkaufen 

ich hab z.b. nur für C: ne 128er Pro was schon sehr viel ist, da kommen mir auch keine Spiele o.ä. drauf 

20% davon sind Over Provisioning also nicht zugeordnet

das sie schnell voll ist kann ich so nicht bestätigen hab grad mal 30GB drauf

wenn man natürlich ne mit z.b. 16GB Ram ne riesen pagefile und hiberfile.sys evtl. noch n Riesenpapierkorb und Systemwiederherstellung aktiviert hat dann könnte sie schnell voll sein

auch die Downloads und "Eigenen Dateien" auf C: belassen ist da nicht sinnvoll


----------



## painschkes (11. September 2013)

Dead-Eternity schrieb:


> @painschkes: Unter der Beschreibung der Komplettsystemmontage & Test steht, dass sie sowohl das Betriebssystem wie auch alle Treiber installieren und über
> Nacht einen Dauertest machen  Nur wenn man kein Betriebssystem mitbestellt hat wird dieses wieder deinstalliert
> Ich hoffe jetzt einfach mal die Installieren das dann auf die SSD



_Ah okay, ich hab mir das nie durchgelesen. 

Ich denke schon das die das auf der SSD installieren werden, soweit sollten die mitdenken.

Mfg :-)_


----------



## Vaishyana (12. September 2013)

Ich frag hier auch einfach mal ganz frech in die Runde... wird bei mir zwar noch etwas dauern, aber interessenhalber würde mich mal interessieren was bei mir denn am meißten bremst.

Folgendes System habe ich:

Phenom II X4 940  (4 Jahre alt)

GTX 570      ( 1 - 1/2 Jahre alt)

4GB Corsair DDR2 1066 (2 Jahre alt)

2x Spinpoint F3   (4 Jahre alt)

OCZ 600W        (2 Jahre alt)

Aerocool Syclone     (4 Jahre alt)

ASRock N68C -GS FX    (4 Monate alt)

Die Grafikkarte ist nicht von Asus sondern von "kForce", glaube ich. Hab das gar nicht mehr so genau im Kopf.... scheint auf jeden Fall nicht die tollste, bzw bekannteste zu sein.


Hauptsächlich wird es mir um WoW, GTA 5 in zukunft und Battlefield 3 / 4 gehen. 

Monitor ist ein 32" LG 1920x1080


----------



## Blut und Donner (12. September 2013)

Bei dir ist das bremsenste die Hauptplattform. Also Prozessor und RAM auf dem Mainboard.


----------



## Vaishyana (12. September 2013)

Das Mainboard selbst auch? Oder kann man de bedenkenlos eine AM3 CPU und DDR3 reinsetzen? Scheint ja beides zu verkraftten, AM2 / AM3 und DDR2 / DDR3


----------



## painschkes (12. September 2013)

_Also gerade bei GTA V und BF4 würde ich auf eine Intel-CPU setzen..macht mMn. aufjeden Fall deutlich mehr Sinn, da die Spiele sicher wieder CPU-Intensiv werden._


----------



## Dead-Eternity (14. September 2013)

Hallöchen,

hätte da nochmal eine Frage und zwar hab ich mich vorher bei Mindfactory angemeldet
und wollte den PC bestellen...
Hab den Warenkorb nochmals überprüft und dann alle Schritte abgearbeitet bis zum letzten Punkt!
Als ich dann aber auf den Button "Zahlungspflichtig bestellen" geklickt habe, hätte es mich eig zu PayPal weiterleiten sollen,
statt dessen bin ich wieder bei Punkt 1 im Warenkorb gelandet   

Dachte dann da ging vll iwas schief oder ich hab was vergessen und hab alles nochmals wiederholt, ist aber genau gleich
abgelaufen....
Darum frage ich jetzt hier mal, nicht das ich den PC jetzt zwei Mal bestellt habe und es dann noch ein drittes Mal tue   

Lg D-E 

Ps.: Unter der Rubrik "Bestellhistorie" wird mir nichts angezeigt, sollte dann doch eig heißen das noch keine
Bestellung eingegangen ist??? E-Mail oder so ist auch nicht gekommen xD


----------



## painschkes (14. September 2013)

_Hm, leider hab ich da bis jetzt nur RAM gekauft und das auch nicht über Paypal - daher leider keine Ahnung.

Hat Google was ergeben? :-o_


----------



## Dead-Eternity (14. September 2013)

Hab ich leider nichts gefunden   
Aber ich hab gerade gesehen das zwei Artikel, der Kühler und die 8GB Ram, zur Zeit nicht mehr
verfügbar sind und erst am 16. bzw. 18. erwartet werden, vll liegt es ja daran   

Na dann muss ich mich wohl noch gedulden   
Btw. ich hab mich nun für die 250GB Samsung 840 Evo Series entschieden, da es diese im Moment
zum Sonderpreis von 144€ gibt, hoffe das bleibt noch ein paar Tage so xD


----------



## Salem7799 (15. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich stelle mir gerade einen neuen Rechner zusammen und orientieren mich dabei an der 1000 Euro Variante.

_*- Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner?*_
	um die 1000 Euro, das ist aber nicht in Stein gemeiselt, wird wohl etwas höher ausfallen
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*- Brauchst du außer dem Rechner selbst noch irgendwelche "Teile"? (Bezieht sich auf Peripheriegeräte,Monitore und natürlich Windows)*[/font]
	Windows 8 64 Bit, der Monitor kommt später, also jetzt nicht mit betrachten, außer jemand hat den perfekten Monitor ;-)
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*- Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen?**[/font]
	Möglichst ja, aber auch das bin ich mir noch endgültig am überlegen. Kommt drauf an wo ich bestelle und was das dann kostet
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*- Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen?*[/font]
	Außer Maus und Tastatur nichts
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*- In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden?*[/font]
	Full HD
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*- Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden?*[/font]
	Voraussichtlich wird das nächste Spiel an dem sich alles orientieren wird Battlefield 4 sein.
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*- In welchen Details möchtest du deine Spiele genießen?*[/font]
	Möglichst hoch
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*- Hast du vor zu Übertakten?*[/font]
	nein
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*- Falls der Rechner nicht nur für Spiele gedacht ist - wofür noch? (Videobearbeitung,zum Musik machen/erstellen,usw.)*[/font]
	Spielen, surfen, E-Mail 
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*- Welche anderen relevanten Informationen möchtest du noch mitteilen?*[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*
*[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*
*[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*
*[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*
*[/font]
Wie gesagt, ich orientiere mich an dern 1000 Euro Variante. Den Prozessor werde ich auf jeden Fall übernehmen, wie er dort vorgeschlagen ist. Die restlichen Komponenten werde ich mir Stück für Stück vornehmen und anschauen. Grade hänge ich an der Grafikkarte fest. Die Vorgeschlagene GTX 770, ist im Preis ziemlich gestiegen, seit der Vorschlag gemacht wurde (aktuelle 404 Euro). Würde es denn auch Sinn machen ein Radeon HD 7970  *GHz Edition*. Zu nehmen. Diese ist etwas besser im 3DMark (Quelle c't 19/13 S128) als die GTX 770 und hat schon DirektX 11.1. Ein Beispiel wäre http://www.mindfacto...il-_810473.html. Wäre die passend oder gibt es was besseres für einen ähnlichen Preis.

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Salem7799 (15. September 2013)

So ich habe mich nochmals etwas schlau gemacht. Würde es auch Sinn machen eine eine GTX 670 zu verwenden? Das spart mir so ca. 100 Euro und ich liege immer noch ein gutes Stück über den empfohlenen Systemvoraussetzungen für BF4 (empfohlen sind HD 7870 bzw. GTX 660). Ist für mich sehr schwer einzuschätzen ob sich die 100 Euro lohnen.


----------



## painschkes (15. September 2013)

_Huhu,

sorry..war nicht Zuhause.

Also 1000€ (zusammengebaut oder nicht ist fast egal?) für den PC + Windows?_


----------



## Salem7799 (15. September 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Also 1000€ (zusammengebaut oder nicht ist fast egal?) für den PC + Windows?_




Jo, Richtwert sind so 1000 Euro, wenn das allein für die Hardware draufgeht ist das auch kein Problem. Auch wenn wir mit der Hardeware allein etwas über 1000 Euro rutschen sollte passt das für mich.


----------



## painschkes (15. September 2013)

_Dann nimm den 1000€-PC so wie er da ist.

Alternativ halt die SSD weglassen - für einen Gaming-PC ja nicht unbedingt notwendig.

Ansonsten : Warenkorb (ist jetzt mit Windows, aber ohne SSD). _


----------



## Salem7799 (15. September 2013)

Super, danke für die schnelle Antwort. SSD möchte ich auf jeden Fall drin haben, aber das passt dann trotzdem so. Welchen Vorteil hat die GTX 770 im Vergleich zu der Radeon HD 7970 *GHz Edition*?


Geht mir merklich was verloren, wenn ich eine GTX 670 einbauen würde?


----------



## painschkes (15. September 2013)

_Die Karte kommt fast an eine normale GTX780 ran - das ist schon ordentlich ;-)

Naja, die GTX670 ist schon spürbar langsamer - für BF4 sicherlich vollkommen ausreichend (hab ja selbst auch eine und wäre traurig wenn nicht ) aber ja..mehr ist immer besser :-)_


----------



## Salem7799 (15. September 2013)

Das hilft mir schon sehr weiter. Ich werde wohl noch ein zwei Nächte drüber schlafen ;-). 

Kannst Du mir noch eine gute GTX 670 vorschlagen?

Gibt es zu dem Gehäuse eine gute Alternative. Das von Dir vorgeschlagene ist wohl erst am 30.09 wieder lieferbar.

Im Warenkorb den Du neu verlinkt hast, scheint was durcheinander gekommen zu sein (z.B. andere Prozessor wie bei der 1000 Euro Variante)


----------



## Felbu (15. September 2013)

Hallo Buffed Forum

Da mein PC leider im Moment defekt ist und ich ihn einsenden muss. Ist zum Glück noch 2 Jahre Garantie drauf. Möchte ich ihn auch gleich noch aufrüsten lassen
hier ist mein aktuelles System. In Klammern steht das, was ich austauschen lassen möchte.
Was haltet ihr davon? 

Gehäuse: NZXT Phantom 410 Mid Tower (gleiches Gehäuse nur als Big Version)
CPU: AMD FX Series FX 6100 6 X 3,3GHz (AMD Piledriver FX-8350, 8x 4.0GHz)
Board: Asus M5A97
Grafik: Gainward Phantom GeForce GTX 560 2045 MB(NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 2GB, Gainward Phantom)
RAM:4 GB DDR3 Kingston ( 8 GB DDR3 Kingston )
SSD Platte:80 GB Intel 320 Series SATA2
HDD: 500GB Festplatte ECO SATA2
Laufwerk: DVP Rom
Lauwerk 2 (Soll nun noch ein brenner rein)


----------



## Salem7799 (16. September 2013)

Salem7799 schrieb:


> Das hilft mir schon sehr weiter. Ich werde wohl noch ein zwei Nächte drüber schlafen ;-).
> 
> Kannst Du mir noch eine gute GTX 670 vorschlagen?
> 
> ...



Habe selber nochmal ein bißchen geschaut und gesehen, dass es das Gehäuse auch in Anthrazit gibt. Das wäre wohl eine Alternative. Trotzdem wäre für mich noch interessant ob es ein "cooleres", technisch jedoch vergleichbares Gehäuse gibt. Also ein paar Lichter oder so.

Danke


----------



## Balluardo (17. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir mal basierend auf dem Warenkorb im ersten Post einen Rechner zusammengestellt. 
Könntet ihr mal drüber schauen?

Speziell beim Lüfter bin ich mir unsicher, wie man am Gehäuse sieht ist mir sehr wichtig das der Rechner leise ist. Am besten: LAUTLOS :-)
Außerdem bin ich mir unsicher, ob ich eventuell noch eine Soundkarten einbaue? Habe recht gute Boxen von haman / kadon und höre viel Musik auf dem Rechner.

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/e3a35222030b07c71a72b14695cdfc92aa633fdbdf389b2c92d


----------



## Salem7799 (18. September 2013)

Nachmal eine Frage zu den Gehäusen. Leider ist das Cooltek momentan nur noch in weiss zu haben. Wäre diese hier eine Alternative? http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Nanoxia-Deep-Silence-2-Midi-Tower-ohne-Netzteil-schwarz_822112.html


Würde hier der vorgeschlagene Lüfter der 1000 Euro-Variant rein passen?


----------



## Blut und Donner (19. September 2013)

Falls ihr Windows 7 kaufen wollt, nicht bei PCFritz: Mein Link


----------



## H2OTest (20. September 2013)

Gut das ich da meine win 7 lizenz her habe


----------



## Bingbongbing (22. September 2013)

Hallo Leute, 

Mein PC ist scheinbar heute morgen kaputt gegangen (startet nicht, denke also das mein netzteil kaputt ist) und da ich mir eh einen neuen kaufen wollte was dies mein zeichen mich mal dran zu setzen.
Ich möchte aber nicht alles neu kaufen, da ich vor nem jahr erst aufgerüstet hab.

Aktuelle Konfiguration:

Intel Quadcore 2005K @3,3ghz

Gigabyte H61M-USB3-B3 Motherboard

Radeon HD 6870

Billiges 30&#8364; Netzteil

60gb SSD OCZ Vertex 2

250gb Samsung HDD mit 10.000 RPM

8GB DDR 3 RAM

Standart Gehäuse

Da ich nun davon ausgehe, dass das netzteil seinen geist aufgegeben hat würde ich wohl die cpu und die ssd behalten wollen, ich hab im internet schon geguckt und folgendes angebot gefunden:

AMD BULLDOZER FX-6100 6x3,6 GHz

7750HD 4GB DX11

 ASUS M5A78L-M LE Mainboard

16384 MB DDR3 PC-1333 MEMSeven

750 GB SATA II Festplatte

420W LC-POWER 420H Silent-Deluxe ATX Marken-Netzteil

für 466&#8364;

in dem fall würde ich wohl auf die alte cpu verzichten außer es kann mir jemand für einen vergleichbaren preis einen besseren pc zusammenstellen ( es müssen keine 16gb Ram sein, da ich ja auch noch 8GB zuhause habe und ne 750gb FP muss es auch nicht sein, Win 7 hab ich zuhause ne bessere Grafikkarte wäre vlt noch von vorteil.)


Mfg Bing


----------



## squats (22. September 2013)

kauf dir doch einfach mal n neues Netzteil ?

dein aktuelles System ist in allen Belangen besser


----------



## Bingbongbing (22. September 2013)

Echt? Nen neues Mainboard bräuchte ich aber da mein aktuelles nur 2 arbeitsspeicherslots hat, hat jemand eine Empfehlung?


----------



## squats (23. September 2013)

hast du denn besondere Anforderungen an das Board, bestimmter Hersteller bervorzugt ?

wobei ich erstmal ein Netzteil bestellen würde und testen obs nich doch z.b. das Board ist 

mit nem guten Netzteil machst nie was falsch daher auch kein Fehlkauf, solange die 8GB Ram erstmal reichen passt das ja auch 

daher erstmal Netzteil kaufen und danach kann man weitersehen

ich empfehle http://geizhals.de/be-quiet-straight-power-e9-450w-atx-2-31-e9-450w-bn191-a677345.html


----------



## Ztaro (1. Oktober 2013)

Moin moin, 

'meine' Konfig (~700€) zum Spielen (primär) und für Videobearbeitung/"rendern" sieht zur Zeit etwa so aus:

Intel Core i5-4570
Antec Three Hundred Two Midi Tower
Scythe Kabuto II CPU Lüfter
Seagate 3.5" 1TB HDD

ASRock B85 Pro4 oder Gigabyte Z87X-D3H Intel Z87 - lohnt sich der Aufpreis auf ein teureres Board? 

Außerdem habe ich bei meinem Vater noch 3x original verpackte 4GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3 1333 DIMM CL9 Riegel liegen - also 12 Gig, sind die brauchbar oder ratet ihr eher zu einer Neuanschaffung?

Grafikkarte, Netzteil und eventuell OS stehen noch aus: Netzteil möchte ich vermutlich aus meiner alten Möhre weiter verwenden, morgen mal reingucken  und die Grafikkarten-Entscheidung verlege ich aufs Ende, dann kann sie eventuell etwas teurer werden.. oder eben nicht.

Ich hoffe ihr habt da einen netten Rat für mich, danke schonmal


----------



## Keashaa (1. Oktober 2013)

Hoi zusammen,

ich habe heute ein Angebot (von privat) bekommen, das mich ein wenig stutzig macht, aber ich frage einfach mal hier noch... leider kam das Angebot über eine Freundin rein, die nicht so technikaffin ist und daher sind die Angaben etwas dürftig.
Es ist ein (angeblich) zwei Monate alter Gamer-PC mit folgenden Komponenten für 600€

AMD Phenom II X6 1055T 6x 2.80GHz So.AM3
16 GB RAM (genauere Angabe habe ich nicht bekommen)
GTX 650 TI 2 mit 2GB RAM (keine Ahnung, welche genau von vielen möglichen)
Irgendwie nen CPU Kühler für Gamer-PCs
Rat 7 Albino Maus
Mircosoft Sidewinder X6 Tastatur
19" Samsung Monitor
Mit Windows 7 (auf nem Screenshot wird ne Windows-Bewertung von 5,9 angezeigt), welche aber offenbar OEM Retail ist...

Also ehrlich gesagt kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass das Ding wirklich 600€ wert ist, aber keine Ahnung... ich frag mich auch, ob das wirklich nen Gamer-PC ist, auf dem Screenshot steht ausserdem was von Hersteller "Packard Bell"...


----------



## Lorachil (1. Oktober 2013)

Keashaa schrieb:


> Hoi zusammen,
> 
> ich habe heute ein Angebot (von privat) bekommen, das mich ein wenig stutzig macht, aber ich frage einfach mal hier noch... leider kam das Angebot über eine Freundin rein, die nicht so technikaffin ist und daher sind die Angaben etwas dürftig.
> Es ist ein (angeblich) zwei Monate alter Gamer-PC mit folgenden Komponenten für 600&#8364;
> ...



Finger weg  
600 EUR in keinem Falle. Gaming .. na ja, ein paar Browserspiele vielleicht. 
Such mal bei Ebay nach dem Prozessor bzw. fertigen Systemen. die gibts da schon für ca. 500 EUR mit 23 Zoll Monitoren. 
Der Prozessor z.B. ist aus dem Jahre 2011. Mehr braucht man da wohl nicht zu sagen.
LG

@Ztaro
Das Gigabyte ist ein Board mit Z-Chipsatz, also für  CPU mit der Endung K gedacht (übertakten) -> i5-4570K
Speicher sollte passen. 1600 wäre zwar optimaler aber der Unterschied sollte wenig spürbar sein.
Netzteil musst du schauen, ob es die entsprechenden Anschlüsse für die Graka aufweist.
LG


----------



## Keashaa (1. Oktober 2013)

Naja, ich hab das System ja nicht speziell gesucht, es wurde mir nur angeboten  wobei ich mit meinem Rechner eigentlich zufrieden bin, ich müsste nur mal das optische Laufwerk tauschen (Laser erkennt nichtmal mehr gepresste CDs, von gebrannten red ich gar nicht erst) und ich wollte endlich mal ne SSD einbauen, um das System zu pushen...


----------



## Ztaro (1. Oktober 2013)

Lorachil schrieb:


> @Ztaro
> Das Gigabyte ist ein Board mit Z-Chipsatz, also für  CPU mit der Endung K gedacht (übertakten) -> i5-4570K
> Speicher sollte passen. 1600 wäre zwar optimaler aber der Unterschied sollte wenig spürbar sein.
> Netzteil musst du schauen, ob es die entsprechenden Anschlüsse für die Graka aufweist.
> LG



Danke!
Ja ich dachte mir bereits dass das teurere MoBo mit seiner Ausstattung für das übertakten gedacht ist, die Frage was das angeht ist jetzt nur noch ob ich auf eine Geforce verzichten sollte weil das ASRock nur Crossfire unterstützt oder mir das generell egal sein sollte.
Sehr schön, Netzteil wird wie es aussieht doch ein neues da mein altes System wohl nochmal wiederverwertet wird und den Speicher werde ich dann eventuell später mal nachrüsten.

Bleiben noch die Option auf eine SSD für das OS und eventuell Windows 8 (ich kenne das Betriebssystem bereits sehr gut und habe damit keinerlei Probleme.. also eine Frage des Preises).


----------



## Lorachil (1. Oktober 2013)

Hi,ich bin zu 100 Prozent für eine SSD. Windows Start in 10 Sekunden (Win 8 evl. sogar noch einen Zacken schneller). Ich würde das echt nicht mehr missen wollen. Auch andere Ladezeiten von Programmen und der Seitenaufbau im Internet ist richtig schön schnell. Bei Herr der Ringe Online bin ich schon in der Spielewelt, bevor mein Lebensbalken voll ist. Auch Guild Wars 2  profitiert beim Zonenwechsel davon.
Bei Neuanschaffung gleich mit rein, später noch mal alles neu aufsetzen ist doof. 
LG


----------



## Negev (6. Oktober 2013)

Demnächst soll ein neuer PC her... der idealerweise etwas länger realativ aktuell bleibt bzw. leicht aufgerüstet werden kann:
*CPU: *Intel Core i5-4670K Box, LGA1150
*GPU: *?
*Mainboard: *Gigabyte H87-HD3, ATX
*Arbeitsspeicher: *8GB-Kit G.Skill PC3-10667U CL9
*Festplatte: *Samsung SSD 840 EVO Basic 120GB SATA 6Gb/s
*Netzteil: *?

Welches Netzteil soll ich nehmen? Kann ich noch mein älteres Verbauen (480 Watt) oder brauch ich mehr Power - also 530 Watt?

Dann frage ich mich noch welche Grafikkarte es sein soll? Momentan schwanke ich zwischen GTX 670, 760 oder doch eine 770? Mehrfach bin ich auch über die HD 7950 oder 7970 gestolbert.
*Angeblich soll z.B. schon BF4 die 3 GB einer 7970 nutzen...*


----------



## Keashaa (8. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

da painschkes immer so gute Zusammenstellungen machst, habe ich mal wieder eine Anfrage an ihn. Und zwar möchte meine Schwägerin ein System als Desktop-Rechner haben, ihre Wünsche sind wie folgt 

> preislimit 800 €
> zocken (ff14, vielleicht auch ma wow)
> bluray laufwerk mit dvd-brenner (mag ja auch ma brennen können)
>
> guter sound ^^
> arbeit mit grafiktablett (wacom intuos 3)
> bildbearbeitung und office gehört dazu

Gruß
Keashaa


----------



## Vaishyana (8. Oktober 2013)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Ich frag hier auch einfach mal ganz frech in die Runde... wird bei mir zwar noch etwas dauern, aber interessenhalber würde mich mal interessieren was bei mir denn am meißten bremst.
> 
> Folgendes System habe ich:
> 
> ...




Um nochmal auf mein link en Beitrag zurück zu kommen. Gestern hat dann meine CPU den Geist aufgegeben, Rechner ist jetzt in Reperatur. Leider haben die dort nur nen X2 Athlon oder sowas rumliegen. 

Würde mir dann gern irgentwo im Netzt einen bestellen und selbst einbauen. Könnt ihr mir einen empfehlen für mein Board? DDR3 kann ja notfalls auch nachgerüstet werden, falls es was bringt. Nur das Board wollt ich noch behalten, ist ja erst 4 Monate alt. Kühler ist ein Sythe Satana 3... sollte doch auch noch halbwegs reichen.

Board ist oben verlinkt.

Der AMD FX 6300 ist doch sicher eine gute und auch kompatible Wahl, oder? Wird von euch ja auch in der Zusammenstellung empfohlen.

Edit: Was ist mit dem FX 8320 ? Lohnt sich der Preisunterschied gegenüber dem 6300?


----------



## squats (9. Oktober 2013)

ich würd max. nach nem Gebrauchten z.b. 955/960T/965 BE bis um die 50Euro gucken, ansonsten NEU würd ich gleich auf nen Intel System setzen


----------



## callahan123 (9. Oktober 2013)

Natürlich ist die Frage berechtigt, ob es einen günstigen aktuellen PC gibt, der lange vorhält. Das sind immerhin die drei wichtigsten Kriterien.

Man sollte trotzdem immer dabei beachten: wie viel geld habe ich, was brauche ich wirklich und ich bin sicherlich nicht der erste, der das sagt.

Videobearbeitung hört sich immer toll an, aber ganz ehrlich: ich kenne niemanden, der wirklich viele Videos bearbeitet. Ist aber irgendwie immer ein Argument. Wer es wirklich braucht - OK! Man sollte aber immer objektiv bleiben, ein paar Hundert Euro mehr für etwas, was man kaum nutzt, oder von dem man nur geahnt mehr sieht, ist ne Menge Geld.

Man kann so ziemlich jedes aktuelle Spiel mit einem guten 3 Jahre alten PC spielen. Dieser PC ist nicht sonderlich teuer und hält auch noch eine ganze Weile. Oft reicht es aus, sich eine neue GraKa dazu zu kaufen. Und auch hier ist für die meisten Anwender ein Preis jenseits 200,- € verschwendet.

Ich persönlich habe mir vor ein paar Monaten einen schlecht zusammen gestellten PC bei ebay für 500,- € ersteigert. 
I 3540 als CPU (Preis 200,-)
Gainward 670 als Graka (350,-)
16 GB RAM (100,-)
1,5 TB Festplatte (100,-)
Windows 7 Ultimate + Office (200,-)
Mainboard (80,-)
Netzteil, Gehäuse, Lüfter waren Müll, wie so oft bei Fertig-PCs, hab mir da neue für insgesamt 120,- dazu gekauft und ein paar alte Komponeten meines bisherigen PCs verwendet.

Für 620,- Euro hatte ich so einen richtig guten Rechner, der problemlos alles packt und normal über 1000 Euro (zu dem Zeitpunkt) gekostet hätte. SSD ist in meinen Augen für Spiele noch nicht den Preis wert, selbst wenn die Vorteile bietet. OC betreibe ich nicht, aktuell ist fast jeder normale Gamer-PC für aktuelle Spiele OP, daher ist mir das fehlende K wurscht.
Einen 27" Monitor für 150,- Euro habe ich mir dann auch noch geleistet.

Und was soll ich sagen: das ganze sieht schick aus, Hardware wie Spiele. 

Natürlich kann man auch immer Pech haben mit ebay, keine Frage. Aber für so etwas gibt es ja Dinge wie PayPal. 
Die Preise für neue Einzelkomponenten sind mir persönlich zu teuer.


----------



## callahan123 (9. Oktober 2013)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Der AMD FX 6300 ist doch sicher eine gute und auch kompatible Wahl, oder? Wird von euch ja auch in der Zusammenstellung empfohlen.
> 
> Edit: Was ist mit dem FX 8320 ? Lohnt sich der Preisunterschied gegenüber dem 6300?




Die 8-ter Serie hat einen ziemlich hohen Stromverbrauch. Von der Leistung her reichen beide für die genannten Spiele aus. Der 6300 ist dafür sehr viel günstiger.
Wenn du den PC weiter behalten willst - hol dir ruhig den 6300 oder auch 4300 und gönne dem ein wenig mehr Arbeitsspeicher.
Ansonsten reicht auch die GraKa noch ne Weile.


----------



## Vaishyana (9. Oktober 2013)

Gut, dann nehme ich den 6300. Komplett auf Intel setzen wollte ich jetzt nicht, auch wenn ich davon nicht abgeneigt wäre. Im Gegenteil. Aber da das Board noch relativ neu ist muss ich da jetzt nicht gleich den halben PC auswechseln. 

Das Netzteil reicht aber dennoch aus, oder? Habe gerade mal gegooglet, die GTX 570 kommt unter Last wohl auf bis zu 345 Watt, der FX 6300 auf 287. Rein rechnerisch sind 600W ja viel zu wenig. (von den anderen Komponenten mal abgesehen)

Aber ich denke mal, dass man das so gar nicht rechnet?

Netzteil ist ein OZC 600 Watt (2 Jahre alt, 10.09.2011)


----------



## Blut und Donner (9. Oktober 2013)

Die Zahlen sind viel zu hoch. Das Netzteil reicht locker.


----------



## Mjölner (13. Oktober 2013)

Huhu,

da Battlefield 4 in den Startlöchern steht und mein jetziger Rechner irgendwie immer mehr Geräusche von sich gibt, würde ich gern Stück für Stück bissl aufrüsten.
Da ich nicht wirklich viel Geld zur Verfügung hab, würde ich gern wissen welche Komponenten ich zuerst ersetzen sollte und was für Preis / Leistung das beste wäre.
Der Aufrüstvorgang würde sich halt über paar Monate hinziehen.

Mein derzeitiger Rechner schaut wie folgt aus:


Betriebssystem
	MS Windows 7 64-bit SP1
CPU
	AMD Phenom II X4 955	

RAM
	8,00 GB Dual-Kanal DDR3 @ 669MHz
Motherboard
	ASUSTeK Computer INC. M4A88T-V EVO (AM3)	
Grafik
	1024 MBGeForce GTX 560 Ti (CardExpert Technology)	
Festplatten
	977GB Seagate ST31000524AS ATA Device (SATA)	


Zuerst hat ich an eine Grafikkarte gedacht und beim Board - Prozessor bin ich zwar bis jetzt mit AMD recht gut gefahren nur irgendwo stand ja das Intel mehr Leistung bringen würde ... ich bin dezent verwirrt.

Wäre toll wenn ihr n paar Tipps habt.

_*- Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner?
	Ungewiss
- Brauchst du außer dem Rechner selbst noch irgendwelche "Teile"? (Bezieht sich auf Peripheriegeräte,Monitore und natürlich Windows)
	nö hab ich alles
- Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen?*
	bekomm ich selbst hin
- Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen?
	was möglich ist
- In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden?
	es muss nicht HD sein
- Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden?
	Battlefield 4, evt. Titanfall, sonst MMORPGs
- In welchen Details möchtest du deine Spiele genießen?
	gut bis sehr gut ... Ultra muss nicht sein
- Hast du vor zu Übertakten?
	ungern ... würd lieber alles auf Standard lassen
- Falls der Rechner nicht nur für Spiele gedacht ist - wofür noch? (Videobearbeitung,zum Musik machen/erstellen,usw.)
	nichts was mehr Leistung frisst als zocken
- Welche anderen relevanten Informationen möchtest du noch mitteilen?*_


----------



## squats (13. Oktober 2013)

seh ich genauso erstmal Grafikkarte evtl. schonmal n neues Netzteil danach dann Board CPU, RAM kannst du vielleicht weiternutzen

ne "kleine" SSD ala http://geizhals.de/samsung-ssd-840-evo-series-120gb-mz-7te120bw-a977934.html


----------



## Mjölner (13. Oktober 2013)

Kann mir auch jemand nen Tipp geben für ne Graka die für BF4 und evt. noch das ein oder andere danach reicht?

Ich hab jetzt ma bissl rumgeguggt und schwanke zwischen einer

http://geizhals.de/x...c-a1013117.html wenn aber dann bitte mit 4 GB Ram

oder einer

http://geizhals.de/m...3r-a981125.html

oder 

http://geizhals.de/?fs=3072MB+Gigabyte+Radeon+R9+280X+Windforce+3x+OC+&in=

welche bietet fürs Spielen mehr? Ich blick da leider nicht ganz durch.

Ich bin auch für alternativen in dem Leistungsbereich offen.


----------



## alphadragon (14. Oktober 2013)

heyoo, ein gutes post, gibts tolle tips hier, ich will mir nen neuen pc bauen, das hier werde ich merken


----------



## Keashaa (17. Oktober 2013)

pain keine Lust mehr auf Empfehlungen?


----------



## painschkes (17. Oktober 2013)

_Doch schon - wird die Tage auch überarbeitet.

Hab grad mit Zahnschmerzen zu kämpfen und bin mit den Gedanken woanders.

Werd mich spätestens nächste Woche um eine erneuerung kümmern.

Bis dahin sind ja noch andere Leute hier die ein wenig helfen._


----------



## Keashaa (23. Oktober 2013)

Keashaa schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> da painschkes immer so gute Zusammenstellungen machst, habe ich mal wieder eine Anfrage an ihn. Und zwar möchte meine Schwägerin ein System als Desktop-Rechner haben, ihre Wünsche sind wie folgt
> 
> ...




Ich hol die Anfrage mal wieder hoch


----------



## Keashaa (25. Oktober 2013)

Habe jetzt mit Seite 1 ein wenig selbst zusammengestellt und ihr das hier empfohlen:
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/7a67fb2209df99ca711b82a24f8cd263e8cd3068dd745e8db78


----------



## squats (25. Oktober 2013)

sind die 16GB Ram beabsichtigt ?


----------



## Morisson (29. Oktober 2013)

Guten Abend zusammen,
spiele im Moment mit dem Gedanken mir einen neuen Rechner zuzulegen. Zum einen kommt der Laptop meiner Freundin in die Jahre, so würde sie den Alten bekommen (und wäre sehr froh darüber) und zum anderen hätte ich etwas bessere Technik am Start.
Wir spielen im Endeffekt nicht wesentlich mehr als LOL, WOW, GW2 oder ein Diablo 3, nur ist es immer gut zu wissen das man aktuelle Titel einigermaßen ruckelfrei und in netter Optik spielen kann.
Gibt es eine Lösung die den Rahmen von so 500 Euro nicht sprengen würde?


Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner?
ca 500 Euro
Brauchst du außer dem Rechner selbst noch irgendwelche "Teile"? 
nein
Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen?*
muss nicht, nein
Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen?
nein
In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden?
kA, was so für Fünfhundert eben so geht
Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden?
LOL, WOW, GW2 etc
In welchen Details möchtest du deine Spiele genießen?
kA, was so für Fünfhundert eben geht
Hast du vor zu Übertakten?
nein

BTW, derzeit hab ich zwei Monitore an meinem Rechner, links spielen rechts Film/Serien, wäre cool wenn das so bleibt 
Danke schonmal  für Ratschläge!


----------



## squats (29. Oktober 2013)

http://bit.ly/1g90XQc

so würde ich es zusammenbauen mit Option für neue CPU

sind ja alles single-threaded Games, daher passt die CPU erstmal

Ram erstmal nur 4GB was normalerweise auch reicht

Gehäuse nach Wahl hab nur mal schnell eins um 35euro genommen


----------



## painschkes (29. Oktober 2013)

_Musst du das echt über Adfly verlinken? So nötig?

GW2 ist CPU-Lastig..da würde ich bei dem Budget auf einen FX setzen.

Beispiel : Warenkorb_


----------



## squats (29. Oktober 2013)

geizhals wird ja zerstört  

http://www.tomshardware.de/guild-wars-2-performance-benchmark,testberichte-241090-7.html

ordne die CPU mal zwischen pentium und i3 ein

P/L wäre der http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Intel-Pentium-G3220-2x-3-00GHz-So-1150-BOX_931549.html sogar noch besser, 20% günstiger kaum schlechtere Performance

CPU kann man ja bei Zeiten gegen einen gebrauchten Quad tauschen wenn mal 100-120 Euro über sind

für den Pentium G gibs immer Abnehmer oder man nutzt ihn selbst für 2.Rechner(Freundin)o.ä.


http://bit.ly/1dHWSBH

Grafik muss natürlich nicht unbedingt eine HAWK sein


----------



## painschkes (29. Oktober 2013)

_Nö, den Link kann man ja kopieren.

Naja..mach du mal.._


----------



## kaepteniglo (29. Oktober 2013)

GH wird nicht wirklich zerstört, leider nur die Wunschliste.

Ist vielleicht aber auch ein Fehler in ihrer API


----------



## Vaishyana (30. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

Habe mir jetzt mal auf HWV anhand der Zusammenstellung einen 700€ PC erstellt. Würde da jemand nen Blick drüber werfen? Alternative Vorschläge? (Günstiger, Besser)
Auflösung ist FullHD und gespielt wird eigentlich alles rund durch. Hauptsächlich wohl das übliche hier, WoW, BF
http://s14.directupload.net/file/d/3426/25b64vxn_jpg.htm


----------



## ZAM (30. Oktober 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> GH wird nicht wirklich zerstört, leider nur die Wunschliste.



Verlinkung der Wunschliste funktioniert jetzt auch korrekt.


----------



## squats (30. Oktober 2013)

sehr schön


----------



## NexxLoL (31. Oktober 2013)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Habe mir jetzt mal auf HWV anhand der Zusammenstellung einen 700€ PC erstellt. Würde da jemand nen Blick drüber werfen? Alternative Vorschläge? (Günstiger, Besser)
> Auflösung ist FullHD und gespielt wird eigentlich alles rund durch. Hauptsächlich wohl das übliche hier, WoW, BF
> http://s14.directupl...5b64vxn_jpg.htm



Bist du auf den Rechner-Zusammenbau angewiesen? Ansonsten wäre das bestimmt die erste Stelle, an der du sparen könntest. :-P
Ich würde keine 180 Tacken mehr für eine HD 7870 zahlen, in anderen Shops bekommst du für das Geld schon eine HD 7950. Wenn du den PC unbedingt von Hardwareversand zusammengebaut haben willst, mach das ohne die Grafikkarte, bestelle sie dir bei Mindfactory (oder gleich eine HD 7950) und baue sie selbst ein, das schaffst du schon.  
Ansonsten passt das so. 
Aber denk bitte daran, dass das Zalman Z11 zwar fünf vorinstallierte Lüfter, aber keine vorinstallierte Lüftersteuerung bietet. Ich habe keine Ahnung, was Zalman da für Lüfter verwendet und denke, dass das unter Umständen eine etwas lautere Angelegenheit werden könnte. 
Das Z9 habe ich übrigens vor ein oder zwei Monaten mal verbaut und das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis hat mich gut zum Staunen gebracht. Ich denke also nicht, dass du mit dem Z11 etwas falsch machst.  Falls die die Kiste zu laut wird, kannst du ja immer noch eine Lüftersteuerung nachkaufen.


----------



## painschkes (31. Oktober 2013)

_Jup, da hat Nexx aufjeden Fall recht.

Ich überarbeite mal wieder ein wenig am Wochenende._


----------



## kochvl (1. November 2013)

Hallo, da mein Rechner die ganze Zeit hänger/bluescreens usw. hat und ich schon alles ausprobiert habe und nichts hilft, möchte ich einen neuen Rechner für die aktuellen Spiele. Hoffe ihr könnt mir dabei helfen.

*
- Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner?
ca. 300-350€


- Brauchst du außer dem Rechner selbst noch irgendwelche "Teile"? (Bezieht sich auf Peripheriegeräte,Monitore und natürlich Windows)
Nein

- Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen?*
Wäre sehr gut wie die Ebay Angebote z.B. aber nicht zwingend, aber halt wünschenswert

- Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen?
Ja, Grafikkarte GTX 460 Palit und 1TB SATA Festplatte,Laufwerk

- In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden?
Was halt so geht  mind. 1920x....

- Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden?
Sollte locker BF4,AC Black Flag und natürlich WoW packen

- In welchen Details möchtest du deine Spiele genießen?
Am besten auf High bis Ultra bei WoW

- Hast du vor zu Übertakten?
Nein

- Falls der Rechner nicht nur für Spiele gedacht ist - wofür noch? (Videobearbeitung,zum Musik machen/erstellen,usw.)
Nur Spiele

- Welche anderen relevanten Informationen möchtest du noch mitteilen?
Gehäuse habe ich schon und Laufwerke auch, brauche noch alles bis auf Grafikkarte und Festplatte
*


----------



## NexxLoL (2. November 2013)

Was verstehst du denn unter "sollte locker BF4 packen"? Du wirst Battlefield 4 zwar auf Full HD mit deiner GTX 460 spielen können, die Frage ist nur auf welchen Einstellungen..

Wenn du Gehäuse, Laufwerke, Festplatte und Grafikkarte schon hast, hättest du hiermit wohl das maximale an Leistung aus deinen 350€ rausgeholt;
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/c9febb220de985a2b71b2b529620fbbe2652ace94641a1bf9e7


Denk aber bitte daran, dass deine GTX 460 den i5 in beinahe allen aktuellen Spielen ausbremsen wird und dass es wohl eine Überlegung wert wäre, an dieser Stelle dann in naher Zukunft aufzurüsten. 
Achja, bevor ich es vergesse. Das 430 Watt Thermaltake Netzteil würde vollkommen ausreichen, ist aber momentan teurer als das 530 Watt. Mit dem größeren Netzteil machst du in deinem Fall auf keinen Fall etwas verkehrt. Es ist zwar leicht überdimensioniert, bietet dir aber im Falle einer Aufrüstung mehr Luft nach oben.


----------



## painschkes (4. November 2013)

_Etwas überarbeitet.

R9 290 und R9 290X kommen erst, wenn es Custom-Kühler gibt.
_


----------



## H2OTest (6. November 2013)

Moinsen, 
mein Kumpel ist an einem neuen PC interesseiert. Sein Budget liegt bei 2500 Euro (ja überzogen, ich weiß).
Er möchte seine SSD mitnehmen. ICh hätte gerne eine ungefähre Konfiguration für 1500 Euro. Er spielt auf einem Bildschirm in Full HD der Pc sollte BF4 auf Ultra bei ca 100 Frames schaffen.


----------



## NexxLoL (6. November 2013)

Wenn dein Kumpel unbedingt 1500 Taler verprasseln möchte, soll er sich an der 1250€ Config hier im Thread orientieren. Dann nimmt er anstelle des Core i5 einen i7, stockt den RAM auf das doppelte auf, nimmt anstelle des DVD Brenners einen Bluray Brenner und bastelt sich noch einen überteuerten NZXT Cardreader rein, dann sollten die 1500€ ausgeschöpft sein. 
Es ist jedoch mehr als fraglich, ob diese Ausgabe sinnvoll wäre. 
Ansonsten wäre für 1500 Euro bestimmt auch ein vernünftiges MultiGPU System drin, aber wenn ich dir das jetzt empfehle, werde ich bestimmt wieder von allen Seiten mit Steinen beworfen. :-P


----------



## squats (6. November 2013)

ohne MultiGPU wirst die 100Fps nie erreichen


----------



## NexxLoL (7. November 2013)

@squats Ich habe mir gerade mal Benchmarks angesehen, du hast wohl recht.  
Dann wirst du dich wohl mit weniger als 100 FPS zufrieden geben müssen, oder zu einem MultiGPU System greifen. Zwei GTX 770 wären für das Vorhaben wohl angebracht. Ansonsten würde ich einfach mal abwarten welche Leistungsreserven die GTX 780 Ti denn tatsächlich mit sich bringt, wenn sie denn dann mal erscheint.


----------



## painschkes (7. November 2013)

_Hab mit ihm schon bei LoL/Skype geschrieben - hatten da schon was gebastelt (:_


----------



## Grushdak (7. November 2013)

Mal 'ne utopische Frage zu später bzw. früher Stund:
Welche Komponenten bräuchte ich eigentlich, wenn ich etwas in Full UHD spielen will?
Mein ... die Bildschirme gibt es ja bereits (schon guter Preissturz bisher)- nur muß die restliche Hardware da nicht noch ordentlich zulegen?

Nicht daß ich mir so etwas zulegen will (brauche es absolut nicht) - gibt es da schon definierte Anforderungen?
Darauf gekommen bin ich gestern, als ich mir ein 4k Video ansah.


----------



## NexxLoL (7. November 2013)

Ich denke nicht, dass "vernünftiges", natives 4k Gameplay in den nächsten zwei oder drei Jahren mit bezahlbaren Computern möglich sein wird, dementsprechend wäre es auch schwachsinnig, Anforderungen zu definieren. 
Ich habe vor ein oder zwei Wochen ein Youtube Video gesehen, in dem Battlefield 4 Maxed out bei konstanten 30 FPS in 4k-Auflösung gespielt wurde. Wenn ich das ganze richtig in Erinnerung habe, lief das ganze mit einem i7 3970x @4,8GHz, 32GB Arbeitsspeicher und einem SLI-Gespann von 4 stark übertakteten Geforce Titans. 
Wenn solch eine enorme Rechenpower benötigt wird, um das Spiel gerade mal so flüssig darstellen zu können, halte ich 4K-Gaming für den Normalverbraucher in naher Zukunft erstmal für unmöglich. 
LG

Edit: Ich habe vergessen zu erwähnen, dass es sich im Video um die Beta des Spiels handelt. Die Grafiktreiber wurden mittlerweile bestimmt optimiert, jedoch denke ich nicht, dass das am Sachverhalt viel verändert.


----------



## painschkes (7. November 2013)

_Und äh..wo war die frage von 4K? Er hat nach FullHD gefragt.

/Edit : Nevermind :-)
_


----------



## Grushdak (7. November 2013)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Welche Komponenten bräuchte ich eigentlich, wenn ich etwas in Full *UHD* spielen will?


Ich meinte schon max 4k Auflösungen - denn das ist mit UHD gemeint (wenn ich es neulich im TV richtig mitbekommen habe). 

*edit:*
Macht doch absolut nichts.
Wer behauptet, er/sie mache keine Fehler - hat mit dieser Aussage zumindest schonmal einen aufgedeckten Fehler. 
Und ich überlese dermaßen viel ... ist teilweise schon echt bedenklich.^^


----------



## painschkes (7. November 2013)

_Oh, mein Fehler - sorry._


----------



## zergzwerg (13. November 2013)

Servus, ich bin auch gerade dabei ein neuen Spiele PC zu Bauen, bzw erst einam die einzele teile herrauszusuchen und hab mal volgendes auf die schnele zusammengestellt:
http://www.mifcom.de/product_configuration.php?id=Y1XVBH67RP

Gehäuse:Xigmatek - Asgard Pro
CPU (Prozessor):Intel Core i5-4670, 4x 3.40GHz (+ 94,00 €)
CPU-Übertaktung:Nein
Mainboard:MSI Z87-G43, Intel Z87 (+ 40,00 €)
Grafikkarte:AMD Radeon R9 280X 3GB (+ 308,00 €)
Arbeitsspeicher:8GB Kingston DDR3-1333 (1x 8G (+ 74,00 €)
SSD:250GB Samsung 840 EVO (+ 179,00 €)
Festplatte:1TB Seagate Barracuda (+ 61,00 €)
2 Festplatte:Nein
Laufwerk:LG CH12NS30 Blu-Ray Combo (inkl. BluRay Softwarepaket) (+ 69,00 €)
Netzteil:680W - BeQuiet! Straight Power E9 CM (+ 95,00 €)
Soundkarte:HD-Audio Onboard
CPU-Kühler:Xigmatek Gaia SD-1283 (+ 29,00 €)
Lüftersteuerung:Nein / Im Gehäuse integriert (falls vorhanden)
Premium Gehäusedämmung:Nein / Im Gehäuse integriert (falls vorhanden)
Betriebssystem:Windows 8.1, 64 Bit, DE (+ 99,00 €)

Fokus soll BF4, TESO, LoL, D3 und TW3 haben was games angeht
Als Preis hab ich 1000-1400 Euro angedacht


----------



## squats (13. November 2013)

willst aber nicht da bestellen oder ?

Netzteil zu gross damit kannst *zwei* R9 280X OC betreiben 

wenn eh nicht übertaktet werden soll den http://geizhals.de/intel-xeon-e3-1230-v3-bx80646e31230v3-a954057.html


----------



## zergzwerg (13. November 2013)

squats schrieb:


> willst aber nicht da bestellen oder ?
> 
> Netzteil zu gross damit 2 R8280X OC betreiben
> 
> wenn eh nicht übertaktet werden soll den http://geizhals.de/intel-xeon-e3-1230-v3-bx80646e31230v3-a954057.html


Ne ich suche mir die teile zusammen und der günstigste anbieter gewinnt mein geld^^ ok der Service muss au stimmen xd

Ja beim netzteil war ich mir nicht sicher und die Xeons sind wirklich besser zum zocken?


----------



## Grushdak (13. November 2013)

squats schrieb:


> ohne MultiGPU wirst die 100Fps nie erreichen


nochmal eine Frage dazu ...
Was ist denn mit MultiGPU gemeint - 2 Grafikkarten?



zergzwerg schrieb:


> Grafikkarte:AMD Radeon R9 280X 3GB (+ 308,00 &#8364


Die Karte ist dort aber janz schön teuer.
Die gibt es woanders (z.B. Mindfactory) für deutlich weniger Geld z.B. ab ca 254 &#8364; (ok ... + knapp 7&#8364; Versandkosten).


----------



## H2OTest (13. November 2013)

Grushdak schrieb:


> nochmal eine Frage dazu ...
> Was ist denn mit MultiGPU gemeint - 2 Grafikkarten?



naja 2, 4, 6 wieviele halt gehen, aber ja da ist mit multi gpu 2 Grafikkarten gemeint


----------



## Grushdak (13. November 2013)

Hmmm, dann lag ich mit meiner Anahme doch richtig.

Nur dann stimmt diese Aussage zu BF4 definitiv nicht.


squats schrieb:


> ohne MultiGPU wirst die 100Fps nie erreichen



Denn z.B. mit einer _GIGABYTE Radeon R9 280X Windforce 3X OC_ kommt man sogar über 100 fps auf Ultra (wenn es denn stimmt, was ich da gesehen habe).


----------



## zergzwerg (13. November 2013)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Die Karte ist dort aber janz schön teuer.
> Die gibt es woanders (z.B. Mindfactory) für deutlich weniger Geld z.B. ab ca 254 € (ok ... + knapp 7€ Versandkosten).



Ja habe da nur den konifgurator benützt, werde erst im Dezember das ding kaufen (Weihnachtsgeld xd)


----------



## squats (13. November 2013)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Hmmm, dann lag ich mit meiner Anahme doch richtig.
> 
> Nur dann stimmt diese Aussage zu BF4 definitiv nicht.
> 
> ...



du meinst sicher die 1280er Benchmarks


----------



## Grushdak (14. November 2013)

Nö ... ein Video, in dem die fps angezeigt wird.


----------



## Natural62 (15. November 2013)

Moin,

ich hätte 2 Anliegen. Zum einen suche ich gerade einen neuen Pc für meinen Vater. Genutzt werden soll er eigentlich nur für Internet und Office Anwendungen. Allerdings möchte mein Vater auch seine alten Hi8 Kassetten digitalisieren. WIE weiß ich noch nicht genau. Wenn sich damit jemand auskennt wäre das sicherlich ebenfalls eine große Hilfe. Was braucht man dazu noch außer genügend Festplattenspeicher? Werden dabei größere Anforderungen an Grafikkarte und Prozessor gestellt? Die 400 Euro Variante mit einer größeren Festplatte würde sicherlich reichen denke ich. Ich weiß nur nicht ob man die Grafikkarte und den 6-Core Prozessor braucht. Wahrscheinlich nicht.

Desweiteren bin ich am überlegen, ob ich mir die 500 Euro Variante zulege. Möchte Wow mal wieder auf Ultra spielen auf nem 27 Zoll Monitor. Desweiteren GW2, BF4 und alles weitere an aktuellen Titel. Diese aber nicht unbedingt auf Ultra. Mein jetziges System:

- AMD Athlon 64 X2 7750+ Black
- GTX 260
- 4 GB RAM
- MSI K9A2 Neo-F AM2+
- 320 Gb Festplatte

Ca. 4 1/2 Jahre alt. Ich denke mit aufrüsten ist da nichts, oder? Wäre es denkbar den Pc an meinen Vater weiterzugeben? Wie lange hält so ein PC noch? Ich will nicht, dass er in den nächsten 2 Jahren den Geist aufgibt, mein Vater hatte jetzt genug Stress mit seinem alten. 

Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## Blut und Donner (16. November 2013)

Prinzipiell kannst du ihn an deinen Vater weitergeben, wie lang er noch hällt, kann keiner sagen, Einen Tag, Ein Jahr, Ein Jahrzent... also es ist durchaus möglich dass er noch länger hällt. 

Die 500 Euro Variante sollte für WoW auf Ultra eig. ausreichen, ich würde aber aktuell eher noch den 100er drauflegen und die 600 Euro Variante nehmen, da die einfach zukunftssicherer ist.


----------



## Mikroflame (17. November 2013)

//


----------



## Red-Head (17. November 2013)

Hallo, bin zurzeit auf der Suche nach einem neuen PC da mein Laptop leider den Geist aufgegeben hat. 
Hatte eigentlich vor mir Ende Januar irgendwann die PS4 zu kaufen, leider kann ich wegen meinem Studium nicht auf einen PC verzichten, also wird das Geld jetzt dafür ausgegeben.

Ich fang mal mit der Schablone an.

- Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner?
würde wirklich ungerne mehr als 1200€ ausgeben

- Brauchst du außer dem Rechner selbst noch irgendwelche "Teile"? (Bezieht sich auf Peripheriegeräte,Monitore und natürlich Windows)
Monitor müsste dann auch noch dazu gekauft werden

- Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen?*
Ja

- Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen?
Nein

- In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden?
So hoch wie das Geld hergibt halt 

- Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden?
Aktuell nur WoW, würde aber nächstes Jahr noch gerne Spiele wie Destiny, AC4 und Killzone spielen (Dafür war ja eigentlich die PS4 gedacht)

- In welchen Details möchtest du deine Spiele genießen?
So viele Details wie es geht, damit die Spiele noch flüßig laufen

- Hast du vor zu Übertakten?
Da ich keine Ahnung davon habe, nein

- Falls der Rechner nicht nur für Spiele gedacht ist - wofür noch? (Videobearbeitung,zum Musik machen/erstellen,usw.)
Nichts besonderes

- Welche anderen relevanten Informationen möchtest du noch mitteilen?
Mir ist wichtig, dass ich erstmal mindestens drei Jahre Ruhe habe und trotzdem aktuelle Sachen spielen kann ohne mir da ständig einen abwürgen zu müssen weil alles hängt. Super wäre natürlich wenn man nach einigen Jahren nur durch austausch neuer Teile wieder vorne mit dabei ist. Ein BluRay-Laufwerk wäre auch sehr interessant, aber kein Must-Have!

Mache ich irgendwas falsch wenn ich den 1000€ PC hier aus dem Thread nehme und mir noch einen Monitor für um die 200€ kaufe? Bei dem Betriebsystem bin ich mir nicht sicher, bei mir lief Win7 halt immer problemlos, aber Win8 sollte ja kaum "schlechter" sein.

Danke schonmal im voraus,

Grüße Red-Head


----------



## H2OTest (17. November 2013)

an sich machst du da nicht viel falsch von painschkeks  (höhö) sollte bald noch eine zusammenstellung + monitorempfehlung kommen


----------



## Red-Head (18. November 2013)

Guten Morgen, danke erstmal.
Wie sieht es den mit BluRay Laufwerken aus? Welche kann man empfehlen? 

Grüße Red-Head


----------



## painschkes (18. November 2013)

_Huhu,

soll der Monitor in den 1200€ mit drin sein?_


----------



## Red-Head (18. November 2013)

Hi.

Wäre super wenn der Monitor dann die 1200€ Grenze nicht sprengen würde. Wenn dann das Laufwerk wegfällt ist es auch nicht so tragisch.

Grüße Red-Head


----------



## painschkes (19. November 2013)

_Meh..sorry für die Wartezeit - war gestern unterwegs und hab den Post total vergessen.

Also..wie wäre so in der Art? 

Beispiel : Warenkorb_


----------



## Red-Head (20. November 2013)

Nabend,
sehr cool, danke für die Auflistung.
Wenn du mir sagst, dass ich mit dem System Ruhe hab f+r die nächsten paar Jahre und es auch zunkunftssicher ist, seh ich da jetzt keinen Kritikpunkt mehr 

Ich frag mich grade nur ob es vielleicht Sinn macht noch etwas zu warten, bis Januar nächstes Jahr. Kann mir vorstellen, dass zum Jahreswechsel neues auf den Markt kommt und jetzt aktuelle Teile günstiger werden. Oder verhält sich der Hardwear Markt nicht so?

Grüße Red-Head


----------



## Vaishyana (20. November 2013)

@Pain

Da ist er aber nicht zusammengebaut.  Ich meine, das war mit um Wunsche.


----------



## painschkes (20. November 2013)

_Ahja, stimmt - dann das ganze bei Hardwareversand._


----------



## Tango135 (21. November 2013)

Hey painschkes, ich hoffe du kannst mir weiter helfen 

*- Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner?*
Hab da an die 550-650&#8364; gedacht.

*- Brauchst du außer dem Rechner selbst noch irgendwelche "Teile"? (Bezieht sich auf Peripheriegeräte,Monitore und natürlich Windows)*

Nein

*- Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen?*

Ja bitte 

*- Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen?*

Nein

*- In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden?*

Was halt mit mein Budget ausreicht  

*- Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden?*

Hauptsächlich The Elder Scrolls Online und vieleicht nebenbei 
League of Legends

*- In welchen Details möchtest du deine Spiele genießen?*

Es sollte flüssig laufen, natürlich nicht ruckeln

*- Hast du vor zu Übertakten?*

Weiß nicht was damit gemeint ist :/

*- Falls der Rechner nicht nur für Spiele gedacht ist - wofür noch? (Videobearbeitung,zum Musik machen/erstellen,usw.)*

Hauptsächlich für Spiele, ansosten Facebook, Youtube 


Was würdest mir empfehlen mit dem Budget, oder sollte ich doch ein Rechner bei Amazon kaufen ?

Ich bedanke mich schon bei bei dir das du für mich Zeit genommen hast 

Tango.


----------



## Natural62 (22. November 2013)

Moin,

ich hatte weiter oben schonmal angefragt. Nun ist es ein wenig konkreter. Ich suche einen Office PC für meinen Vater._*


- Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner?

*_maximal 600€, muss aber gerechtfertigt sein. Darf gerne weit darunter liegen, wenn er den Anforderungen standhält.*
*_* 
- Brauchst du außer dem Rechner selbst noch irgendwelche "Teile"? (Bezieht sich auf Peripheriegeräte,Monitore und natürlich Windows)

*Windows 8, der Rest ist vorhanden.
* 
- Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen?*

*_wäre gut, wenn es preislich nicht allzuviel ausmacht (durch Anbieterwechsel). Ansonsten würde ich es selber machen._*

- Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen?

*nein
* 
- In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden?

*_es werden keine Spiele gespielt. Auflösung ist 16xx oder drunter._*

- Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden?

*_keine. _*

- Hast du vor zu Übertakten?

*_nein
_*
- Falls der Rechner nicht nur für Spiele gedacht ist - wofür noch? (Videobearbeitung,zum Musik machen/erstellen,usw.)
*_
Anwendung: Office, Mail, Internet, sowie Digitalisieren von Hi8 Kassetten und Videobearbeitung._*
 
- Welche anderen relevanten Informationen möchtest du noch mitteilen?

*_Es sollte eine SSD für das Betriebssystem verbaut werden._*
*_
Ich würde mich sehr über einen Warenkorb freuen. Danke schonmal vorab. _*
*_


----------



## Firun (22. November 2013)

Schau doch mal bei alternate.de die haben oft gute office pcs im Angebot ;-)


----------



## Natural62 (24. November 2013)

Natural62 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich hatte weiter oben schonmal angefragt. Nun ist es ein wenig konkreter. Ich suche einen Office PC für meinen Vater._*
> 
> ...



Hab mir auf Basis der 400 Euro Version mal selber was zusammengestellt. Den Prozessor hab ich gegen einen Dual Core gewechselt. Denke mal dass die Office Anwendungen eh nicht auf 6 Kerne zugreifen können oder? Könnt ihr das so absegnen?

http://www.hardwareversand.de/basket.jsp


----------



## painschkes (26. November 2013)

_So..kompletter Eingangs-Post überarbeitet.

@Natural62

Leider kann man keine Hardwarerversand-Warenkörbe verlinken..hast die Teile eventuell nochmal so?

Sorry das ich so spät antworte..total vergessen. >.<_


----------



## Tiroo (27. November 2013)

Hallo liebe Buffedcommunity,

habe vor mir die Tage einen neuen PC zu bestellen, zusammenbauen werde ich ihn selber.

habe mir mit Hilfe des Forums einen Einblick in die aktuelle Hardware erschaffen und mir etwas zusammengestellt.
Wäre super wenn ihr mal rüber schauen könnt, ob die Komponenten harmonieren, der RAM dazu passt oder was auch immer ;-)

Werde ihn hauptsächlich zum zocken nutzen. Aktuelle Games wie COD Ghosts, League of Legends und BF4. Aber auch zukünftige Games sollten gut laufen. Ab und zu wird mal ein Video gerendert. Spieleaufnahmen mit Fraps (1080p) sollten auch funktionieren. (ruckelfrei)

Zu sagen wäre noch, dass eine PowerColor HD7970 besitze, sowie den CPU Kühler Thermalright Archon 170cm hoch. Laufwerk ist ebenfalls vorhanden.

Hier gehts zum Warenkorb (Mindfactory)

beim Ram und Mainboard bin ich mir unsicher. Habe mit meinem derzeitigen Asus P7P55D gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Läuft seit 4 Jahren. Deswegen habe ich mir wieder ein Asus ausgesucht.

bin für Verbesserungsvorschläge und Änderungen offen!
Er sollte die nächsten 4+ Jahre durchhalten. (Außer womöglich GrafikkartenWechsel)

Vielen vielen dank,

Tiroo


----------



## Lorachil (27. November 2013)

@[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Tiroo:[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Beim RAM würde ich wegen dem Kühler auf den Gartenzaun verzichten, such dir was mit Low Profile (geringe Bauhöhe) aus. 1600 passt. Mehr bringt nix.[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Board sollte passen, in ich aber weniger bewandert. Ich hab ein MSI. ASrock wird auch gern empfohlen.[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]LG[/font]


----------



## Tiyanah (27. November 2013)

hallo :3 

da ich nur ein paar Spiele spiele, weiß ich nicht wirklich ob der PC für 600€ in ordnung wäre oder ich mehr oder weniger ausgeben sollte...

*- Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner?

ca. 600-650 €


- Brauchst du außer dem Rechner selbst noch irgendwelche "Teile"? (Bezieht sich auf Peripheriegeräte,Monitore und natürlich Windows) 

Windows wäre nicht schlecht ^^ Monitor etc. habe ich bereits (Ein 24 Zoll Ding)


- Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen?

Nee. Kann gerne in Einzelteile ankommen 


- Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen? 

Nein, aufkeinenfall! 


- In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden?

uhmm D: so wie es für wow passt xD ich hab echt keine ahnung. kann das aber später mal editieren wenn ich am rechner bin ^^


- Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden? 

WoW. ohne lags wäre schon echt nice :3 (kann nichtmal ogrimmar betreten abends wenns zu voll ist)
League of Legends, Tera, HdR Online


- In welchen Details möchtest du deine Spiele genießen? 

muss nicht super high end sein aber schon so dass sie flüssig laufen


- Hast du vor zu Übertakten? 
ähm nee.


- Falls der Rechner nicht nur für Spiele gedacht ist - wofür noch? 

Bildbearbeitung, Internet surfing etc. nichts spektakuläres


- Welche anderen relevanten Informationen möchtest du noch mitteilen? 

mhh, viel erfolg xD

 <3*


----------



## painschkes (27. November 2013)

_Huhu,

wie wäre denn zum Beispiel sowas in der Art?

Warenkorb : Beispiel

Gehäuse ist natürlich Geschmackssache - da kannst du dir auch ein anderes ATX-Gehäuse aussuchen (:

/Edit : Windows ganz vergessen..

Das dann zB. von hier - müsstest dann von hier ein ISO laden..dann brennen und dann davon Windows installieren - aktiviert wird es dann mit dem Key von der gekauften CD.
_


----------



## Natural62 (27. November 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _So..kompletter Eingangs-Post überarbeitet.
> 
> @Natural62
> 
> ...



Also ich habe jetzt folgende Konfiguration bestellt:


3R Systems Design Gehäuse R490 Schwarz 
8GB G.Skill PC3-12800U CL11-11-11-28 
AMD Athlon II X2 270 Box, Sockel AM3 
ASRock 980DE3/U3S3, AM3+, ATX 
be quiet! PURE POWER L8 400W 
LG GH24NS bare schwarz 
Plextor PX-128M5P 128GB SSD SATA 6GB's 
PowerColor Radeon HD 7750, 1GB GDDR3 
Rechner - Zusammenbau 
Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s

Passt das?


----------



## painschkes (27. November 2013)

_Jap, ohne Probleme - hätte eine andere SSD genommen..aber sont ist das für einen Office-PC in Ordnung so. (:_


----------



## Natural62 (27. November 2013)

Ok danke für die Einschätzung. Die Samsung Evo war zum Bestellzeitpunkt leider nicht verfügbar. Die Plextor ist in diesem Test http://www.pcgameshardware.de/SSD-Hardware-255552/Tests/SSD-Bestenliste-Testuebersicht-Vergleich-878988/ gut bewertet worden, daher habe ich sie genommen.


----------



## painschkes (27. November 2013)

_Jup, ist auch in Ordnung - hab selber nur mehr Erfahrung mti der Samsung..daher die Aussage.

Viel Spaß dann (:_


----------



## Tiroo (28. November 2013)

Hallo,

@Lorachil habe den RAM nochmal geändert.


Sind die Teile so i.O. und kann bestellt werden?

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/87a368220bb5e8fbd793d62780666012652a66e9b966b7644c0

oder doch lieber ein Z87 Board und i7 4770K - Da womöglich besser für die Zukunft? (mögliches O.C.)

MfG Tiroo


----------



## painschkes (28. November 2013)

_Du willst also einen Let's-Play-PC ohne Grafikkarte für ~800€? (:_


----------



## Tiroo (28. November 2013)

:-D @ painschkes, habe eine HD 7970 und ein Thermalright Archon hier :-)


----------



## painschkes (28. November 2013)

_Okay - also wie gesagt..der PC soll auch zum Let's-Playen (also aufnehmen + rendern) gut sein und ohne Grafikkarte und CPU-Kühler max. 800€ kosten?_


----------



## Tiroo (28. November 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Okay - also wie gesagt..der PC soll auch zum Let's-Playen (also aufnehmen + rendern) gut sein und ohne Grafikkarte und CPU-Kühler max. 800€ kosten?_



ja richtig. an die 800 wäre ideal (ohne graka, cpukühler). aufnehmen auf 1080p sowie rendern sollte ebenfalls laufen. sofern es natürlich im rahmen des geldes hardwaremäßig möglich ist.

tiroo


----------



## Lorachil (28. November 2013)

Zum reinen Spielen sollte ein i5 reichen. OC bringt ein paar Prozent. Was die Zukunft bringt ist ungewiss. 
Eventuell ist ein Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3 eine Alternative, falls die Videobearbeitung überwiegt. 
LG


----------



## painschkes (28. November 2013)

Tiroo schrieb:


> ja richtig. an die 800 wäre ideal (ohne graka, cpukühler). aufnehmen auf 1080p sowie rendern sollte ebenfalls laufen. sofern es natürlich im rahmen des geldes hardwaremäßig möglich ist.
> 
> tiroo



_Alles klar. (:

Wie wäre das dann zB. so? : Warenkorb

Gehäuse ist natürlich Geschmackssache - wäre sogar eine größere SSD oder 2x2TB Fesplatten drin._


----------



## Tiroo (28. November 2013)

ja gefällt mir sehr gut. hab nun lediglich die Festplatte getauscht. "sshd" hat mich angesprochen, ist bei chip.de auf platz 1.

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/3eeead22069cfa19dc490f5bf8ed2b31b1177da83d28e6ca998

ansonsten müssten mir die 120 gb ssd langen. ist die erste ssd, die ins haus kommt. Windows 7 drauf und 1-2 games, das wars.

also kann ich so bedenkenlos bestellen? Und klar, man kann nur Vermutungen aufstellen, aber denkst du die Teile werden es die nächsten Jahre gut durchhalten? 
Und... 720p STREAMING schaffen?


edit: könnte man vielleicht über 16gb anstatt 8gb ram nachdenken?
MfG Tiroo


----------



## painschkes (29. November 2013)

_2x1TB oder 2x2TB macht aber mehr Sinn - Spiel auf der einen Platte und die Aufnahme geht auf die andere - darum gehts..deshalb hab ich mit absicht 2 Stück reingepackt.

Die Barracuda ist für 50€ von den Schreibgeschwindigkeiten her "die" Aufnahmeplatte. (:

Wenn dein Internet passt, kannst du mit dem PC ohne Probleme streamen._


----------



## zergzwerg (29. November 2013)

So nun  hab ich mich entschieden, doch nur mainbord 6 cpu auszutauschen, da meine Radeon 7870 OC noch genug leistung hat 
Nun die Frage welches Mainbord und welche cpu ;
Was ich ausgeben möchte: 300-400 Euro gesammt
Spiele BF3 und 4
Hat jemand gute tipps? 
Am besten ein AMD und ein Intel modell


----------



## Mjölner (29. November 2013)

Huhu,

ich find den Rechner für 800 Euro äußerst interessant und wollt nur noch ein paar kleine Fragen stellen.

Passt die Grafikkarte überhaupt in den Tower? Da dies eine meiner größten Sorgen ist, hab ich versucht die Maße der Karte zu suchen wurde leider nicht fündig. Da einige R9 280X aber über 370 mm sein können bin ich hier etwas besorgt.
Wie "zukunftssicher" ist der verwendete Prozessor? Ich hatte mir alternativ den http://www.mindfacto...BOX_856397.html ausgesucht weiß nun aber nicht, ob das sein muss oder nicht.
Ich hab hier schon neue Festplatte rumliegen und überlege nun ob es gerade für BF4 und GW2 nicht dann günstiger wäre eine SSD einzubauen. Da die Windows Startzeit mir relativ egal ist und auch sonst alles normal schnell genug ist würde ich diese nur für Games nutzen. Ist sowas machbar?

Welches Board könnte man für den Xeon nehmen? Das selbe oder wäre da ein anderes von Vorteil?


Ich glaub das waren erst mal die brennendsten Fragen. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir antworten.

Viele Grüße und ein schönes WE


----------



## Tiroo (29. November 2013)

Hallo,

ich wollt mich nochmal zu Wort melden und mich nochmal bei euch bedanken!

habe nun 2x1TB genommen, aber letztendlich mich für den i7 4771 anstelle des Xeons entschieden. Die paar % Mehrleistung habe ich einfach in Kauf genommen für 50 Euro mehr.

Gruß Tiroo


----------



## Tiyanah (2. Dezember 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Huhu,
> 
> wie wäre denn zum Beispiel sowas in der Art?
> 
> ...



vielen lieben dank <3


----------



## painschkes (2. Dezember 2013)

_Immer wieder gern. (:_


----------



## GRiMtox (2. Dezember 2013)

Moin painschkes!

Man kennt sich - ist lange her, dass ich hier war, aber wir kennen uns. 
Wie dem auch sei, bereits damals fand ich deine Arbeit hier erstklassig und jetzt da eine neue Maschine ansteht dachte ich mir: "Hey, der Typ hat Ahnung, frag ihn mal!"

Budget: Zwischen 1.400 und 1.600 Euro.
Zusätzliche Peripherie: Ja, aber die kaufe ich zusätzlich auf Amazon.
Performance-Wünsche: Ich zocke zwar kein Battlefield 4, aber das muss "rennen" wie nichts. Ultra min. 60 FPS sollten es sein - keine Ahnung ob das mit aktueller Hardware (ohne 2 Titans) möglich ist. Ich denke da kannst du mir bestimmt eine Einschätzung geben. Auf jeden Fall muss das Ding ein Monster sein. 
Wenn ich mir so den 1.250 Euro PC angucke fällt mir auf, dass du nicht gerade viel Geld auf den Prozessor packst. (Ich hatte den i7 4770k im Blick. Ja? Nein?)
SSD 256GB und 2x 1 TB Festplatte sollten ebenfalls rein. Und das extra Tüpfelchen - falls es das Budget dann tatsächlich noch zulässt: 2 zusätzliche Streifchen 16GB RAM (also insg. 32 Gwären schick. 

Was soll damit gemacht werden: Zocken, Streamen, Schneiden, größere Berechnungen.

Zusätzliches: Ich überlege mir einen 16:9 Monitor zu kaufen um den zweiten Monitor endlich los zu werden. Eventuell fallen dir da Kompatibilitäts-Lücken ein, auf die man achten muss. Vielleicht hast du auch einen Ratschlag, welchen Monitor ich da ins Auge fassen sollte.

Ich freue mich auf deine Einschätzung und Empfehlung und sage schonmal ein ganz dickes Danke!

Grüße

EDIT: Ups, fast vergessen: Big Tower, HAF-X wird es wohl werden. Aber da warte ich mal deine Meinung ab.


----------



## painschkes (2. Dezember 2013)

_Huhu,

hiesst du damals ähnlich? Bin mir leider nicht sicher :/

Ich setzte einfach nicht auf einen E3/i7 weil man die zum spielen nicht braucht - ansonsten ist gegen die CPU's nichts einzuwendem. (:

Was genau soll denn gespielt werden? Streamen und rendern -> Let's-Player?

Ist halt die Frage ob eine Stufe mehr CPU oder eine Stufe mehr Grafikkarte - beides aufs "Maximum" wird schwer.

_


----------



## GRiMtox (2. Dezember 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> hiesst du damals ähnlich? Bin mir leider nicht sicher :/



Ne da hatte ich einen anderen Namen. Ist auch schon seehr lange her. Bestimmt 5 Jahre.



painschkes schrieb:


> Ich setzte einfach nicht auf einen E3/i7 weil man die zum spielen nicht braucht - ansonsten ist gegen die CPU's nichts einzuwendem. (:



Naja ich brauche dicke CPU Power für größere Simluationsberechnungen. Und da merkt man den Unterschied zwischen 4,2 GHz und 3,2 GHz schon teilweise deutlich. Je nach Aufwand der Berechnung. Und es gibt durchaus Spiele (PlanetSide 2 vor allem), die von einer starken CPU profitieren, weil extrem viele Daten in schneller Zeit berechnet werden müssen. Die meisten Spiele brauchen natürlich keine dicke CPU, das ist richtig.



painschkes schrieb:


> Was genau soll denn gespielt werden? Streamen und rendern -> Let's-Player?
> Ist halt die Frage ob eine Stufe mehr CPU oder eine Stufe mehr Grafikkarte - beides aufs "Maximum" wird schwer.



Ne ich bin kein Let's Player. ;D Ich bin zum Hobby bei einer Gamingseite aktiv und will da ab und zu streamen. Vielleicht mal so an sich Spielevideos, aber keine Let's Plays. Aber an sich Aufnahmen schon.

EDIT: Ich habe bei meinen Zusammenstellungen bisher eine GTX 770 und den genannten i7 4770k gewählt. Bei der Grafikkarte war ich mir nicht sicher ob 2, 3 oder 4 GB DDR5.


----------



## painschkes (3. Dezember 2013)

_Alles klar, ich hatte direkt mit einer dickeren Grafikkarte geplant - deshalb die Frage.

Wie wäre denn zB. so? : Warenkorb

Natürlich (wie immer) nur ein Beispiel. (:_


----------



## GRiMtox (3. Dezember 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Alles klar, ich hatte direkt mit einer dickeren Grafikkarte geplant - deshalb die Frage.
> 
> Wie wäre denn zB. so? : Warenkorb
> 
> Natürlich (wie immer) nur ein Beispiel. (:_



Danke schonmal für die Ideen! Ich geh mal alles durch:

CPU:

Nichts zu meckern, wäre ebenfalls meine Wahl.
Ich hatte teilweise auch überlegt zu einem FX-9590 zu greifen. Kannst mir sagen ob das Ding was taugt?

CPU Kühler:

Alpenföhn, nichts dran auszusetzen.

Mainboard:

Das Ding sagt mir so gar nichts, aber bei ASRock kann man eigentlich was erwarten.

Arbeitspeicher:

Hier wäre mir GSkill oder Corsair doch lieber auf Grund meiner Erfahrungen mit Noname-RAM.

Tower:

Der ist mir zu klein. 
Wie gesagt habe ich den HAF-X im Auge. Den Platz dafür habe ich, nur weiß ich nicht in wie weit man bei der Luftzirkulation auf etwas achten muss.

Netzteil:

480 Watt? Im ernst? Ich hätte 750 im Sinn. Reichen denn 480 Watt bei der Hardware?

Laufwerk:

Ganz vergessen: Brauche ich nicht wirklich. OS wird vom USB installiert.^^

HDD:

Nichts zu meckern, perfekte Auswahl.

SSD:

Dann doch eher die 250 GB Variante, das sind 50 Euro Unterschied für 16 GB - da komm ich mit klar: Ansonsten top Wahl.

GPU:

Dickes Ding, sieht gut aus!


----------



## painschkes (3. Dezember 2013)

_Dachte ich mir schon fast - dann ändere den RAM zum Corsair Vengeance LP o.ä - dann passt der.

480W reichen vollkommen aus - Computerbase nutzt als Testsystem einen i7 4770K und eine GTX Titan mit einem 400W E9 von BeQuiet.

Dann nimm die 250GB Evo - wollte ich eigentlich auch nehmen, aber du hattest explizit 256GB geschriebe.

Gehäuse ist ja Geschmackssache - Kühler usw. passt ja ohne Probleme. (:

/Edit : Ich würde schon beim i7 4770k bleiben..vor allem wen du übertakten willst..ansonsten natürlich der E3 1230v3 + H87-Board und günstigerem Kühler.
_


----------



## GRiMtox (3. Dezember 2013)

Ok, ich habe jetzt das System: klick

Deine Meinung?


----------



## painschkes (3. Dezember 2013)

_Sorry, war bis eben mit Opa unterwegs.

Der Link funktioniert nicht - musst du veröffentlichen. (:_


----------



## GRiMtox (3. Dezember 2013)

Hier nochmal: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/5932b82205b82b432128942f8e80e5742c0fee428a8f7ae5d22

Ist mit AMD CPU/GPU und bedeutend billiger. Hier und da ein bisschen angepasst, anderes Gehäuse etc.


----------



## squats (3. Dezember 2013)

CPU ist aber langsamer als n 4770K@stock, verbraucht aber über das Doppelte mehr(wenn das reicht?), OC Potenzial geht gegen null, das Ding halbwegs leise zu kühlen davon sprech ich mal garnich


----------



## painschkes (3. Dezember 2013)

_Nee..nicht toll.

- Netzteil viel zu viel
- RAM mit hohen Heatspreadern
- keine gute CPU (also..gut schon..aber squats hat es schon auf den Punkt gebracht)
- Grafikkarte ist Quark..die R9 290 und R9 290X lohnen sich erst mit Customkühler.

Nicht so dolle. (:_


----------



## Doofkatze (4. Dezember 2013)

Und fast schon jährlich grüßt das Murmeltier :>



Mein alter Rechner, überall liegt ne leichte Staubschicht drauf, die auch mit Staubsauger + Pinsel nicht mehr runtergeht, PC ist von 11/2008:

cpu: Intel Core 2 Duo E8600 Box 6144Kb, LGA775, 64bit 
Mainboard: MSI P43 Neo-FR, Intel P43, ATX 
RAM: 2 x 2048MB-KIT G-Skill PC6400/800,CL 5
 Gehäuse: Lian Li Big-Tower PC-A70A, ATX, Alu, silber, ohne Netzteil
 Netzteil: ATX-Netzteil Corsair TX750W 450 Watt 
Grafikkarte: Club3D HD4870 1024MB, ATI Radeon HD4870, PCI-Express 
Festplatte: WD Caviar 640GB, SATA II, WD6400AAKS 
Normales Laufwerk: Samsung SH-D163B SATA Bulk schwarz 
Brenner: Samsung SH-223F bare silber
 Soundkarte: Creative Sound Blaster X-FI Xtreme Gamer 

Preisvolumen für neuen Rechner inkl. aller Maßnahmen beträgt 600 Euro. Reinkommen sollte ne SSD Festplatte für das Betriebssystem, ob ich die alte Festplatte behalte oder nicht ... ich weiß nicht, die ist ja schon älter, besser direkt ne neue Festplatte?

Folgendes Problem: Ich bestelle meine Rechner normalerweise über Hardwareversand samt Rechnerzusammenbau und Software-Installation (also inkl. Betriebssystem), da ich damit trotz all der besuchten schulischen Informatikkurse überhaupt nicht zurecht komme. Da ich ungefähr 2, vielleicht mehr :>, linke Hände besitze, habe ich eine völlig übertriebene Angst, etwas hardwaremäßig falsch zu machen und finde es einfach sicherer, wenn es entweder vom Lieferant verbuxelt wird oder aber ich vielleicht einen EDV-Mann hinzuhole, der von diesen 600 Euro mit abgegolten werden müsste.

Ich spreche das speziell an, da das Gehäuse mich damals allein 200 Euro gekostet hat und ich mir erst letztes Jahr von meinem Weihnachtsgeld u. a. ne Windows 7-64 Bit Version gekauft habe, um den angesprochenen Rechner von Vista 32bit zu erlösen.

Der Arbeitsspeicher läuft mit den 4 Gb und World of Tanks nun absolut an seinen Grenzen, aber auch die Grafikkarte und der Prozessor altern ja zunehmend, der Arbeitsspeicher ist jedoch auch nicht erweiterbar, da das Motherboard ja nur DDR2 zulässt, was eine kleine Erweiterung auf 8 GB bereits zu teuer macht, wenn nächstes oder übernächstes Jahr ja eh etwas passieren müsste.

Also: Könntest du mir bütte und eventuell nen schönen Vorschlag machen, was dir dazu einfällt? Neuer Rechner durch Hardwareversand samt Gehäuse + Zusammenbau mit SSD + wahrscheinlich neuer Datenplatte? Oder doch Einzelteilaustausch zusammen mit EDV-Futzie des Vertrauens (habe übrigens bislang noch keinen, muss da was suchen), damit das gute Lianli-Gehäuse für 200 Ocken nicht nach 5 Jahren auf dem Müll landet?

Hardwareversand ist übrigens mein einziger Hardwarehändler, da die insgesamt recht gute Arbeit über Jahre geleistet haben, auch bei Einzelteilen würde ich da bestellen.


----------



## GRiMtox (4. Dezember 2013)

Achja, die 4870... ich hab die 2GB Version. Eine echt geniale Karte für damalige Verhältnisse. *_* Meine läuft auch nach fast 5 Jahren immer noch. Gut, Battlefield würde sie nicht mehr schaffen, aber die Grafikkarte ist einfach genial.

@painschkes/squats: Danke für die Informationen! Ich habe noch mal gewerkelt und bin wieder auf Intel rauf:

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/6040eb2201dd54894f0a8e9a417af8ac6bc1e282bdc6f44ff32

@painschkes: Guck mal nochmal drüber und schau was man noch verbessern könnte.

PS: Auf wie viel kann man den 4770k übertakten, ohne dass er ins Schwitzen kommt?


----------



## painschkes (4. Dezember 2013)

_Hm ne..passt immernoch nicht so.

- mATX B-Mainboard bei einer K-CPU
- "komische" Festplatte
- RAM mit hohen Heatspreadern
- Gute Grafikkarte aber Quatsch mit 4GB

Hm..

--------------------

@Doofkatze : 

Hm..ist natürlich etwas schwierig.

Mehr Leistung würdest du für dein Geld natürlich bekommen wenn du sowas wie Zusammenbau usw. weglässt - dann könnte man das gesparte Geld in bessere Teile stecken.

Ich persönlich wäre aufjeden Fall für die Variante - allein schon, weil du dann das Gehäuse behalten kannst - wieso weghauen, wenn es damals so teuer war und immernoch in Schuss ist.

Am besten sagst du mir/uns für welche Variante du dich entscheidest - dann kann man auch mit dem zusammenstellen beginnen. (:_


----------



## GRiMtox (4. Dezember 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hm ne..passt immernoch nicht so.
> 
> - mATX B-Mainboard bei einer K-CPU
> - "komische" Festplatte
> ...


_

Ok, dann wechsel die Komponenten nochmal aus mit welchen die deiner Meinung nach besser sind. :> Beim MB hab ich wohl gepennt.^^

PS: Was genau meinst du mit "Heatspreadern"? Kann ich nicht einfach einen Ramkühler draufpappen?_


----------



## Lorachil (4. Dezember 2013)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]"Heatspreader" ist der Gartenzaun am RAM. Der kann unter Umständen mit dem CPU Lüfter kollidieren. Sieht zwar schick aus, bringt aber eher nix.[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]LG[/font]


----------



## GRiMtox (4. Dezember 2013)

Aaah, danke das hilft.


----------



## Doofkatze (4. Dezember 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hm ne..passt immernoch nicht so.
> 
> - mATX B-Mainboard bei einer K-CPU
> - "komische" Festplatte
> ...



Dann öööh *schwankt mit dem Finger hin und her*

Ein neues System für 600 Euro inkl. neuem Gehäuse, Zusammenbau (Hardwareversand 20 €) und 2 Festplatten (SSD + Datenplatte) bitte :>

Wenn ersichtlich, kannst du auch direkt sagen, wenn man z. B. nur für 20 Euro mehr ne ganz andere Prozessor- oder Graka-Generation erreichen würde.

Ich wäre da seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr dankbar^^


----------



## Doofkatze (9. Dezember 2013)

ASRock B85M Pro4, Sockel 1150, mATX 

be quiet! PURE POWER CM BQT L8-CM-430W 

HIS R9 280X IceQ Boost Clock 3GB GDDR5 PCI-E DLDVI-I/HDMI/2xMini DP 

Scythe Katana 3, nur für Intel-CPUs 

8GB-Kit Crucial Ballistix Tactical Series DDR3-1600, CL8 

SanDisk SSD Ultra Plus 128GB Notebook 

LG GH24NS bare schwarz 

Intel Core i5-4570 Box, LGA1150 

WD Blue 1TB 6Gb's 

Rechner - Zusammenbau 

Cooler Master Silencio 352 Matt, ohne Netzteil 

834,13 € 

Was haltet ihr von dem System? Wollte es schon gekauft haben, allerdings hat Hardwareversand in dem Moment angefangen, rumzumucken, Produkte nicht mehr sofort verfügbar, Preisschwankungen über mein Maximallimit hinaus. Dennoch wird mein neues System bald so ähnlich aussehen.


----------



## Veshrae (9. Dezember 2013)

Würd persönlich bei der SSD zu einer Samsung 840 Evo greifen.


----------



## OldboyX (9. Dezember 2013)

Veshrae schrieb:


> Würd persönlich bei der SSD zu einer Samsung 840 Evo greifen.



Die SanDisk sind aber unschlagbar was Preis/Leistung angeht. Hab bei meinem Vater eine verbaut und (bislang) gibts auch keine Probleme. Außerdem habe ich seit bald 6 Jahren einen SanDisk USB Stick der an meinem Schlüsselbund hängt und einiges mitmacht. Trotzdem nie irgendwelche Probleme.


----------



## zoizz (9. Dezember 2013)

Die Samsung SSD 840evo ist absolut zu empfehlen!


----------



## painschkes (9. Dezember 2013)

_Ach sorry Doofkatze, hab das total vergessen >.<

System an Sich ist in Ordnung - aber doch deutlich über deinem Budget?

Das einzige was man änderrn sollte wäre das Mainboard..da bitte nicht auf mATX setzen - sondern auf ein ATX-Board..also das gleiche..nur ohne das M._


----------



## Doofkatze (9. Dezember 2013)

Ich musste etwas umplanen. Aus kleinen Einstiegsüberlegungen hat sich in den letzten 2 Wochen herauskristallisiert, das relativ zügig was passieren muss, da plötzlich mehrere Bluescreens auftauchten, das System eigentlich virenfrei sein sollte, der Arbeitsspeicher einfach nichts mehr packt und weil ich das Geld vielleicht ja doch habe bzw. haben muss, zumal es mit mehr Geldeinsatz auch etwas länger halten dürfte. Und wenn ich dann die Wahl zwischen 3 Jahren und 700 Euro oder 5 Jahre und 850 Euro habe ... Nuja, dürfte sich halt besser rentieren.


----------



## squats (9. Dezember 2013)

du hast doch ein gutes Gehäuse und Netzteil 

hast du denn keinen der sich damit bissl auskennt und dir das einbauen kann ?

oder evtl. n K&M , Atelco in der Nähe


----------



## painschkes (9. Dezember 2013)

_Halte ich immernoch für eine gute Idee - also das mit einem Freund bzw. von einem Freund/Bekannten zusammenbauen zu lassen, spart man halt Geld.

Ansonsten stell ich dir gern nochmal was für max. 850€ bei HWV zusammen - bei den anderen gibt es ja keinen Zusammenbau bzw. nur für mehr Geld (99€ usw.)_


----------



## zoizz (9. Dezember 2013)

Hardwareversand.de bietet zur Zeit einen Zusammenbau für 5 Euro an.


----------



## painschkes (9. Dezember 2013)

_Jup, das weiss ich - und sonst für 20€.

Deshalb ja die Aussage. (:_


----------



## GRiMtox (11. Dezember 2013)

Moin painschkes, da bin ich wieder. 

Ich wollte mich nur mal für deine Hilfe und Empfehlungen bedanken. Das zusammengebaute Gerät steht prachtvoll neben mir und läuft wie eine Nase zur Grippewelle.
Und das mit den Heatspreadern war völlig korrekt: mit denen hätte ich den RAM nie und nimmer einbauen können. Der Brocken 2 ist wirklich das was der Name vermuten lässt.
Insgesamt sieht die Performance prächtig aus, die Temperatur ist perfekt - ca. 27°C im Idle und den einzigen Fehler, den ich beim Zusammenbau gemacht habe, war + und - bei den Front-LEDs zu vertauschen.

Also danke nochmal und weiter so mit der guten Arbeit. Bis in ein paar Jahren vielleicht, ;D


----------



## painschkes (11. Dezember 2013)

_Das freut mich sehr, vor allem das du auch nach den "ganzen Jahren" wieder hierher gekommen bist und ich dir nochmal helfen konnte.

Wie damals auch schon : Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Gerät! (:_


----------



## Doofkatze (13. Dezember 2013)

8GB G.Skill PC3-12800U CL11-11-11-28 <br>

Aerocool Vx-9 Pro Advance Schwarz, ATX, ohne Netzteil <br>

ASRock B85 Pro4, Sockel 1150, ATX <br>

be quiet! PURE POWER CM BQT L8-CM-430W <br>

HIS R9 280X IceQ Boost Clock 3GB GDDR5 PCI-E DLDVI-I/HDMI/2xMini DP<br>

Intel Core i5-4570 Box, LGA1150 <br>

SanDisk SSD 128GB S-ATA 600 <br>

Scythe Katana 3, nur für Intel-CPUs <br>

WD Blue 1TB 6Gb's<br><br>

850,20 €<br><br><br>

bestellt ^.^


----------



## fastfox (23. Dezember 2013)

Aloha!

Ich befasse mich gerade (nach 10 Jahren mal wieder) damit einen neuen Rechner zusammenzustellen. Nur bin ich natürlich so gar nicht mehr im Thema was man heutzutage so verbaut. Deswegen würde ich mich freuen wenn mir hier geholfen werden könnte.

- Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner?
Da ich (vermutlich) keine Hochleistungsmaschine brauche, wäre ich glücklich wenn inklusive Monitor und Windows maximal 500 rauskommen würden. Gerne auch weniger (wenn's Sinn ergibt).

- Brauchst du außer dem Rechner selbst noch irgendwelche "Teile"? (Bezieht sich auf Peripheriegeräte,Monitore und natürlich Windows)
Monitor 22-24"
Windows 7 64bit, reicht hier die Home oder braucht man eine Pro (wie das damals™ bei XP war)?

- Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen?
Nein.

- Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen?
Nein.

- In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden?
Muss auf keinen Fall Maximalauflösung sein, solides Mittel.

- Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden?
ältere Titel, WoW, Hearthstone, vielleicht Diablo 3

- In welchen Details möchtest du deine Spiele genießen?
Auch hier ist solides Mittel total okay.

- Hast du vor zu Übertakten?
Nein.

- Falls der Rechner nicht nur für Spiele gedacht ist - wofür noch? (Videobearbeitung,zum Musik machen/erstellen,usw.)
Google+ Hangouts mit 10 Teilnehmern (das ist nämlich der nervige Teil welcher auf meiner momentanen Kiste nicht mehr sauber läuft), afaik ist hier vor allem die CPU gefragt, 720p kriegt man erst ab vier Kernen

- Welche anderen relevanten Informationen möchtest du noch mitteilen?
Ihr dürft gerne die Auswahlentscheidungen mit technischen Details begründen, bin zwar aktuell eher uninformiert, habe aber "früher" selbst Rechner zusammengestellt.

DANKE schon mal!


----------



## squats (24. Dezember 2013)

das Budget is natürlich sehr knapp, da würde ich mich nach gebrauchten Sachen umgucken


----------



## painschkes (24. Dezember 2013)

_500&#8364; ohne Monitor & Windows wäre okay, aber mit..das ist unmachbar - zumindest wenn du was halbwegs ordentliches haben willst.

/Edit 

Das wäre jetzt ein Beispiel : Warenkorb - Windows dann von hier

Wärst du insgesamt bei ~550&#8364; - das wäre das günstigste was sich mMn. lohnen würde.
_


----------



## squats (24. Dezember 2013)

gebrauchte Sandy oder Ivy(sowas geht ja nicht kaputt) und gebrauchten Monitor könnte man zumindest nehmen, da spart man einiges

neue passende Boards gibt es auch um die 60&#8364;

Grafikkarte evtl. mit Restgarantie und Rechnung


----------



## fastfox (24. Dezember 2013)

Das hatte ich mir schon gedacht nachdem ich mir die Zusammenstellungen angeschaut hatte. Was würdest du denn ändern wenn du ohne Windows (die von dir genannte Option ist ja durchaus eine Alternative) und Monitor planen könntest? Gehäuse und GPU hast du im Gegensatz zur "Basiszusammenstellung" geändert habe ich gesehen, Gehäuse ist vermutlich "lauter" aber was verliere ich mit der anderen GPU?

DANKE für die Mühen!


----------



## fastfox (24. Dezember 2013)

squats schrieb:


> gebrauchte Sandy oder Ivy(sowas geht ja nicht kaputt) und gebrauchten Monitor könnte man zumindest nehmen, da spart man einiges


Auch wenn ich mich jetzt vermutlich als Noob oute: Was bitte ist denn eine Sandy oder Ivy?

Gebraucht wäre zumindest beim Monitor eine Alternative (bei internen Komponenten bin ich da eher vorsichtig, schlechte Erfahrungen und so). Hättet ihr da vielleicht einen Tip wo man einen solchen (online?) finden kann?


----------



## squats (24. Dezember 2013)

Intel Sandy-Bridge und Ivy-Bridge sind Generationen der Intel-Core-i-Serie für den Sockel 1155

Sandy Bridge z.b. i5-2400, 2500(K)

Ivy Bridge : i5-3470, 3570(K)

um die gängisten zu nennen

Anlaufstelle für gebrauchte Sachen halt eBay von dort evtl. zu anderen Stores oder auch amazon

http://ebay.eu/18JqGMO


----------



## Domey038 (25. Dezember 2013)

Hallo, 
erstmal fröhliche Feiertage 

Nun da auch endlich mal etwas Geldsegen auf einen sonst armen Studenten wie mich herabregnet ,
möchte ich mir nun endlich einen neuen Gamer-Pc zulegen.

Antworten auf die Standart Fragen : 
_*- Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner?
*_Mein Budget erstreckt sich bei so 700&#8364;. Maximal 750&#8364;, da ist aber auch die Deadline.

_* - Brauchst du außer dem Rechner selbst noch irgendwelche "Teile"? (Bezieht sich auf Peripheriegeräte,Monitore und natürlich Windows)
*_Nope nur den Rechner  Hab bereits Windows 7 als auch ne alt geliebte Tastatur und eine Razer Maus._

* - Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen?
*_Auch hier ein Nope. Das wird mein erster selber zusammengebauter Rechner werden^^ Aber nartürlich unter der Obhut von meinem Bruder, der
in der Fertigung von Fujitsu arbeitet und täglich Rechner zusammenschraubt 

_* - Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen?
*_Eigentlich war mein Plan nur eine 500Gb Festplatte zu kaufen, da ich meine alte 500Gb übernehmen wollte und somit auf 1TB zu kommen.
Da die Festplatte von dem Standartpaket, welche auf der 1.Seite steht, nur 3&#8364; mehr als die 500gb platte kostet, aber 1TB hat, würde ich nartürlich zu der
1 TB Platte greifen. Zusätzlich wäre es noch toll wenn ich dazu meine alte 500Gb Platte einbauen könnte.
Und das Laufwerk kann auch gestriechen werden, da ich mein altes DVD-Laufwerk übernehmen werde^^
_*
 - In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden?
*_Also auf meinem Monitor spiele ich immer auf 1680x1050*.

*_* - Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden?
*_Da ich wegen meiner alten Mühle immer davon abgehalten wurde die neusten Teile der Battlefield Reihe zu spielen, würde ich gerne mit BF4 wieder einsteigen. 
Außerdem war ich schon immer ein großer Fan der X-Reihe, weshalb ich das neue X-Rebirth gerne im vollen Grafik Umfang genießen würde.
Also perfekt wäre, wenn ich für alle aktuellen aber auch kommenden Spiele gut gerüstet bin._*

 - In welchen Details möchtest du deine Spiele genießen?
*_Im Ideal Fall alle aktuellen Spiele auf Max und die kommenden im nächsten Jahr bzw. übernachsten O auf gut bzw. mittelmäßig_*.

 - Hast du vor zu Übertakten?
*_Definitiv nein! Ist mir zu riskant alles zu verbrütseln _

* - Falls der Rechner nicht nur für Spiele gedacht ist - wofür noch? (Videobearbeitung,zum Musik machen/erstellen,usw.)
*_Eigentlich nur für Spiele ^^ da ich alles für mein Bioinfo Studium auf meinem Lappi mache_*.

 - Welche anderen relevanten Informationen möchtest du noch mitteilen?*_
Also als Standart-Paket habe ich mir mal den 800&#8364; PC von dir angesehen und habe da ein paar Fragen.
Da ist ja nun ein anderes Gehäuse im Warenkorb, welches auch noch ziehmlich teuer ist. Deshalb die Frage, ob es möglich wäre es durch dieses zu ersetzen:
http://www.mindfacto...ber_829220.html
Weil das neue Gehäuse hat ja auch andere Maße, deswegen dass mein Gehäuse vll zu klein für die Teile ist.
Und noch ne Frage: Ob es sich rentieren würde anstatt 8gb, 12 oder 16gb zu nehmen. Da der PC für die nächsten 2-3 Jahre die neuen Spiele ja auch noch schaffen sollte.


So:
Mir gefällt, wie gesagt, das 800&#8364; Paket von dir recht gut. (Aber hab keine Ahnung von Hardware also  )
Bloß ohne das Laufwerk und mit nem günstigeren Gehäuse.
https://www.mindfact...256706fc20aef5e


Würde mich darüber freuen, wenn ihr mir bei der Auswahl der Teile für meinen neuen Rechner behilflich sein könnt, aber auch viele Tipps und Kritiken geben könntet.

Soo: glaub das war alles ^^ Falls mir noch was einfällt werde ich es noch editieren^^

Danke schonmal im vorauß 

MfG Domey038


----------



## painschkes (29. Dezember 2013)

_Huhu,

sorry..bisschen Faul gewesen die letzten Tage.

Wie wäre so in der Art? 

Beispiel : Warenkorb

Bei der Grafikkarte ist "umsonst" BF4 schon mit dabei - da du es ja spielen möchtest, sicherlich keine schlechte Wahl. (:_


----------



## Blut und Donner (29. Dezember 2013)

Durchaus empfehlenswerte Zusammenstellung, paini 

*Hayley Williams*


----------



## Mister-Loki (9. Januar 2014)

Hab kein Jan14 entdecken können, gehts solange hier noch weiter?


----------



## painschkes (9. Januar 2014)

_Jap, ist noch Up2Date - werde am Wochenende mal drüberschauen, ggf. überarbeiten ud den Titel ändern. (Oder ZAM (oder jemand anders  ) ist schneller) :-p_


----------



## Crito (21. Januar 2014)

Hat sich erledigt


----------



## Neo325 (9. Februar 2014)

Moin,

ich besitze momentan den QuadCore AMD Phenom II X4 Black Edition 940 auf meinem Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3 v2.0
Mainboard. Nun möchte ich die CPU aufwerten möglichst ohne ein neues Mainboard kaufen zu müssen. Könnt ihr 
mir vielleicht etwas empfehlen ? Würde mich sehr freuen =) 
Hab ausserdem eine Radeon 7950 aber warum in der Signatur meine alte angezeigt wird weiß ich leider nicht =/
MfG Neo


----------



## Blut und Donner (9. Februar 2014)

Leider nicht sinnvoll. Auf dein Board passen nur AM3 CPUs, also als Maximum der X6 1090T. Der bringt dir aber kaum eine Leistungssteigerung. Du wirst wohl etwa 200-250 Euro in die Handnehmen müssen, für eine wirkliche Verbesserung (i5-4xxx + Board + DDR3 RAM).
Für was brauchst du denn die neue CPU?


----------



## destiny93 (17. Februar 2014)

_*- Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner? *1000 Euro Plus_
_*Brauchst du außer dem Rechner selbst noch irgendwelche "Teile"? (Bezieht sich auf Peripheriegeräte,Monitore und natürlich Windows)
nein
- Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen?
ja
- Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen?
nein
- In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden?
max 1920x1080
- Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden?
BF4, Wow ,hauptsächlich
- In welchen Details möchtest du deine Spiele genießen?
ULTRA PLUS AA, alles was geht
- Hast du vor zu Übertakten?
nein
- Falls der Rechner nicht nur für Spiele gedacht ist - wofür noch? (Videobearbeitung,zum Musik machen/erstellen,usw.)*_
_*hauptsächlich fürs gaming

- Welche anderen relevanten Informationen möchtest du noch mitteilen?*_
_*Ich möchte wirklich ein PC der Flüssig läuft, Sprich 60FPS MINIMUM bei jeden Spiel aktuell und natürlich auf Ultra*
Vielen Dank für deine Mühle , Lieben Gruß René_


----------



## destiny93 (17. Februar 2014)

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/dc37c9220a7ddf8111ade77184eb81abd0649b638eacd364c22
Habe mir das mal zusammen gestellt, was haltet ihr / du davon?
Passen alle Komponenten gut zueinander? 
Werde ich damit alles auf Ultra spielen können?

Lieben Gruß René


----------



## painschkes (17. Februar 2014)

_Huhu,

sorry..war unterwegs.

Joa, würde noch einen besseren Kühler für den E3 nehmen..ansonsten passt das so :-)_


----------



## Wagga (25. Februar 2014)

Ich habe aktuell folgendes System:
Flaschenhälse sind vorallem der RAM 4 GB selbst wenn kaum was offen ist sind 50% belegt schon.
Virenscan,Firefox,Skype und WoW da kann das schnell mal auf 80-90 % hochsteigen.

Aktuelles System:
Asus P5E
AMD 5750 PCI Express Karte
600 bequiet Netzteil
3x HDDs von Samsung 500,1TB und 2 TB.
PCI Steckkarte mit 2xUSB3.0
2x DDR 2-800 Corsair 2 GB maximal 4 GB
Windows 7 32/64 bit.
Onboardsound
PC von Sommer 2008 Sockel 775 Intel Prozessor Q6700 @2,66 GHZ

Bei WoW bei 1920x1080 sind etwa 28-40 FPS unter Mittel in Pandaria möglich.
Bei gut sind es nur noch maximal 30 FPS.

Folgendes System hatte ich mir zusammengestellt:
Budget: 1000-1200/1300 Euro.

Wünschenswert wäre ein Octacore.
Der PC sollte wie der P5E etwa 2-5 Jahre halten eher 3-5.

Asus R7 260x-DC20C-2GD5
FX-8350 8x (vergleichbarer Intel leider nicht gefunden)
Bequiet Dark Power Pro 10 650 W
M500 2,5" SSD 480 GB 
ASUS M5A99FX Am3 + R2.0
HUA723030ALA640 3 TB
DDR3-1866 16 GB DDR3-1866
Gehäuse V3X Advane (Noch nicht sicher) Evtl. tausch!
+ Zalman CNPS12X, CPU-Kühler
 Preis 1231,29 (ohne Kühler)
Brenner: LG BH16NS40 soll weiterverwendet werden. Nicht in Kalkulation enthalten.
Windows 7 HP 64 bit wird dann vom jetzigen auf den neuen Pc neuinstalliert, der neue alte PC erhält dann Linux.

Auf dem PC sollte laufen: WoW in Full HD Mop und WoD bei mindestens 50-60 FPS nicht unter 30 FPS.
GTA V ist auch angedacht sollte mindestens auf hoch dann laufen.
Zukunftsicherheit für etwa 2-3 Jahre wäre wünschenswert.

SSD auf dieser soll Windows 7 drauf evtl. Ubuntu und WoW
Aktuell angedacht 200 GB Windows 7 100 GB WoW und Rest Ubuntu
Bin aber auch am überlegen ob nicht auch 300 GB reichen würde.

Monitor: DVI Synchmaster 2433 und Synchmaster 206 BW DVI sollen weiterverwendet werden.
Tastatur: G15 soll ebenfalls weiterverwendet werden.
Maus Sharkoon 7 Tasten Gaming Maus
Weitere Anforderungen: 
Grafikdesign aber nur äußerst selten und Videoschnitt was aber selbst mit dem jetzigen gehen tut. 
Also neuer PC wird fällig weil vorallem der RAM knapp ist und weil CPU nicht mehr frisch.

Was mir etwas bedenken macht ist das bald DDR4 kommt und AMD hatte ich mit dem Ahtlon64 3500+ schlechte Erfahrung gemacht.
Aber Intel bietet vergleichbare Hardware für 200 Euro Aufpreis an was zu teuer ist. 
Sollte schon wenn möglich ein 8 Kerner sein wegen Zukunft.



Danke für eure Meinung und Verbesserungsvorschläge
Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Wagga


----------



## painschkes (25. Februar 2014)

_Ach..der Wagga lebt auch noch..haha..da gibts direkt nen Flashback..alles klar bei dir? (:

Ich schau morgen früh mal - bin grad zu K.O

Würde aber aufjeden Fall 2-3 Sachen verändern.
_


----------



## Magogan (25. Februar 2014)

Der AMD-Prozessor hat von den wichtigsten Recheneinheiten nur 4, also teilen sich die jeweils zwei "Kerne". Effektiv sind es also eigentlich eher 4 Kerne. Wenn du einen echten 8-Kern-Prozessor möchtest, würde ich dir den Xeon E5-2687W v2 empfehlen, der kostet nur ca. 2000 Euro 

Alternativ kannst du auch für rund 500 Euro einen i7-4930K kaufen, der hat immerhin 6 Kerne. Für deine Anforderungen brauchst du aber nur einen i5, den du schon für unter 250 Euro bekommst  WoW ist nicht gerade anspruchsvoll, ich kann das sogar in Ultra HD (3840x2160px) problemlos spielen mit einer GTX Titan und einem i7-3930K. Für 1080p brauchst du entsprechend weniger Leistung 

8 GB RAM sollten reichen und bei dem Budget würde ich nicht unbedingt eine große und teure SSD kaufen, zumal Ubuntu eigentlich eher weniger Speicherplatz benötigt. 128 GB sollten reichen für Windows, Ubuntu und WoW.


----------



## Wagga (25. Februar 2014)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ach..der Wagga lebt auch noch..haha..da gibts direkt nen Flashback..alles klar bei dir? (:
> 
> Ich schau morgen früh mal - bin grad zu K.O
> 
> ...


Ja mir geht´s gut.
Und dir.
2012/2013 nicht so gut aber jetzt wieder besser.


----------



## Wagga (25. Februar 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Der AMD-Prozessor hat von den wichtigsten Recheneinheiten nur 4, also teilen sich die jeweils zwei "Kerne". Effektiv sind es also eigentlich eher 4 Kerne. Wenn du einen echten 8-Kern-Prozessor möchtest, würde ich dir den Xeon E5-2687W v2 empfehlen, der kostet nur ca. 2000 Euro
> 
> Alternativ kannst du auch für rund 500 Euro einen i7-4930K kaufen, der hat immerhin 6 Kerne. Für deine Anforderungen brauchst du aber nur einen i5, den du schon für unter 250 Euro bekommst  WoW ist nicht gerade anspruchsvoll, ich kann das sogar in Ultra HD (3840x2160px) problemlos spielen mit einer GTX Titan und einem i7-3930K. Für 1080p brauchst du entsprechend weniger Leistung
> 
> 8 GB RAM sollten reichen und bei dem Budget würde ich nicht unbedingt eine große und teure SSD kaufen, zumal Ubuntu eigentlich eher weniger Speicherplatz benötigt. 128 GB sollten reichen für Windows, Ubuntu und WoW.



Warum 16 GB, weil ich aktuell 4 GB habe, wie ich den damals 2008 gekauft hatte und ich eben sicherstellen wollte das diese PC
wie dieser hier auch so 3-5 Jahre hält.
Bei WoW kann ich nicht mehr auf Ultra spielen, kann aber am RAM und Graka liegen.
Würde es den reichen die 5750 zu tauschen, ich bin mir da unsicher und will ungern Experimente machen wenn dann letzlich ein neuer PC doch her muss.
Es sollten schon mehr als 4 kerne sein, und es stimmt ich habe nur Octacores von Intel mit über 300-2000 Euro gefunden.
Ich wollte schon mehr als 4 Kerne weil ich ja schon eine Q6700@2,66 habe mir ist bewusst das es eigentlich 2x2 kerne sind also 2 Duocores wars der E6660? zummengelötet wurden, aber bringt den ein Quad mit 3,40 wirklich die Mehrleistung für die nächsten Jahre ich bin mir da unsicher, ich glaub ich würde dann lieber einen 6 Kerner nutzen. Beim Quad wars 2008 damals auch so das nur 2 Kerne unterstützt werden und jetzt 2013/2014 alle Kerne genutzt werden.
Bei der CPU ist es meist aber so das diese maximal auf 75% kam eher RAM war hier eindeutig ein Flaschenhals, ich finde aber irgendwie 80 Euro für 4 GB sehr teuer.

Was meint ihr irgendwie lohnt es sich kaum den noch groß aufzurüsten oder?

Edit: Ich stieg ja vor 2 Tagen von Windows 7 32 bit auf nun 64 bit um.
Nun sieht es so aus das der RAM bei 81% ist und die CPU so bei 50-66%.
Nach meiner Erfahrung und Kenntnisstand ist eher der RAM der hier der Übeltäter ist.
Ach so ich habe nochmals nachgeguckt, ich spiele aktuell auf gut.
Stelle es aber meist dann auf Mittel wenns anfängt zu ruckeln war vorallem teilweise in der Zeitlosen Insel so.
Manchmal brach die FPS auf 18 FPS ein. Mit 32 bit und 4 GB. Jetzt sind etwa 10% mehr RAM verfügbar.
Selbst auf dem Desktop war der RAM bei etwa 60-70% jetzt knapp unter 50 FPS.
Bei Desktop ist die CPU bei 1-38% in WoW bei 50-75%.
Durch das Upgrade auf 64 bit ist aktuell in Terrokar 50 FPS drin muss mal die Insel probieren, die war meist so bei 28-30 vorher.
Einstellung ist gut Multisample ist 1x.


----------



## Shadlight (25. Februar 2014)

Der i5 4670 ist aber viel schneller als ein ein FX 8350. Hab grad auf die schnelle keinen Vergleich gefunden, aber schon der Vorgänger ein i5 3570 hat viel mehr Rechenleistung.

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/prozessoren/2012/test-amd-fx-8350-vishera/6/

MfG


----------



## painschkes (25. Februar 2014)

_Freut mich - schön zu sehen das die alten Hasen immernoch leben. :-)

Den Post von Magogan nächstes mal einfach überlesen.

So..und nun zu deinem Anliegen - hier mal ein Beispiel : Warenkorb

Was sagst du denn dazu?

Hier hast du mal einen Test der CPU.

Bei deinem Budget ist sogar eine noch bessere Grafikkarte drin..eventuell auch eine größere SSD oder eine weitere normale Festplatte.

Die GTX770 ist schonmal deutlich besser als die R9 260X..welche übrigends bei 1300€ Budget ziemlich fehl am Platz ist. (:_


----------



## Avenom (25. Februar 2014)

Sogar die ganz alten Hasen von 2005 oder so .. leben noch. aka soramac. Ich mach es halt so wie der liebe Gott, lässt sich auch nicht so oft blicken, hat aber trotzdem ein gutes Image.


----------



## Wagga (25. Februar 2014)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Freut mich - schön zu sehen das die alten Hasen immernoch leben. :-)
> 
> Den Post von Magogan nächstes mal einfach überlesen.
> 
> ...



Die 1300 ist absolute Schmerzgrenze sollte nicht überschritten werden 1000-1200 wäre sogar noch besser 
Edit: Der Warenkorb wird nun in die engere Wahl genommen dann wohl bald bestellt so ab März/April vielleicht fallen da ja sogar noch etwas die Preise.
Zum Board gibt´s da nicht vergleichbares von Asus? Mit Asus habe ich nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Der 2. und der aktuelle PC hatten ASUS.

Sind so Erfahrungswerte: Bildschirme,Smartphone,Festplatten von Samsung.
DVD/Blueraybrenner von LG.
Board/Netzteile von ASUS/bequiet.
RAM:Kingston oder Corsair.  Sind aber nur eigene Erfahrungswerte Zusammenstellung ist so sehr gut.


----------



## painschkes (25. Februar 2014)

_Kannst du auch von ASUS nehmen - ich empfehle seit Jahen nur ASRock..daher kenn ich mich bei ASUS grad nicht so aus..aber einfach ein günstiges mit H87-Chipsatz.

Wie gesagt - mein Warenkorb liegt ja "gerade mal" bei etwas über 1000€ - da könntest du also sogar noch eine GTX780 mitnehmen..oder mehr Festplatten..oder eine größere SSD.

Ist ja auch nur (m)ein Beispiel (:_


----------



## Magogan (25. Februar 2014)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Den Post von Magogan nächstes mal einfach überlesen.
> _


Wieso denn? Er wollte einen Prozessor mit 8 Kernen, hab ihm einen genannt  Außerdem habe ich ihm auch einen i5 empfohlen, aber wenn er unbedingt 8 Kerne haben will, muss er eben mehr Geld ausgeben - für Rechenleistung, die er wohl eh nicht braucht (falls du den doch kaufst, würde ich die Rechenleistung zum Enkodieren meiner Videos vielleicht sogar mieten xD)


----------



## Wagga (25. Februar 2014)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Kannst du auch von ASUS nehmen - ich empfehle seit Jahen nur ASRock..daher kenn ich mich bei ASUS grad nicht so aus..aber einfach ein günstiges mit H87-Chipsatz.
> 
> Wie gesagt - mein Warenkorb liegt ja "gerade mal" bei etwas über 1000€ - da könntest du also sogar noch eine GTX780 mitnehmen..oder mehr Festplatten..oder eine größere SSD.
> 
> Ist ja auch nur (m)ein Beispiel (:_


Noch ist ja das Geld noch nicht komplett in den 1200 Euro ist ja Geburtstag schon eingerechnet dauert noch ewas so 4 Wochen.
Wollte halt was zukunftssicheres. 
Also PC sollte so 2-3 Jahre mindestens halten. Um so mehr besser.
War auch überrascht damals das der Q6700 so lang hielt, war auch gut so Geld war keins vorhanden.
Die CPU würde glaub ich heute noch teilweise reichen, ich glaub was dem System fehlt ist Graka und RAM.
Graka könnte man leicht tauschen aber RAM zu teuer.


----------



## painschkes (25. Februar 2014)

_Ja, aber ein kompletter Neukauf ist schon die bessere Variante..

..würde das schon so machen.

Wie gesagt - mit einem E3 und einer GTX770 solltest du in WoW keinerlei Probleme haben.

Veränderungen sind dir ja selbst überlassen._


----------



## Wagga (28. Februar 2014)

Ist die Platte gut, wenn dann würde ich mir die schonmal holen heute noch.
http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00BQ8RM1A/


----------



## Shadlight (28. Februar 2014)

Ne Samsung Evo wäre natürlich schneller, aber auch teurer.

MfG


----------



## Wagga (28. Februar 2014)

Shadlight schrieb:


> Ne Samsung Evo wäre natürlich schneller, aber auch teurer.
> 
> MfG



Shadlight genau das meinte ich ne Samsung ist teurer und schneller.
Nur ich kann da schlecht einschätzen, gerade ob die Mehrkosten wirklich es ausmachen.
Hat jemand den mit denen schon Erfahrungen?
Weil ich hatte von der Firma noch kein einziges Teil
Samsung besteht 1/3 des Systems daraus inklusive Monitore.


----------



## Shadlight (28. Februar 2014)

Hey Wagga, les mal hier: http://forums.hexus.net/storage/304413-250-gb-ssd-samsung-intel-crucial.html
http://ssd.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Samsung-840-Evo-250GB-vs-Crucial-M500-240GB/1594vs1551 lohnt sich also schon


----------



## Wagga (28. Februar 2014)

Shadlight schrieb:


> Hey Wagga, les mal hier: http://forums.hexus....el-crucial.html
> http://ssd.userbench...40GB/1594vs1551 lohnt sich also schon


Danke das sind 300 MB/s unterschied die Samsung soll laut der 2. Seite 300 MB/s schneller sein.
Ok das rechtfertigt den Aufpreis, ok ich warte und schlage doch nicht beim sehr verlockenden Angebot zu weil preislich ist es echt genial.

Lesen sind sie zwar gleich aber beim Schreiben ist die Samsung etwa 100% schneller das macht einen schon stutzig.
Ist halt die Frage wie sehr das ins Gewicht fällt bei einer System/WoW Platte.
Weil beim System jetzt und WoW ändert sich ja selten was.
Schwere Entscheidung irgendwie 

Nach dem englischen Post wirds dann in paar Monaten dann allerdings erst die Samsung 840 250 GB.
Danke bei der Hilfe. Ich hatte noch nie ne SSD wäre die erste ich kenne nur die Geschwindigkeiten von HDDs und Flashspeicher USB Sticks.
Da ich aber USB Sticks noch nie zum Booten Starten nutzte fehlen mir da Erfahrungswerte.
Beim Kopiervorganng weiß ich es nicht weil ich die wegen Datenmenge selten über USB löste USB nutze ich meist nur ein 4 GB Stick am Schlüssel zu kleineren Transfers.


----------



## Wagga (28. Februar 2014)

Falscher Knopf scheiße, statt bearbeiten auf zitieren gekommen und nicht gemerkt


----------



## painschkes (28. Februar 2014)

_Sorry, war bis jetzt unterwegs.

Die Crucial ist in Ordnung..falls du sie noch holen kannst / willst._


----------



## Wagga (1. März 2014)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Sorry, war bis jetzt unterwegs.
> 
> Die Crucial ist in Ordnung..falls du sie noch holen kannst / willst._



Da die Crucial wieder 120 Euro kostet und die Samsung 140 würde ich dann wohl die Samsung
nehmen, ich war wohl etwas voreilig vielleicht ist es schlauer erstmal WoD und GTA abzuwarten.
Weil aktuell bin ich ja mit der Leistung noch zufrieden, WoW geht ja mit Mop noch.

Werde aber mich dann an oben orientieren.
Danke für eure Meinungen.


----------



## amnie (2. März 2014)

so. ich bräuchte auch mal ein wenig beratung 



_*- Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner?
*_ca. 700€ - kann ein wenig drüber gehen, lieber wäre mir aber, wenn nicht ;D
(zusammenbau z_*

 - Brauchst du außer dem Rechner selbst noch irgendwelche "Teile"? (Bezieht sich auf Peripheriegeräte,Monitore und natürlich Windows)
*_Windows_, eventuell Lautsprecher*

 - Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen?
*_ja_*

 - Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen?
*_nee, wird alles 'weitervererbt'_*

 - In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden?
*_derzeit nicht so wichtig _*

 - Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden?
*_hauptsächlich MMOs (SWTOR, The Secret World, FFXIV, Planetside 2) 
in Zukunft Titanfall, Dragon Age Inquisition usw_*

 - In welchen Details möchtest du deine Spiele genießen?
*_schon auf hoch, max muss nicht unbedingt sein_*

 - Hast du vor zu Übertakten?
*_nee
_*
 - Falls der Rechner nicht nur für Spiele gedacht ist - wofür noch? (Videobearbeitung,zum Musik machen/erstellen,usw.)
*_bildbearbeitung,_ eventuell videobearbeitung *

 - Welche anderen relevanten Informationen möchtest du noch mitteilen?*_
es lohnt sich für mich derzeit nicht, meinen rechner weiter aufzurüsten, aber habe vor, das in zukunft mit dem neuen wieder zu machen. allerdings habe ich immer so meine problemchen was die kombination mit mainboard/prozessor/grafikkarte + und passendem netzteil angeht (mir ist schonmal eins um die ohren geflogen und ne stichflamme im rechner lässt mich da jetzt etwas paranoid werden, weshalb ich auch vorerst von dem selbst zusammenbasteln die finger lasse )
also wenn man das im vorfeld schon irgendwie in betracht nehmen könnte wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## squats (2. März 2014)

amnie schrieb:


> - In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden?
> [/b][/i][/i]derzeit nicht so wichtig


_*

für die Beratung schon, zwecks Auswahl der Grafikkarte *_


----------



## painschkes (2. März 2014)

_Huhu,

wie wäre denn so in der Art? 


i5 4670
Scythe Katana 4
ASRock H87 Pro4
8GB Crucial Ballistix DDR3 1600MHz CL9
Coolermaster Elite 371
XFX 450W Core Edition
Samsung SH-244DB
Seagate Barracuda 1TB
MSI R9 270X TwinFrozr
Zusammenbau

das wären dann : 665,12€

Windows 7 gibts für 40€ - jetzt ist die Frage..willst du lieber 8 bzw. 8.1? Dann wären das ~85€._


----------



## amnie (2. März 2014)

mh. des is ne gute frage. bisher hab' ich mit windows 8 noch keine erfahrung gemacht sondern bin halt mit 7 ganz gut gelaufen. wenn ich mir so grob 8.1 mal anschaue scheint ja das handling insgesamt was einfacher geworden zu sein. würdeste denn sagen 8.1 is ansich nen lohnenswerter unterschied zu 7?


----------



## painschkes (2. März 2014)

_Es ist schneller..also..performanter..ich hab zB. seitdem ich Windows 8 habe mehr FPS als auf Windows 7..und es startet deutlich schneller..selbst ohne SSD.

Wollte nur sagen - denn mit Windows 8.1 wärst du dann preislich natürlich ein wenig über deinem Budget._


----------



## Wagga (2. März 2014)

amnie schrieb:


> mh. des is ne gute frage. bisher hab' ich mit windows 8 noch keine erfahrung gemacht sondern bin halt mit 7 ganz gut gelaufen. wenn ich mir so grob 8.1 mal anschaue scheint ja das handling insgesamt was einfacher geworden zu sein. würdeste denn sagen 8.1 is ansich nen lohnenswerter unterschied zu 7?



Wenn du Windows 7 hast legal würde ich auf Windows 9 warten und Windows 8 (.1) überspringen.
So viel ich weiß bietet Windows 8 keine wirkliche neue Version im Punkte Direct X Windows 8 ist zwar schneller vorallem Boot, aber mir gefällt das Touchkonzept und Tabletauslegung gar nicht.

Update wenn du auf Dirct X 11.2 angewiesen bist nimm Windows 8.1 das soll nämlich 11.2 enthalten und wohl exklusiv.
Wenn du sowieso ein neues BS kaufen musst würde ich auch wohl 8.1 nehmen WIndows 7 nur wenn du es schon hast.


----------



## amnie (3. März 2014)

die windows 7 version die ich hab ist nur die reboot vom laptop (auf meinem desktop is derzeit noch ... vista... ja ja. lacht nur)
wie gesagt, wenns nen bisschen über budget liegt is auch nich sooo schlimm, also wenn das mit 8 bzw 8.1 deutliche verbesserung bringt dann update ich lieber


----------



## Wagga (3. März 2014)

amnie schrieb:


> die windows 7 version die ich hab ist nur die reboot vom laptop (auf meinem desktop is derzeit noch ... vista... ja ja. lacht nur)
> wie gesagt, wenns nen bisschen über budget liegt is auch nich sooo schlimm, also wenn das mit 8 bzw 8.1 deutliche verbesserung bringt dann update ich lieber



Windows Vista war nicht so schlecht, aber da damals Vista meinen Brenner nicht erkannte stieg ich damals auf Windows XP rum, und kaufte mir dann Windows 7.
Habe hier auch eine ungenutzte WIndows Vista Lizenz rumliegen, die verstaubt seit dem.


----------



## painschkes (3. März 2014)

_Dann greif zu Windows 8.1 :-)_


----------



## amnie (3. März 2014)

alles klar dann mach ich das. vielen, vielen dank


----------



## painschkes (3. März 2014)

_Immer wieder gerne :-)_


----------



## Wagga (7. März 2014)

amnie schrieb:


> die windows 7 version die ich hab ist nur die reboot vom laptop (auf meinem desktop is derzeit noch ... vista... ja ja. lacht nur)
> wie gesagt, wenns nen bisschen über budget liegt is auch nich sooo schlimm, also wenn das mit 8 bzw 8.1 deutliche verbesserung bringt dann update ich lieber



Du brauchst nur den Key, der sollte aber dann nur auf einem PC laufen, die ISo kannst du dir laden und brennen oder USB Stick.
http://www.chip.de/artikel/Windows-7-Neu-installieren-mit-kostenlosem-ISO-2_46353200.html


----------



## Vampiry (8. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich hänge mich hier mal rein, da ich mein System erneuern möchte.
Zur Zeit hab ich einen E8400 mit 8 GB RAM und einer GTX 275. Dieses System wird "vererbt", kann also außer Monitor, Tastatur, .. nix weiter weiterverwenden.
Neben den üblichen Office-Anwendungen, für die das System ja bequem reicht, sollen aktuelle MMO's wie TESO und auch mal ein aktueller Shooter laufen.
TESO möchte ich schon mit maximaler Grafikeinstellung in 1920 * 1080 spielen.

Was meint Ihr, passt das unten stehende System oder was würdet Ihr ändern?

Konfiguration von xmx.de
 PC Gehäuse: BitFenix Shinobi Midi Tower USB 3.0 (ATX) ohne Seitenfenster (schwarz)

 PC Arbeitsspeicher High End: 8192MB DDR3 Corsair XMS 3 Single Channel 1600MHz (1x 8G

 PC Prozessor 1150: Intel Core i5-4670K 4x 3.40 GHz

 PC Kühler: Cooler Master Seidon 120V Wasserkühlung

 PC Grafikkarte PCI-E: 2048 MB NVIDIA Geforce GTX 770, Gainward Phantom, 2x DVI, HDMI, Display Port

 PC Mainboard 1150: MSI Z87-G43 (Chipsatz: Z87/ATX)

 PC 1. Festplatte: 2000GB SATA III Western Digital Red WD20EFRX

 PC 2. Festplatte: 120GB SATA III Samsung 840 EVO SSD

 PC 1. Laufwerk: Blu-Ray Brenner + DVD Brenner Combo Laufwerk

 PC Netzteil: 730 Watt Thermaltake Smart Series SP-730P 80+

 PC Soundkarte: Onboard Sound

 ZUB Windows Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit SP1 OEM inkl. Inst. (max. 16GB RAM)


Preis: 1318,96 &#8364; + Versand

Was sagt Ihr zu der Zusammenstellung und den Preis? 

Lieber 110 &#8364; mehr für einen i7 4770K ausgeben? Das wäre dann mit 1.450 &#8364; meine Schmerzgrenze.

Ah, noch was, die Kiste muss nicht Flüsterleise sein, aber einen 1.600 Watt Fön möchte ich auch nicht.

Vielen Dank schon mal 

Vampi


----------



## painschkes (8. März 2014)

_Überteuert.

Von xmx.de bitte die Finger lassen - ist der selbe Müll wie one.de usw.

Du möchtest also für einen zusammengebauten PC inkl. Windows maximal 1450€ ausgeben?_


----------



## Vampiry (8. März 2014)

Ok. Danke für den Hinweis. Ich lass die Finger weg.

Jup, 1.500 € incl. Win 7 wäre mein Budget. 

Mir ging es auch um die Zusammenstellung. Würde meine Dealer hier vor Ort dann auch noch mal nach Preisen fragen.
Bin aber erst mal allem gegenüber offen.

Gruß

Vampi


----------



## painschkes (8. März 2014)

_Wie wäre denn zB. so in der Art? 

Beispiel : Warenkorb

Gehäuse ist natürlich Geschmackssache.

Größere SSD, bessere Grafikkarte, "besseres" Gehäuse, usw._


----------



## Vampiry (8. März 2014)

Na das sieht doch schon mal sehr gut aus.
Selbst mit einem BlueRay Brenner, Win7 ist noch Luft zum Budget. 
Vielleicht ein etwas "dickeres" Netzteil.

Vielen Dank für die Zusammenstellung.


----------



## TheVoice (12. März 2014)

Hallo, 

ich bin gerade dabei, mir Gedanken zu einem neuen PC zu machen. 

Antworten auf die Standart Fragen : 
_*- Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner?
*_ca. 900, gerne weniger

_* - Brauchst du außer dem Rechner selbst noch irgendwelche "Teile"? (Bezieht sich auf Peripheriegeräte,Monitore und natürlich Windows)
*__ggf noch Win 8, aber ist 2.rangig, da ich noch ne win 7 Lizenz rumfliegen hab__

* - Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen?
*_nein, ich werde mich selbst dran setzen

_* - Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen?
*_nein
_*
 - In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden?
*_*1920 x 1080

*_* - Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden?
*_*Hauptsächlich WoW, zukünftiger MMORPG-Nachfolger von Blizzard ;-)
des Weiteren noch Diablo 3, Starcraft und ab und zu etwas Blood Bowl xD
*_* 
 - In welchen Details möchtest du deine Spiele genießen?
*_*so hoch wie möglich*_*

 - Hast du vor zu Übertakten?
*__Nein, keine Erfahrungen damit und daher auch kein Interesse__

* - Falls der Rechner nicht nur für Spiele gedacht ist - wofür noch? (Videobearbeitung,zum Musik machen/erstellen,usw.)
*_Eigentlich nur für Spiele _*

 - Welche anderen relevanten Informationen möchtest du noch mitteilen?*_

Ich habe mir bereits mal Gedanken dazu gemacht und bereits ein wenig zusammengestellt. 
Mir ist das Farbschema schwarz / grün wichtig, das Gehäuse möchte ich noch modifizieren.

Zusätzlich möchte ich 2,3 Monate nach kauf noch eine 2. Gforce nachlegen und im SLI Betrieb laufen lassen. 

Hier meine Zusammenstellung: 

 Menge Artikelnr. Bezeichnung Einzelpreis Gesamtpreis 1 CPAF-019 Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition CPU-Kühler - 120mm 57,90 EUR 57,90 EUR 1 MEAX-101 Avexir Core Series, grüne LED, DDR3-1600, CL9 - 8 GB Kit 69,90 EUR 69,90 EUR 1 GESI-165 Aerocool V3X Advance Evil Green Edition Midi-Tower - schwarz/grün 29,90 EUR 29,90 EUR 1 SSSS-037 Samsung 840 EVO Series 2,5 Zoll SSD, SATA 6G - 120 GB 79,90 EUR 79,90 EUR 1 GCGW-091 Gainward GeForce GTX 760 Phantom, 4096 MB DDR5, PCIe 3.0, DP 259,90 EUR 259,90 EUR 1 MBGB-114 Gigabyte G1.Sniper Z87, Intel Z87 Mainbord - Sockel 1150 139,90 EUR 139,90 EUR 1 NECS-069 Corsair CS-M Series CS650M Modular Netzteil, schwarz - 650 Watt 79,90 EUR 79,90 EUR 1 HPIT-118 Intel Core i5-4570 3,2 GHz (Haswell) Sockel 1150 - tray 159,90 EUR 159,90 EUR 877,20 EUR hier nochmal als Link: http://www.caseking.de/cart_load/e40b7794993f3e93eddd1f0f13e1c7c6 

Passt das so? Wie schauts mit netzteil aus im Hinblick auf eine 2. Graka? (modulares netzteil ist mir auch wichtig) Verbesserungsvorschläge? 
Gerne auch noch ne günstigere Alternative zum CPU Kühler, falls wer was kennt, was zum Schema passt.

2. Platte für Daten ist momentan nicht nötig, wird bei Bedarf gekauft. alles wichtige an daten liegt im Netzwerkspeicher xD

Ich bin nicht auf Caseking als anbieter fixiert, würde vor dem abschließenden Kauf eh nochmal nach den günstigsten preisen der Komponenten schauen, aber mir gehts gerade erstmal um die Konfiguration. 

Achso, falls wer noch ein gehäuse-Tipp hat, dass das "NVidia-grün" aufgreift UND schon ein Fenster hat, her damit ,-)


Ich danke schon jetzt für euer Feedback!


----------



## HBKtheIcon (20. März 2014)

.edit
kann gelöscht werden


----------



## Mictp (20. März 2014)

Servus und Abend zusammen,

hab auch mal was zusammen gestellt.

Ich werde zu 75% mit der Kiste Spielen , rest wird Video Bearbeitung sein inkl 5Bilder Je sec also standart zu rendern und zu bearbeiten aber
nicht mehr als maximal 25min videos.

Aber Hauptsächlich Gaming dann Video-Bearbeitung und a bissle Office.

Ich habe bewusst 2 SSD gewählt eine für Windows die andere für die Video Anwendungen und Studio , die TB platte wird für Spiele sein.

Was haltet ihr davon irgendwelche Tipps?


https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/1bed8c220ae234b19ed38f807f3e7970aa2cc60ae3971bb33c5


----------



## Isanir86 (6. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen 

ich möchte mir jetzt auch endlich mal einen neuen PC zulegen. Mein alter Rechner hat seine Arbeit geleistet. Ich möchte so 700 bis 800 Euro ausgeben. Da ich zurzeit Semester-Ferien habe, hatte ich Zeit durchs Netz zu stöbern.

Ich habe folgenden PC gefunden, was halter ihr davon? http://www.one.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=10182
Der PC sollte eigentlich zu 90% fürs Gamen sein (brauche es nur bedingt für die Uni, also das standart Office Zeug).

Das einzige was ich verlange, ist dass es er gebaut zu mir ankommt, da ich nicht viel von der Materie verstehe. 

Für eure Mühe Bedanke ich mich jetzt schon


----------



## Magogan (7. April 2014)

@Mictp: Ein 500-Watt-Netzteil sollte auch reichen. Falls du irgendwann 2 Grafikkarten einbauen willst, nimm 750 Watt. Du musst auch nicht unbedingt so ein teures Mainboard nehmen, ein billigeres tut es auch, es sei denn, du brauchst spezielle Anschlüsse oder so.

@Isanir86: Der PC ist überteuert. Für den Preis solltest du bessere Hardware bekommen. Vor allem mit der GTX 750 Ti wirst du beim Spielen eher nicht glücklich...


----------



## painschkes (7. April 2014)

_Hi Isanir86,

auf one.de würde ich an deiner Stelle verzichten - absoluter Saftladen - zumindest was PC's angeht..bei Laptops kann man sich drüber streiten.

Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut ankommen oder kannst du das selbst? :-)_


----------



## Isanir86 (7. April 2014)

Hey painschkes,

Schon mal vielen Dank für deine Antwort 

Also mir wäre es lieber wenn er schon zusammengebaut zu mir ankommt. Bin nicht so der Profi beim PC zusammen schrauben


----------



## Ganzn (9. April 2014)

Hi Isanir,

ich bin auf der Suche nach exact dem selben wie du, hast du schon etwas gefunden?


----------



## Isanir86 (10. April 2014)

@Ganzn

Hey  Also ich habe mal bei Alternate und Hardwareversand geschaut, aber nichts wirklich gefunden :/
Ich werde noch ein weilchen im Interent schauen und falls es nichts wird, gehe ich direkt zu Alternate und schaue ob dir mal was empfehlen können. Wohne gleich in der Nähe


----------



## heinzelmännchen (17. April 2014)

Hallo Leute,

da Ihr vor 5 Jahren meinen Rechner bereits top zusammen gebastelt habt, bin ich nun im Auftrag eines Kumpels hier, dessen Rechner "etwas" in die Jahre gekommen ist und deswegen *komplett vom Tower an alles neu* (bis auf Peripherie) kaufen möchte.

_*Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner? *
_So ab 700 Euro, falls es signifikante Verbesserungen gibt, die den Rechner langlebiger (ja ich weiß, darüber kann man sich streiten^^) machen, dann bis 1000 Euro

_*Brauchst du außer dem Rechner selbst noch irgendwelche "Teile"? (Bezieht sich auf Peripheriegeräte,Monitore und natürlich Windows)
*_Windows 7 wird benötigt (der Rechner hat noch XP drauf)
_*
 Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen?
*_ja_*

Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen?
*_nein*
*_*
In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden?
*_Mein Kumpel zockt auf nem 37" Fernseher, also in einer dafür passenden Auflösung_*

 Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden?
*_Momentan hauptsächlich Diablo 3, ansonsten allgemein Online-Spiele, MMOs in die Richtung_*


*_*In welchen Details möchtest du deine Spiele genießen?
*Es müssen nicht die super-duper-Effekte auf Ultra high laufen, aber schon so, dass es auf dem Fernseher gut aussieht _*

Hast du vor zu Übertakten?
*_nein_*

Falls der Rechner nicht nur für Spiele gedacht ist - wofür noch? (Videobearbeitung,zum Musik machen/erstellen,usw.)*_
Nichts dramatisches oder spezielles. (Office, Internet, Filme schauen)_*

Welche anderen relevanten Informationen möchtest du noch mitteilen?
*_Mein Kumpel möchte einen Rechner, mit dem er aktuelle Spiele ohne lags spielen kann (momentan hat er zB Standbilder in Dia3...), der aber auch so ausgelegt ist, dass in den nächsten Jahren keine großen Upgrades nötig sind._*
*_Er hat auch gesagt, dass er einen geräumigen Tower bevorzugt, als einen kleinen_*.

*_Ich würde mich freuen wenn Ihr mit den Angaben was zusammen stellen könntet, vom Shop her wird hardwareversand.de bevorzugt._*
*_Cool wäre es, wenn ihr die Zusammenstellung so um die 800 Euro auslegt (inkl. Windows) und dann evtl. Alternativen zu CPU, GraKa nennt, die mehr Leistung haben und einschätzt, inwiefern sich die Mehrkosten lohnen._*

*_Ich weiß auch nicht, wie das bei den neueren Mainboards ist, nen PS2-Tastaturanschluss wirds nicht mehr geben, oder?  Aber ne neue USB-Tastatur sollte bei dem Budget auch drin sein_*. *_Da braucht Ihr aber nichts extra raussuchen._*


*_So, das solls erstmal gewesen sein. Falls wichtige Infos fehlen oder etwas zu undeutlich ist, dann fragt Ihr ja sowieso nach  Ansonsten: Vielen Vielen Dank, dass Ihr diesen Thread führt und uns Hardware-nabs unterstützt *
*


----------



## painschkes (18. April 2014)

_Hoffe es eilt nicht zu sehr - ich überarbeite gearade die Zusammenstellungen und würde mich dann danach an dein bzw. sein Anliegen machen.

Und sorry an die anderen - hatte die letzte Zeit nicht soviel Motivation bzw. nicht so viel Zeit hier reinzuschauen..

..werde auch bei euch drüberschauen.

:-)_


----------



## heinzelmännchen (19. April 2014)

Lass Dich nicht stressen! Das eilt auf keinen Fall


----------



## painschkes (20. April 2014)

_So, dann mal zu dir bzw. deinem Freund heinzelmännchen :-)

Wie wäre es denn zB. so? : 

i5 4570
Alpenföhn Sella
ASRock H87 Pro4
8GB Crucial BallistiX DDR3 1600MHz CL9
Zalman Z1
BeQuiet PurePower L8 500W
Samsung SH-224DB
Seagate Barracuda 1TB
MSI R9 280X TwinFrozr
Zusammenbau
Windows 7 HP 64bit (auch wenn ich 8.1 bevorzugen würde)

das wären dann : 804,47€

Einen PS/2-Anschluss für die Tastatur wäre da - allerding sollte die Maus dann USB sein.

Wenn das zu teuer ist, hier und da kann man noch was drücken._


----------



## painschkes (20. April 2014)

_*Zum Thread : *_​_
So, hab die Zusammenstellungen mal aktualisiert.

Diesmal mit Geizhals-Warenkörben - dient einfach zum besseren Preisvergleich für euch.

Zusammenbauen tun Shops wie Mindfactory und Hardwareversand.

Bei Mindfactory kostet das ganze 99€ und ist (sobald ihr die Teile für einen PC im Warenkorb hab) an der rechten Seite IN der Warenkorb-Übersicht zu finden) - siehe hier

Bei Hardwareversand kostet das ganze 20€ - allerdings verbaut Hardwareversand nur eine kleine Anzahl an CPU-Kühlern - daher (gerade bei einem PC der übertaktet werden soll) eher selbst zusammenbauen oder den Anspruch von bzw. bei Mindfactory für 99€ in Anspruch nehmen. Bei Hardwareversand findet ihr die Zusammenbau-Funktion hier - einfach mit in den Warenkorb packen.

Bei Fragen bzw. konstruktiver Kritik in Bezug auf die Zusammenstellungen bitte per PN melden._


----------



## heinzelmännchen (20. April 2014)

Danke Dir, dann schick ich meinem Kumpel mal den Link zu. Windows 8.1, achja das gibts ja auch schon xD


----------



## myadictivo (14. Mai 2014)

moin,

ich habe mal eine etwas spezifischere frage 
und zwar läuft bei mir ein i5-3570 auf einem asrock h77 pro4/mvp mit 8GB ram (2x4G und einer radeon r9 290, mit SSD (falls es von belang ist)
die performance an sich ist top. allerdings streame ich derweil ab und an etwas und da kann es gelinde gesagt ab und an zu einbrüchen kommen.
würde es sich diesbezüglich positiv auf die performance ausleben, wenn ich auf einen i7 wechseln würde..? gibts da erfahrungswerte ?
obs mir der spass dann wert ist steht erstmal auf einem anderen blatt..


----------



## painschkes (22. Mai 2014)

_So - mal wieder überarbeitet.

Haswell-Refresh-CPU's eingefügt, 500€-PC übearbeitet und neue H97/Z97-Boards reingepackt._


----------



## Slayed (7. Juni 2014)

Halli Hallo, 
Ich wollte mal fragen was ihr von diesen Pcs haltet und zu welchem ihr mir eher raten würdet, habe von sachen Pc's und Preis/Leistung leider 0 Ahnung 

Pc 1  Kiebel "Earthquake" bedeutet dass "ohne Kommunikation" bei WiFi dass es kein W-Lan empfängt, oder allgemein keine Netzwerkkatze? 

Pc 2  Amazon pc 

Budget liegt bei 500-700&#8364;, selbst nen Pc zusammenstellen würde bei mir schief gehen, bei Computern hab ich 2 linke Hände.

Einsatzgebiete wären eher neuere Spiele wie Battlefield 4 und MMORPG's.
Ich danke euch schonmal im vorraus.
Mfg


----------



## Magogan (7. Juni 2014)

Sind beide schlecht. Guck mal auf der ersten Seite des Threads, da ist sogar ein Link zum Warenkorb. Oder frag hier nach einer Zusammenstellung, falls du spezielle Wünsche hast. Zusammenbauen kann Mindfactory, ein örtlicher PC-Laden oder bestimmt auch ein Kumpel


----------



## Slayed (7. Juni 2014)

Auf der ersten Seite habe ich geschaut, keine sorge, das zusammenbauen fällt aber flach da wir keinen Pc Laden in der nähe haben, und Kumpels alle eher Motor versiert sind 

Ich schau mich mal bei Mindfactory um.


----------



## painschkes (7. Juni 2014)

_Huhu,

magst du vllt mal die Schablone aus dem Startpost ausfüllen?

Dann kann ich dir gern was (auf deine Wünsche zugeschnitten) zusammenstellen.

Mfg (:_


----------



## Slayed (8. Juni 2014)

Oh, ich hab die Schablone bzw. den Spoiler Button komplett übersehen 

_
* - Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner?

*500-700&#8364;* - Brauchst du außer dem Rechner selbst noch irgendwelche "Teile"? (Bezieht sich auf Peripheriegeräte,Monitore und natürlich Windows)
*
Nur Windows (am liebsten Windows7)*

 - Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen?

*Jip

* - Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen?

*Ne, lieber nicht 

* - In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden?

*1900x1200(?)

* - Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden?

*Zum großteil MMORPG's wie Wildstar, The Elder Scrolls Online und WoW. Spiele aber auch öfters ein paar Runden Battlefield 4.

* - In welchen Details möchtest du deine Spiele genießen?

*Falls es bei diesem Budget möglich ist, auf den höchsten 

* - Hast du vor zu Übertakten?

*Nein, da ich mich nicht damit auskenne.

* - Falls der Rechner nicht nur für Spiele gedacht ist - wofür noch? (Videobearbeitung,zum Musik machen/erstellen,usw.)

*Benutze ihn nur zum Spielen.

* - Welche anderen relevanten Informationen möchtest du noch mitteilen?*_

Kenne mich wirklich 0 mit Hardware, Preis und deren Leistung aus.
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Danke schonmal painschkes 

Mfg


----------



## painschkes (8. Juni 2014)

_Ist ja kein Problem. (:

Gut, bei max. 700€ Budget (die würde ich schon ausnutzen) wäre das zB. so machbar : 

i5 4590
Alpenföhn Sella
ASRock H97 Pro4
8GB Crucial Ballistix DDR3 1600MHz CL9
Zalman Z3
BeQuiet System Power 7 450W
Samsung SH-224DB
Seagate Barracuda 1TB
MSI R9 280 TwinFrozr
Zusammenbau

das wären dann, wenn du die Teile so wie diesem Video von Geizhals aus in Warenkorb bei Hardwareversand packst : *686,86€

*Windows kaufst du dann am besten hier - allerdings kannst du das von der CD nicht installieren - du lädst dir also ein Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit-ISO runter, brennst das auf CD/DVD und installierst das dann - sobald du dann nach dem/einen CD-Key gefragt wirst, gibtst du den von der gekauften Version ein - somit hast du ein vollwertiges Windows 7 für 30€. (:

Liegst also im Gesamtpreis ~15€ drüber - hoffe das geht noch in Ordnung.

Wenn dir das alles zu umständich ist, dann nehm ich auch gern ein richtiges Windows mit in den Warenkorb - allerdings müsste ich dann an dem einen oder anderen wichtigen Teil sparen und das kostet Leistung - das musst du entscheiden.

Mfg (:_


----------



## Slayed (8. Juni 2014)

Woa danke ._. 

Dann werd ich dass wohl so machen 

Der "Trick" mit Geizhals ist ja krass, fast 50&#8364; gespart.

Ach kurze frage noch einmal, bin ich dann richtig in der Annahme dass ich:
3,3Ghz Quad Core
8Gb RAM 
1Tb Festplattenspeicher
3Gb Grafikkarte

hätte?

Wie bekomme ich denn (sind viele Berufliche Daten auf meinem derzeitigen Pc) am schnellsten die Daten von diesem Pc auf den neuen? 
Externe Festplatte?
Mfg und danke nochmals!

Tante Edith kam des öfteren vorbei...


----------



## painschkes (8. Juni 2014)

_Immer wieder gern. (:

_


----------



## Dagonzo (8. Juni 2014)

Slayed schrieb:


> Wie bekomme ich denn (sind viele Berufliche Daten auf meinem derzeitigen Pc) am schnellsten die Daten von diesem Pc auf den neuen?


Die kostengünstigste Variante wäre wohl ein USB-Stick.


----------



## Greendesert (12. Juni 2014)

Hallo, da ich vorhab mir in nächster Zeit ein neues System zuzulegen dachte ich mir versuch ichs doch mal hier 

_*- Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner?
*_Das bewegt sich so im Rahmen von 1.000&#8364; - 1.400&#8364;_*

 - Brauchst du außer dem Rechner selbst noch irgendwelche "Teile"? (Bezieht sich auf Peripheriegeräte,Monitore und natürlich Windows)
*_Nur Windows bräuchte ich noch.*
*_* 
 - Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen?
*_Ja_*

 - Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen?
*_Nein_*

 - In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden?
*_Sollte schon so hoch wie möglich sein, habe derzeit einen 24" Monitor
_* 
 - Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden?
*_Alle aktuellen Spiele wie Battlefield 4 und Watch Dogs etc. und kommenden Spiele*
*_* 
 - In welchen Details möchtest du deine Spiele genießen?
*_Höchst möglich, Hoch/Ultra_*

 - Hast du vor zu Übertakten?
*_Nein_*

 - Falls der Rechner nicht nur für Spiele gedacht ist - wofür noch? (Videobearbeitung,zum Musik machen/erstellen,usw.)
*_Mehr nicht_*

 - Welche anderen relevanten Informationen möchtest du noch mitteilen?*_
Nen schicker Tower sollte drin sein  Ansonsten würde mir soweit nichts weiter einfallen (vorerst)

PS: Hatte schonmal den hier in aussicht, allerdings mit einer NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 statt der Radeon R9 290

Grüße Green


----------



## painschkes (12. Juni 2014)

_Huhu,

bei PC's bitte die Finger von one.de lassen - da würde ich maximal Laptops kaufen.

Aber das nur nebenbei.

"Schicker Tower" bedeutet was? Das ist halt immer sehr subjektiv - für mich wäre das zB. ein schlichtes Case ohne viel LED's und sontigen "Bling-Bling-Kram".

Bei deinem Budget ist ja wirklich ne "Superkiste" machbar.

Hier mal ein Beispiel : Warenkorb

Kleiner Überblick : 

- Haswell Refresh E3
- H97 Board
- neue Crucial MX100 SSD
- etc

Das ganze geht natürlich günstiger und auch Zusammengebaut von Hardwareversand (30€ anstatt 99€) allerdings verbauen die nicht jeden Kühler - es ginge auch ein günstigerer..

..aber ich würde gerade bei so einem Budget und einem kompletten Neukauf schon auf etwas gehobenere Teile setzen.

Und ja..es muss zum spielen auch kein E3 und auch keine 256GB SSD sein..aber was man hat, dass hat man.

Wie gesagt - geht auch günstiger - ich hab das jetzt aber erstmal als erstes Beispiel so gemacht.

Mfg (:_


----------



## Greendesert (12. Juni 2014)

Danke für die Antwort 

Warum denn keine PC's von one.de? Hatte bisher nichts negatives gehört.

Und zum "schicken Tower", da verstehe ich halt nicht das schlichteste, kann ruhig eine Seite offen haben mit Plexiglas oder so 

Zu deiner Zusammenstellung, sieht echt gut aus, würde nur den Tower wechseln warscheinlich^^

Und gibt es grosse unterschiede zwischen der Radeon R9 290 und der GeForce GTX780?

Gruß Green


----------



## painschkes (12. Juni 2014)

_Hey,

naja - google am besten mal nach lahoo.de,xmx.de,usw - am besten im Zusammenhang mit "negativ" oder ähnliches..will hier jetzt auch keine Rufschädigung betreiben..aber naja..lieber selbst was zusammenstellen. (:

Gut - das R4 gibts auch mit Seitenfenster - ansonsten halt einfach das nehmen was dir gefällt - ist halt Geschmackssache.

Die von mir ausgesuchte Version der R9 290 ist in etwa so schnell wie eine R9 290X / GTX 780 Ti - das kannst du hier ganz gut sehen.

Mfg (:_


----------



## Greendesert (13. Juni 2014)

Alles klar danke dir 

Ja hab dann doch nen paar negative Kommentare zu one.de bzw lahoo.de gefunden.

Und die Radeon und die GeForce nehmen sich echt nur minimal was^^

Danke dir für die schöne Zusammenstellung, werde dann mal Berichten wenn ich den Rechner hab 

Gruß Green


----------



## painschkes (13. Juni 2014)

_Alles klar - freue mich auf eine Rückmeldung. (:_


----------



## Akatosh (13. Juni 2014)

Da mein Rechner mittlerweile 5 bald 5,5 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat und langsam anfängt rumzuzicken habe ich mir gedacht das ein neuer Rechner mal von Nöten ist.
Ich selbst habe leider absolut keine Ahnung von Hardware, welche gerade für welchen Preis was taugt und da hier ein netter Hilfe Thread ist wollte ich mir helfen lassen von Leuten die Ahnung haben.

- Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner?

bis 650/700 € 

- Brauchst du außer dem Rechner selbst noch irgendwelche "Teile"? (Bezieht sich auf Peripheriegeräte,Monitore und natürlich Windows)
alles vorhanden keine Neuanschaffungen notwendig.

- Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen?
jo

- Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen?
nein, alter Rechner ist 5 Jahre alt.

- In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden?
1900x1200 soweit möglich.

- Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden?
Querbeet vorallem Mmos + Egoshooter


- In welchen Details möchtest du deine Spiele genießen?
Wenn es das Budget erlaubt auf Max, ansonsten auf Hoch.

- Hast du vor zu Übertakten?
Da keine Ahnung vom Übertakten: Nein

- Falls der Rechner nicht nur für Spiele gedacht ist - wofür noch? (Videobearbeitung,zum Musik machen/erstellen,usw.)
Office Anwendungen (Word etc.), ab und an ein Film anschauen

- Welche anderen relevanten Informationen möchtest du noch mitteilen?
Bevorzuge Geforce GraKa da ich nur Probleme mit Radeon hatte. Ansonsten wenig Ahnung von Hardware.

Letzter Rechner war von Mifcom.de falls das relevant sein sollte.

Schonmal danke im voraus für die Mühe.


----------



## painschkes (13. Juni 2014)

_Huhu,

damit lässt sich doch arbeiten.

(M)ein Beispiel wäre jetzt folgendes : 

i5 4590
Alpenföhn Sella
ASRock H97 Pro4
8GB Crucial Ballistix DDR3 1600MHz CL9
Zalman Z3
BeQuiet System Power L7 450W
Samsung SH-224DB
Seagate Barracdua 1TB
MSI R9 280X TwinFrozr
Zusammenbau

das wären dann (wenn du die Teile von Geizhals aus in den Warenkorb packst - wie hier zu sehen) : 703,40€

Du findest dann hier noch einen 10€ Gutschein und liegst somit unter den maximalen 700€.

Alternativ kannst du anstatt der R9 280X auch eine GTX770 nutzen - ich persönlich würde die R9 aber vorziehen - ist Geschmackssache.

Mfg (:_


----------



## Reo_MC (2. Juli 2014)

Hallo Painschkes, hoffe du kannst einem Hardware-Noob aushelfen!

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]*- Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner?
*~800€
*- Brauchst du außer dem Rechner selbst noch irgendwelche "Teile"? (Bezieht sich auf Peripheriegeräte,Monitore und natürlich Windows)*
 Bildschirm, Tastatur, Windows
*- Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen?*
Ja
*- Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen?*
Alter Rechner ist ein Laptop, daher nehme ich da nur meine Maus mit.
*- In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden?*
1080p wäre optimal 
*- Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden?*
WoW, LoL, Hearthstone. Nichts aufwendiges 
*- In welchen Details möchtest du deine Spiele genießen?*
So hoch wie möglich
*- Hast du vor zu Übertakten?*
Damit kenne ich mich nicht aus.
*- Falls der Rechner nicht nur für Spiele gedacht ist - wofür noch? (Videobearbeitung,zum Musik machen/erstellen,usw.)*
 - 
*- Welche anderen relevanten Informationen möchtest du noch mitteilen?*

Habe leider keinerlei Informationen über Hardware. Falls ich noch Sachen beachten muss oder du mir irgendwelche relevanten Informationen geben kannst wäre ich sehr glücklich.



Vielen, vielen Dank im Voraus! [/font]


----------



## painschkes (2. Juli 2014)

_Wie wäre zB. so? 

i5 4440
Alpenföhn Sella
ASRock B85 Pro4
8GB Crucial BallistiX DDR3 1600MHz CL9
Coolermaster Master Force 500
BeQuiet System Power 7 450W
Samsung SH-224DB
Seagate Barracuda 1TB
MSI R9 270X TwinFrozr
ASUS VS239NV
Zusammenbau
Logitech K120

das wären dann für den PC (der zusammengebaut ankommt) inkl. Monitor (wenn du die Teile so wie in diesem Video zu sehen von Geizhals aus in den Warenkorb packst) : 781,10€

Windows kaufst du dann am besten hier - du kannst das von der CD allerdings nicht installieren. Dafür lädst du dir dann ein Windows 7 64bit-ISO runter und brennst das auf eine CD - davon installierst du dann Windows und gibst dann von deiner gekauften Version einfach den CD-Key von der Verpackung mit an - etwas umständlich..dafür kostet dich das dann nur die Hälfte.

Somit wärst du also insgesamt bei ~810€ - hoffe das ist noch okay.

Mit einem i5 4440 und einer R9 270X kannst du die genannten Spiele ohne Probleme spielen - und das dann auf einem schönen neuen 23" Monitor mit tollem IPS-Panel - extra drauf geachtet.

PS : Gehäuse ist natürlich Geschmackssache (:_


----------



## Reo_MC (3. Juli 2014)

Vielen lieben Dank für deine ausführliche Antwort! Der Link zum BeQuiet ist übrigens tot, ich hab aber auf der seite denselben Artikel nochmal gefunden. _
_


----------



## VarinDied (9. Juli 2014)

hi da ich sowas von keine Ahnung von PCs habe aber dennoch gerne zocke würde ich gerne die hilfe hier in anspruch nehmen

- Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner?
1200-1300€

- Brauchst du außer dem Rechner selbst noch irgendwelche "Teile"? (Bezieht sich auf Peripheriegeräte,Monitore und natürlich Windows)
Monitor, Tastatur(flache Tasten), Windows 7

- Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen?
Ja

- Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen?
nur meine maus sharkoon drakonia

- In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden?
was in dem bereich preisbereich so möglich ist

- Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden?
SC2, GW2 sollte aber auch die in näherer zukunft erscheinenden spiele schaffen

- In welchen Details möchtest du deine Spiele genießen?
wenns geht max sonst im oberen bereich

- Hast du vor zu Übertakten?
-

- Falls der Rechner nicht nur für Spiele gedacht ist - wofür noch? (Videobearbeitung,zum Musik machen/erstellen,usw.)
-

- Welche anderen relevanten Informationen möchtest du noch mitteilen?

hatte bisher nur laptops , bin daher eine kleinere tastarur gewöhnt und komme mit den meisten normalen tastaturen nicht so gut zurecht deswegen wäre eine tastatur die flache tasten hat wohl am sinnvollsten


schon mal danke im voraus


----------



## painschkes (9. Juli 2014)

_Huhu,

ich würde mich ja so an dem Beispiel orientieren.

Falls dir die 99€ für den Zusammenbau zuviel sind, kann man das ganze auch bei Hardwareversand zusammenstellen.

Mfg (:_


----------



## VarinDied (10. Juli 2014)

joa sieht ja eigentlich ganz gut aus hab aber Monitor, Tastatur und Betriebsystem ausgetauscht.

eine frage wäre aber noch ein kumpel von mir hat mir angeboten den zusammen zubauen wäre natürlich günstiger... ist bei den komponenten alles dabei was man dazu braucht oder gibt es irgendetwas was man in dem fall zusätzlich holen oder austauschen sollte?

bis jetzt schon mal vielen dank


----------



## painschkes (10. Juli 2014)

_Darf man fragen, zu was du die Teile getauscht hast? (:

Bei den Komponenten ist alles dabei - ich wüsste nicht, was da fehlen könnte/sollte.

Gut, dann sparst du dir die 99€ dafür natürlich._


----------



## VarinDied (10. Juli 2014)

Hier müsste jetzt mein gewählter warenkorb sein wenn ich nichts falsch gemacht habe 

und gut heißt ich müsste einfach so bestellen können ohne auf probleme zustoßen?


----------



## painschkes (10. Juli 2014)

_Okay.

Was spricht gegen das schnellere Windows 8.1? Hatte das schon mit bedacht ausgewählt - aber wenn du lieber Windows 7 magst, auch okay (:

Wieso ein Monitor mit TN-Panel? Hab extra einen mit IPS-Panel ausgesucht._


----------



## VarinDied (10. Juli 2014)

ich mag win7 einfach ganz gerne und mit win8/8.1 kenn ich mich kein bischen aus und dacht ich erspare mir die umstellung

da ich ein techniknoob bin hab ich darauf garnich geachtet und wusste ehrlich gesagt auch nicht was es bedeutet, hab nur darauf geachtet das der von dir empfohlene ich glaub es waren 14ms reaktionszeit hatte und der hier nur 1ms hab mich aber jetzt mal kurz ins thema reingelesen und muss dir zu stimme ips wäre wohl besser aber is die reaktionszeit nicht auch ne sache die man beachten sollte?

wäre der hier eher zu empfehlen?


----------



## Lorachil (11. Juli 2014)

Wenn du die Lautsprecher brauchst. Ansonsten mein Tipp:
http://www.mindfacto...MI-_785086.html
IPS, matt. kein Klavierlack als Staubfänger und höhenverstellbar.

LG Lora


----------



## VarinDied (11. Juli 2014)

So ...
habe das gestern abend mit diesem monitor bestellt
vielen danke für die hilfe painschkes, Lorachil dein tipp kam für mich leider zu spät trotzdem danke  aber ich glaub ich bin mit dem von mir gewählten auch ganz gut bedient... werd ich dann ja sehen^^


----------



## painschkes (20. Juli 2014)

_Wieder aktuell. (:_


----------



## Azerak (27. Juli 2014)

Mal ne Frage. Haben 1200€ zur verfügung. Eins stört nur.. Radeon wollen wir uns nicht ins Haus holen. Werden damit nicht warm.
Was wäre denn in dem Preissegment derzeit eine gute Nvidia?


----------



## Klos1 (27. Juli 2014)

Azerak schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage. Haben 1200€ zur verfügung. Eins stört nur.. Radeon wollen wir uns nicht ins Haus holen. Werden damit nicht warm.
> Was wäre denn in dem Preissegment derzeit eine gute Nvidia?



Wie wäre es mit einer GTX 770, beispielsweise von MSI, wenn es besonders leise sein soll? Die ist schnell genug für die meisten Ansprüche, kostet nicht die Welt und sollte ne Weile reichen.

http://geizhals.at/de/msi-n770-tf-2gd5-oc-twin-frozr-gaming-v282-052r-a953297.html


----------



## painschkes (27. Juli 2014)

_Joa..gute Empfehlung.

Auch wenn die im Vergleich zur R9 290 / R9 290X um einiges langsamer ist.

Wenns ausreicht..wieso nicht.

Ich würde ja eher (bei 1200€ Budget) auf eine GTX 780 setzen._


----------



## Azerak (27. Juli 2014)

Also R9 oder GT780? Spricht denn mittlerweile was für ne Radeon? *g*


----------



## painschkes (27. Juli 2014)

_Ja, du kriegst mehr Leistung für dein Geld.

Würde die nicht in jeder Zusammenstellung empfehlen, wenn es damit irgendwelche (im großen Rahmen) Probleme geben würde.

Ich bin ganz klar (bei 1200€ Budget) für R9 290 / R9 290X._


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. Juli 2014)

Was spricht denn gegen eine AMD-Karte?

Hier mal ein Benchmark-Link zu den Karten:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Geforce-GTX-780-Grafikkarte-257241/Tests/Radeon-R9-290-im-Test-1095627/3/

Die R9 290 (4G sind bis zu 20% günstiger als die GTX 780 (3G.


----------



## Klos1 (28. Juli 2014)

Azerak schrieb:


> Also R9 oder GT780? Spricht denn mittlerweile was für ne Radeon? *g*



Der Preis spricht dafür. Dagegen spricht in meinen Augen die Lautstärke. Die Custom-Designs von Nvidia (780 TI ausgenommen) empfinde ich als durchgängig laufruhiger. Und ich habe schon einige von ATI oder Geforce gehört.
Sonst ist es relativ wurst. Egal, ob Bildqualität, Treiber oder Performance, dass nimmt sich nicht viel. Vielleicht schaust du dir ja die Features an und entscheidest dann. Da gibt es kleine Unterschiede.


----------



## Jaymalix (30. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

danke erstmal für die super Arbeit die Ihr euch hier macht...nun zu meinem Wunsch...

*- Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner?*

*ca. 1000-1200 €**

- Brauchst du außer dem Rechner selbst noch irgendwelche "Teile"? (Bezieht sich auf Peripheriegeräte,Monitore und natürlich Windows)*

*Windows**

- Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen?
ja, das wäre super, da ich keine Ahnung von sowas habe*

*- Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen?*

*nein**
- In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden?*

*kann ich nicht genau sagen, eine hohe Auflösung wäre gut**
- Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden?
MMO’s wie WoW, aber auch RPG und Actionspiele, Strategie*

*- In welchen Details möchtest du deine Spiele genießen?*

*wenn es geht sehr hoch**
- Hast du vor zu Übertakten?
nein*

*- Falls der Rechner nicht nur für Spiele gedacht ist - wofür noch? (Videobearbeitung,zum Musik machen/erstellen,usw.)*

*Fotos speichern und Bearbeiten (brauche auf jeden Fall viel Platz für Fotos)**

- Welche anderen relevanten Informationen möchtest du noch mitteilen?*

*gibt es eine einfache Möglichkeit 2 Monitore über den PC zu nutzen? Wenn ja, wäre cool wenn das berücksichtigt wird in der zusammenstellung.*




*VIELEN DANK
*


----------



## painschkes (30. Juli 2014)

_Huhu,

das ist bei dem Budget alles kein Problem.

Hier mal (m)ein Beispiel : 

E3 1231v3
Scythe Katana 4
Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3
8GB Crucial BallistiX DDR3 1600MHz CL9
Cooltek Antiphon
BeQuiet StraightPower E9 580W (480W-Variante nicht liefebar - die würde aber auch vollkommen reichen)
Samsung SH-244DB
Seagabte Barracuda 2TB
Crucial M500 240GB (MX100 ist neuer - allerdings auch nicht lieferbar)
Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X
Windows 8.1
Zusammenbau

das wären dann (wenn du die Teile von Geizhals aus in den Warenkorb packst - wie hier zu sehen) : *1186,39€*

Ist natürlich nur ein Beispiel. (:_


----------



## Jaymalix (30. Juli 2014)

Oh danke,<br><br>das ging ja schnell...Super. Ich werde es mal probieren.<br>


----------



## Jaymalix (30. Juli 2014)

Kurze Frage noch

Habe mal bei Mindfactory geschaut, da krieg ich die Hardware (+ Windows) für 1124 EUR. Nur der Zusammenbau ist halt mit 99 EUR sehr teuer...wie schwierig ist es denn sowas selber zusammen zu bauen. Kann man da viel falsch machen, was Lüfter an der richtigen Stelle usw. angeht, oder ist es vom Prinzip her selbsterklärend bzw. mit ein Youtube-Video eventuell auch selber machbar...?

Danke nochmals.


----------



## painschkes (30. Juli 2014)

_Das ist mit Youtube-Videos gut machbar..jeder der nicht zwei linke Hände hat, kann das ohne Probleme zusammenbasteln.

Bei Mindfactory kannst du dann als Kühler den Alpenföhn Brocken Eco nehmen - hab bei Hardwareversand nur den Katana ausgewählt, weil Hardwarversand nur leichte Kühler verbaut._


----------



## Jaymalix (30. Juli 2014)

Vielen Dank. Ich werde dann bei Zeiten berichten wie es geklappt hat.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (31. Juli 2014)

2 montiore, hast du die oder brauchst du die in dem budget auch?


----------



## Wagga (8. August 2014)

Der link bei Monitore:
_Samsung U28D590P führt zum Asus Monitor, evtl. bei Zeit korrigieren!
_


----------



## Asterix1703 (13. August 2014)

Hallo kurze rage zur Aktuellen PC zusammenstellung Juli 2014


> Hier angebohten wird:
> _*Der "~1200€-PC"
> 
> *- Warenkorb*
> ...


_

_Der Arbeitsspeicher der hier aufgelistet ist befindet sich *nicht *in der Suport Liste vom Mainboard.
Ich hatte mal das Problem eines Fehlkaufs wegen eben genau diese Problematik. Daher habe ich auf grund dieser tatsache einen anderen Arbeitsspeicher, in abstimmung der Suport Liste, ausgesucht. TeamGroup Xtreem Series DIMM Kit 8GB DDR3-2666
Auch habe ich wie man sehen kann gleich einen etwas Stärkeren herrausgesucht. 2666MHz stat 1600MHz
Nun aber beim Überprüfen der weiteren Spezifikationen bin ich auf eine neue Problematik gestoßen.
Und zwar auf der Herstellerseite vom CPU Intel® Core™ i7-4790K unter *Speicherspezifikationen *ist zu sehen das scheinbar nur DDR3-1333/1600 unterstütz werden.

Sehe ich das richtig das der Arbeitsspeicher nicht kompatibel mit der CPU ist. Und das der in der Zusamenstellung angebotener Arbeitsspeicher nicht kompatibel mit dem Mainboard?
Mir ist es auch völlig neu das die CPU aussagt was für ein Arbeitsspeicher möglich ist. Oder befinde ich mich total auf dem Holzweg.

Und wie Verhält sich das mit denn Grafikspezifikationen die angezeigt werden auf der Hersteller seite des CPU´s. Diese gehe ich mal von aus beziehen sich auf die Onbord Grafik oder?

MFG Hans-Joachim Hecken


----------



## painschkes (13. August 2014)

_Keine Ahnung, mag sein das der RAM da nicht drin steht - hab die QVL-Liste aber noch nie benutzt, seitdem ich PC's zusammenstelle - und das sind jetzt schon viele Jahre.

Der Crucial-RAM läuft aufjeden Fall mit Z97 Pro4 - haben schon einige Leute gekauft und mir dann Rückmeldung gegeben - wenn da irgendwas nicht laufen würde, wüsste ich das.

Ja, bei Grafikspezifikationen geht es auf der Seite dort um die Onboard-Grafikkarte._


----------



## Asterix1703 (13. August 2014)

Ok dann erstmal danke für die info.
Und wie verhält sich das mit den Angaben auf der Hersteller seite von Intel im bezug zum Arbeitsspeicher?
Dort steht ja unter *Speicherspezifikationen *DDR3-1333/1600. Wie ist das nun wenn ich dort zb. 2666 oder 2800er einbaue?


----------



## painschkes (13. August 2014)

_Dann wird der auf maximal 1600MHz runtergetaktet - somit bringt dir das nicht's.



Mfg_


----------



## Asterix1703 (13. August 2014)

hm ok verstehe dann ist es natürlich rausgeschmissenes geld.

Danke für die Info


----------



## painschkes (13. August 2014)

_So kann man das sagen, ja.

Immer wieder gern. (:_


----------



## Asterix1703 (13. August 2014)

Fragen wir mal anders rum gibt es denn gleichwertige cpu´s die eben die speicher in der höheren MHz zahl unterstützen.


----------



## painschkes (13. August 2014)

_Keine Ahnung - wofür ist das mit dem RAM denn so wichtig?_


----------



## Asterix1703 (13. August 2014)

Na ich dachte halt nur daran das je mehr MHz der speicher hat desto besser, abgesehen vom Speicher volumen.
So wahnsinig wichtig ist es nun nicht.

Aktuell habe ich ein 775er Socket Gigabyte board, mir einem Q9400 2.66GHz Quad CPU, mit 5GB DDR2 und einer GeForce 550 Ti

Und mag diesen gerne aufrüsten um etwas mehr Leitung zu bekommen.
Aber ein Stärkerer CPU auf meinem Aktuellen Bord ist nicht möglich. Also muss ein Neues ran.
Damit habe ich dann auch denn Sprung von DDR 2 auf DDR 3 also muss auch ein neuer RAM her.
Und eine Neue Grafikkarte sollte halt auch rein.

Mir geht es darum eben für die nächsten Jahre gerüstet zu sein.
Würde zb. WOW gerne wieder im 25er Raid mit eben nicht minimaler Grafik Spielen wollen.
Ich habe mich unter anderem auch duch die Suport listen gelesen um eine evtl. aufrüstung in ein pahr Jahren nicht jezt schon zu nichte zu machen.
Bei dem ASRock Z97 Pro4 geht ja auch jezt schon nicht viel mehr als der I7-4790k.
Daher hatte es mich einfach interesiert mit zb dem RAM ob man da nicht etvl auf ein anderen CPU, Board oder der gleichen zurückgreift.
Ich meine klar es gibt CPU´s die kosten jezt 1000 Euro und mehr die kann und will ich mir auch Heute garnicht hollen aber in 2 Jahren kann ich damit evtl günstig meinen PC aufrüsten und das will ich mir jezt aber durch einen fehlkauf nicht verbauen.


----------



## painschkes (13. August 2014)

_Willst du denn überhaupt übertakten? Ansonsten würde ich mit einem deutlich günstigeren E3-1231v3 und einem H97-Board gehen. 8GB RAM gibt's auch schon für 65€..da hättest du alles in allem mehr Geld für die Grafikkarte übrig._


----------



## Asterix1703 (13. August 2014)

Hm also mit Übertackten habe ich mich bisher null mit beschäftigt.
Habe da auch immer das Garantie / Gewerleistungs problem im hinterkopf.
Was mir halt wichtig ist endlich wieder problem los zocken zu können.
Ich mein mit dem System was ich habe kann ich 25er Raiden ja aber mit minimalen Details.
Was ich will ist, im 25er Raid mit Max (Ultra muss nicht sein) im Fenstermode Raiden. Auch Laufen bei mir einiges an Addons.
Noch dazu habe ich Firefox nahezu immer im hintergrund offen. Und auch nicht zu selten noch VLC Player. Und TS3 Sowieso.
Noch dazu die üblichen Hintergrund Programme, Norton 360, Dropbox, Curs und co.
Ich weiß das ich meinem PC damit natürlich einiges abverlange da ich das alles auch zur gleichen zeit nutze aber es muss doch möglich sein dann noch immer im 25er Raid ruckelfrei Spielen zu können.
Und nicht wie jezt mit Stantbildern (FPS unter 10) :-(

Und auch sollte der PC denn ich mir dann zu lege mal wieder die nächsten 3 Jahre halten. (mindestens) 

Ich meine wenn ich natürlich über ein Program anklicken kann "Extra Power" wenn ich dann zb im 25er noch alles gleichzeitig nutze klar dann nehme ich das gerne mit. Aber wenn ich mich mit dem Bios und extra Wasserkühlung oder solche Extremen sachen rumschlagen muss dann verzichte ich auf die Extra Power.

Was mir auch sehr gefallen hat an dem _ASRock Z97 Pro4 _ist die möglichkeit der Chip SSD die hat ja sehr starke Lese und schreibe werte.
Eine normale SSD habe ich zwar schon aber für Später ist das bestimmt mal ne Interesante Spielerrei.
Was denn Ram betrifft tendiere ich eher zu 2x8 GB also 16 GB RAM._
_


----------



## Wagga (14. August 2014)

Asterix1703 schrieb:


> Fragen wir mal anders rum gibt es denn gleichwertige cpu´s die eben die speicher in der höheren MHz zahl unterstützen.



Meines Wissens unterstützen die i7 und ähnliche Prozessoren aktuell nur RAMs bis 1800 MHZ.
Ich würde da bis maximal 1800 MHZ kaufen, denke das sollte ausreichen.

Bei meinem IQ6700 mit DDR2-800 RAM ist nicht die Geschwindigkeit sondern die Menge ein Problem.
Da 4 GB DDR2- RAm heute schon fast rausgeschmissenes Geld wären bin ich gleich auf i7 und DDR3 umgestiegen bzw. werde es bald tun wenn das Paket den da ist.


----------



## Blut und Donner (18. August 2014)

RAM-Takt bringt (solange du keine interne Grafiklösung nutzt) nur ein paar Punkte mehr in Benchmarks, in WoW vl. max. 0,1 FPS zwischen 1600 MHz und 1850 MHz


----------



## Ragaron (18. August 2014)

_*Hallo allerseits,

auch ich plane mir einen neuen Rechner zuzulegen und hoffe auf eure Hilfe 


- Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner?
*400-750(ohne Bildschirm)
 - 900 (mit Bildschirm)
(könnte auch noch ein wenig mehr sein, bezweifle jedoch ob sich der Mehrpreis dann nacher lohnen wird)*

 - Brauchst du außer dem Rechner selbst noch irgendwelche "Teile"? (Bezieht sich auf Peripheriegeräte,Monitore und natürlich Windows)
*Nur Pc und vllt Bildschirm*

 - Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen?
*Muss nicht unbedingt, kann ich auch selber zusammenbauen.*

 - Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen?
*Nein, wenn dann nur eine alte Fesplatte 1TB (WDC WD10ealx-009ba0) zur Datenspeicherung von Filmen, Musik, o.Ä. sowie das alte DVD Laufwerk.
 Der Rest ist schon relativ alt ~ von 2008, wird sich sicher nicht mehr lohnen.*

 - In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden?
* Gute Frage, zur Zeit 1600x900(Hauptbildschirm ACER X203H) aber gedenke auch einen neuen Monitor mir bei Zeiten zuzulegen(Anregungen?)*

 - Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden?
* WoW, Diablo III , LoL , gut genug um neue Spiele mal anzutesten*

 - In welchen Details möchtest du deine Spiele genießen?
*Ultra wäre schön aber im Endeffekt stört es mich nicht einmal WoW auf alles ganz low zu spielen, Graphik ist für mich nur Nebensache.....
 Max reicht sicher auch vollkommen aus. WoW ruckelfrei mit einigen Addons.*

 - Hast du vor zu Übertakten?
*Lieber nicht, noch nie gemacht.*

 - Falls der Rechner nicht nur für Spiele gedacht ist - wofür noch? (Videobearbeitung,zum Musik machen/erstellen,usw.)
* Des öfteren zur Berechnung von CPLEX, selbstcodiertem. (Dafür jedoch kein wirkliches Augenmerk schenken)*

 - Welche anderen relevanten Informationen möchtest du noch mitteilen?
*Eine SSD mit 250Gb sollte schon drin sein, in der Annahme das ich alle oben beschrieben Spiele + OS auf die SSD packen möchte.
 Würde dann wieder die alte Festplatte zur Speicherung einbaun, es sei denn ihr empfehlt auch da eine neue.
 Ich spiele fast alles immer im Fenstermodus und schaue ziemlich oft nebenbei HD-Streams auf einem zweitem Bildschirm. Im Moment killt das meinen PC: WoW/Diablo+Stream auf zweitem Bildschirm.
Zusammenfassend: Spiel (mit Addons) auf Max oder höher, ohne Ruckler HD-Stream nebenbei schauen können und nicht so schnell wieder gezwungen sein aufrüsten zu müssen( 4 Jahre vllt ? )*


Danke schon mal im vorraus.
*_


----------



## painschkes (18. August 2014)

_Huhu,

na damit lässt sich doch was machen. (:

Hier mal ein Beispiel für max. 900€ inkl. Monitor : Warenkorb

Mit einem E3 1231v3 und einer R9 280X kannst du alle aufgezählten Spiele (und eigentlich auch sogut wie alles andere) ohne Probleme auf sehr hohen/maximalen Details spielen.

256GB SSD und ein FullHD-IPS-Monitor sind auch mit dabei.

Kann man natürlich auch günstiger machen - hab das Budget jetzt nur mal ausgenutzt - sag einfach bescheid, ob's so passt - wenn nicht, ändern wir was. (:_


----------



## Ragaron (19. August 2014)

painschkes schrieb:


> _
> na damit lässt sich doch was machen. (:
> 
> Hier mal ein Beispiel für max. 900€ inkl. Monitor : Warenkorb
> _




Hey danke schon einmal für das erste Feedback. 

Das Laufwerk kann ich ja noch streichen da habe ich noch mehrere 

Würde es doch noch Sinn machen mein altes Netzteil einzubauen ? ( http://www.heise.de/...17-a467107.html ) 
(Kaufbeleg beschrieb es mit : be quiet Straight P. BQT E7 600W ATX22, noch vorhande Verpackung(Anhang) gibt auch nicht viel mehr her was mich dieses bei Google finden lassen könnte, funktioniert noch tadellos vielleicht aber auch ein wenig zu laut. Scheint aber ein 150mm x 160mm Netzteil zu sein was dann das Gehäuse nicht mehr unterstützen würde.)

Arbeitspeicher nicht lieber von Beginn auf 16 GB verdoppeln ?
(Sicher nochmal irgendwann nützlich ?! )

Die Grafikkarte scheint zwar gut aber auch relativ laut zu sein ( von Vergleichen mit Staubsaugern o__o gelesen), kannst du das irgendwie noch weiter beurteilen ?

Bei der Option mit Bildschirm würde ich das Gesamtpaket dann vielleicht sogar das Budget auf 1000 € setzen wobei dann nicht alles in den Monitor fließen muss ( bis 180€ vllt), an dem mich auf dem ersten Blick die 14ms Reaktionszeit stört.

Ansonsten zunächst nochmal vielen Dank!


----------



## painschkes (19. August 2014)

_Hey,

okay - das wusste ich natürlich nicht.

Das Netzteil kannst du übernehmen - dann sparst du dir die ~50€ für das Neue.

Die Grafikkarte ist nicht laut - wo hast du das denn gelesen? Allerdings kannst du natürlich (durch das gesparte Geld vom Netzteil/Laufwerk) auch zu einer anderen Version greifen - zu dieser oder dieser - oder du nimmst dann doch direkt eine R9 290 - wenn du dein Budget jetzt noch weiter nach oben geschraubt hast.

Der 14ms sind Quark, soviel hat der Monitor nicht - aber auch hier kannst du natürlich zu einem anderen greifen - ich wollte nur im Budget bleiben..und 130€ für einen IPS-FullHD-Monitor ist schon was. Ein alternativer Monitor wäre zB. dieser.

Also eine komplett neue Zusammenstellung für den PC inkl. Monitor bis 1000€ ohne Laufwerk und Netzteil (und die Platte die du auch hast) könnte dann so aussehen (denk dran den alten Korb zu leeren - sonst siehst du die alten Teile, wenn du auf diesen Link klickst) : Warenkorb

Mfg _


----------



## Ragaron (19. August 2014)

painschkes schrieb:


> _
> Die Grafikkarte ist nicht laut - wo hast du das denn gelesen? Allerdings kannst du natürlich (durch das gesparte Geld vom Netzteil/Laufwerk) auch zu einer anderen Version greifen - zu dieser oder dieser - oder du nimmst dann doch direkt eine R9 290 - wenn du dein Budget jetzt noch weiter nach oben geschraubt hast.
> 
> Der 14ms sind Quark, soviel hat der Monitor nicht - aber auch hier kannst du natürlich zu einem anderen greifen - ich wollte nur im Budget bleiben..und 130&#8364; für einen IPS-FullHD-Monitor ist schon was.
> ...



Grafikkarte : _Okay das waren nur einige Reviews. Vor dem Preissprung würdest du bei der ersten bleiben ? _

Bildschirm 1: _Bei Amazon steht 5ms http://ecx.images-am...917bn5QC7-S.pdf
Bei Mindfactory und der Asus Homepage jeweils 14ms ( http://www.mindfacto...ier_948416.html 
....
http://www.asus.com/...specifications/ 	ohne "V" jedoch auch mit 14ms, die V-Version nicht gefunden )
__Bildschirm 2: Da fallen einige Kritiken doch schlechter aus...

Wärst du noch so nett und könntest mir ein bis zu 180&#8364; vorschlagen. ( http://www.amazon.co...ASIN=B0058UUR6E den scheint es hier nicht zu geben den ich mal angeschaut hatte ( zumindest nicht auf die schnelle gefunden)_.

Arbeitspeicher auf 16GB verdoppel lohnt nicht ? Wenn doch dann 2x 8GB - Sticks um 2 slots freizuhalten ?

Kurz: Neue Bildschirm bis 180 &#8364; Setup wie im zweiten Warenkorb mit der "ersten" Grafikarte meinem Netzteil und meiner Platte ? Passt das ?

Vielen Dank soweit nochmal


----------



## Griese (20. August 2014)

Hi 

_*- Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner?

400-600 Euro

 - Brauchst du außer dem Rechner selbst noch irgendwelche "Teile"? (Bezieht sich auf Peripheriegeräte,Monitore und natürlich Windows)

Nope

 - Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen?

Wäre toll, aber kein Muss. 

 - Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen?

um Gottes Willen. 

 - In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden?

1280*1024, habe aktuell keinen größeren Bildschirm, ist mir auch ausreichend.

 - Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden?

Hauptsächlich wohl WoW, Hearthstone, Fußball Manager. Würde tendenziell natürlich auch aktuellere Spiele spielen wollen.

 - In welchen Details möchtest du deine Spiele genießen?

Ist mir egal, hauptsache ruckelfrei (WoW läuft bei mir aktuell auf niedrig mit 25 FPS, Raids unspielbar..)

 - Hast du vor zu Übertakten?

Nope.

 - Falls der Rechner nicht nur für Spiele gedacht ist - wofür noch? (Videobearbeitung,zum Musik machen/erstellen,usw.)

Nope.

 Kann ich da einfach bedenkenlos zu dem 400 oder 500 Euro PC aus dem Ausgangspost greifen?
*_


----------



## painschkes (20. August 2014)

Ragaron schrieb:


> Kurz: Neue Bildschirm bis 180 € Setup wie im zweiten Warenkorb mit der "ersten" Grafikarte meinem Netzteil und meiner Platte ? Passt das ?


_Jup, das passt.

--------

@Griese : 

Du könntest schon zu den PC's aus dem Eingangspost greifen - ich überarbeite das aber gerade ein wenig..also bastel ich dir lieber fix was.

Bis ~600€ könnte man das so machen : Warenkorb

Aktueller i5 und eine ab Werk übertaktete R9 280 sollten 25er Raids gut mitmachen. :-)

Ggf. noch einen besseren CPU-Kühler mitnehmen..sind dann allerdings ~30€ über'm Budget..daher hab ich den weggelassen.

Mfg :-)_


----------



## Griese (21. August 2014)

Super, danke! 

Und wenn ich nur 400-500 Euro investieren will, nehm ich dann einfach einen aus dem Ausgangspost?  Soll auch kein Rechner für die Ewigkeit werden, aber mein jetziger ist einfach ne Zumutung.


----------



## painschkes (21. August 2014)

_Ja, die sind jetzt wieder aktuell. :-)_


----------



## Griese (21. August 2014)

Spitze, ich danke dir! Hat mir sehr weitergeholfen.


----------



## MeTaL-DuDe (24. August 2014)

Hey zusammen!

Möchte mir auch einen neuen PC zusammenstellen (hab das noch nie gemacht) und habe mir mal ein paar teile aus der 600&#8364; und 700&#8364; Fraktion zusammengestellt möchte brauche allerdings noch hilfe bei Grafikkarte und festplatte.

_Prozessor : Intel i5 4590
Kühler : EKL Alpenföhn Brocken Eco
Mainboard : ASRock H97 Pro4
Arbeitsspeicher : 8GB Crucial BallistiX DDR3 1600MHz CL9
Gehäuse : Cooltek Antiphon 
Netzteil : BeQuiet System Power L7 450W
Festplatte : ?
Laufwerk : Samsung SH-224DB
Grafikkarte : ?_

Bei den Grafikkarten die hier aufgelistet sind hab ich kein plan. Aber hatte bisher immer eine Nvidia und war zufrieden.
Und bei der Festplatte hätte ich gerne eine SSD. Habe gehört das welche von Samsung ganz gut sein sollen. 250gb oder so 
Nun bräuchte ich eure hilfe.
Was wären denn passende Teile zu diesem setup 
_
_
_
_


----------



## painschkes (24. August 2014)

_Wieviel dürfen denn die beiden Teile jeweils kosten? Und NUR eine SSD wäre Quatsch - wenn dann eine normale HDD UND eine SSD. (:_


----------



## MeTaL-DuDe (24. August 2014)

warum wäre nur eine ssd quatsch? eine ssd mit 250gb passt auch alles drauf an spielen,system etc. und daten kommen auf eine externe HDD 1TB


----------



## painschkes (24. August 2014)

_Naja, mir soll's egal sein - nimm als SSD aber die Crucial MX100 - ist günstiger.

Wieviel darf die Grafikkarte kosten?_


----------



## Ogil (24. August 2014)

Das haengt natuerlich davon ab wie viele Spiele du so zockst und installiert hast. Bei mir wuerden da keine 2x 250GB SSD reichen


----------



## MeTaL-DuDe (24. August 2014)

ja ich zocke nur wow und lol und habe auch nicht vor mehr zu installieren... außer vllt noch paar spiele mit steam cod,cs.

also ansich ist aber daran nichts verkehrt den pc komplett mit ner ssd zu betreiben oder? 

grafikkarte so ca. 200€. (nvidia pref)


----------



## painschkes (24. August 2014)

_Ja gut, dann reicht die MX100 mit 256GB.

Nvidia Karten sind aktuell Quatsch - lohnt sich nicht.

Bei ~200€ kannst du dir die Sapphire R9 280X anschauen._


----------



## MeTaL-DuDe (24. August 2014)

ok.. warum sind eigentlich so alte gepimpte grafikkarten besser?
hab grad mal noch mit nem kollege gerdet der hat gemeint ich brauch kein extra cpu kühler weil die cpu "boxed" wäre
und hat gemeint das ASrock net so burner wäre und mainboard man immer asus holen sollte.
was meinst du dazu?


----------



## Blut und Donner (24. August 2014)

MeTaL-DuDe schrieb:


> ok.. warum sind eigentlich so alte gepimpte grafikkarten besser?
> hab grad mal noch mit nem kollege gerdet der hat gemeint ich brauch kein extra cpu kühler weil die cpu "boxed" wäre
> und hat gemeint das ASrock net so burner wäre und mainboard man immer asus holen sollte.
> was meinst du dazu?



Der boxed-Kühler ist bei Intel von der Lautstärke her ok. 
Das mit dem Mainboard ist quatsch, früher (vor 10 Jahren) war ASRock mal im Ruf nicht so hochwertig zu sein, mittlerweile gehört ASRock neben ASUS und MSI zu den Topmarken.


----------



## MeTaL-DuDe (26. August 2014)

ok dann bleibe ich bei dem asrock mainboard. heißt das jetzt ich brauche den extra kühler nicht??
achja und lohnen sich 16gb ram??? und was wäre der aufpreis für 16gb ram 

ach fuck it. so kauf ich den jetzt 
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/8743572206059ceb3a72c77bc9b2e39b3873f29b3ee269a329a


----------



## painschkes (26. August 2014)

_Für's reine Spiele sind 16GB absolut nicht notwendig.

Vor allem bei deinem Budget - würde davon zuviel schlucken und man müsste woanders (unnötiger weise) sparen._


----------



## Dagonzo (26. August 2014)

Blut schrieb:


> Das mit dem Mainboard ist quatsch, früher (vor 10 Jahren) war ASRock mal im Ruf nicht so hochwertig zu sein, mittlerweile gehört ASRock neben ASUS und MSI zu den Topmarken.


AsRock war damals ja auch ein Teil der bei Asus ausgegliedert wurde. Diese boten dann lange Zeit die billigeren bzw. weniger hochwertige Komponenten an. 
Man munkelte kürzlich erst, dass Asus ASRock wieder zurück kaufen wolle. Hat sich bis jetzt aber nicht bestätigt. Aber mittlerweile ist ASRock halt durchaus eine Ernst zunehmende Konkurrenz für ASUS, Gigabyte und MSI geworden.


----------



## MeTaL-DuDe (27. August 2014)

Die Grafikkarte vom 800€ Pc ist zurzeit billiger als die vom 700€ PC.


----------



## Jaymalix (27. August 2014)

Hallo ich nochmal,

meine Einzelteile sind jetzt auf dem Weg zu mir, gemäß der Zusammenstellung von Painschkes 



> _Huhu,
> 
> das ist bei dem Budget alles kein Problem.
> 
> ...



Leider ist mir jetzt aufgefallen, dass ich statt der Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X die R9 290 Vapor-X bestellt. Ist das jetzt sehr schlimm oder kann ich die ebenso nehmen?

Danke schonmal.


----------



## Azerak (27. August 2014)

Hallo nochmal.

Irgendwie war in letzter Zeit der Wurm drin.
Wir haben un schlussendlich doch zur Radeon überwinden können.
Danke nochmals für die Hilfe! Man das Teil (vapor) ist aber monströs 
Wo wir gerade dabei sind.. eine kleine Frage..

3 Wochen lang lag alles herum und nun wurde er zusammen gebaut.
Und schwupp.. ein Problem.
Der Pc geht an (alle Lampen an ) und sofort wieder aus. Wenn man's nochmal versucht geht er komplett an.
Je länger er gar keinen Strom hat (Steckdosenleiste ) desto öfter passiert das.
Netzteil Schrott ? @.@

Mfg


----------



## Davelus (9. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte gerne meinen PC aufrüsten und bräuchte da ein paar Tipps 

Ich habe keine großen Ansprüche und auch kein großes Budget. Umso geringer der Preis desto besser. Ich habe mir schon selbst ein 400-500 Euro Setup zusammengestellt aber nun von einem Kumpel recht günstig den AMD Phenom II X6 1100T mit sehr gutem Mainboard angeboten bekommen. Er ist natürlich recht alt aber ist mind. auf Niveau vom Fx6300. Meint ihr das macht Sinn wenn man möglich wenig ausgeben will? Ich will mit dem Computer zwar auch ein bisschen WoW spielen aber hauptsächlich mache ich damit Audiobearbeitung. Passt die Radeon 260(x) dazu oder wäre das nicht ausgeglichen bzw. würde auch eine günstigere für WoW reichen? Und kann ich damit vernünftig arbeiten oder muss ich einsehen, dass man für angenehmen Workflow und Spielgefühl ein bisschen tiefer in die Tasche greifen muss?

Zudem hätte ich eine Frage zu meiner ca. 7 Jahre alten HDD. Kapazität würde mir reichen, hat aber nur 5400 rpm. Macht da eine neue 7200rpm HDD einen großen Unterschied?
Und ich würde gerne mein altes Netzteil übernehmen. Es hat 500 Watt ist aber auch schon vielleicht 5 Jahre alt. Kann das Nachteile haben oder geht das noch? 
Und da ich einen CPU Kühler dazu bekommen würde: Ist es empfehlenswert zu übertakten oder die Mühe nicht wert oder nicht sinnvoll bei dem Setup?

Danke im Voraus,
Grüße


----------



## Blut und Donner (9. September 2014)

Jetzt sag uns erstmal wieviel die Teile denn kosten sollen

Grafikkarte kommt auf den Verwendungszweck an, für WoW reicht die besagt allemal.
Festplatte ist auch ok, wenn du die schon hast, wenn's dir irgendwann zu langsam ist, lieber ne SSD dazunehmen.


----------



## Davelus (10. September 2014)

Danke für die Antwort!Leider weiss ich noch nicht wie viel er will, aber er hat auch noch 8GB Ram und evtl eine für mich interessante Radeon Grafikkarte. Muss ich mal sehen. Aber ich denke mal CPu+Mainboard+Ram max. 150 Euro. Das hiesse 90 für Cpu+MB und alleine die CPU geht auf ebay immer noch für über 100 Euro weg.

Eine SSD will ich sowieso dazu. Die HDD ist nur für Kapazität. Also ist der Unterschied von 5400 zu 7200 garnicht so dramatisch?

Grüße


----------



## Jaymalix (10. September 2014)

Übrigens nen riesiges Dankeschön, der von painschkes zusammen gestellte PC wurde von mir aufgebaut, lief auch recht problemlos. War natürlich ab und zu ne fummelei, aber es funzt hervorragend. Kann alle aktuellen spiele auf Ultra spielen ohne Probleme.


----------



## painschkes (10. September 2014)

_Freut mich & immer wieder gern. (:_


----------



## ravnica1 (15. September 2014)

Hallo, könnt ihr mir eine Einschätzung zu diesem PC geben? http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Asus-M51AD-DE005S-Gamer-PC_944847.html Ist damit ein spielen auf hohen Details möglich bei aktuellen Spielen wie Archeage, Sims4 aber auch das kommende FIFA 15? Besonders würde mich eure Einschätzung zur Grafikkarte und dem Lüfter wenn möglich interessieren.

Oder könnt ihr mir sagen welcher der hier zusammengestellten Konfigurationen dem am nächsten kommt? Oder würde gar der hier zusammengestellte 600 Euro PC für meine genannten Spiele reichen?


----------



## Dagonzo (15. September 2014)

Die Grafikkarte ist eine lahme Ente. Eine umgelabelte 7000er. Also veraltet. Die Grafikkarte vom 600 Euro-PC ist deutlich schneller. 
Die CPU geht in Ordnung. Die S-Variante ist glaube ich ca.300MHz langsamer als der normale, aber etwas schneller als bei dem 600Euro-PC. 
Der hier zusammengestellte PC für 600 Euro lohnt sich auf jeden Fall wegen dem guten Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Den Komplett-PC für 900Euro von Mindfactory solltest du aus dem Gedächtnis streichen. In 90% der Spiele ist meist sowieso mehr eine gute Grafikkarte gefragt. 


> Oder könnt ihr mir sagen welcher der hier zusammengestellten Konfigurationen dem am nächsten kommt?


Eigentlich gar keiner. Wie schon gesagt, veraltete Grafikkarte.
Der 800Euro PC hat dagegen auch einen sehr guten Prozessor. Und der reicht auch für alle genannten PC-Spiele vollkommen aus.

Edit:
Wenn du wirklich 900Euro ausgeben kannst/willst dann kaufe dir noch eine 128GB SSD Festplatte dazu.


----------



## Kaminski2 (29. September 2014)

Hallo liebe Community, ich würde mir auch gerne einen neuen Pc zulegen, um mich für die kommenden Blockbuster zu widmen. Ich fülle einfach mal die Schablone aus und freue mich über euer Feedback!

 

_*- Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner?*_

 

1000 Euro aber wenn es für eine deuliche Verbesserung 50 mehr werden ist auch nicht schlimm

 

_*- Brauchst du außer dem Rechner selbst noch irgendwelche "Teile"? (Bezieht sich auf Peripheriegeräte,Monitore und natürlich Windows)*_

 

nein

 

_*- Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen?*_

 

wenn möglich schon, sollte jedoch nicht mehr als 75 euronen mehr kosten, sonst habe ich selbst jemanden zu dem Preis

 

_*- Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen?*_

 

nein

 

_*- In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden?*_

 

1920x1080

 

_*- Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden?*_

 

alles was in Zukunft so kommt! Witcher, Far Cry 4 etc

 

_*- In welchen Details möchtest du deine Spiele genießen?*_

 

Wenn möglich auf vollen Details

 

_*- Hast du vor zu Übertakten?*_

 

nein

 

_*- Falls der Rechner nicht nur für Spiele gedacht ist - wofür noch? (Videobearbeitung,zum Musik machen/erstellen,usw.)*_

 

nur Spiele und Home Office

 

_*- Welche anderen relevanten Informationen möchtest du noch mitteilen?*_

 

Ich hätte gerne eine generelle Einschätzung, ob es momentan sinnvoll ist, einen neuen Rechner zu kaufen oder ob man lieber noch 1-2 Monate wartet, weil etwas neues rauskommt.

 

 

So das wäre es! Momentan habe ich diesen im Auge: http://www.alternate.de/PCGH/Gaming-PC-GTX770-Edition/html/product/1141853?

aber ich denke, dass man Geld sparen kann, wenn man selbst etwas bastelt, bzw mehr für sein Geld bekommt!

Über eure Hilfe würde ich mich riesig freuen!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Henk


----------



## painschkes (29. September 2014)

_Man könnte das Beispielsweise so machen : Warenkorb_

 

_Ist jetzt ohne Zusammenbau und natürlich nur ein Beispiel._

 

_Mfg_


----------



## Keashaa (29. September 2014)

Hallo painschkes,

 

ich hab mal wieder eine Anfrage von einem Kumpel bekommen, die ich gerne wieder in deine fachlich kompetenten Hände weiterreiche ;-)

 

_*- Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner?*_

 

Nach Möglichkeit soll die 500&#8364;-Grenze nicht überschritten werden.

 

_*- Brauchst du außer dem Rechner selbst noch irgendwelche "Teile"? (Bezieht sich auf Peripheriegeräte,Monitore und natürlich Windows)*_

 

Nope.

 

_*- Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen?*_

 

Ist nicht notwendig, Aufbau wird selbst durchgeführt.

 

_*- Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen?*_

 

In erster Linie alte Festplatten, soweit ich es verstanden habe.
 

_*- In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden?*_

 

Generell soll nicht gespielt werden, sondern abgespielt werden. Und zwar BluRays in HD. Also 1080p.

 

_*- Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden?*_

 

Spielen ist wie gesagt nicht in den Anforderungen impliziert worden.

 

_*- In welchen Details möchtest du deine Spiele genießen?*_

 

-

 

_*- Hast du vor zu Übertakten?*_

 

Ich glaube nicht.

 

_*- Falls der Rechner nicht nur für Spiele gedacht ist - wofür noch? (Videobearbeitung,zum Musik machen/erstellen,usw.)*_

 

Das ist in der nächsten Frage besser beantwortet...

 

_*- Welche anderen relevanten Informationen möchtest du noch mitteilen?*_

 

* er sollte leise sein
* Speicher > 4 GB
* Grafikkarte sollte keinen aktiven Lüfter haben
* Grafikkarte sollte zwei digitale Ausgänge für Monitore haben
* Grafikkarte sollte ohne Probleme Blue Rays abspielen können
* Soundkarte kann On-Board sein
* Blue Rays Player
* eine SSD als Bootplatte
* mindestens 4 weitere SATA-Anschlüsse (je schneller desto besser, aber sie müssen abwärtskompatibel sein, damit ich bisherige Platten anschließen kann)
* Gehäuse muss 2 SATA Anschlüsse nach außen führen
* Gehäuse muss Soundanschlüsse nach vorn und nach hinten haben
* Gehäuse muss erlauben mindestens 3x3.5 " Festplatten über gedämpften Einbaurahmen anzuschließen
* Gigabit Ethernet
 

* Komponenten müssen LINUX-kompatibel sein

 

 

Danke dir vorab


----------



## Kaminski2 (29. September 2014)

Hey erstmal vielen Dank für dein Feedback! Habe nochmal mit einem Bekannten gesprochen und er hat mir dann, basierend auf deiner Empfehlung dies hier geschickt: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/b4d6b7220812795d4094da6a187a144a5d7a3ae8fd17d4f9b4d

Ist zwar mit Tower fast 150 drüber aber er meinte am Mainboard würde er nicht sparen. Die Asus Karte, da dies die OC Version ist und beides von Asus wäre, wo er auch gute Erfahrung gemacht hat und das etwas stärkere Netzteil als 8 Euro Investition in die Zukunft. Falls du Zeit findest, kannst du ja mal Antworten ob du dieses Upgrade als sinnvoll erachtest, sonst nochmal vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe!

MfG Henk


----------



## painschkes (29. September 2014)

_Ein Z-Mainboard ist beim Xeon und bei einer CPU ohne K dahinter (i5 4690K zB.) leider unnötig - ein Z-Mainboard ist zum übertakten gedacht._

 

_Das von mir ausgesuchte H97 Pro4 ist seit Monaten meine Standart-Empfehlung und bringt alles mit was man brauch - gespart ist da keineswegs..es muss nur nicht teurer sein._

 

_Joa..RAM kann man ändern..muss man aber nicht._

 

_Netzeil ist mit 580W noch in Ordnung - 480W reichen aber - aber das ist auch Geschmackssache._

 

_Ich würde das von mir genannte Mainboard nehmen - den Rest kann er ruhig nehmen._


----------



## Marinokey (30. September 2014)

Hallo Community,

 

_nach 6 Jahren ist ein neuer PC fällig. Leider bin ich zu sehr aus dem Thema raus und möchte Fehlkäufe vermeiden. Deshalb bitte ich euch um Beratung:_

 

Meine Wunschkonfiguration nach etwas Recherche

*CPU*

Intel i5 4690K bulk

(möchte keine AMD CPU)

*CPU-Kühler*

be quiet! Shadow Rock TopFlow SR1

(sollte großen Durchmesser haben und niedrige Drehzahl)

*Mainboard*

Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 3

(wird wohl zu mächtig sein, da ich nicht übertakten möchte)

*RAM*

G.Skill 2x4GB DDR3 1600

(habe hier keine Ahnung welcher RAM genau zur CPU / zum Board passt bzgl. Timing)

*Grafikkarte*

NVIDIA Zotac, 2Slot, GTX 760, 4GB

(möchte keine Radeon haben)

*Netzteil*

Enermax NAXN ADV 650W

(offenbar sind die Watt-Zahlen nicht expandiert)

*Gehäuse*

Aerocool, DS 200 Black Edition

(mögliche Alternative sollte auch gedämmt sein, keine Frontklappe, HDD entkoppelt)

*SSD*

Samsung, 250GB, 840 EVO

 

*- Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner?*
für die o.g. acht Komponenten werde ich ca. 1.000 Euro ausgeben, auf 100 Euro kommt es mir nicht an
*- Brauchst du außer dem Rechner selbst noch irgendwelche "Teile"? (Bezieht sich auf Peripheriegeräte,Monitore und natürlich Windows)*
bin mit Monitor, Maus, Tastatur und Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit zufrieden
*- Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen?*
nein, baue seit 1989 meine Hardware selbst zusammen und darauf freue ich mich wieder...
*- Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen?*
ja, werde eine 1TB SATA HDD und das DVD-RW (auch SATA) weiterverwenden
*- In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden?*
nur 1280x1024, mit sind höhere Auflösungen unangenehm, Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster 901B TFT 19" 4:3, vielleicht könnt ihr mich zu einem 16:9 überreden, war mir bisher suspekt zum spielen.
*- Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden?*
WoW, SC2, D3,
*- In welchen Details möchtest du deine Spiele genießen?*
hoch, vor allem "Sichtweite: Ultra" löst Begeisterung aus... ;-)
*- Hast du vor zu Übertakten?*
nein
*- Falls der Rechner nicht nur für Spiele gedacht ist - wofür noch? (Videobearbeitung,zum Musik machen/erstellen,usw.)*
habe zwar noch eine alte Videoschnittkarte rumliegen, glaube aber nicht an weitere Verwendung
*- Welche anderen relevanten Informationen möchtest du noch mitteilen?*

Fokus liegt auf einem leisen, stabilen, leisen, obere Mittelklasse und vor allem einem leisen System. Benötige keine separate Soundkarte, da ich mit einem offenen Headset spiele (für reine Sprache) und der Sound im Hintergrund über die Stereoanlage läuft. Das System wird nicht aufgerüstet werden, nur mit einer Grafikkarte und einem Monitor betrieben werden.

 

Vielen Dank an die Hardwareexperten!

Gruß

Mario


----------



## Maracudo (1. Oktober 2014)

Da mein Rechner nun fast 5 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat möchte ich mir was neues gönnen. Würde mich freuen, wenn ich hier hilfe bekommen könnte da ich selber nicht ganz soviel Ahnung habe welche Komponenten momentan was taugen.

 

_*- Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner?*_
700 &#8364; (+/- )

_*- Brauchst du außer dem Rechner selbst noch irgendwelche "Teile"? (Bezieht sich auf Peripheriegeräte,Monitore und natürlich Windows)*_
Maus, Tastatur, Monitor etc. vorhanden.

_*- Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen?*_
bevorzuge ich

_*- Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen?*_
Nein

_*- In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden?*_
Zu hoch wie es das Budget zulässt.

_*- Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden?*_
Quer Beet. Von MMORpg bis zum Ego Shooter

_*- In welchen Details möchtest du deine Spiele genießen?*_
Klingt zwar blöd, aber im Maximum was für das Budget möglich ist. Das man nicht alles auf Ultra stellen kann ist mir klar, da sind andere Beträge notwendig.

Wenn ich mich entscheiden muss min. Hoch

_*- Hast du vor zu Übertakten?*_
Nein, da ich keine Ahnung davon habe.

_*- Falls der Rechner nicht nur für Spiele gedacht ist - wofür noch? (Videobearbeitung,zum Musik machen/erstellen,usw.)*_
Nur noch für Office anwendungen (Word, Execl etc.)

_*- Welche anderen relevanten Informationen möchtest du noch mitteilen?*_

Wenn es möglich ist mit einer Geforce GraKa oder wenn nur eine Radeon drin wäre, wäre es net eine vergleichbare Geforce GraKa zu nenne auch wenn es dann etwas über 700 &#8364; gehen würde.

 

 

Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## Doomered (2. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

ich bin nach 6 Jahren mal wieder auf der leidigen Suche nach einem neuen Gaming-PC, mich stresst das leider immer wieder, ich bin aber froh, dass es immer wieder Leute mit Ahnung gibt, die einem helfen.

- Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner?
Bis zu 3000.

- Brauchst du außer dem Rechner selbst noch irgendwelche "Teile"? (Bezieht sich auf Peripheriegeräte,Monitore und natürlich Windows)
- Gaming-Maus und Tastatur
- Win7 (sofern Win8 nicht starke Leistungvorteile bringt, da ich die Oberfläche nicht besonders mag...)
- 24" Bildschirm mit hohem Sockel, damit nuchts zusätzliches auf dem Schreibtisch drunterlegen muss. (Grafikkarte sollte 2 HDMI Ausgänge haben, einmal für den Bildschirm und einmal für den Fernseher.)
- Meine grösste Sorge ist aktuell auch noch ein 5.1 Soundsystem, es muss nicht besonders leistungsstark sein, weil ich in einer Mehrfamilienwohnung lebe. Es wär gut wenn man die 4 Satelitenboxen an der Wand aufhängen könnte, oder die hinteren Boxen 1m Ständer haben. Braucht es dazu eine zusätzliche Soundkarte?

- Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen?
Zusammengebaut, Betriebssystem installiert und gestestet wär super, ich möchte am liebsten den Rechner auspacken, anschliessen und starten können.

- Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen?
Nein.

- In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden?
Mir reicht eigentlich eine 1920x1080 Auflösung, kann aber auch noch für die nächste Stufe kompatibel sein für den Preis. Für die Zukunft...

- Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden?
Aktuell gebe ich mich mit LoL/GW2/Diablo3/Heartstone zufrieden, in Zukunft werde ich wohl mal wieder einen Ego-Shooter in die Hand nehmen oder ein Rollenspiel, leider liegt das im Moment kaum drin, sofern ich nicht auf niedrigen Einstellungen spielen will.
In Zukunft steht Heroes of the Storm oder das neue Modern Warfare-Spiel zu den Spielen, die mich interessieren.

- In welchen Details möchtest du deine Spiele genießen?
Für die nächsten 1-2 Jahre wär es schön, wenn ich die neusten Spiele auf den höchsten Grafikeinstellungen spielen kann.

- Hast du vor zu Übertakten?
Nein.

- Falls der Rechner nicht nur für Spiele gedacht ist - wofür noch? (Videobearbeitung,zum Musik machen/erstellen,usw.)
Ich verwende den PC als BD/DVD-Player, hab für das bessere und grössere Bild den PC mit dem Fernseher verbunden, der Sound kommt vom aktuellen, etwas veralteten 5.1 Soundsystem (Crative THX Gigaworks G500, welches entsorgt wird...).
Desweiteren schaue ich auch noch oft die LoL LCS/Worlds-Livestreams, welches auf dem Fernseher ebefalls super rüberkommt.
Musik läuft ebenfalls regelmässig.
Der Rechner ist im Wohnzimmer neben dem Fernseher (das 5.1 Soundsystem ist auf den TV ausgerichetet, zum Gamen verwende ich eher mein Headset, da man eh oft das TS benutzt.) und dient halt für für alles. Es wär gut, wenn er leise ist, damit der Rechner bei der Wiedergabe von Filmen nicht zu aufdringlich ist.

- Welche anderen relevanten Informationen möchtest du noch mitteilen?
Ich glaub ich hab schon alles relevante bei den anderen Fragen mitgeteilt.

Danke für die Hilfe im voraus.


----------



## painschkes (2. Oktober 2014)

_@Marinokey_

 

_Wenn du nicht übertaken möchtest, würde ich schonmal keine K-CPU und somit auch kein Z-Mainboard mitnehmen._

 

_Generell ist bei deinem Budget deutlich mehr Leistung (vor allem auch bezogen auf die Grafikkarte) drin._

 

_Hier mal mein Beispiel : Warenkorb_

 

_-----------------_

 

_@Maracudo _

 

_Mit 700&#8364; kommt man schon ganz gut hin - das könnte dann (inkl. Zusammenbau) so aussehen : _

 

_i5 4590_

_Scythe Katana 4_

_MSI H97 PC-Mate_

_8GB Crucial BallistiX DDR3 1600MHz CL9_

_Zalman Z3_

_BeQuiet SystemPower 7 450W_

_Samsung SH-224DB_

_Seagate Barracuda 1TB_

_Sapphire R9 280X Tri-X_

_Zusammenbau_

 

_das wären dann (durch die 30&#8364; für den Zusammenbau) : 735,58&#8364; - allerdings nur wenn du die Teile von Geizhals aus in den Warenkorb packst - wie hier zu sehen - Hier gibts dann noch einen 10&#8364;-Gutschein._

 

_-----------------_

 

_@Doomered _

 

_Okay - die 3000&#8364; werde ich jetzt nicht voll ausschöpfen - aber ich denke du meintest damit auch eher, dass man nicht auf jeden Euro gucken muss (was nicht bedeutet, dass man irgendwas "Unnötiges" mit verbaut)._

 

_Das könnte dann Beispielsweise so aussehen : Warenkorb_

 

_Kurze Beschreibung : Hab (bei dem Budget) mal auf DDR4 gesetzt - also..passende CPU, neues Mainboard und nagelneuer DDR4-RAM. Passend dazu eine nagelneue GTX980. Ein 27" Monitor mit 2560x1440 Auflösung._

 

_Wie du siehst - alles in allem doch etwas übertrieben und sehr großzügig gemeint - aber..wieso nicht. (:_

 

_Maus und Tastatur hab ich mit Absicht weg gelassen - da hat jeder seine persönlichen Vorlieben._

 

_Bei den Boxen würde ich (wenn es dir hauptsächlich um Musik geht) eher auf gute Stereo-Studiomonitore setzen - oder ist das 5.1 für die Filme gedacht?

Leider fehlt mir bei so "Fertig-Boxensystem" die übersicht._

 

_Ist dir das ganze doch zu teuer? Dann kann man das natürlich alles günstiger machen._


----------



## Doomered (2. Oktober 2014)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, ich werde wohl bei der Grafikkarte (gtx970) und dem Prozessor (i4790 k) eine Stufe runterschalten, während die SSD eine mit 512GB wird und für den Bildschirm ev den Dell u3014 mit einer 2560x1600 Auflösung (30").
Ich werde meine Entscheidung dann mal hier posten, zum absegnen.


----------



## Doomered (2. Oktober 2014)

Doppelpost, Sorry.


----------



## Maracudo (2. Oktober 2014)

Danke für das zusammenstellen


----------



## Doomered (2. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe nun die V1 meines zukünftigen Rechners mal zusammengestellt:

http://www.hardwareversand.de/pcconfigurator.jsp?pcConfigurator.asid=1184893&pcConfigurator.gpOnly=0

- Etwas seltsam fand ich, dass ich keine Netzgeräte unter 600W auswählen konnte. Ich hab das Netzgerät genommen, dass butters1 ausgewählt hat, wär ich gezwungen ein Netzgerät in diesem Bereich zu wählen bin ich nicht ganz sicher, ob dies optimal ist.

- Bei den RAM hab ich ausgewählt, was am häufigsten empfohlen wurde, es gibt noch teurere "gleiche Modelle", allerdings verstehe ich den Unterschied nicht und in den Details ist auch kein merkbarer Unterschied festzustellen.

- Das Case ist praktisch dasselbe, wie das Nanoxia, allerdings hat das gewählte bessere Bewertungen erhalten, weswegen ich mit für das Fractal R4 entschieden habe.

- Beim CPU Lüfter ist es etwas seltsam, einige Seiten listen 1150 Sockel als kompatibel und andere nicht...

- Bei der SSD-Platte habe ich die 512GB-Version gewählt, die Dateien wurden bisher eigentlich immer grösser, von daher dachte ich, dass es nicht schaden sollte.

- Maus und Tastatur sind zum Spass und der Freude.

Kann man den Rechner so absegnen, oder gibt es Einwände?


----------



## Marinokey (3. Oktober 2014)

_@Marinokey_

 

_Wenn du nicht übertaken möchtest, würde ich schonmal keine K-CPU und somit auch kein Z-Mainboard mitnehmen._

 

_Generell ist bei deinem Budget deutlich mehr Leistung (vor allem auch bezogen auf die Grafikkarte) drin._

 

_Hier mal mein Beispiel : Warenkorb_

 

danke für Deine Zusammenstellung... bin mir jetzt noch unsicher wegen der 970er. Habe von einigen Modellen diverser Hersteller gelesen, das die ein Spulenfiepen generieren sollen. Da geb ich lieber mehr für eine von MSI oder ASUS aus, wenn die das definitiv nicht haben.


----------



## Dagonzo (3. Oktober 2014)

danke für Deine Zusammenstellung... bin mir jetzt noch unsicher wegen der 970er. Habe von einigen Modellen diverser Hersteller gelesen, das die ein Spulenfiepen generieren sollen. Da geb ich lieber mehr für eine von MSI oder ASUS aus, wenn die das definitiv nicht haben.

Die MSI ist die beste 970er, die man zur Zeit für Geld kaufen kann. Eine Lautstärke von 0,6 sone (entspricht ungefähr 37 db) macht der Karte so schnell erst mal keine andere nach. Zu der minimalen Lautstärke kommt außerdem eine extrem gute Kühlung. Auch hier erreicht die Karte absolute Spitzenwerte (65/66°C) unter Volllast. Und dabei ist die Karte noch übertaktet.

Da fragt man sich manchmal was andere Hersteller falsch machen, wenn man die Werte vergleicht.


----------



## Doomered (3. Oktober 2014)

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/87ce4f2203c001d053b1289701697845f21b18802c819de11ff
Die Mindfactory-Variante, mit richtigem Netzteil und der MSI Grafikkarte anstatt der von Asus. Die Tastatur konnte ich bei Mindfactory nicht bestellen, das werd ich wohl zusammen mit dem Bildschirm bei HWS bestellen, da der Bildschirm dort nochmals 25 Euro günstiger ist. (Dafür sind alle anderen Komponenten teurer. -.-'
Preis bei Mindfactory 1572.22 Euro + 324.83 Euro für Bildschirm und Tastatur bei HWS = 1897.05 Euro.


Edit: Wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe, dann liefert Mindfactory gar nicht in die Schweiz, was mich wieder zu Hardwareversand bringt...


----------



## Keashaa (6. Oktober 2014)

*nochmal lieb nachfrag, ob meine Anfrage nur untergegangen ist*


----------



## Dagonzo (6. Oktober 2014)

Edit: Wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe, dann liefert Mindfactory gar nicht in die Schweiz, was mich wieder zu Hardwareversand bringt...

Jo das mit Mindfactory ist blöde. Die beliefern wohl nur EU-Länder. Aber deine Zusammenstellung kannst du so kaufen (falls du es nicht schon hast). Das passt alles so. Selbst der CPU-Kühler ist einer der besten zur Zeit am Markt. Bleibt nur noch dir viel Spaß mit dem neuen Dingens zu wünschen!


----------



## Doomered (7. Oktober 2014)

Jo das mit Mindfactory ist blöde. Die beliefern wohl nur EU-Länder. Aber deine Zusammenstellung kannst du so kaufen (falls du es nicht schon hast). Das passt alles so. Selbst der CPU-Kühler ist einer der besten zur Zeit am Markt. Bleibt nur noch dir viel Spaß mit dem neuen Dingens zu wünschen! 


Ich werd die Komponenten demnächst einmal bestellen, von einem schweizer Händler.
Möglich, dass es sogar ein klein wenig teurer wird...
Ich hab mich entschlossen, den PC selbst zusammen zu bauen, im Sinne von; "Ein Gamer sollte das einmal in seinem Leben gemacht haben." 

Der Kühler hat es in sich, das Teil ist ja riesig. xD Ich hab mir ein Montagevideo angesehen. Wollte u.a. wissen, ob ich noch zusätzlich Wärmeleitpaste bestellen sollte.
Wenn man den Angaben vertraut, dann sind zwischen dem Gehäuse und dem Kühler dann noch 8 mm Platz. >.<

Wegen dem 5.1 Soundsystem seh ich mich gezwungen, in einen Fachhandel zu gehen und mich beraten zu lassen, ich find einfach keinen vernünftigen Subwoofer, mit dem ich nicht gleich das ganze Gebäude einreisse... >.>
Etwas traurig, dass ich in der Schweiz bisher nur einen Händler, mit einer anständigen Bandbreite von Angeboten (abseits der Mediamarkprodukte), gefunden habe. *seufz*

Hey, ich hab das doch richtig verstanden, eine OEM-Version, des Betriebssystem beinhaltet nicht die DVD, sondern nur den Key?

Wieviel Festplattenspeicher würdet ihr der Partition mit dem Betriebssystem zuweisen? Ich hab in einem Guide gelesen, dass 50GB mehr als ausreichen sind, ist das so?


----------



## Dagonzo (8. Oktober 2014)

Hey, ich hab das doch richtig verstanden, eine OEM-Version, des Betriebssystem beinhaltet nicht die DVD, sondern nur den Key?

Wieviel Festplattenspeicher würdet ihr der Partition mit dem Betriebssystem zuweisen? Ich hab in einem Guide gelesen, dass 50GB mehr als ausreichen sind, ist das so?

Nein eine OEM-Version bzw. DSP-Version hat nichts damit zu tun, dass es nur ein Key oder ein Datenträger ist. Ursprünglich sind solche Versionen nur für Komplettsysteme gedacht gewesen. Man darf diese aber schon seit vielen Jahren auf jeden PC installieren.
Diese Versionen beinhalten in der Regel aber keinen telefonischen Support, ansonsten gibt es zur Normalen Vollversion keinen Unterschied.
Wegen dem partitionieren. Ich denke mal, dass du auf der SSD das Betriebssystem installieren möchtest. Ich sehe aber keinen Sinn darin die SSD noch einzuteilen. Es bringt dir keinen Vorteil. Das tut es eigentlich generell auch bei den normalen HDD´s nicht. Aber wenn du es unbedingt machen willst, dann ist 50GB schon eine gute Zahl. Sollte dann aber noch beispielsweise Anwenderprogramme wie MS-Office oder ähnliches dazu kommen, dann kann das eng werden.
 
Ich hab mich entschlossen, den PC selbst zusammen zu bauen, im Sinne von; "Ein Gamer sollte das einmal in seinem Leben gemacht haben." 

Also viele stellen sich das immer schlimmer vor als es wirklich ist. Wenn man es aber erst einmal gemacht hat, dann macht man das schon fast im Schlaf.  Worauf man achten sollte, dass man sich nicht beim basteln irgendwie statisch aufgeladen hat, weil das kann tötlich für die empfindlichen Chips und Bauteile auf einer Platine sein, wenn die da was abbekommen. Wenn man sich ansonsten nicht allzu dumm anstellt, dann klappt das auch.
Was Wärmeleitpaste angeht, bin ich immer sehr gut mit der ArcticSilver (5) zurecht gekommen. Ist in der Regel auch einiges besser als die Standard-Paste die bei einer CPU oder einen CPU-Kühler dabei ist.


----------



## Doomered (8. Oktober 2014)

Die SSD wird deshalb unterteilt, wahrscheinlich in 100GB/412GB, damit ich auf der kleinen Partition das Betriebssystem + alle "wichtigen" Programme installiert werden, hab ich das abgeschlossen werd ich mit dem, auf der MX100 SSD mitgelieferten, Acronis True Image ein Backup erstellen und ich hab meine Ruhe. Spiele etc. wandern auf die grössere Partition.

 

Das mit dem Erden hab ich schon gelesen, eigentlich sollt ich es ja wissen, aber sowas vergisst man relativ schnell, wenn man im Job nicht mit solch feiner Elektronik sondern gröberen Sachen zu tun hat. Wärmeleitpaste werd ich den Alpenföhn nehmen, hat gute Testergebnisse geliefert.


----------



## Dagonzo (9. Oktober 2014)

Wärmeleitpaste werd ich den Alpenföhn nehmen, hat gute Testergebnisse geliefert.

Ok, für den Normalnutzer ist das eher egal was man nimmt, solange man nicht extremes Overclöcking mit Trockeneis oder ähnliches betreiben will. Wichtig ist einfach nur ein guter Wärmeleitwert.


----------



## Doomered (10. Oktober 2014)

Naja ich werde einen i7 4790k + ga-z97x-ud3h nehmen, allerdings lasse ich das overclocken sein, ich hab mich reingelesen und ich hab echt keinen Bock auf dieses rumgeeiere mit den Prozessorspannungen.


----------



## painschkes (19. Oktober 2014)

_Hat sich alles geklärt? Hatte die Tage überhaupt keine Meinung auf Foren - sorry. (:_


----------



## Keashaa (19. Oktober 2014)

Meine Anfrage hier ist noch offen 

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/203930-pc-zusammenstellungen-september-2014/?p=3419001


----------



## squats (21. Oktober 2014)

das mit den 2 SATA nach aussen wird ein "Problem", was hast du denn vor?

 

n Wechselrahmen wäre vielleicht was


----------



## Keashaa (31. Oktober 2014)

Ich vermute mal, sowas in der Art wünscht sich mein Kollege. Mittlerweile eilt es bei ihm auch etwas, da sein alter Rechner sich verabschiedet hat...

 

@painschkes: Kein Vorschlag deinerseits?


----------



## Keashaa (11. November 2014)

*ignoriert fühl*


----------



## Oonâgh (19. November 2014)

./edit

 

Hat sich erledigt.

 

Sorry Keashaa, von deinem Anliegen hab ich leider keine Ahnung


----------



## ZAM (8. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin mal auf die Frühjahres-Zusammenstellung gespannt, weil momentan sind mir die Preise teilweise zu heftig, danke Weihnachtsgeschäft. Vor mitte/ende Februar schaffe ich mir keinen neuen PC an, aber meine Vorstellung geht momentan in die Richtung:

CPU: Intel Core i7 5820K 6x 3.30GHz So.2011-3
Cooler: Scythe Mugen 4 Tower Kühler
Board: Asus X99-A oder Asus X99-S
GPU: MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4G oder Zotac AMP 970 Extreme
RAM: 16GB Crucial DDR4-2133 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit
Netz: 550 Watt Seasonic G Series Modular 80+ Gold

Gehäuse: .. weiß ich noch nicht, aber gut gekühlt und silent wäre super. Fractal Design R4?

SSD: 250GB Samsung 840 Evo (Sonst keine Platten, hab noch reichlich zum Verbauen ^^).
Laufwerk: irgendwas für 20-30&#8364;
OS: Microsoft Windows 8.1 64 Bit Deutsch OEM


----------



## squats (11. Dezember 2014)

bei der SSD könnte man dann vorher nochmal gucken, die 840EVO ist ja doch schon leicht angestaubt  für dich evtl. auch ne Pro

 

auf jeden Fall nochmal im Feb. nachfragen


----------



## ZAM (11. Dezember 2014)

Ach Pro ist nicht nötig. 

Je nachdem wie die Preise im komm,enden Jahr ausschauen, wäre ich auch ner 980 nicht abgeneigt, auch wenn die für 1080p-Spielerlebnisse überdimensioniert ist. Aber einmal wieder richtig oben mitmischen.


----------



## H2OTest (24. Dezember 2014)

Naja Im Frühjahr kommt auch was Neues bei mir ... Will dann denke ich mal mit dem Streamen anfangen.

 

Zuerst kommt der PC dann der 2. Moniteor dann Großmebraner und Mischpult... 

Gedacht hatte ich auch an Leise... budget für den Pc um die 1000 Euro - SSD - Intel Cpu i7 - 970 oder 980 ... weiß nur noch nicht welche und was dazu. 16Gb oder 24GB ram? hmm Fragen über Fragen


----------



## Dagonzo (25. Dezember 2014)

Zuerst kommt der PC dann der 2. Moniteor dann Großmebraner und Mischpult... 

 

Hier würde ich dann auch eine gute Soundkarte empfehlen, wenn du viel mit Musik machen willst. Zum Beispiel eine "ASUS Xonar Essence STX". Creative hat natürlich auch gute Soundkarten, gar keine Frage, aber leider einen recht schlechten Treiber-Support.

Was die Grafikkarte angeht, kann man zur Zeit eigentlich nur eine GF 970 oder 980 empfehlen. Da ich der Meinung bin, das man spätestens zur CeBit 2015 (Mitte März) eine 980ti ankündigen wird, sollte man vielleicht bis dahin warten. Das könnte zumindest für die jetzige 980 einen Preisrutsch von 50 - 100 Euro bedeuten, je nach Modell.

Solltest du auch mit einem neueren i7 von Intel liebäugeln wie ZAM, dann ist der 5820 sicherlich eine gute Wahl. Hierbei sollte man aber beachten, dass dafür DDR4 Speicher benötigt wird und es dann mit 1.000 Euro knapp werden kann. Bei 16GB RAM sind es allein bei den günstigsten Angeboten zur Zeit 170- 180 Euro + CPU für ca. 350 Euro. Bei den Speicherpreisen wird sich auch in den nächsten Monaten noch nichts ändern.

Ansonsten erst mal abwarten. Wenn du in den nächsten zwei Monaten noch nichts kaufen willst, solltest du zum gegebenen Zeitpunkt einfach hier mal einen eigenen Thread aufmachen.

 

Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## H2OTest (25. Dezember 2014)

Hier würde ich dann auch eine gute Soundkarte empfehlen, wenn du viel mit Musik machen willst. Zum Beispiel eine "ASUS Xonar Essence STX". Creative hat natürlich auch gute Soundkarten, gar keine Frage, aber leider einen recht schlechten Treiber-Support.

[...] dass dafür DDR4 Speicher benötigt wird [SIZE=11.8181819915771px][...][/SIZE]

 

Frohe Weihnachten!

Okay das mit dem DDR4 wusste ich nicht. DAs mit Der Soundkarte wird dann eh der Fall sein damit mein Sennheiser DT7 zur Geltung kommt. Aber ich möchte mit dem Setup dann eher Streamen udn muss gucken ob im Frühjahr meine Leitung dafür passt.

 

Und ebenfalls Frohe Festtage


----------



## painschkes (25. Dezember 2014)

_Wofür eine Soundkarte, wenn Großmembraner + Mischpult?_

 

_Lohnt sich dann maximal für Kopfhörer._

 

_----------------------------------------------------------------------------_

 

_Werde mich heute mal an die Bearbeitung vom Thread machen._


----------



## H2OTest (25. Dezember 2014)

_Lohnt sich dann maximal für Kopfhörer._

 

 

 

Dis  naja man merkt halt bei teueren Kopfhörern doch ein Unterschied


----------



## Dorbardus2010 (26. Dezember 2014)

Hallo suchen einen neuen pc hauptsächlich zum spielen, es wird musik daran gehört und viedos gekuckt. geschnitten oder so etwas wird daran aber nicht

 

*Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner? 500&#8364;

- Brauchst du außer dem Rechner selbst noch irgendwelche "Teile"? (Bezieht sich auf Peripheriegeräte,Monitore und natürlich Windows) nein

- Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen? Ja

- Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen? Nein

- In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden? 1024x768

- Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden? Dragon Age Inqusition, FF14, Fußballmanager, neuere Spiele

- In welchen Details möchtest du deine Spiele genießen? hoch

- Hast du vor zu Übertakten? Nein

- Falls der Rechner nicht nur für Spiele gedacht ist - wofür noch? (Videobearbeitung,zum Musik machen/erstellen,usw.) nur für Spiele

- Welche anderen relevanten Informationen möchtest du noch mitteilen?*


----------



## eMJay (30. Dezember 2014)

*- In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden? 1024x768*

 

Ist das jetzt dein ernst? 1024x768???


----------



## Dorbardus2010 (30. Dezember 2014)

ja ist mein ernst. ich bin sehbehindert und da die größen ab oben genannter größe immer kleiner und für mich damit unleserlicher werden brauch ich diese größe. finds ein bisschen schade das ich hier keine Tips bekomme sondern mich erstmal verteidigen muss warum ich das will.


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. Dezember 2014)

Da du nur in dieser Auflösung spielen willst, sollte sogar der 400&#8364;-PC reichen, der am Anfang steht.


----------



## Dagonzo (30. Dezember 2014)

ja ist mein ernst. ich bin sehbehindert und da die größen ab oben genannter größe immer kleiner und für mich damit unleserlicher werden brauch ich diese größe. finds ein bisschen schade das ich hier keine Tips bekomme sondern mich erstmal verteidigen muss warum ich das will.

Bitte mal den Ball flach halten!

Es ist schließlich nun mal Heute keine gängige Auflösung mehr. Vor 15 Jahren wäre das was anderes gewesen. Und das du eine Sehbehinderung hast, kann hier schließlich auch keiner wissen. Es wäre absolut fair von dir gewesen darauf auch rechtzeitig mal hinzuweisen, anstatt dann so zu reagieren. Meinst du nicht?

 

- Welche anderen relevanten Informationen möchtest du noch mitteilen?
Da hätte das mal gut reingepasst.


----------



## Grushdak (30. Dezember 2014)

Er hält den Ball doch flach und hat imo genau richtig auf den Post reagiert.

Er hat seine Wünsche geäußert - wieso warum +++ kann dann doch egal sein.

Im Laden kommt auch kein Angestellter so daher, "was nur ne DVD?^^"

 

Man muss nicht so herablassend, belächelnd reagieren "was in dieser Auflösung ... lol" !!

Wer sich über Sachen wundert, kann fragen - oder besser gar nix sagen!

 

Und  auf "private "Probleme/Gründe" würde keiner gleich hinweisen - bestimmt auch nicht Du.

Zudem sind die auch nicht beratungs/kaufentscheidend.

 

btt


----------



## painschkes (3. Januar 2015)

_So..mal wieder etwas überarbeitet bzw. aktualisiert. _


----------



## Bulles (13. Januar 2015)

Hallo alle zusammen  

Hab mich gerade extra hier angemeldet, um meinen technischen Horizont zu erweitern und weil ich mir einen neuen "Gamer" PC zulegen möchte.
 

*Fragebogen*

- Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner?
*Am liebsten bis ~700 Euro, wenn es**teurer ist, muss ich eben schauen was ich dafür bekomme.*

- Brauchst du außer dem Rechner selbst noch irgendwelche "Teile"? (Bezieht sich auf Peripheriegeräte,Monitore und natürlich Windows)
*Habe gar nichts mehr. Also Ja.*

- Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen?

*Ja, ich kann das nämlich nicht *

- Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen?
*Negativ.*

 

- Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden?

*Hauptsächlich (Aufbau-)Strategie, wie Anno 1404/2070, Total War, Die Siedler. *

*Vielleicht werde ich auch bei Spielen wie Battlefield umsteigen, aber das steht noch im Raum. *

 

- In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden? - In welchen Details möchtest du deine Spiele genießen?

*Die Strategiespiele (auch die Neuesten) unbedingt auf hoher/höchster Auflösung.*

*Wenn ich ggf. bei Battlefield umsteige reicht mir dort eine Mittlere Qualität.*

 

- Hast du vor zu Übertakten?

*Nein.*

- Falls der Rechner nicht nur für Spiele gedacht ist - wofür noch? (Videobearbeitung,zum Musik machen/erstellen,usw.)

*Ich habe die letzten Jahre mit nem 15 Zoll Mac Book Pro gearbeitet. Internet surfen, DVD's schauen, Word/Power Point arbeiten (cf. Uni!) und viel mehr brauche ich eigentlich nicht. Der neue PC sollte das hinbekommen.*

- Welche anderen relevanten Informationen möchtest du noch mitteilen?

*Wie gesagt ich hatte bisher nen Mac, den ich auch behalten werde, aber möchte nun einen Windows PC der vor allem für Aufbaustrategie genutzt wird. *

*Ich hab mir schon ein paar Gedanken gemacht und wollte dazu mal eure Meinung hören:*

** Intel Core i5/ i7*

** **min. 3.0 Ghz*

** Arbeitsspeicher min. 8 GB*

** Festplatte 1TB*

** Grafikkarte min. 2 GB, lieber 3-4 GB, wenn 4 nicht etwas zuviel und teuer ist.*

 

*Letzte Frage: brauche ich eine SSD?*

 

 

Jetzt erstmal danke an alle Leser und hoffe auf informative Antworten! 
 

Mfg Bulles


----------



## ZAM (15. Januar 2015)

Mach bei der Version für 1.500&#8364; mal eine Alternative für reines Full-HD-Zocken, also 200&#8364; sparen mit ner 970 statt 980 GTX. Und eine Zusammenstellung mit nem i7-5820 wäre auch nice


----------



## H2OTest (2. Februar 2015)

_*- Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner?*_
_ 1000 -+ 100_
_*- Brauchst du außer dem Rechner selbst noch irgendwelche "Teile"? (Bezieht sich auf Peripheriegeräte,Monitore und natürlich Windows)*
Windows
*- Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen?*
ja
*- Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen?*
nein
*- In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden?*
1080p
*- Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden?*
BF 4 3 Hardline The Crew, Skyrim
*- In welchen Details möchtest du deine Spiele genießen?*_
_So Hoch wie möglich beim streamen_
_*- Hast du vor zu Übertakten?*
nein
*- Falls der Rechner nicht nur für Spiele gedacht ist - wofür noch? (Videobearbeitung,zum Musik machen/erstellen,usw.)*
streamen
*- Welche anderen relevanten Informationen möchtest du noch mitteilen?*_
_Hätte gerne eine extra Soundkarte und 16 GB Ram - dazu eine NVIDIA Grafinkkarte 970 _


----------



## H2OTest (3. Februar 2015)

[attachment=13782:IMG_20150203_134327.jpg][attachment=13783:IMG_20150203_134336.jpg][attachment=13784:IMG_20150203_134343.jpg]Hier mal n Angebot vom ortlichem Shop


----------



## squats (3. Februar 2015)

wie wäre der Preis?

 

16GB find ich unnötig momentan, sind knapp 60-65&#8364; die woanders fehlen z.b. i7

 

warum eine Soundkarte, was würde dahinter hängen?

 

ich guck mal wo ich da preislich hinkomme

 

http://geizhals.de/eu/?cat=WL-515208

 

und bei HWV

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (3. Februar 2015)

Preis wären 976 Euro - dahinter sitzt ein Sennheise HD7 - also kein billig Kopfhörer  die 16GB bräuchte ich- da ich 8 jetzt schon auslaste


----------



## squats (3. Februar 2015)

is halt schwierig irgendwo muss man Abstriche machen oder Budget aufstocken

 

Soundkarte würd ich erstmal lassen und nen Board mit ALC1150(z.b. http://geizhals.de/asrock-fatal1ty-h97-performance-90-mxgtu0-a0uayz-a1106900.html?hloc=de)nehmen, der KH hat nen guten Wirkungsgrad und 95Ohm, das passt

 

die vom Händler ausgewählte Grafikkarte ist halt auch im Ref.-Design, ich weiss nicht wie wichtig dir Lautstärke ist


----------



## H2OTest (3. Februar 2015)

dann stell bitte mal was "nach meinen Forderungen"zusammen unddann gucke ich mal was sich preislich machen lässt


----------



## Geheimer2579 (4. Februar 2015)

Hallo liebe Com. Ich bin ihr neu und habe nun eine Große Frage.

 

Ich habe vor mir einen eigen (Gaming)PC zu Konfigurieren. Da ich noch ein Anfänger bin würde ich gerne eure Hilfe haben (also Vorschläge und Tipps):

 

Hier die Infos was ich suche, was ich Ausgeben und sonstiges:

 

Was soll der Pc können:

1.Man sollte  Aktuelle Spiele flüssig und mit hoher Grafik spielen und Aufnehmen können.

2. Video und Ton Bearbeitungsprogramme sollten flüssig laufen(auch Professionelle und Umfangreiche Programme)

3. Videos etc. sollte man Rändern und dabei noch flüssige Spielen/ Videos spielen/kucken können.

4. Man sollte ein 5.1 Sound System Anschließen können.

 

Was mein Barget:

1.000&#8364; - 1.200&#8364; (max.1.500&#8364

 

Sonstiges:

1. Da ich Handwerklich Ungeschickt bin möchte ich diesen von Einen Anbieter Konfiguriert Bestellen. (Also welche Seiten könnte ihr mir Empfehlen ?)

2. Der PC sollte in etwa wir die nächsten 5Jahre reichen. (Also so, das die Leistung in 4Jahren immer noch Ausreichend ist und am besten einen Anbieter wo man bis zu 5  Jahre Garantie hat/haben kann.)

3. Über Betriebssystem habe ich schon nachgedacht (und mich auch eigentlich entschieden). (Natürlich kann man mir Trotzdem Tipps geben)

4. Ein DVD Lesser/Brenne soll natürlich Auch Vorhanden sein. (Hier Bitte Tipps)

5. Kartenleser sollte ebenfalls Vorhanden sein. (Hier Bitte Tipps) 

 

Nun hoffe ich auf eure Hilfe egal ob Komplet Konfiguration Vorschläge oder Tipps bei zb. CPU, Grafikkarte, Soundkarte, Belüftung, Arbeitsspeicher etc.


----------



## ZAM (4. Februar 2015)

Zur Zeit sind die Hardware-Preise eher keine Empfehlung für einen Kauf.


----------



## myadictivo (8. Februar 2015)

Moin,

 

ich hätte auch mal eine Anfrage. Ich habe zuhause einen flotten Rechner zum zocken, allerdings arbeite ich im Schichtdienst und hätte gerne was um mir die Nächte sinnvoll zu gestalten.

Problem ist, dass einigermaßen zocktaugliche Laptops bei ~500 losgehen und ich eigentlich keinen Bedarf dafür sehe, denn außer bei den Nächten würde ich es nicht nutzen. Deshalb die Überlegung von mir, mir einfach einen möglichst kleinen aber rechenstarken Zweit-Pc zusammen zu stellen.

 

Ich bin zu dem hier gekommen :

 

Mindfactory-Warenkorb

 

- Der A10 müsste ja locker meinen Bedürfnissen entsprechen (Diablo3, mal ein älteren Steam Titel)

- 8GB RAM oder doch eher nur 4 (WIn8.1) und welche Geschwindigkeit ? Habe im Kopf das die APU enorm von schnellerem RAM profitiert.

- Mainboard gewählt wegen vielen Anschlüssen (DVI,HDMI,VGA) und USB3.0

- Gehäuse - passt da alles so rein ? Probleme zu erwarten ?

 

Gezockt würde dann wenn überhaupt nur in 1080p oder was da für Gurken an Monitoren auf Arbeit rumstehen  Festplatte hätte ich hier noch 500GB liegen.

 

edit :

so, hab mich nun für den a10 7850k entschieden, dazu 8gb 2133er RAM (2x4G. da ich nicht wusste ob ich das mainboard mit CPU/boxed lüfter in das kleine gehäuse bekomme, habe ich mich für ein mini-tower entschieden. mit den maßen ist der auch noch leicht mal auf arbeit schleppbar 

festplatte und netzteil hab ich noch hier liegen. bin mal gespannt.


----------



## xkillerhaix (9. Februar 2015)

Ich bin durch Zufall auf diese Seite gestoßen und dachte mir ich frag hier einfach mal nach, auch wenn es hier scheinbar hauptsächlich um Tower Pc's geht. Als ich den Post eröffnet hatte, hatte ich diesen sticky Post übersehen, tut mir Leid, aber hier scheints besser rein zu passen. ^^
Ich möchte mir voraussichtlich nächsten Monat ein neues Notebook anschaffen. Es soll ein 17" Notebook werden, welches hauptsächlich zum Zocken und für die Uni genutzt wird. Weiterhin würde ich darüber Filme schauen/streamen, ab und an mal ein paar Bilder bearbeiten und die Boxen sollten auch gut sein, was das angeht, bin ich etwas verwöhnt durch meinen Dell XPS 17. Das Gewicht spielt kaum eine Rolle und das Akku sollte im office Betrieb möglichst ca. 4 Stunden halten können, ansonsten habe ich meistens eine Steckdose in der Nähe. Ein mattes Full-HD Display sollte inzwischen ja eigentlich Standard sein. Eine SSD Festplatte wäre nicht schlecht, aber lässt sich ja auch nachrüsten, 500GB HDD Speicher sollten mir widerum ausreichen. Ein Betriebssystem brauche ich nicht Preislich dachte ich an um und bei 1000. Bei weiteren Fragen, fragt einfach. ^^ Vielen Dank im voraus.  
Mfg killerhai.


----------



## Ahramanyu (9. Februar 2015)

Ich bin aktuell auch dabei, mir für einen neuen Rechner etwas Geld zurückzulegen. Da es allerdings noch ein paar Monate dauert, bis es soweit ist, brauche ich noch keine Zusammenstellung. Interessieren würde mich, ob es in den nächsten 4-5 Monaten Ereignisse geben wird, welche auf die aktuellen Hardwarepreise Einfluss nehmen (z.B. eine neue Generation Prozessoren oder Grakaserie). Hat da jemand Infos für mich? Lohnt es sich auf irgendwas eventuell noch einen weiteren Monat zu warten?


----------



## painschkes (14. Februar 2015)

_@Ahramanyu_

 

_Sollte eigentlich nicht so sein - zumindest hab ich grad kein "Oh, warte bloss darauf"-Teil im Kopf._

 

_@xkillerhaix_

 

_Also bei den ganzen Anforderngen die du hast, kommt eigentlich nur das Acer Aspire V Nitro Black Edition in Frage. Ansonsten mal schauen worauf du vllt verzichten könntest, wenn es doch günstiger sein soll?_

 

_@myadictivo_

 

_Sorry - hatte in letzter Zeit sogut wie gar nicht reingeschaut..aber du hast ja anscheinend bestellt - und..was kam raus? :-)_

 

_@Geheimer2579_

 

_1. Mindfactory baut für 99&#8364; jeden PC zusammen - Hardwareversand baut für 30&#8364; zusammen - bei Hardwareversand werden allerdings nur leichte CPU-Kühler verbaut..was bei PC's die man übertaken will, nicht gut ist - die Entscheidung liegt bei dir. Hast du vor zu übertakten?_

_2. Sollte bei 1500&#8364; Budget machbar sein - mit 5 Jahren Garantie ist immer so eine Sache._

_3. Wofür hast du dich entschieden? Windows 7? Windows 8.1?_

_4. Kein Problem - ist bei der Zusammenstellung enthalten._

_5. Soll der Kartenleser verbaut sein oder ein "Mobiler" der über USB angechlossen wird?_

 

_-------------------------------_

 

_Thread wieder komplett aktualisiert. :-)_


----------



## myadictivo (15. Februar 2015)

_@myadictivo_
 

_Sorry - hatte in letzter Zeit sogut wie gar nicht reingeschaut..aber du hast ja anscheinend bestellt - und..was kam raus? :-)_
 

 

habe mich wie gesagt für dem a10-7850k entschieden, dazu 2x4gb g.skill 2133er RAM auf einem GA-F2A88XM-HD3 mainboard 

läuft alles wunderbar mit win8.1

 

würde nur gerne den boxed kühler noch wechseln  jemand eine empfehlung für nen fm2+ kompatiblen kühler um die 30&#8364; und wenn möglich nicht grade ein 1kg bolide, wie gesagt gehäuse wird öfter mal bewegt, ist ein mini-tower und ob das RAM LP ist kann ich jetzt auch nicht sagen 

generell würde mich mal interessieren ob ich den A10 sowohl cpu als auch gpu seitig übertakten kann ? mit dem boxed sind schon 4,4GHz takt möglich laut catalyst-testläufen. die gpu läuft jedoch standardmäßig auch mit 720MHz und sollte ja auch mit knapp 1GHz betrieben werden können.


----------



## painschkes (15. Februar 2015)

_Keine Ahnung was das übertakten der APU angeht - da fehlt mir leider die Erfahrung..aber Google/Youtube spucken da sicher ein paar Sachen zu aus._

 

_Wegen der Kühler-Frage..eventuell ein Cooler Master Hyper T4 oder Thermalright True Spirit 90 bzw. 120? :-)_


----------



## myadictivo (15. Februar 2015)

jo..hab mich mal was eingelesen in die OC möglichkeiten des 7850k 

kühler werd ich mir mal angucken..danke an der stelle


----------



## Thoor (15. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

 

Ich hoffe auch "nicht PC Anfragen" sind hier erwünscht 

 

Ich suche für mein Surface Pro 3 ein Wireless Kopfhörer. Ich habe schon einige getestet, jedoch kommt keiner an die Leistung meines 40 Euro USB Headset heran (klangtechnisch) obwohl sie deutlich mehr gekostet haben.

 

Ich möchte im Grunde nur ein Wireless Kopfhörer (Mikro kein muss!) mit einer gescheiten Soundqualität, also kein Flimmern, Rauschen, Unterbrüche, etc und vorallem mit etwas Bass. Am liebsten wäre mir ein USB Empfänger, aber eine Ladestation mit 3.5mm Klinkenanschluss ist auch ok, bitte einfach kein Bluetooth. Budget liegt so bei 80-100 Euro, was ja im Moment etwa CHF 100.- entspricht :-P

 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## TonytheRex (15. Februar 2015)

Hallo   Wollte mir nach einiger Überlegung mal einen neuen Rechner zulegen. _Habe immer stark veraltete PC-Systeme gehabt und will einfach mal ein paar aktuelle Spiele in ordentlicher Qualität spielen. Wäre natürlich auch Klasse wenn man mit dem Rechner auch in paar Jahren noch ordentliche Perfomance erzielen könnte. _
 
 
 
_- Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner?  800 ca

- Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen? Laufwerk

- In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden? 1900:1200

- Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden? Alles eigentlich, aktuelle Spielen sollen in höchster Qualität spielbar sein wenn möglich. 

- In welchen Details möchtest du deine Spiele genießen?  Die für das Budget höchstmöglichen Details

- Hast du vor zu Übertakten? Eigentlich nicht, wäre das Sinnvoll ? Kenne mich mit dem übertakten nicht aus, habe nur oft gelesen es sei in manchen Fällen der Grund für kaputte Hardware. 

- Falls der Rechner nicht nur für Spiele gedacht ist - wofür noch? (Videobearbeitung,zum Musik machen/erstellen,usw.) Office, selten Gimp. _
 
_Vielen lieben Dank schon mal für die Antwort. Finde die Informationsbereitstellung echt Klasse !_

 

 

Edit: Meine Hauptfrage ist eigentlich ob ich den 800 Euro Rechner direkt so übernehmen kann


----------



## Dagonzo (15. Februar 2015)

Ich bin aktuell auch dabei, mir für einen neuen Rechner etwas Geld zurückzulegen. Da es allerdings noch ein paar Monate dauert, bis es soweit ist, brauche ich noch keine Zusammenstellung. Interessieren würde mich, ob es in den nächsten 4-5 Monaten Ereignisse geben wird, welche auf die aktuellen Hardwarepreise Einfluss nehmen (z.B. eine neue Generation Prozessoren oder Grakaserie). Hat da jemand Infos für mich? Lohnt es sich auf irgendwas eventuell noch einen weiteren Monat zu warten?

Also rechnen sollte man auf jeden Fall noch damit, dass nVidia eine Ti-Variante der 980 in die Spur schicken wird. Meiner persönlichen Meinung vielleicht sogar schon zur CeBit Mitte März.

Bei Intel steht Mitte des Jahres (Ende zweites Quartal)  der neue Skydale CPU auf den Plan. Anfangs zwar für Notebooks, aber kurz danach folgen die Desktop-CPU´s. Unterstützt werden dann PCIe 4.0 sowie so wie auch SATA 4.0. aber auch der teure DDR4 Speicher ist dann dafür nötig. USB 3.1 wird dagegen aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht mit dabei sein.


----------



## Dagonzo (15. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

 

Ich hoffe auch "nicht PC Anfragen" sind hier erwünscht 

 

Ich suche für mein Surface Pro 3 ein Wireless Kopfhörer. Ich habe schon einige getestet, jedoch kommt keiner an die Leistung meines 40 Euro USB Headset heran (klangtechnisch) obwohl sie deutlich mehr gekostet haben.

 

Ich möchte im Grunde nur ein Wireless Kopfhörer (Mikro kein muss!) mit einer gescheiten Soundqualität, also kein Flimmern, Rauschen, Unterbrüche, etc und vorallem mit etwas Bass. Am liebsten wäre mir ein USB Empfänger, aber eine Ladestation mit 3.5mm Klinkenanschluss ist auch ok, bitte einfach kein Bluetooth. Budget liegt so bei 80-100 Euro, was ja im Moment etwa CHF 100.- entspricht :-P

 

Vielen Dank!

Welche >Kopfhörer wären dir da wichtig? In-Ear; On-Ear oder Over-Ear?


----------



## Thoor (15. Februar 2015)

Welche >Kopfhörer wären dir da wichtig? In-Ear; On-Ear oder Over-Ear?

On Ear oder Over Ear, spielt eigentlich keine Rolle, einfach keine In-Ear


----------



## painschkes (15. Februar 2015)

Edit: Meine Hauptfrage ist eigentlich ob ich den 800 Euro Rechner direkt so übernehmen kann 

 

_An sich ja - da die Zusammenstellungen gestern erst erneuer wurden._

 

_Kann dir allerdings gern auch was "zurechtschneidern" - wenn du zB. ein bestimmtes Gehäuse haben willst oder irgendwelche Extras (WLAN,etc.) brauchst._


----------



## ZAM (16. Februar 2015)

Ich hoffe der Euro wird bald wieder stärker -.-


----------



## painschkes (16. Februar 2015)

_Ja, ich auch ZAM._

 

_Hab die Zusammenstellungen extra angepasst - vorher hat man mehr für sein Geld bekommen, aber das weisst du ja._

 

_Sobald dem wieder so ist, werd ich das hier natürlich wieder anpassen._

 

_Aber hey..immerhin hab ich jetzt eine 1300-1500&#8364;-Variante..wie der Chef sich gewünscht hat.  :laugh: _


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. Februar 2015)

Ja ZAM, das hoffe ich auch. Aber nicht wegen der Hardware


----------



## TonytheRex (16. Februar 2015)

_An sich ja - da die Zusammenstellungen gestern erst erneuer wurden._

 

_Kann dir allerdings gern auch was "zurechtschneidern" - wenn du zB. ein bestimmtes Gehäuse haben willst oder irgendwelche Extras (WLAN,etc.) brauchst._

Brauche da eigentlich nichts, ich frage mich nur grad ob das Case wirklich mini sein soll ? Passt da noch alles rein ?


----------



## Dagonzo (16. Februar 2015)

On Ear oder Over Ear, spielt eigentlich keine Rolle, einfach keine In-Ear 

Also zum einen wäre es mal dieser:

http://www.amazon.de/Sony-MDR-RF4000K-Kabelloser-Digital-Funkkopfh%C3%B6rer-Aufladestation-schwarz/dp/B003GV3H96/ref=cm_rdp_product

Dieser ist etwas basslastiger.

 

Oder vielleicht auch dieser hier:

http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00H1XKDK6/?tag=gid-21&ascsubtag=948244f3a22825d6cdc7ca60d61300bc

Ich weis jetzt nicht, ob das genau das Modell ist, was ein Bekannter von mir hat, aber er ist sehr zufrieden damit.

 

Beide sind ohne Mikro.

Falls gewünscht schaue ich mich noch mal bei den Headsets um wegen Mikro.


----------



## painschkes (16. Februar 2015)

Brauche da eigentlich nichts, ich frage mich nur grad ob das Case wirklich mini sein soll ? Passt da noch alles rein ?

_Alles klar - joa, dann kannst du dabei bleiben._

 

_Das Gehäuse hat nur die Bezeichnung - es passen CPU-Kühler bis 160mm und Grafikkarten bis 400mm rein und ATX-Mainbaords auch - somit sollte das keinerlei Probleme geben. :-)_


----------



## Thoor (16. Februar 2015)

Also zum einen wäre es mal dieser:

http://www.amazon.de/Sony-MDR-RF4000K-Kabelloser-Digital-Funkkopfh%C3%B6rer-Aufladestation-schwarz/dp/B003GV3H96/ref=cm_rdp_product

Dieser ist etwas basslastiger.

 

Oder vielleicht auch dieser hier:

http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00H1XKDK6/?tag=gid-21&ascsubtag=948244f3a22825d6cdc7ca60d61300bc

Ich weis jetzt nicht, ob das genau das Modell ist, was ein Bekannter von mir hat, aber er ist sehr zufrieden damit.

 

Beide sind ohne Mikro.

Falls gewünscht schaue ich mich noch mal bei den Headsets um wegen Mikro. 

Vielen Dank für die super Vorschläge!

 

Der Sony spricht mich sehr an, mal schauen ob ich den in der Schweiz irgendwo auftreiben kann, bin eher der Shoppingmalleinkaufstyp 

 

Das zweite Modell sieht auch interessant aus, jedoch habe ich bereits negative Erfahrung mit eher (zumindest mir) unbekannten Marken gemacht, ebenso hat mich Bluetooth bis jetzt eher abgeschreckt. Ist es normal das bei Bluetooth ein rauschen, knacken und scheppern auftritt? Oder lag das tatsächlich nur an den Kopfhörern? Habe leider noch keine wirklich guten Erfahrung mit Bluetooth Peripherie gemacht :S


----------



## Dagonzo (16. Februar 2015)

Ist es normal das bei Bluetooth ein rauschen, knacken und scheppern auftritt? Oder lag das tatsächlich nur an den Kopfhörern? Habe leider noch keine wirklich guten Erfahrung mit Bluetooth Peripherie gemacht :S

Normalerweise sollte das nicht der Fall sein. Früher bei den älteren analogen Funkkopfhörern gab es schon öfters mal ein deutliches Rauschen. Da diese aber heute alle digital sind, sollte das nicht mehr passieren. Ich denke da war wohl eher was defekt.


----------



## myadictivo (17. Februar 2015)

_Wegen der Kühler-Frage..eventuell ein Cooler Master Hyper T4 oder Thermalright True Spirit 90 bzw. 120? :-)_

 

Hi,

 

mein T4 kam heute. leider lässt er sich auf nem FM2+ board nur in einer richtung installieren und dann passt es nicht mit der höhe des RAMs (g.skill ripjaw)...

eine alternative ? der boxed kühler hält die APU eigentlich selbst OC'ed ziemlich kühl, also zumindest zeigt mir die software keine kritischen werte, aber die lautstärke ist halt bißl nervig..

 

eine andere idee bevor ich jetzt 15 lüfter bestelle ^^ ?


----------



## TonytheRex (17. Februar 2015)

_Alles klar - joa, dann kannst du dabei bleiben._

 

_Das Gehäuse hat nur die Bezeichnung - es passen CPU-Kühler bis 160mm und Grafikkarten bis 400mm rein und ATX-Mainbaords auch - somit sollte das keinerlei Probleme geben. :-)_

 

Ok  Hab den grad bestellt, vielen dank nochmal !


----------



## myadictivo (19. Februar 2015)

eine andere idee bevor ich jetzt 15 lüfter bestelle ^^ ?

 

nach rücksprache mit mf-technikern konnte ich mich für den arctic freezer xtreme v2 entscheiden, der dann auch wirklich gepasst hat  jetzt herrscht ruhe und kälte im karton


----------



## painschkes (19. Februar 2015)

_Schön zu hören! :-)_


----------



## myadictivo (20. Februar 2015)

ja.. lüfter-wahl nervt echt. am i5 rechner habe ich den macho verbaut und der blockiert mir auch eine RAM-bank  aber da ists nicht weiter tragisch, weil ich auf dem board ja 4 slots hatte.

 

für den 7850k brauche ich jetzzt wohl noch eine SSD (etwas unschlüssig was die größe angeht) und weil ich ein bastelkind bin will ich auch mal dual-graphics / aka crossfire ausprobieren. dazu muss ich mir aber eine gebrauchte r7 250 besorgen oder ich zahl halt den vollen preis wenn meine feiertagszuschüsse vom dezember gibt diesen monat  ^^


----------



## overdev (24. Februar 2015)

Ich brauche einen neuen PC zum zocken. Außerdem möchte ich nebenbei verlustfrei aufzeichnen und Videos möchte ich so schnell wie möglich encodieren. Eine SSD mit 128 bzw 256 GB sollte drin sein. Um die anderen Festplatten kümmere ich mich.

Windows 7 brauche ich für den PC auch noch. 16 GB Ram mindestens und weil in Videos encodiere einen schnellen CPU mit viel GhZ pro Kern. Außerdem sollte es eine Nvidia Grafikkarte sein.

Ein großer Tower wäre angenehm damit ich besser die Komponenten einbauen kann und zusätzlich noch Hardware einbauen könnte.

Drei Festplatten (zwei davon im Raid) + SSD und HD Tv Karte kommt auf jedenfall rein. Warum so viele HDDs ? Zwei davon lasse ich fürs verlustfreie Aufzeichnen von Videospielen im Raid laufen, die SSD soll fürs System sein + wichtige Programme und eine Festplatte für Spiele und den Rest.

 

[SIZE=13.3333330154419px]Wenn es sich preislich machen lässt dann sollten die Sachen nicht allzu laut laufen. Eine gute Kühlung brauche ich wegen Übertakten und Video encodierung natürlich.[/SIZE]

Ihr könnt mir auch mehrere Vorschläge machen.

 

 

 

_Mein derzeitiger PC (grob):
CPU i5 2500k _

_GPU MSI GTX 560ti (twin frozr)_

_RAM 8 GB DDR3_

_Auflösung 1920x1080_
 

 

 

 

 

 

_- Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner?_

 

_1400-1600 &#8364;

- Brauchst du außer dem Rechner selbst noch irgendwelche "Teile"? (Bezieht sich auf Peripheriegeräte,Monitore und natürlich Windows)
Windows 7 sonst nichts_

_- Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen?
Nein_

_- Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen?
Nein_

_- In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden?
1920x1080 bzw ein wenig drüber aber unter 1440p._

_- Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden?
Alle Titel mit am besten voller Grafik. Auch Grafikbomben.
Allerdings kein Battlefield. _
 

_- In welchen Details möchtest du deine Spiele genießen?
So hoch wie möglich._

_- Hast du vor zu Übertakten?
Auf jedenfall._

 

_- Falls der Rechner nicht nur für Spiele gedacht ist - wofür noch? (Videobearbeitung,zum Musik machen/erstellen,usw.)
Fürs Videoencoding. Sprich einen CPU mit viel GhZ pro Kern. Denke da eher an einen i7 oder Ähnliches._

 

 

_- Welche anderen relevanten Informationen möchtest du noch mitteilen?_

[SIZE=13.3333330154419px]_Um Festplatten werde ich mich selber kümmern. Da ich eine hohe Schreibrate für Aufnahmen brauche._[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=13.3333330154419px]Wenn ihr noch was braucht fragt einfach.[/SIZE]


----------



## overdev (27. Februar 2015)

So ich mal wieder.

Mir wurden einige Komponenten empfohlen und daraus ist diese Zusammenstellung entstanden: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/03197b22056b6a26910c82e3af6d5d67a848442e878c24a760b

 

Wie gesagt die zwei Seagate Barracudas werden im Raid0 laufen damit ich meine Spiele aufzeichnen kann.

Ansonsten liegt das Budget bei 1600 &#8364; bzw ein *wenig* drüber.

 

Gibts da vielleicht noch Verbesserungsvorschläge ?


----------



## painschkes (28. Februar 2015)

_Hast im LPF von Peacy und Real usw. die Zusammenstellung erhalten, oder nicht? Da kann man das Problemlos so machen._

 

_Oder hast du die Zusammenstellung von da und aus anderen Foren zusammengewürfelt?_


----------



## squats (28. Februar 2015)

980 würd ich überlegen, wenn die 970 nichtmehr reicht reisst die 980er auch nichtmehr viel raus


----------



## Crucial² (28. Februar 2015)

Holy moly, hab ja ewig hier nicht mehr geposted 

 

@painschkes:

 

Der von dir vorgeschlagene 1,5k PC (https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/bb9516220b667ae237f5eee62e953704d324b57246ee4b01834),  wie gut eignet der sich zum Spielen und (wichtig *Streamen* von neuen Titeln?

 

Würde gerne in HD Streamen.

 

Oder würde da deiner Meinung nach de 1k PC auch reichen?

 

Wichtig ist halt, dass die Spiele extrem flüssig laufen, da ich unter anderem Shooter streame, da kann ich mir keine bemerkbaren FPS einbrüche leisten.


----------



## painschkes (1. März 2015)

Wichtig ist halt, dass die Spiele extrem flüssig laufen, da ich unter anderem Shooter streame, da kann ich mir keine bemerkbaren FPS einbrüche leisten.


_Hi Cruci, alles gut? :-)_

 

_Also..bei dem Satz würde ich dann schon eher auf die 1.5k-Version setzen..man könnte das ganze noch etwas günstiger gestalten - den E3 + H97-Board anstatt i7-K + Z97-Board.._

 

_..also..sofern du nicht vorhast zu übertakten?_

 

_Ansonsten kannst du damit alles problemlos spielen - streamen auch..ich mein..besser als i7/E3 und GTX 980 geht's eigentlich nicht - ausser du hast das Geld so locker sitzen das wir über DDR4-Gedöns und SLI reden._


----------



## Crucial² (2. März 2015)

Logo  Und bei dir?

 

 

Also Übertakten mag ich eigentlich nicht, kenn mich damit auch nicht so aus und lass da lieber die Finger davon 

 

Magst du mir einen Warenkorb bei mindfactory zusammenstellen mit der neuen Zusammenstellung ohne Übertakten pratisch? 

 

 

Noch ne frage: Wie sieht es seitens mindfactory mit PC Zusammenbau usw. aus? Machen die das ordentlich? Gibts allgemein Erfahrung mit Mindfactory?

 

 

Gruß


----------



## painschkes (2. März 2015)

_Hey,_

 

_ja..kein Problem._

 

_Das könnte dann so aussehen: Warenkorb_

 

_Wäre dann der genannte E3 + GTX 980 für ~200&#8364; weniger - eventuell noch eine zweite oder eine größere normale HDD - das ist natürlich dir überlassen._

 

_Der Zusammenbau von Mindfactory ist gut - Kabel sind recht ordentlich verlegt (natürlich nicht mit Kabelmanagement von einem selbst mit Stunden an Zeit zu vergleichen) aber ausreichend - dazu wird jeder CPU-Kühler verbaut, was bei Hardwareversand zB. nicht der Fall ist - daüfr kostet das bei Mindfactory allerdings auch 99&#8364; und bei Hardwareversand "nur" 30&#8364;._

 

_Man hört hier und da mal von etwas längeren Wartezeiten - da dann gerade ein Teil nicht mehr auf Lager ist/war und ja..aber ganz ehrlich..das kann einem überall passieren - ich hab bei Mindfactory bis jetzt nur ein paar Einzelteile bestellt - die Waren innerhalb von ein paar Tagen da (glaub so 3 Werktage in etwa) - ich war/bin bis jetzt zufrieden._

 

_Wie gesagt - die Zusammenstellung oben ist nur ein Beispiel, da lässt sich noch alles ändern (wenn dir zB. das Gehäuse nicht zusagt)._


----------



## squats (2. März 2015)

man muss das Übertakten ja nicht von vornherein ausschließen aber man kann es , außerdem hat der 4790K auch von Hause aus schon einen hohen Takt


----------



## painschkes (2. März 2015)

_Wenn der E3 nicht mehr mitkommt, dann bringt dir der übertaktete i7 (mal davon abgesehen das er nicht übertakten will) auch nicht wirklich sehr viel mehr - dafür hat er 200&#8364; gespart._


----------



## Crucial² (2. März 2015)

@painschkes:

Interessiert dich vielleicht auch, was andere Foren zu der Aufstellung sagen: http://starcraft2.ingame.de/forum/showthread.php?t=237854

 

Ist mein Haupt-Forum, weswegen ich da noch eine zweite Meinung einholen wollte.  Geht ja doch um ein bisschen Geld! ^^

 

 

Vielleicht kannst du die Posts ja mal kommentieren hier, denke am Wochenede bestell ich das gute Stück!


----------



## painschkes (2. März 2015)

_Joa, ist immer ganz interessant, danke. :-)_

 

_Kurze "Stellungsnahme" : _

 

_- Xeon + H97 Board hab ich genommen, da du nicht übertakten willst - das die das dort anzusprechen ist also überflüssig..allerdings wissen die ja nicht, dass du nicht übertakten willst, somit ist das also auch egal - wollte es nur anmerken._

 

_- Ich hab mit mit BeQuiet-Netzteilen gute Erfahrungen gemacht - hab selbst seid den letzten 3 PC's immer wieder eins - laufen alle bis heute noch problemlos - allerdings hat halt jeder so "seine" Firmen auf die er setzt, die angesprochenen wie EVGA und Corsair sind genauso zu empfehlen..das ist Geschmackssache._

 

_- Die GTX980 hab ich nur genommen da du explizit darauf hingewiesen hast das du streamst und währenddessen absolut garkeine Framedrops haben möchtest - ginge mit der GTX970 auch..allerdings bist du so auf der absolut sicheren Seite..die Frage ist natürlich, ob dir das der Aufpreis von einer GTX970 auf die GTX980 wert ist._

 

_- Das die Karte nicht die allerleiste ist, ist klar - dafür sehr kühl und hier und da kann man an der Lautstärke sicher ein wenig drehen..ausserdem ist die Hardware in einem gedämmten Gehäuse untergebracht..das schluckt auch nochmal Lautstärke - aber auch das ist wieder subjektiv._

 

_Alles in allem gerechtfertigte "Einwürfe" - sind aber eher Geschmacksfragen._

 

_PS : Da wir über 1080p reden, tut's wirklich einer GTX970 - wie gesagt..das ist dir überlassen. :-)_


----------



## Crucial² (2. März 2015)

Okay, dann behalte ich alles soweit bei, aber nehme die GTX970 

Perfekt, freue mich schon auf den PC! =)

 

 

Danke dir für die große Hilfe!!! Eigentlich müsstest provision von Mindfactory bekommen


----------



## painschkes (2. März 2015)

_Da bieten sich dann Gigabyte,MSI,und so an - siehst ja die Bewertungen bei MF..da hat man schon eine ganz gute Richtung, welche es denn werden könnte._

 

_Freut mich das ich dir helfen konnte - viel Spaß damit..und gern eine Rückmeldung geben, wenn du PC mal ein wenig durchgetestet hast._

 

_Ha, schon wär's..aber tolle Idee ;-)_


----------



## Crucial² (2. März 2015)

Ah kurze frage noch:

Hast du spontan ne alternative für den Alpenföhn CPU Kühler?

 

Der ist derzeit noch nicht lieferbar


----------



## painschkes (2. März 2015)

_Na sicher - ich finde den Arctic Cooling Freezer i30 aktuell ziemlich cool._

 

_Ansonsten halt ganz normal..CoolerMaster Hyper T4,Thermalright True Spirit 120,Scythe Katana 4 und so weiter - gibt zig Möglichkeiten. :-)_


----------



## Crucial² (3. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Müsste so passen, oder? @painschkes


----------



## painschkes (3. März 2015)

_Jap, passt._

 

_Viel Spaß damit. :-)_


----------



## squats (3. März 2015)

Netzteil würde auch locker das http://geizhals.de/be-quiet-straight-power-10-400w-atx-2-4-e10-400w-bn230-a1165465.htmlreichen


----------



## painschkes (3. März 2015)

_Hatte die 500W-Variante genommen - 400W reichen, jup - allerdings wurde ihm vom BeQuiet abgeraten und ich wollte mich nicht "streiten". :-)_


----------



## Crucial² (3. März 2015)

Okay ihr habt mich überzeugt! 

 

Nehm jetzt doch BeQuiet und dann das 400W, wenn das reicht.

 

 

Wenn du nochmal in das Forum schaust das ich verlinkt habe, da streiten sie sich jetzt auch über Corsair Netzteile  Dann vertrau ich doch lieber euch!


----------



## squats (3. März 2015)

_Hatte die 500W-Variante genommen - 400W reichen, jup - allerdings wurde ihm vom BeQuiet abgeraten und ich wollte mich nicht "streiten". :-)_

 

 achso, das wusst ich nich 

 

wenns mal Probleme geben sollte, http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f200/kannst gleich bei den herstellern nachfragen


----------



## Crucial² (5. März 2015)

So hab nun bestellt  Bin gespannt wann er ankommt.

 

Werde euch auf dem laufenen halten, vielen Dank nochmal für die Hilfe!


----------



## ZAM (5. März 2015)

achso, das wusst ich nich 

 

wenns mal Probleme geben sollte, http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f200/kannst gleich bei den herstellern nachfragen

 

Ich habe gehört, die wären hier auch unterwegs http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/supportforum-hersteller-und-onlineshops/175und man kann gleich den Buffed-Login verwenden. ^^


----------



## squats (5. März 2015)

das ja dann noch praktischer


----------



## SirCire (16. März 2015)

Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner?

_800&#8364; für den Rechner. Wenn gute Argumente vorgebracht werden, könnte man es etwas erhöhen._

Brauchst du außer dem Rechner selbst noch irgendwelche "Teile"? 

_*Einen 2ten Monitor.*__ Mein jetztiger ist ein LG Flatron E2442. Ich würde gerne noch einen zweiten daneben haben. Der Preisrahmen liegt hier zwischen 150-200&#8364;._

 

_Desweiteren würde ich gerne __*neue Boxen*__ haben. Meine SpeedLink Apollo 2.1 Boxen sind nun sicher schon 10 Jahre alt und knacken und haben diverse Wackelkontakte in den Kabeln. Bevorzugen würde ich wieder ein 2.1 System, mit 2 kleinen Boxen auf dem Schreibtisch und einer Subwoofer-Box unterm Tisch. Der Preisrahmen liegt hier zwischen 50-100&#8364;. _

 

_Als letztes wäre die Frage, ob sich in einem 800&#8364; Rechner sinnvoll __*eine SSD*__ einbauen lässt, ohne das diese einen unnötigen Flaschenhals für das System darstellt. Ich würde einfach gerne mal ein System mit SSD haben und sehen wie hoch der Unterschied zwischen einem Betriebssystem geladen von einer HDD gegenüber einer SSD ist._

 

_Windows 7 Home 64 bit habe ich hier, brauche ich also nicht extra._

Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen?

_Ja, bitte._

In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden?

_1080p reicht vollkommen._

Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden?
_2-5 Jahre alte Spiele bis hin zu aktuellen Spielen_

 

Hast du vor zu Übertakten?

_Nein._

 

Welche anderen relevanten Informationen möchtest du noch mitteilen?

_Wäre es möglich, den CPU Lüfter so auszuwählen, dass man bei Hardwareversand bestellen kann? Der Preisunterschied von 30&#8364; zu 100&#8364; für den Zusammenbau zwischen Mindfactory und Hardwareversand, nur wegen einem &#8222;zu schweren&#8220; Lüfter finde ich unnötig. Deswegen würde ich hier lieber bei Hardwareversand bestellen wollen._


----------



## painschkes (16. März 2015)

_Huhu,_

 

_ja - natürlich kann man den CPU-Kühler so wählen..das ist kein Problem. :-)_

 

_Beispiel (Teile über Geizhals in den Warenkorb gepackt - wie in dem Video im Eingangspost zu sehen) : _

 

_i5 4460_

_Alpenföhn Sella_

_ASRock H97 Anniversary_

_8GB Crucial BallistiX DDR3 1600MHz CL9_

_Raijintek Arcadia_

_BeQuiet System Power 7 450W_

_Samsung SH-224DB_

_WD Blue 1TB_

_Crucia MX100 128GB (SSD)_

_MSI R9 280 Gaming_

_Zusammenbau_

 

_das wären dann : 794,00&#8364;_

 

_Alternativ die R9 280 zu einer R9 280X machen - das wären dann nochmal ~30&#8364; mehr - lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach aber aufjeden Fall._

 

_Monitor : Vllt wieder einen 24" LG? Aber diesmal mit IPS-Panel - zum Beispiel : LG 24MB35PM-B_

 

_Bei den Boxen würde ich entweder auf ein paar schöne Aktive Nahfeldmonitore setzen oder zu etwas bewährtem wie einem Edifier S330D greifen._

 

_Ist natürlich alles nur ein Beispiel - lässt sich natürlich alles problemlos ändern._

 

_/Edit : Hier gibts noch einen 10&#8364;-Gutschein..gut..macht jetzt den Braten auch nicht mehr Fett, aber immerhin. :-)_


----------



## SirCire (16. März 2015)

Danke vielmals für die schnelle Antwort. 

Ich habe mich für die R9 280X entschieden, da die über den "Geizhals"-Trick sogar nur knappe 26&#8364; teurer war. 

 

Ansonsten freue ich mich nun auf meinen neuen Rechner. 

Vielen Dank nochmals.


----------



## painschkes (17. März 2015)

_Immer wieder gern :-)_


----------



## Ivera (18. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen, als erstes vielen Dank für die Hilfe, ich bin total froh, dass ich diese Webseite gefunden habe und nach Rat fragen kann. Ich möchte mir einen Gamer PC zulegen und würde diesen gern komplett zusammengebaut kaufen. Ich habe Null Ahnung von Hardware und möchte hier um Hilfe bei der Zusammenstellung bitten.

 


_Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner?_

_Wenn ich mit 600Euro auskommen könnte , wäre es optimal, wenn allerdings das gewünschte Spielergebnis es erforderlich machen sollte, könnte ich bis 1000 Euro ausgeben._

_- Brauchst du außer dem Rechner selbst noch irgendwelche "Teile"? (Bezieht sich auf Peripheriegeräte,Monitore und natürlich Windows)_
 

_Windows 7 Professional 64-Bit habe ich mit meinem alten PC erworben, habe einen Datenträger "zur Vorinstallation &#8211; nur für den Microsoft System-Builder (OEM Preinstallation Kit)" und eine DVD, auf der steht &#8222;geeignet für den Vertrieb mit einem neuen PC&#8220;. Kann ich diese Software benutzen, und wenn ja, wie? Wenn nicht, dann bräuchte ich ein Betriebssystem._

_- Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen?_

_Ja._

_- Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen?_

 
_Habe in meinem alten Rechner RAM Team Group ted 32048m133cd &#8211; 6 Stück a 2 GB. Sind die veraltet? Falls sie noch benutzbar sind &#8211; kann man dann hinschicken, dass sie verbaut werden? _

_- In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden?_

 
_1920x1080 erstmal (die Auflösung des Monitors, den ich habe), später vielleicht höher

-Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden?_

 
_In erster Linie WOW; für SWTOR sollte es auch geeignet sein_

_- In welchen Details möchtest du deine Spiele genießen?_

 
_Am besten auf Ultra_. Ich spiele viel PVP in WOW, es sollte auf keinen Fall ruckeln.

_- Hast du vor zu Übertakten?_

_nein_

_- Falls der Rechner nicht nur für Spiele gedacht ist - wofür noch? (Videobearbeitung,zum Musik machen/erstellen,usw.)_


_soll ein Gamer-PC sein, der Rest ist sekundär._
 

Vielen Dank nochmals!


----------



## painschkes (18. März 2015)

_Huhu,_

 

_also..grob gesagt - je mehr Geld man ausgibt, desto besser die Leistung._

 

_Wäre es denn in Ordnung wenn man (nicht unbedingt komplett) an die 1000&#8364; geht?_

 

_Denn mit 600&#8364; inkl. Zusammenbau und Windows wirds schon ziemlich eng - grade im PvP wo viel los ist._


----------



## Ivera (19. März 2015)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Zwischen 600--1000 Euro ist O.K. Da ich quasi nur WOW regelmäßig spiele, ist mir wichtig, dass das läuft, vor allem das PVP. Meine letzen Gamer-PC's (auf Amazon gekauft)  sind pünktlich nach dem Ablauf der Garantie kaputt gegangen, sind häufiger heruntergefahren wegen Überhitzung. Die Langliebigkeit kann man natürlich nicht voraussagen, wäre schön, wenn der länger als 2 Jahre halten würde. Außerdem  wäre es mir  wichtig, dass ich mich im Verlauf nicht um die Kühler oder andere Komponenten zum Aufrüsten kümmern müsste, weil ich mich damit schlichtweg nicht auskenne. Danke im Voraus.


----------



## painschkes (19. März 2015)

_Alles klar,_

 

_dann wäre sowas in der Art ganz gut..denke ich._

 

_Beispiel : _

 

_E3 1231v3_

_Alpenföhn Sella_

_ASRock H97 Anniversary_

_8GB Crucial BallistiX DDR3 1600MHz CL9_

_Nanoxia Deep Silence 3_

_BeQuiet System Power 7 450W_

_Samsung SH-224DB_

_WD Blue 1TB_

_Gigabyte R9 290 Windforce 3X_

_Zusammenbau_

 

_das wären dann (Teile über Geizhals in den Korb gepackt - wie im Video im Eingangspost) : *914,65&#8364;*_

 

_Und Windows dann am besten auch so kaufen wie im Eingangspost - also alles in allem sind das dann etwa 935-940&#8364;._

 

_Gefällt dir das Gehäuse? Ist natürlich frei wählbar - ist immer ein Geschmacksfrage. :-)_


----------



## Neo325 (19. März 2015)

_- Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner? __*Max. 1200&#8364;*_

_- Brauchst du außer dem Rechner selbst noch irgendwelche "Teile"? (Bezieht sich auf Peripheriegeräte,Monitore und natürlich Windows) _*Nope*

_- Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen? *Nein will ihn selber zusammenbauen*

- Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen? *Nein*

- In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden? *1080p =D und da ich seit anfang an AMD Grafikkarten hatte möchte ich nun einmal eine Nvidia *

- Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden? *Arma 3, The Witcher 3, GTA 5 und alles was noch rauskommen wird !*

- In welchen Details möchtest du deine Spiele genießen? *Je nachdem was das System gergibt High bzw. Ultra*

- Hast du vor zu Übertakten? *YES =D*_
 
_*Danke schonmal =) *_


----------



## painschkes (19. März 2015)

_Huhu - man könnte das Beispielsweise so machen : Warenkorb_


----------



## Ivera (19. März 2015)

Hallo painschkes, vielen herzlichen Dank für die Zusammenstellung. Ich hatte bisher immer eine NVIDEA Grafikkarte - könntest du mir zu dieser Zusammenstellung eine von NVIDEA empfehlen, falls sie zu der übrigen Hardware  passt? Ich schau mir schon mal das Video an.


----------



## painschkes (19. März 2015)

_Die erste Karte die sich lohnen würde, wäre die GTX 970 und damit wärst du dann etwa bei 1000&#8364;._

 

_Hier eine GTX 970 : Inno3D GTX 970 HerculeZ X2_


----------



## Oonâgh (19. März 2015)

Guten Abend!

 

Wie immer sehr schöne Zusammenstellungen und auch noch up to date!  Danke!

Kann mir an dieser Stelle jemand bestätigen, dass die


 

_Grafikkarte: HIS R9 280 IceQ X² _
 

aus der 600&#8364; - Zusammenstellung ZWEI Buchsen für PCI-E -Stromversorgung hat, die beim Einbau auch BEIDE angeschlossen werden müssen?

 

Sollte das so sein, gehe ich mal in den Mecker-Mode und möchte darauf hinweisen, dass das in der Zusammenstellung vorgeschlagene Netzteil keine zwei PCI-Stecker hat und so ein Molex-Adapter nötig ist. Der ist bei der GraKa nämlich nicht dabei!

Außerdem möchte ich vom gewählten Gehäuse abraten. Hab es mir mal genauer angesehen.. Die Gewindebohrungen an der Blende hinten zur GraKa-Befestigung sind echt Made in China und ein Blendenblech fehlt bewusst. Gerade mit der gewählten HIS R9 ist das eine schlechte Kombi, weil die wegen des Mainboards nur eine Stufe tiefer passt. Man hat dann da also ein Loch. Über der Platine der GraKa..

 

LG

 

Edit:

Ist das Netzteil mit 450W vlt einfach zu lasch?

Sehe in den System Requirements der R9 gerade ein 750W - mit 8- und 6-Pin oder 1000W mit zwei 8-Pin empfohlen.

Davon ausgehend, dass sich das auf Crossfire-Nutzung usw. bezieht, läuft es wahrscheinlich auf ein gutes 600er raus?
Oder sehe ich das zu eng und habe mich einfach viel zu lang nicht mehr mit der Materie beschäftigt und ein Adapter oder evtl sogar nur ein Kabel (mit den in Reihe kommenden 8- und 6-Pin Steckern) anschließen reicht tatsächlich einfach aus? :'D

Sorry für das Durcheinander..


----------



## Ivera (19. März 2015)

Danke nochmals, dann werde ich mal bestellen


----------



## painschkes (20. März 2015)

dass das in der Zusammenstellung vorgeschlagene Netzteil keine zwei PCI-Stecker hat

 

_Also bei Hardwareversand steht : "2 x 8-poliger PCI Express-Stromanschluss mit abnehmbarem 2-poligem Abschnitt" _

 

_Somit hat das Netzteil welche - oder nicht?_

 

_Die Sache mit dem Gehäuse versteh ich nicht..du darfst trotzdem gern eine gleichteure Alternative empfehlen._

 

_450W sind selbst für einen i7 inkl. GTX Titan ausreichend, also -> Nö, es ist nicht zu lasch._
 

 


Danke nochmals, dann werde ich mal bestellen

 

_Gern - kannst ja (natürlich nur wenn du magst) mal bescheid geben, ob alles deinen Vorstellungen entspricht. :-)_


----------



## Oonâgh (21. März 2015)

Hey, 

 

Ja und nein. Das ist mit je abnehmbaren zwei Polen, aber in Reihe an EINEM Kabel. Das macht doch keinen Sinn, weil ich doch  dann den Maximalstrom durch ein einzelnes Kabel jage, statt aufzuteilen. Produktbeschreibung von Mindfactory zum 450VS: 

 

"1x ATX 20/24pol, 1x EPS12V 8pol, 1x PCI Express 6pol, 1x PCI Express 6+2pol, 2x 3.5 Zoll, 4x 5.25 Zoll, 4x SATA"

 

Die PCI-E sind zwar zwei Stecker, aber eben nur an einem Kabel. 

 

Bezüglich der Blende: die Grafikkatte kommt auf der Rückseite einen Platz tiefer aus dem Gehäuse als der Hersteller annimmt. Die oberste Blende scheint von Werk aus bereits entfernt/nicht vorhanden zu sein, so jedenfalls war es bei mir der Fall.

So ist dann in der Rückwand ein Schlitz über dem GraKa-Ausgang offen. 

 

 


 

 

_450W sind selbst für einen i7 inkl. GTX Titan ausreichend, also -> Nö, es ist nicht zu lasch._

 

 

 

Danke, das wusste ich nicht!


----------



## kaepteniglo (21. März 2015)

Also, laut Hersteller sieht das folgender Maßen aus:

 

Modular cable Management:None (fixed cables) 

Sleeved cables: Yes

Flat cables: No 

No. of cables: 6

Motherboard cable (20+4 pin): 1

Motherboard cable length (mm, +/- 10mm): 550mm 

4+4-pin (CPU, works as either 4 or 8-pin): 1

CPU power cable length (mm, +/- 10mm): 550mm

PCIe 6+2 pin (GPU):  2

PCIe power cable length (mm, +/- 10mm): 450mm 

4-pin Peripheral power connector ("Molex", HDD): 4

SATA 5-pin connector: 3

Floppy power: 1

Multi-GPU ready: Yes

 

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wo du ein Problem bei dem Netzteil siehst.


----------



## painschkes (21. März 2015)

So ist dann in der Rückwand ein Schlitz über dem GraKa-Ausgang offen. 


_Und daran ist was schlimm?_

 

_Beim Netzteil versteh ich immernoch nicht das Problem._

 

_Oft so empfohlen, oft eine Rückmeldung bekommen, läuft bis heute alles problemlos._


----------



## Oonâgh (22. März 2015)

Na ich hätte es hinten halt gerne ganz zu gehabt, statt mit Öffnung.

Vielleicht sollte ich die Frage mit dem Netzteil umformulieren:
Ich muss mir also keine Gedanken machen, wenn ich die GraKa mit beiden Steckern von einem Kabel versorge?
Das war eigentlich mein Hauptanliegen. Ich weiß es nämlich schlicht nicht und habe Angst, das Kabel bei vollem Strombedarf zu überlasten. In der Bedienungsanleitung wird nämlich von zwei Kabeln gesprochen, nutzt man die nicht, machen die zwei Anschlüsse baulich ja auch keinen Sinn.


----------



## painschkes (22. März 2015)

_Ist ja nur ein Beispiel in meiner Zusammenstellung - das Gehäuse ist gut und günstig - so wie es für die günstige(re)n gebraucht wird - man kann natürlich jedes andere Case nehmen..ist ja immer Geschmackssache._

 

_Wie gesagt..oft empfohlen, oft Rückmeldungen erhalten - nie etwas passiert bist jetzt und/oder kaputt gegangen._


----------



## Oonâgh (22. März 2015)

Vielleicht machen es diese beiden Fotos etwas anschaulicher:

[attachment=13812:20150322_114818.jpg]

[attachment=13813:20150322_114835.jpg]

LG


----------



## painschkes (22. März 2015)

_Das mit der Blende hab ich schon verstanden - ist beim Sharkoon VS3-V zum Beispiel auch so - finde das allerdings nicht ganz so schlimm..so Gehäuse (also preislich gesehen) nimmt man nur, wenn man ein nicht ganz so großes Budget hat und das Geld lieber in CPU und Grafikkarte stecken will._

 

_Das mit dem Netzteil ist meiner Meinung nach kein Problem._


----------



## Oonâgh (22. März 2015)

_Das mit dem Netzteil ist meiner Meinung nach kein Problem._

 

Alles klar, danke!!

Sorry, ich hätte nicht so gequengelt, wenn ich es selber wüsste.

Hatte bisher noch nicht das Vergnügen mit Karten, die mit zwei Buchsen daherkommen. Und diese hatten bisher auch immer in die oberste Blende gepasst, weswegen die Überlegung beim Gehäuse nie zur Debatte stand..

 

Dann bin ich jetzt beruhigt 
 

LG


----------



## painschkes (22. März 2015)

_Du hast nicht gequengelt - ich versteh die Sorge schon..und wenn wirklich was dran sein sollte, ist das ja berechtigte Kritik._


----------



## Balrokai (22. März 2015)

Hallo,

 

ich werfe mal eine Frage in die Runde für welche Graka Ihr Euch entscheiden würdet und bitte um Eure Meinung. Danke vorab.

 

1.) EVGA GeForce GTX 960 SuperSC ACX 2.0+, 4GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (04G-P4-3966-KR)

 

2.) Gigabyte GeForce GTX 960 WindForce 2X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (GV-N960WF2OC-4GD)

 

3.) Inno3D GeForce GTX 970 HerculeZ X2, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (N97V-1SDN-M5DSX)

 

Ich spiele nur WoW. Gerne auch noch andere Alternativen.

 

Gruß Balrokai


----------



## painschkes (23. März 2015)

_Von den aufgezählten ist die GTX 970 die beste._

 

_Wie sieht denn dein restliches System aus? Gerade die CPU und das Netzteil wären interessant zu wissen._

 

_Was für ein Budget hast du für die neue Karte?_


----------



## Dagonzo (23. März 2015)

Hallo,

 

ich werfe mal eine Frage in die Runde für welche Graka Ihr Euch entscheiden würdet und bitte um Eure Meinung. Danke vorab.

 

1.) EVGA GeForce GTX 960 SuperSC ACX 2.0+, 4GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (04G-P4-3966-KR)

 

2.) Gigabyte GeForce GTX 960 WindForce 2X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (GV-N960WF2OC-4GD)

 

3.) Inno3D GeForce GTX 970 HerculeZ X2, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (N97V-1SDN-M5DSX)

 

Ich spiele nur WoW. Gerne auch noch andere Alternativen.

 

Gruß Balrokai

Da kann es doch nur eine Antwort geben. Die 970er natürlich. Die dürfte etwa 30% mehr Leistung bringen. Wenn man nach den Preis geht/ gehen muss, dann ist eine 960er auch ausreichend. Mit der kann man selbst Battlefield 4 gut spielen. Für WoW wird es allemal reichen, es sei denn du nutzt die ganzen neuen Einstellungen, die mit 6.1 eingeführt wurden. Da dürfte die Karte dann schon in die Knie gehen.

Was hast du denn bis jetzt alles im Rechner, wie mein Vorredner schon fragt? Wenn nämlich die CPU stark zurück hängt, dann kannst du die Rechenleistung einer neuen schnellen Karte vielleicht gar nicht richtig ausnutzen.


----------



## Balrokai (23. März 2015)

Hallo und danke für Eure Antworten.

 

Ich werde fast alles neu kaufen. Übernehme nur mein Netzteil (Coba Nitrox 750W) und 2 HDDs.ich dachte an folgende Komponenten:

 

CPU: Intel I7 4790K  oder Intel Xeon E3-1231

Mainboard: Gigabyte G1.Sniper Z97 oder ASUS ROG Maximus VII Gene, hab mich hier noch nicht endgültig festgelegt, kommt ja auch drauf an welche CPU ich nehme. Beim Xeon reicht ja dann auch ein H97 Board aus.

RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600

HDD: Crucial MX100 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s 256 SSD evtl. M.2 SSD

CPU Kühler und Gehäuse muss ich mich noch entscheiden.

Die Grafikkarte soll nicht überdimensioniert sein (Ich spiel nur WoW)

Finanziell plane ich je nach System 900 - 1400 &#8364; ein.

Ich freue mich auf Eure Vorschläge und danke Euch dafür an dieser Stelle.

 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## painschkes (23. März 2015)

_Da bist du mit den Komponenten schon gut bedient._

 

_Eine Freundin von mir spielt WoW auch mit einer GTX 970 (allerdings mit einem E3 1231v3) und hat in FullHD mit max. Details im Raid wenn alle Bomben usw. schon mal das eine oder andere FPS-Problem..aber gut..das liegt bei ihr dann an der CPU und daran, dass sie natürlich auf max. Details spielt._

 

_Kommt also darauf an, was du in WoW vor hast - es BRAUCH keine GTX 970 / R9 290 aber auf der sicheren Seite bist du damit schon._


----------



## ZAM (24. März 2015)

Aktuell ist das mein Setup
 
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/34d29322005ba9be8d2601a2db5b886c2aa82e990dd44b658f2
 
MB: Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 Intel Z97 So.1150 
CPU: Intel Core i7 4790K 4x 4.00GHz So.1150
Cooler: Scythe Mugen 4 Tower Kühler
GPU: 4096MB ZOTAC GeForce GTX 980 AMP! Edition 
SSD: 512GB Crucial MX100
RAM: 16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM 
Saft: 500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 
Tower: Fractal Define R5
 
Aber der Preis ist mir noch einen Tick zu hoch .. komm schon Euro ..stabilisier dich 


oO(Wieso nur eine SSD?) .. ich habe noch zwei (je 256 G und eine 2TB HDD zum verbauen.


----------



## squats (24. März 2015)

ich find ja 15% für 200&#8364; mehr gegenüber der 970 zu heftig


----------



## ZAM (24. März 2015)

Ich will keine 970 und nach der momentan auch erst mal kein AMD mehr.


----------



## painschkes (24. März 2015)

_Ach..das war den PC den du mir schenken wolltest? Stimmt..da war ja was.  _

 

_Schönes Ding aufjeden Fall :-)_


----------



## ZAM (24. März 2015)

_Ach..das war den PC den du mir schenken wolltest? Stimmt..da war ja was.  _





 

Den schenke ich mir bei der aktuellen Preislage ja momentan nicht mal mir. ^^ Meine Schmerzgrenze liegt bei absolut aller höchstens 1.500 und die müssen es mir noch zusammen fummeln, weil ich dazu ehrlich gesagt keine Lust mehr habe.

 

Ich fürchte aber, bevor sich das Ergebnis endlich gut anhört, ist das Setup nicht mehr "Highend".  

Naja, Zeit weiter zu sparen. Bis dahin kann ich mir von der Kohle vermutlich ein Auto kaufen. *g*


----------



## painschkes (24. März 2015)

_Naja..einen Versuch war's wert.  _

 

_Ja, aktuell ist echt heftig._

 

_Mal gucken wann ich die Zusammenstellungen wieder so überarbeiten darf, dass die nicht 100&#8364; zu teuer sind >_<._


----------



## Balrokai (24. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

 

inzwischen komme ich der Entscheidung näher. Es soll auf jeden Fall der I7 4790K werden. Nun überlege ich noch wegen dem Board. Ich Frage Euch mal zu Eurer Meinung/Empfehlung.

1.) ASUS Z97-Pro Gamer

2.) ASUS ROG Maximus VII Ranger

3.) Gigabyte G1.Sniper Z97

4.) Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5

 

Ich danke Euch und freue mich auf Eure Antworten.

 

LG Balrokai


----------



## painschkes (24. März 2015)

_Ich würde mit Nr.3 gehen - tolles Board. Ansonsten einfach ein Z97 Pro4 (falls dir das G1 zu teuer ist)._


----------



## Dracun (8. April 2015)

painschkes, bei dem 1300 &#8364; PC ist die Inno3D GraKa bei Mindfactory aus dem Sortiment genommen worden. Als Alternative gibt es die Inno3D GeForce GTX 970 Combat 4096MB.


----------



## painschkes (8. April 2015)

_Werd am Wochenende mal wieder drüber schauen - danke für die Meldung, Dracun. (:_


----------



## painschkes (28. April 2015)

_Seagate's zu WD Blue's gemacht._

 

_Einige nicht vorhandene Teile durch lieferbare ersetzt._

 

_Also wieder aktuell - allerdings sind die Preise immernoch extremst hoch - da kann ich leider nichts dran machen._


----------



## BoomLabor (11. Mai 2015)

Könnte man den 400&#8364; PC auch in ein Mini-ATX Format übertragen?

Ich suche derzeit nach einem Wohnzimmer PC für nicht mehr als 450&#8364; auf dem ein wenig GuildWars 2 am TV gezockt werden soll.

Ein wenig Hearthstone, Counter Strike Source - nichts besonderes. Es geht mir eigentlich nur darum die ganzen Spiele von meinem Arbeitsnotebook auf eine kleine Gamingstation zu packen.

 

Ist da was zu machen?


----------



## painschkes (12. Mai 2015)

Jup, das ist möglich..wird aber sicher etwas über 400&#8364; liegen (wie der 400&#8364;-PC ja sowieso schon..blöde Hardware-Preise >.<)

 

Hast du vllt schon ein Gehäuse im Auge?


----------



## Der Brickler (11. Juni 2015)

Liebe Leute, lieber Painschkes,

 

ich bin bei meiner Recherche auf dieses fantastisch-freundliche Forum gestoßen. Darf ich auch eine Anfrage starten? Ist das Forum noch aktiv?

 

Schöne Grüße!


----------



## painschkes (11. Juni 2015)

Forum ist aktiv und klar, gern - immer her damit.


----------



## Der Brickler (11. Juni 2015)

Sehr schön!

 

Okay, das ist meine Wunschliste. Bin ein bisschen aufgeregt.

 

_- Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner?_

1400 €

 

_- Brauchst du außer dem Rechner selbst noch irgendwelche "Teile"? (Bezieht sich auf Peripheriegeräte,Monitore und natürlich Windows)_
 

Windows würde ich mir auf dem von Painschke vorgeschlagenen Weg besorgen. Zählt WLAN als extra? Das bräuchte ich nämlich. USB3, HDMI und SVGA-Anschlüsse sind standard, oder? Ihr merkt, ich habe nicht viel Plan.

 

_- Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen?_

 

Das ist wohl besser so. Gibt's dann nicht sogar Garantie auf das ganze Gerät bei einige Anbietern? Dann sowieso.

_- Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen?_

 

Leider nein. Laptop. Alt. Explodiert bald.

_- In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden?_

 

HD wär okee.

_- Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden?_

 

Diesen Witcher würde ich mir ja gern mal ansehen. Für Cities: Skylines wird's wohl ohnehin reichen, nehme ich an.

_- In welchen Details möchtest du deine Spiele genießen?_

 

Am liebsten so richtig schön, allerdings hat das nicht Priorität (siehe unten).

_- Hast du vor zu Übertakten?_

 

Ich hab das Prinzip noch nicht ganz verstanden. Einige Komponenten gehen für begrenzte Zeit übers Limit? Das muss ich nochmal nachlesen. Bis dahin: Nicht unbedingt.

_- Falls der Rechner nicht nur für Spiele gedacht ist - wofür noch? (Videobearbeitung,zum Musik machen/erstellen,usw.)_

 

Filmschnittprogamme wie Avid wären toll, ist aber kein Muss.

_- Welche anderen relevanten Informationen möchtest du noch mitteilen?_

 

Das mag ein wenig öko klingen, aber ich möchte, dass der Junge robust, flexibel, also auf- und umrüstbar ist, immer richtig gut gekühlt wird und dabei nicht zu viel Strom verbraucht und wie eine Katze schnurrt. Das kann ruhig zu Lasten der Leistung gehen, solange ich lange Spaß dran habe und ihn nicht irgendwann in die Kammer stellen muss, weil es sich ja doch nicht mehr lohnt oder die Komponenten eigentlich nicht miteinander können oder so ähnlich.

 

Kurzum: Gut verarbeitete Teile für eine (PC-)Ewigkeit, die super aufeinander abgestimmt sind. Wenn er dafür keine Spitzenleistungen bringt, ist das ein Opfer, dass ich bereit bin zu bringen. :-)

 

Ach ja, am liebsten einen Midi-Tower, der unauffällig und schlicht aussieht.

 

War das jetzt die Quadratur des Kreises oder ist das irgendwie machbar?  Will auch nicht zu viel Arbeit machen. Bin gespannt und in jedem Fall schon mal derbe dankbar!

 

 

P.S.: Was ich noch loswerden wollte: Ich finde den Umgang hier im Forum wirklich vorbildlich. Hab das Gefühl, dass gerade Newbies in TechForen öfter mal beschimpft und zurecht gewiesen werden und ein Experte es besser wissen will als der nächste. Die Stimmung hier ist ganz anders, sehr kollegial, sehr produktiv. Sahne! Weiter so, Leute!


----------



## painschkes (11. Juni 2015)

Es wird halt oft versucht jemandem seine eigene Meinung aufzudrücken..kenn ich aus einigen anderen Foren auch..das stimmt.

 

Zu deinem PC - es gibt zwei Varianten:

 

Variante 1) Bei Hardwareversand kaufen - 20€ für den Zusammenbau bezahlen - dafür dann aber nur eine kleine Auswahl an CPU-Kühler die zur Verfügung stehen.

 

Variante 2) Bei Mindfactory kaufen - 99€ für den Zusammenbau bezahlen - jeden CPU-Kühler verbauen lassen - allerdings halt 79€ mehr für den Zusammenbau bezahlen.

 

Ich persönlich tendiere zu Variante 2, da du ja viel Wert auf die Lautstärke legst.

 

Für/Bei Variante 2 wäre ein Beispiel jetzt folgendes: Warenkorb

 

Kurze Erklärung:

 

- Der E3 ist grob gesagt ein i7 nur ohne integrierte Grafikeinheit (du du ja dank dedizierter Grafikkarte nicht brauchst)

- leiser CPU-Kühler

- Standart-ATX Mainboard mit genügend USB 3.0 Anschlüssen

- 16GB RAM da du auch Videbearbeitung angesprochen hast (deshalb auch der E3 anstatt einem i5)

- ziemlich normales ATX-Gehäuse - sollte den Vorgaben (schlicht,etc) ensprechen und ist dazu noch gedämmt (ergo - weniger Geräusche)

- 500W-Netzteil mit Gold-Effizienz und Kabelmanagement

- Standard-DVD-Laufwerk

- schnelle und ausreichend (für Windows und die wichtigsten Progamme) große SSD

- ausreichend große HDD

- mit eine der leisesten GTX980-Karten - unter Last angenehm leise & kühl und im Idle (also wenn du nichts rechenintensives machst) schalten die Lüfter ab

- WLAN-Karte (ggf. reicht dir da auch ein USB-Stick)

 

Joa - das wäre es dann erstmal von meiner Seite.

 

Hast du eine Frage? Irgendwas was dir nicht gefällt? (Gehäuse)

 

Immer raus damit


----------



## Der Brickler (12. Juni 2015)

Yeah, wie schnell Du bist, danke!

 

Das bringt mich jetzt schon enorm weiter, aber weil Du nach Fragen gefragt hast... :-)

 

Der E3 scheint ja perfekt zu passen! Kann es sein, dass manchen PC-Komplettpakete dann redundant sind? Grafikarten sind ja immer dabei und ich habe das Gefühl, dass manchmal trotzdem etwa ein i7 verbaut ist. Stimmt das und wenn ja, warum machen die das?

 

Wenn ich hier zu sehr nach dem Hardware-Einmaleins frage, sagt Ihr bescheid, ja...

 

Beim Gehäuse würde ich auch mehr ausgeben - wenn es sich denn lohnt. Was hältst Du/haltet Ihr z.B. von dem Fractal Define R4? Lohnt sich der Aufpreis? Ist das nennenswert besser gedämmt und vor allem noch besser durchlüftbar? Oder nimmt sich das nichts mehr?

 

Beim Motherboard würde mir auch ein USB3-Anschluss reichen (denke ich doch). Gäbe das dann mehr Spielraum für andere Modelle?

 

Was den Händler angeht...Gilt Dein Tipp, Hardwareversand über Geizhals zu nutzen noch? Könnte ich dann nicht alles außer den von Dir empfohlenen Kühler bei Hardwareversand günstiger kaufen und günstig einbauen lassen und den Kühler einzeln besorgen und selbst einbauen? Machen die das auch ohne Kühler? Dann hätte ich ja doppelt gespart und könnte woanders reinvestieren - und hätte auch mal was selbst eingebaut. Die Idee fühlt sich total schlau an...noch....

 

Die Grafikkarte ist beeindruckend, wenn man sie mal schnell googelt. Wow!

 

Vielen Da-ank!


----------



## painschkes (12. Juni 2015)

Der E3 war mal ein Geheimtipp..normalerweise wird bei Fertig-PC's dann ein i7 4790 (also das Gegenstück zum E3) oder ein i7 4790K verbaut - bei der K-CPU ist der Multiplikator offen und man kann dann mit einem passenden Mainboard (mit Z97-Chipsatz) übertakten - wenn man aber nicht übertakten will ist der i7 ohne K normalerweise die erste Wahl..der E3 ist aber wie erwähnt eigentlich das selbe, für weniger Geld.

 

Quatsch - hab ja gesagt..immer raus damit. 

 

Das Define R4 ist auch eine gute Wahl - ich wollte nur dein Budget einhalten..wenn dir das R4 mehr zusagt, dann kannst du auch problemlos das nehmen - du kannst auch noch ein paar extra Lüfter mitnehmen - ist kein Muss, kann man aber machen - BeQuiet Silent Wings 2 zum Beispiel.

 

Beim Mainboard kann man auch zu einem von Gigabyte,MSI oder ASUS greifen..ich persönlich empfehle seit Jahren ASRock weil die Boards gut & vergleichsweise günstig(er) gegenüber der Konkurenz sind - meiner Meinung nach brauch man kein anderes Board nehmen - steht dir aber wie gesagt auch vollkommen frei.

 

Das Problem ist..um einen CPU-Kühler zu verbauen musst du in 99% der Fälle das Mainboard wieder ausbauen und dann könnte man den PC auch komplett allein zusammenbauen..ich persönlich würde dir schon zu Mindfactory raten, wenn du einen sehr leisen und fertig zusammengebauten PC haben möchtest - allerdings ist das auch hier wieder nur meine Meinung..du kannst das auch bei Hardwareversand machen und da dann einen Scythe Katana 4 verbauen lassen..ist halt nur nicht der Leiseste.

 

Immer gern


----------



## Wynn (14. Juni 2015)

Alle deine Links im ersten Posting sind tot 

 

Was hälst du von folgender zusammenfassung ? kann man da was optimieren ? (bin amd fan) Budget liegt bei 850€ mit den einzelteilen lieg ich bei 816 euro

 

Mainboard

Asus M5A97 Evo R2.0, 970 Sockel AM3+ Mainboard
 
CPU
AMD FX-Series FX-8350 AM3+ BOX CPU
 
Grafikarte
Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC 4GB
 
Arbeitsspeicher
DDR3RAM 2x 4GB DDR3-1600 Crucial Ballistix Sport
 
Netzteil
Cooler Master B600 ver.2, 600W ATX 2.3
 
Sharkoon Vaya II schwarz MidiTower
1.0 TB Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 SATA 6Gb/s-Festplatte
 

Benchmark mässig sahen die videos auf youtube gut aus bei aktuellen spielen und leistungshungrigen spielen


----------



## painschkes (14. Juni 2015)

Oh, gut zu wissen - warum auch immer dem so ist. o,o

 

Wenn du bei AMD bleiben willst, kannst du das so machen..ich persönlich würde dir aber einen i5 ans Herz legen.

 

Eine Intel-Version mit i5 liegt aktuell bei ~772€ - ggf. noch eine SSD mitnehmen oder in ein besseres Gehäuse investieren..oder zum E3 1231v3 anstatt dem i5 greifen.


----------



## Wynn (14. Juni 2015)

Mir wurde woanders eine GTX 970 vorgeschlagen weniger stromverbrauch selbe leistung und passt ihns gehäuse weil die r9 290 soll ja teilweise nicht in gehäuse passen 

 

Weisst du ob das spulen pfeiffen da behoben wurde ?


----------



## painschkes (14. Juni 2015)

Spulenfiepen ist mit eigentlich bei keiner der gängigen Karten bekannt.

 

Die GTX970 kannst du auch nehmen..kostet halt nur mehr und hat "nur" 3,5GB VRAM..wobei der zweite Punkt eigentlich eher unbeachtet bleiben kann.


----------



## squats (14. Juni 2015)

AMD Fan schön und gut aber wenn er weniger Leistung bringt und mehr verbraucht wäre bei mir Schluss mit Fan


----------



## Wynn (14. Juni 2015)

painschkes schrieb:


> Spulenfiepen ist mit eigentlich bei keiner der gängigen Karten bekannt.
> 
> 
> 
> Die GTX970 kannst du auch nehmen..kostet halt nur mehr und hat "nur" 3,5GB VRAM..wobei der zweite Punkt eigentlich eher unbeachtet bleiben kann.


 

Ach stimmt da war ja was ^^ völlig vergessen 

 



squats schrieb:


> AMD Fan schön und gut aber wenn er weniger Leistung bringt und mehr verbraucht wäre bei mir Schluss mit Fan


 

ich habe halt amd seit den athlon xp weil die bis 2011 noch preis leistungs sieger waren 

 

 

wird dann wohl nächsten Monat folgendes

 

Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC 

Gigabyte GA-H97M-HD3, Sockel 1150 

Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz
DDR3RAM 2x 4GB DDR3-1600 Crucial Ballistix Sport
Zalman Z11 Plus HF1
1.0 TB Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 SATA 6Gb/s-Festplatte
Cooler Master B600 ver.2, 600W ATX 2.3
 
zalmann gehäuse weil die r9 290 ja wieder eine so riese grafikarte ist das sie nicht in jeden tower passt ^^


----------



## painschkes (14. Juni 2015)

Netzteil ist Geschmackssache..genause wie das Gehäuse - gibt's einen Grund für mATX beim Mainboard? Ansonsten kann man das so kaufen - wobei die 500W-Variante beim Netzteil auch vollkommen ausreichend ist.


----------



## Wynn (14. Juni 2015)

das mainboard wurde mir bei meinen händler als kunden die das kauften kauften auch vorgeschlagen ^^


----------



## painschkes (14. Juni 2015)

Achso, na dann.


----------



## Xora666 (23. Juni 2015)

_Huhu  , würd mir gern von Euch einen PC zusammenstellen lassen _

 

 

 

_- Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner?_

_  1250€

- Brauchst du außer dem Rechner selbst noch irgendwelche "Teile"? (Bezieht sich auf Peripheriegeräte,Monitore und natürlich Windows)_
  nein, danke 

_- Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen?
  nein, danke _

_- Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen?
  CPU-Lüfter - >  _Xigmatek Aegir SD128264 CPU Kühler (Sockel 775/1156/1366 & AM2/AM2+/AM3)

_- In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden?
  1900x_1200

_- Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden?
  WoW , Battlefield Hardline_

_- In welchen Details möchtest du deine Spiele genießen?
  Wenns geht so hoch wies möglich wäre _

_- Hast du vor zu Übertakten?
  Nein _

_- Falls der Rechner nicht nur für Spiele gedacht ist - wofür noch? (Videobearbeitung,zum Musik machen/erstellen,usw.)
  Um zu zeichnen_

_- Welche anderen relevanten Informationen möchtest du noch mitteilen?_

  Ich hab dieses Gehäuse -> http://www.amazon.de/aero-cool-EN56...d=1435061146&sr=8-1&keywords=aerocool+syclone

 

 

LG


----------



## painschkes (23. Juni 2015)

Huhu,

 

hier mal ein fixes Beispiel: Warenkorb

 

Bei der Grafikkarte hast du dann die Wahl - GTX 980 oder R9 390X - ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## Nofel (25. Juni 2015)

Moin ich bräuchte etwas Hilfe bei einem kleinen Upgrade. Bei uns gab es einen kleinen Umfall. Jetzt wollt ich los mir etwas holen, hab mich aber seit bestimmt 4 Jahren nicht mehr über Desktophardware informiert. 

 

Eigentlich reicht mir mein  PC noch:

Phenom II 1065T

Saphier R9 270X 

8 GB Arbeitsspeicher

 

Aber meine Liebste hat ihren PC im betrieb umgeworfen. Mobo, GraKa wurden vom CPU-Kühler gekillt und sind auf jeden Fall hin. CPU, Arbeitsspeicher können wohl auch nicht mehr genutzt werden, Core2Duo. Gehäuse ist auch Schief  .

Gehäuse sollte ruhig etwas stabiler sein, 120 Lüfter hab ich noch, die würde ich gerne wieder verbauen. Wäre nett wenn der Onboardsound einen optischen Ausgang hätte (muss aber nicht).

 

Meine überlegung sieht so aus 

https://www.mindfactory.de

 

_Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner?_

_  800€ (Übriges Geld wird in Maus und Tastatur gesteckt, alten sind aber noch ok)

- Brauchst du außer dem Rechner selbst noch irgendwelche "Teile"? (Bezieht sich auf Peripheriegeräte,Monitore und natürlich Windows)_
  Alles da.

_- Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen?
  nein_

_- Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen?
  CPU-Kühler  (Passt für AM2/AM3) Selbst gefräster Wasserkühler_

  Festplatten 4 Stück

  Netzteil be Quiet Straid Power (um 600W)

 120mm Gehäuselüfter (2 Stück)

 92mm Gehäuselüfter (3 Stück)

 

_- In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden?
  _1920 x 1080

_- Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden?
  WoW , SC und alles worauf man mal lust bekommt  __ _

_- In welchen Details möchtest du deine Spiele genießen?
  Soll schon gut aussehen 4k Gameing muss es aber nicht sein_

_- Hast du vor zu Übertakten?
  Nein_

_- Falls der Rechner nicht nur für Spiele gedacht ist - wofür noch? (Videobearbeitung,zum Musik machen/erstellen,usw.)
  Laufen oft Mehrere VM's drauf_

_- Welche anderen relevanten Informationen möchtest du noch mitteilen?_

_Ich kauf mir lieber öfter eine Mittelklasse GraKa als eine 'HighEnd'_


----------



## janobi66 (24. Juli 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

 

nachdem ein Kollege mir dieses Forum zeigte, würde ich gerne von eurem Wissen provitieren.

Ich würde mir gerne wieder einen PC zusammenstellen, welcher den heutigen Anforderungen entspricht.

Aktuell ist es mehr ein Krampf als alles andere mit meinem PC (AMD Athlon 64X2 4200+; Asus MB; 3 GB RAM; Radeon X800 (256MB )).

Ich habe mich schon mal mit den Zusammenstellungen von der ersten Seite beschäftigt, aber vielleicht gibt es

aktuell schon wieder Veränderungen die interessant wären.

 

Die Anforderungen an den zukünftigen Rechner sind relativ gering. Ich bin nicht der Gamer. Möchte natürlich mal Games nutzen wie z.B. WoT.

Der PC soll den Kompromiss zwischen Spielen und Foto /Video Bearbeitung bilden.

 

_- Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner?
  700-800 €
- Brauchst du außer dem Rechner selbst noch irgendwelche "Teile"? (Bezieht sich auf Peripheriegeräte,Monitore und natürlich Windows)
  Nein
- Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen?
  Nicht unbedingt
- Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen?
  Hatte Überlegt die WD 1 GB HDD zu übernehmen, jedoch ist es noch eine ATA Platte und könnte sicher zum Bottleneck werden
- In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden?
  Um ehrlich zu sein hab ich darauf nie geachtet.
- Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden?
   WoT zum Beispiel
- In welchen Details möchtest du deine Spiele genießen?
  Bis jetzt konnte ich nie Details genießen, daher wären viele Details super 
- Hast du vor zu Übertakten?
  Nein
- Falls der Rechner nicht nur für Spiele gedacht ist - wofür noch? (Videobearbeitung,zum Musik machen/erstellen,usw.)
  Foto/Videobearbeitung aber für Anfänger
- Welche anderen relevanten Informationen möchtest du noch mitteilen?_

_  Den Prozessor I5 4590 hatte ich im Auge, jedoch wurde ich dann wieder vom E3 1231v3 abgelenkt. Wie ist da eure Meinung?_

_  Weiterhin würde ich gerne als Boot Partition eine SSD haben. _

_  Bei der Grafik ist natürlich alles besser als meine aktuelle, jedoch frage ich mich ob man zu 3 GB oder 4 GB greifen sollte._

 

_Ihr seht schon, die Anforderungen sind nicht gerade hoch was die Last angeht, aber ich möchte auch irgendwo noch Luft haben_

_und natürlich die nächsten Jahre wieder Ruhe _

 

_Viele Grüße _


----------



## painschkes (24. Juli 2015)

Nabend,

 

ja - bei dem Budget und den Anforderungen ist die Empfehlung recht einfach - hier mal (m)ein Beispiel: Warenkorb

 

Der E3 macht sich bei dem Anforderungsprofil ziemlich gut - ich hab als Grafikkarte mal zu Nvidia gegriffen, da du ja (je nach Programm) CUDA nutzen kannst - alternativ eine R9 270X von AMD.

 

Hab das Augenmerk auf die Bearbeitung gelegt - spielen kannst du damit aber auch - WoT sollte damit auf hohen/höheren Details problemlos laufen.


----------



## janobi66 (24. Juli 2015)

Danke für die schnelle Rückmeldung.

 

Dürfte ich noch Fragen, wie die Konfiguration ausgesehen hätte, wenn die Anforderungen mehr im Spielebereich gewesen wären?

Mich würde speziell interessieren, ob dann die andere CPU zum tragen gekommen wäre und ob die GraKa mehr Memory bekommen hätte.

 

Ich finde das Hauptproblem ist nicht zu wissen was die aktuellen CPU's & GraKa's leisten können und was man eigentlich wirklich benötigt um seine Anforderungen abzudecken.


----------



## painschkes (24. Juli 2015)

Hey,

 

eigentlich hätte ich dann nur den E3 gegen einen i5 getauscht und das gesparte Geld dann in eine potentere Grafikkarte gesteckt. :-)


----------



## janobi66 (25. Juli 2015)

Hey,

 

Jetzt hast du mich neugierig gemacht. Wäre es dann der 4590 oder ein anderer I5 im Gaming Bereich?

Habe mal die Bewertungen vom E3 bei Mindfactory gelesen und fand eigentlich, dass er eher dem I7 entspricht nur ohne GPU laut dem Feedback.

 

Kannst du mir bitte noch eine potentere Grafikkarte empfehlen? Ich weiß sprengt mein Budget aber dann machen es 100 mehr für die Graka auch nicht mehr fett. :-)

 

Dankeschöön.


----------



## painschkes (25. Juli 2015)

Joa, entweder der oder der i5 4460 - macht eigentlich keinen großen Unterschied.

 

Wenn du bei Nivida bleiben willst: GTX960

 

Wenn es auch AMD sein kann: R9 280X

 

Und ja - der E3 ist so gesehen ein i7 ohne iGPU und wird wegen dem P/L-Verhältnis oft empfohlen.


----------



## painschkes (26. Juli 2015)

Mal wieder aktualisiert.


----------



## Wynn (27. Juli 2015)

painschkes schrieb:


> Mal wieder aktualisiert.


 

dein warenkorb geht der preisvergleich nicht


----------



## painschkes (27. Juli 2015)

Stimmt..leider.

 

Nutze überall Geizhals und hier will es der PCGH-Preisvergleich sein..meh.

 

Mach ich dann die Tage mal von da..das gestern hat mir gereicht.


----------



## ZAM (28. Juli 2015)

Argh, warum sind die Preisvergleich-Links im Eimer? O_O Gleich mal checken.

Übrigens unschön, dass ich so einen Fehler wieder nur selbst durch Zufall gesehen habe. Warum meldet sowas nie jemand?


*Edit* Funktioniert wieder.


----------



## Wynn (28. Juli 2015)

weil ich dachte das der fehler bei painschkes und nicht beim forum liegt


----------



## ZAM (28. Juli 2015)

Lieber einmal was mehr melden, als mal was zu wenig. ^^


----------



## eMJay (28. Juli 2015)

Also irgendwas stimmt immer noch nicht. Nur "404" wenn man nicht angemeldet ist. 

Wenn ich mich anmelde gehen die wieder.


----------



## ZAM (29. Juli 2015)

Wer oder was ist "Die"? Und Beispiel? 

 

*EDIT* Hat sich schon erledigt. Wenn man etwas repariert, sollte man es auch auf die Live-Server überspielen. -.-


----------



## Phelps023 (2. September 2015)

Guten Tag,

 

Ich möchte mir eine Zukunftssichere Graka zulegen am liebsten mit 4K Technologie ( falls es schon etwas gescheites geben sollte ).

 

Kannst du mir etwas empfehlen @painschkes?


----------



## painschkes (2. September 2015)

Schon - kommt allerdings auf dein Budget an.


----------



## Phelps023 (2. September 2015)

bis €500!


----------



## painschkes (2. September 2015)

Dann eventuell sowas wie die GTX 980 oder R9 390X - ob das mit 4K was wird ist allerdings eine andere Frage.


----------



## Phelps023 (2. September 2015)

Was wäre die beste Karte für €300? 4k warte ich doch noch ein paar Jahre.


----------



## wowfighter (7. September 2015)

Was haltet ihr von dieser Zusammenstellung:http://www.one.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=128_416&products_id=12129


----------



## painschkes (7. September 2015)

Geht so.

 

Hab dir mal bei Mindfactory genau die selben Teile in den Warenkorb gepackt: Link

 

Du siehst: Man kriegt die Teile für etwa 200€ weniger - viele der Teile (die Fertig-Wasserkühlung,die SSD,etc.) würde ich anders wählen und daher sag ich zu der Zusammenstellung mal: Nicht kaufen. - Ist allerdings nur meine Meinung.

 

Füll am besten mal die Schablone aus dem Startpost aus, dann kann ich dir besser helfen.


----------



## wowfighter (7. September 2015)

painschkes schrieb:


> Geht so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, danke dir schonmal für deine Meinung.

 

Meine Schablone:

- Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner? 1300€

- Brauchst du außer dem Rechner selbst noch irgendwelche "Teile"? Nein

- Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen? Ja

- Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen? Nein, da verkauft

- In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden? Full HD

- Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden? CSGO@144hz, WoW@144hz

- In welchen Details möchtest du deine Spiele genießen? Maximale Details

- Hast du vor zu Übertakten? In Zukunft schon

- Falls der Rechner nicht nur für Spiele gedacht ist - wofür noch? Videobearbeitung und Streaming

- Welche anderen relevanten Informationen möchtest du noch mitteilen? Nothing.


----------



## painschkes (8. September 2015)

Alles klar, damit lässt sich arbeiten.

 

Schade das da die teuren Dinge aufeinander treffen  - aber gut, hier dann mal (m)ein Beispiel: Warenkorb


----------



## wowfighter (8. September 2015)

painschkes schrieb:


> Alles klar, damit lässt sich arbeiten.
> 
> 
> 
> Schade das da die teuren Dinge aufeinander treffen  - aber gut, hier dann mal (m)ein Beispiel: Warenkorb


Danke für deine Mühe!


----------



## Ahramanyu (11. September 2015)

*- Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner?*
800-900 Euro. Bevorzugt eher Richtung 800, aber ich bemerke bereits, wie schwierig das wird..

 

*- Brauchst du außer dem Rechner selbst noch irgendwelche "Teile"? (Bezieht sich auf Peripheriegeräte,Monitore und natürlich Windows)*

Nur den Rechner.

*- Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen?*

Ja, inklusive Kühler.

*- Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen?*

LIDL pc von 2006.. besser nicht.

*- In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden?*

Es sind 2 Monitore angeschlossen, beide 1900x1080

*- Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden?*

Hauptsächlich alte rpgs, eventuell MMOs ala WoW, SW:Tor

*- In welchen Details möchtest du deine Spiele genießen?*

Bin bereits mit mittlerer Stufe zufrieden.

*- Hast du vor zu Übertakten?*

Nein, eine lange Lebensdauer ist mir wichtiger. Würde den Rechner gerne die nächsten 6 Jahre benutzen.

*- Falls der Rechner nicht nur für Spiele gedacht ist - wofür noch? (Videobearbeitung,zum Musik machen/erstellen,usw.)*

Ich streame rpgs, die CPU sollte also in der Lage sein, einen HD stream problemlos zu verarbeiten.

*- Welche anderen relevanten Informationen möchtest du noch mitteilen?*

Mir ist eine lange Lebensdauer wichtig, und ein möglichst leises Gerät. Ich habe nicht vor, mir ständig neuste AAA Titel zu besorgen, aber alles andere muss der Rechner problemlos bewältigen.

Ich bevorzuge außerdem Geforce gegenüber ATI.

 

Ich habe mich auf Mindfactory etwas umgeschaut und bin bisher bei folgender Konfiguration gelandet: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2216059ed8805325cca4fb697c251d3d7c12d4c8f5e8a

Beim Mainboard kann man wahrscheinlich einsparen, SSD ist optional, wäre nur nice2have. Beim Gehäuse bin ich noch sehr planlos. Hauptsache Platz und gute Durchlüftung.


----------



## painschkes (11. September 2015)

Huhu,

 

damit lässt sich aber aufjeden Fall arbeiten - auch wenns wohl oder übel eher an die 900€-Grenze gehen wird.

 

Hier mal ein Beispiel von Hardwareversand (da du den PC ja zusammengebaut haben möchtest)

 

Beispiel: 

 

E3 1231v3

Scythe Katana 4

ASRock B85 Anniversary

16GB Crucial Ballistix DDR3 1600MHz CL9

Raijintek Arcadia

Corsair VS 450W

Samsung SH-224DB

Seagate Barracuda 1TB

Crucial BX100 250GB

Palit GTX 960 4GB

Zusammenbau

 

das wären dann: 899,89€ - bzw. 5€ weniger, wenn du den Newsletter-Gutschein benutzt.

 

Der E3 ist eigentlich ein i7 nur ohne iGPU (man kann das auch noch ausführlicher erklären - ich denke aber, dass das so am einfachsten ist).

 

Gehäuse ist natürlich Geschmackssache - wie immer.


----------



## Ahramanyu (11. September 2015)

Ein paar Fragen hierzu:

 

- Warum die GTX 960 von Palit und nicht Gigabyte?

- Kann ich Hardwareversand dazu bringen, mir den Kühler trotzdem einzubauen, oder sind die da eher störrisch?


----------



## painschkes (11. September 2015)

Kannst auch die Gigabyte-Version nehmen - das ist Geschmackssache..ich persönlich würde die R9 380/R9 280X zwar vorziehen aber du wolltest ja Nvidia - daher hab ich einfach eine der guten GTX 960 genommen.

 

Den von mir ausgewählten Kühler verbauen sie - die sind bei vielen anderen leider sehr störrisch..deshalb nutze ich Hardwareversand auch ungern..aber an denen führt selten ein weg vorbei, wenn der PC zusammengebaut ankommen soll.


----------



## Ahramanyu (11. September 2015)

Hast du mit Ratenzahlung dort Erfahrungen? Ab welchem Betrag und bei wie viel %?


----------



## painschkes (11. September 2015)

Leider nicht, sorry - halte Ratenzahlung bei sowas aber auch nicht für Sinnvoll..aber gut, das ist nur meine Meinung - findest dazu sicherlich etwas auf der Seite.


----------



## Ahramanyu (11. September 2015)

"Scythe Katana 4, für alle Sockel geeignet: Achtung ! Nur Eigenmontage !"

 

Irgendwie komme ich am Ende nicht drum herum, den im Laden zu kaufen...


----------



## painschkes (11. September 2015)

Wie im Laden zu kaufen?

 

Dann ruf dort am besten mal an und frag welche Kühler sie verbauen - bis jetzt war der Kühler immer verbaut, wenn ich ihn empfohlen hatte und ich hab damals auch per Email nachgefragt und mir wurde gesagt, dass sie alle Kühler unter 500g verbauen.


----------



## Ahramanyu (12. September 2015)

Naja, ich spiele natürlich auch mit den Läden in meiner Nähe herum Atelco zum Beispiel: http://www.atelco.de/pcconfigurator/meinpc/321671

Der Preis ist ähnlich, inklusive Zusammenbau.


----------



## painschkes (12. September 2015)

Kannst du auch machen - ich hab nur Hardwareversand benutzt, weil das mit warehouse2 einer der einzigen Shops ist, wo man was günstig zusammengebaut kriegt.

 

Mainboard ist halt mATX - wenn dich das nicht stört und die CPU drauf läuft, kann man das auch nehmen - das System brauch nicht mal 500W..da würde ich eine kleinere Variante beim Netzteil nehmen.

 

Wenn die alle Kühler verbauen, würde ich lieber einen Ben Nevis oder einen Brocken Eco nehmen.

 

Der Rest ist ja Standartkram.


----------



## ZAM (14. September 2015)

Bei Atelco und HWS habe ich Bauchschmerzen durch das Insolvenz-Verfahren.


----------



## painschkes (14. September 2015)

Nicht nur du lieber Zamperator..aber wenn er es vor Ort im Laden kauft, sollte das meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich Probleme geben? Mir wären Mindfactory auch lieber..aber er mag's ja zusammengebaut haben.


----------



## ZAM (14. September 2015)

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich auch keine Lust mehr zu basteln. ^^ Aber mein Wunschwarenkorb ist mir momentan gefühlt 200€ zu teuer. ^^

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...221b33c8c496422915929e37386b6d147c3237e1bc039


----------



## painschkes (14. September 2015)

Ui, schönes System


----------



## ZAM (14. September 2015)

Danke  ..aber da würden noch wucherige 99€ Zusammenbau dazu kommen. Ich will es einfach safe, dabei halt selbst nichts noch vergeigen, vor allem bei den Verkabelungen *g*

Darum ist mir das gerade zu teuer, auch wenn ich nach Mitternacht bestellen würde, um die Versandkosten zu sparen. *g* Max: 1.650 ohne Installationskosten..


----------



## squats (15. September 2015)

ich würd aber DDR4 nehmen, sonst macht sich das schlecht ;P


----------



## ZAM (16. September 2015)

squats schrieb:


> ich würd aber DDR4 nehmen, sonst macht sich das schlecht ;P


Huch, danke. Das war beim Zusammenstellen eher verklickt. ^^

 

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...221f832e3a2e2dba0c92abf24fcb85ee66310855b0ee3

 

So wird ein Schuh draus.


----------



## painschkes (17. September 2015)

Ha - ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen..peinlich. 

 

@Thread:

 

Wieder aktuell und ein paar Sachen hinzugefügt.


----------



## ZAM (17. September 2015)

painschkes schrieb:


> Wieder aktuell und ein paar Sachen hinzugefügt.


 



 

Moah, ich hab irgendwie bei den Preisen aktuell nicht die Eier den Warenkorb mal abzuschicken.  

 

 

Achja, wann eigentlich 4 Rammriegel, wann 2? Gab es da nicht irgendeine Faustregel?


----------



## painschkes (17. September 2015)

Zwei bei Dualchannel und 4 bei Quadchannel - wenn man es jetzt ganz simpel machen will. :p


----------



## Shaxul (19. September 2015)

Wieder mal vielen Dank für's Aktualisieren, eben eine 600 Euro Variante für meinen Bruder bestellt!


----------



## painschkes (19. September 2015)

Danke für's Lob und freut mich.


----------



## Wynn (19. September 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Achja, wann eigentlich 4 Rammriegel, wann 2? Gab es da nicht irgendeine Faustregel?


 

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/RAM-H...M-Dual-Channel-richtig-konfigurieren-1150665/

 

da haben die kollegen ein special gebracht


----------



## Trollmops (20. September 2015)

ist die neue Generation der Intel Prozessoren noch nicht zu empfehlen?


----------



## painschkes (20. September 2015)

Doch - an sich schon.

 

Werde die wohl noch einfügen.


----------



## ZAM (21. September 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/RAM-H...M-Dual-Channel-richtig-konfigurieren-1150665/
> 
> 
> 
> da haben die kollegen ein special gebracht


 

Ich hätte das gern in Text-Form. Das ist wie bei Guides, da finde ich Videos auch unpraktisch.


----------



## Ragna08 (4. Oktober 2015)

Erst mal ein herzliches hallo von mir. 

Ich würde mich auch gern deines Wissens bedienen  , wenn ich darf.

Ich möchte meinen Pc aufrüsten.
Momentan habe ich einen i5 760 (2,8ghz) und ein gigabyte h55 mainboard sowie eine gtx 660ti grafikkarte. Bis dato läuft alles eigentlich recht super, bis auf dragon age inquisition ( da stürzt das spiel bei einer Zwischensequenz und dem Nachspann ab ). Jetzt möchte ich mich schon mal für die Zukunft etwas wappnen ( möchte nicht in einem jahr schon wieder nachrüsten ) und mir ist schon klar das wenn ich jetzt aufrüste ich den arbeitsspeicher auch austausche wegen dem neuen mainboard etc. .
Festplatten, Laufwerk etc. bleiben erhalten und ich baue es natürlich auch selbst ein. Mein Problem besteht eher darin das ich mich in letzter Zeit nicht mehr so auf dem laufenden hielt und deswegen ein paar Empfehlungen bräuchte.

Den Pc nutze ich zu 90% nur zum zocken, ich spiele meißt die aktuellsten games und muß zwar die Grafik nicht auf dem obersten level haben aber auch nicht auf niedrig. Die Auflösung bei mir liegt bei 1920/1080 oder 1920/1200. Ich halte überhaupt nichts von Ati Grafikkarten   bei mir kommt nur noch Nvidea in den Pc. Bin auch was AMD Prozessoren angeht nicht wirklich begeistert  , Intel ist mir lieber ( in dem Punkt lass ich aber mit mir reden ). Vom übertakten lass ich meist die Finger, ist also eher irrelevant.
Was ich suche sind alo: Ein Mainboard, ein Prozessor und eine Grafikkarte mit denen ich die kommende Generation von games locker spielen kann ohne das mir solche Dinge wie bei Inquisition passieren  . Dabei denke ich schon mal an solche games wie Fallout 4, Star Citizens etc. .
Mein Budget kann ich jetzt nicht so recht festlegen    sagen wir einfach es sollte im Mittelfeld bleiben. Es gibt Marken die gute qualität liefern für weniger Geld als die Top Marken, mach einfach mal ein paar Vorschläge dafür wäre ich echt dankbar.

Vielen Dank schon mal im vorraus.

MfG Ragna08


----------



## painschkes (4. Oktober 2015)

Hey,

 

ja natürlich - wieso auch nicht. 

 

Also ohne eine ungefähre Budgetangabe ist's immer ein wenig schwer..aber ja..ich versuch mal mein Glück - die ersten Teile sind dann (der Übersicht halber) immer die teureren: 

 

CPU: E3 1231v3 oder i5 4460

Mainboard: ASRock H97 Pro4 oder ASRock B85 Anniversary

RAM (dort lohnt sich in dem Fall kein unterschiedlicher RAM): 8GB Crucial Ballistix DDR3 1600MHz CL9

Grafikkarte: Joa..da du ja auf die tollen AMD-Karten verzichten willst -> GTX 980Ti -> GTX 980 -> GTX 970 -> GTX960 (natürlich auch wieder von teuer nach günstig)

 

Bei so einer Aufrüstung immer eine der wichtigsten Fragen: Ausreichend gutes Netzteil vorhanden? Und auch: Platz für die neuen Karten im Gehäuse vorhanden?


----------



## Ragna08 (5. Oktober 2015)

Würde mich um deinen Empfehlungen zu folgen für folgendes entscheiden: E3 1231v3 ; ASRock H97 Pro4 ; zotac geforce 960 amp ; 8GB Crucial. Alles in allem 586,70 euro.
Das kann ich mir locker leisten und da Gehäuse und netzteil sowieso overpowered waren für die alten Teile, brauch ich nur noch die neue ssd einzubauen und alles ist wieder supi  .
Danke dir für deine schnelle Antwort und Beratung. Hast mir eine Menge Zeit erspart und meine Unentschlossenheit genommen.

MfG Ragna08


----------



## eMJay (5. Oktober 2015)

Hey ich frag mal zur Sicherheit nach. Hab hier einen schwierigen Fall... Der Herr möchte einen i7 und 16GB RAM haben allerdings braucht er ihn nicht (in meinen Augen... Facebook-Spiele usw.) hab 2 Varianten zusammen gestellt. Anhand der vorhandenen Zusammenstellungen. Das Gehäuse ist auch Fix. Geht da noch was nach unten?

 

i7 https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...221f5cdabd71c9ad38851343a8e214071b3ad55069cdc

 

Xeon https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2213080afca61cba7c09f08b796cf3c41ccbce73889fe(ob er den überhaupt nehmen würde ist noch nicht klar)


----------



## painschkes (5. Oktober 2015)

Einen E3 oder i7 für Facebook-Spiele? Da hat derjenige aber komische Vorstellungen. 

 

Also der normale i7 (also ohne K) macht absolut gar keinen Sinn - entweder der i7 4790K oder der Xeon.

 

Und wofür auch eine GTX 750Ti? 

 

Für das was er da vor hat, reicht ein Athlon X4 860K - auch ein i3 oder Celeron.

 

Aber gut..jeder wie er mag - ich würde die Variante mit dem Xeon etwas verändern und das eventuell so machen: Warenkorb

 

Sorry..aber das Gehäuse ist absoluter Quark - red ihm das bloss aus..das Arcadia kostet 20€ weniger und ist deutlich besser - und für die Hardware die er da drin hat, hat er hoffentlich nicht vor, ein Sichtfenster zu nutzen.


----------



## eMJay (5. Oktober 2015)

Danke  

Die Grakka ist nur so als Sicherheit da falls er dann doch auf die Idee kommt was anderes zuspielen. Wollte eigentlich die R9 280X mit 2 GB nehmen die sind aber nicht mehr so einfach zu bekommen.  Der alte Rechner ist wohl 10 Jahre alt.  Das soll ja nicht ganz verwert sein. Er wollte sich für 1000 Euro einen CSL Rechner von Otto kaufen ohne SSD. Der Ähnlich aufgebaut war. 

 

Das Gehäuse sieht ja so "toll" aus. (soll die Blue Edition sein, die gibt es aber bei Mind nicht deshalb nur als Denkzettel drin) .... Ich werde es aber noch mal versuchen....

 

Das mit dem i3 hab ich auch schon gesagt keine Chancen, Meine Worte waren "Da reicht auch ein 400-500 Rechner dicke aus...".  Nicht mal einen i5 wollte er. 

Der i7 K kostet halt noch mal +30 Euro... und die sind eh schon zu schade für den Rechner.... egal welcher i7 ist zu schade für den Rechner. Ich weiß gar nicht ob er den Xeon nehmen wird weil er nicht i7 heißt. 

Aber wie das so ist wenn jemand was unbedingt haben will... man kann auch einen Ferrari im Dorf rumfahren....


----------



## squats (5. Oktober 2015)

warum nicht ne aktuelle Plattform? i7-6700 kostet auch ~300€


----------



## Shazou (7. Oktober 2015)

Hallo.
Da mir die Familie zurzeit einen neuen Rechner spendieren will, damit ich mein vier Jahre altes Sonderangebot endlich ausmustern kann, würde ich mich auch gerne beraten lassen.
Zwar habe ich noch kein genaues Budget und es wird wahrscheinlich auch noch bis Dezember dauern, bis ich tatsächlich alles einkaufen kann, aber es schadet nicht, schon mal Informationen zu sammeln.
 
_- Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner?_
Voraussichtlich 900-1000 €.
 
_- Brauchst du außer dem Rechner selbst noch irgendwelche "Teile"? (Bezieht sich auf Peripheriegeräte,Monitore und natürlich Windows)_
u.U. Windows 7 für Dualboot mit Ubuntu, neuen Trackball
 
_- Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen?_
Nein.
 
_- Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen?_
So viel wie möglich, also wahrscheinlich nur das Gehäuse (keine Bezeichnung, von Arlt), eine Festplatte (500 G und den DVD-Brenner.
 
_- In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden?_
1920x1080
 
_- Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden?_
Vor allem GW2 würde ich gerne wieder spielen. Elite Dangerous interessiert mich auch. Ich könnte die Art von Spielen jetzt nicht wirklich einschränken.
 
_- In welchen Details möchtest du deine Spiele genießen?_
So viele wie möglich, so wenige wie nötig. Ich bin es schon lange gewohnt, die Grafikeinstellungen aufs absolute Minimum zu schrauben, damit ein Spiel überhaupt läuft.
 
_- Hast du vor zu Übertakten?_
Da ich den PC idealerweise die nächsten 5 Jahre verwenden will, lieber nicht.
 
_- Falls der Rechner nicht nur für Spiele gedacht ist - wofür noch? (Videobearbeitung,zum Musik machen/erstellen,usw.)_
Hauptsächlich Übersetzung, also nichts Anspruchsvolles. Video Capture wäre interessant, aber nicht nötig. 
 

_- Welche anderen relevanten Informationen möchtest du noch mitteilen?_
Seitdem ein Wackelkontakt am Mainboard mir den Win7-Bootsektor zerschossen hat, bin ich auf Ubuntu umgestiegen. Ich weiß, dass das nicht unbedingt vorteilhaft in Sachen Gaming ist, allerdings möchte ich Windows in Zukunft vermeiden. Außerdem geht dank Wine schon viel und SteamOS lässt eine doch etwas rosigere Zukunft für Linux-Gaming vermuten.

 

Ich sage schon mal Danke.


----------



## painschkes (8. Oktober 2015)

Huhu,

 

ich halt es mal kurz - frag am besten nochmal nach, wenn du kaufen willst - bis dahin kann sich doch noch die ein oder andere Sache ändern.

 

Aufjeden Fall ist dein Budget aber vollkommen ausreichend - selbst wenn du nur dein DVD-Laufwerk übernimmst.


----------



## tanell881 (22. Oktober 2015)

Hier hab ich noch eine kleine Office-PC-Variante für ~250€
 
CPU: Intel Celeron G1840
Kühler: Boxed (wenn es etwas teurer sein darf, natürlich auch mit einem extra Kühler)
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-H81M-HD3
RAM: 4GB Crucial BallistiX DDR3 1600MHz CL9
Gehäuse: Cooltek MT-01
Netzteil: BeQuiet System Power 7 300W
Laufwerk: Samsung SH-224DB


----------



## painschkes (22. Oktober 2015)

Hm..?


----------



## Antizigo (23. Oktober 2015)

Hallo ich bin auf der Suche nach einem PC für Videobearbeitung im After Effect.

 

_- Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner?_

_~1500_

_- Brauchst du außer dem Rechner selbst noch irgendwelche "Teile"?_

_Monitor_

_- Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen?_

_Ja_

_- Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen?_

_nein_

_- Hast du vor zu Übertakten?_

_nein_

 

_Auf pcgameshardware wurde mir folgende Konfig empfohlen:_

 

1 x Intel Core i7-5820K, 6x 3.30GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80648I75820K)

2 x Kingston HyperX Fury DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2666, CL15-17-17 (HX426C15FBK2/16)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 380 Nitro, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11242-07-20G)
1 x Gigabyte GA-X99-UD5 WIFI
1 x Thermalright Macho X2 (100700729)
1 x Fractal Design Define R5 Black, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R5-BK)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)

 

Ich wollte noch Eure Meinung dazu. Gibt es Verbesserungsvorschläge?

 

MfG


----------



## squats (24. Oktober 2015)

ich glaub ne Nvidia ist da besser geeignet


----------



## Hosaka (29. Oktober 2015)

Hallo liebes Forum,

 

hab da mal ne Frage. Wenn ich demnächst mir eine Eigentumswohnung, in einem noch zu bauenden Gebäude, kaufen möchte, auch hier in Bochum. Habt Ihr da vielleicht evtl. Tipps,für eine "besser als Standart" Verkabelung?

Im Moment bin ich Kunde von Unitymedia in NRW Bochum und habe

 

Downlaodspeed von 213.80 MBPS

Upload von 9.97 MBPS

Ping 10,4 MS

 

habt Ihr da Tipps oder Empfehlungen?

 

Wann hat man schon von Grund auf die Möglichkeit, die Datenautobhan evl. zu beenflussen? Ja,hauptsächlich hängt es von dem nächst gelegenen Knotenpunkt ab. Aber die Leitungn im Haus?


----------



## Aun (30. Oktober 2015)

lädst du täglich 50gb an pr0n hoch bzw runter oder wieso fragst du bei solchen geschwindigkeiten hier im falschen thread?


----------



## Veshrae (30. Oktober 2015)

Aun schrieb:


> lädst du täglich 50gb an pr0n hoch bzw runter oder wieso fragst du bei solchen geschwindigkeiten hier im falschen thread?


 

Wieso er fragt sollte doch keine Rolle spielen, oder?

Oder hinterfragst du jeden?


----------



## Aun (31. Oktober 2015)

geht mir nicht ums hinterfragen, aber normalerweise erstellt ja jeder heinz nen thread wegen einer speziellen frage. und "hat sich mit 1 post net getraut" zählt nicht


----------



## Silenzz (1. November 2015)

Hallo Painschkeks,

Also ich möchte meinen alten Pc aufrüsten, der ist doch was in die Jahre gekommen. Ich habe den, das war glaube ich 2012, hier über deine Zusammenstellung mir gebastelt. Soo, jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage ob ich mir einen komplett neuen PC baue oder den alten einfach aufrüste, vll kannst du mir da helfen? 
Hier mal der alte PC:

 

CPU: AMD Phenom II X2 550 Processor (2CPUs) ca 3.1 GHZ (4Gb Ram)
Kühler: Ich muss ehrlich zugeben ich weiß es nicht, welchen Kühler ich verbaut habe, und bei google auch nicht gefunden, wie ich es herausfinden kann 
Mainboard: Gigabyte Technology, Modell GA-MA770-UD3
Netzteil: BeQuiet 430W
Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon HD5700 Series (2GB Speicher)

Budget:Soo, mein Budget würde bei ca. 400€ liegen. 

Andere Teile: Naja, nicht wirklich, habe noch ein Laufwerk, 2 Festplatten mit je knapp 500Gb Speicherplatz
Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut ankommen: Wenn ich einen komplett neuen nehme, ja! Wenn ich nur Einzelteile kaufe, dann geht das natürlich nicht 
Möchtest du irgendwelche alten Teile aus deinem Rechner übernehmen: Also zumindest das Laufwerk und die Festplatten, bei dem Rest kommt das jetzt mal auf deine Einschätzung an
Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden: The Witcher 3, Dragon Age Inquisition, Evolve etc. ohne dass es bei mittleren Grafikeinstellungen ruckelt.

Hast du vor zu Übertakten: Nein
Der Rechner ist für nichts anderes gedacht, außer dann halt noch Hausarbeiten schreiben, oder Powerpoint Präsis zu erstellen also nichts wildes.

Das war's jetzt von mir aus erstmal, schon mal vielen Dank im voraus und wenn du noch irgendwelche Infos von mir und meinem Rechner brauchst, sag bescheid ich antworte asap.

Liiiiiieben Gruß

-Silenzz


----------



## painschkes (1. November 2015)

Hm..hast du eventuell die Möglichkeit ein Foto vom Kühler zu machen und im selben Arbeitsschritt dann auch zu schauen, welches BeQuiet 430W-Netzteil es genau ist?

 

Bei dem Budget würde ich wohl alles übernehmen, bis auf die Teile die ich jetzt verlinke..denn sonst müsstest du überall so dermaßen sparen..das lohnt sich dann nicht so wirklich.

 

Die "neuen" Boxed-Kühler sind auch gar nicht so schlimm, da muss (bei so einem engen Budget) nicht unbedingt ein extra Kühler her - Gehäuse sollte ja passen..430W-Netzteil von BeQuiet ist auch ausreichend und Festplatten und Laufwerk kann man ja sowieso übernehmen.

 

Eine Idee wäre jetzt zB. folgende: Warenkorb

 

Alternativ könnte man wohl auch einen i3 anstatt dem i5 nehmen und die gesparten 60€ dann in eine R9 380 mit 4GB anstatt die R9 270X investieren.

 

Ich persönlich finde die Variante mit dem i5 aber sinnvoller.


----------



## Silenzz (2. November 2015)

Hey Painschkeks,

 

Ich hab jetzt einfach mal vom Kühler und vom Netzteil je ein Foto gemacht. Der Kühler ist ein Arctic Freezer Pro 64. Ich hoffe du kannst was damit anfangen.


Lieben Gruß,

-Silenzz


----------



## painschkes (2. November 2015)

Also das Netzteil kannst du auf jeden Fall übernehmen und beim Kühler musst du schauen - wie gesagt..da könntest du dann auch einfach beim Boxed-Kühler bleiben..so schlimm sind die nicht mehr.


----------



## Silenzz (2. November 2015)

Hey Painschkeks,

Worauf käme das denn an ob ich den alten Kühler mitbenutzen kann oder nicht? Und im Endeffekt würde ich dann ja "nur" Laufwerk + Festplatte + Kühler (evtl.) behalten oder? Danke noch mal für deine Hilfe


----------



## painschkes (2. November 2015)

Ob du dir die Mühe machen möchtest ihn auszubauen und ob er auf's neue Board passt - weiss gerade nicht genau wie das bei dem Kühler ist und ob da für verschiedene Sockel alles zum festschrauben usw. dabei war/ist.


----------



## Silenzz (4. November 2015)

Ahhh okay alles klar! Ja dann vielen Dank für deine Hilfe!


----------



## MeandYou (10. November 2015)

Hallo Painschkeks,

 

ich möchte mir einen neuen Recher zulegen und diesmal einen selber zusammen bauen.

Würde gern deinen Beratung in Anspruch nehmen.

 

- Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner?
~ 500€
- Brauchst du außer dem Rechner selbst noch irgendwelche "Teile"? (Bezieht sich auf Peripheriegeräte,Monitore und natürlich Windows)
nein
- Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen?
nein
- Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen?
Netzteil: Energon- EPS 650W
Grafikkarte: msi Geforce GTX 750 Ti 2GB GDDR5 (nächstes Jahr ne andere)
- In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden?
max
- Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden?
zur Zeit WoW. später Fallout4 Call of Duty
- In welchen Details möchtest du deine Spiele genießen?
max wen es geht
- Hast du vor zu Übertakten?
nein
- Falls der Rechner nicht nur für Spiele gedacht ist - wofür noch? (Videobearbeitung,zum Musik machen/erstellen,usw.)
nein
- Welche anderen relevanten Informationen möchtest du noch mitteilen?​am besten ein I5 mit DDR4 soll ja ein paar Jahre anhalten​ ​Danke schon mal im Voraus

 ​


----------



## painschkes (10. November 2015)

Huhu,

 

gern - dafür ist der Thread ja da.

 

Hab gerade mal nach dem Netzteil geschaut - das würde ich eher nicht mit übernehmen..gerade auch mit dem Hintergrund, dass du die Grafikkarte ja nächstes Jahr tauschen willst.

 

Bei 500€-Budget würde ich das dann so machen: Warenkorb - dazu dann die Grafikkarte die du übernehmen willst und eventuell auch das Laufwerk - deshalb hab ich es hier weg gelassen.

 

Da ist jetzt keine SSD dabei - wollte deshalb aber nicht woanders sparen..man könnte Alternativ auch den i5 6400 anstatt dem i5 6500 nehmen - das sind dann aber "nur" 2.7GHz anstatt 3.2GHz - ich würde lieber den i5 6500 nehmen..gibt so viele Sachen (und in der Zukunft sicherlich noch mehr) die von einem höheren Coretakt profitieren - eine SSD ist fix mal nachgekauft..bzw..wenn dir eine nur für Windows und ein paar Programme und ggf. noch WoW ausreicht, dann wärst du mit dieser ~30€ über deinem Budget - eventuell auch noch zu verkraften.

 

PS: Das Gehäuse ist natürlich Geschmackssache.


----------



## MeandYou (11. November 2015)

Hallo,

 

danke für die schnelle Antwort.

So werde ich es machen sieht toll aus und das Gehäuse passt schon, steht e im Schreibtisch ;-)

 

Danke


----------



## Jawul (15. November 2015)

Guten Tag zum ende des Jahres wollte ich mir nochmal nen neuen Gaming PC zu legen !

Ich habe mir schon bisschen gedanken gemacht und nen paar sachen rausgesucht wo ich denke es ergibt einen Sinn!

Der PC soll ca. 2-3 Jahre nutzbar sein( games auf High bis Ultra ) und nach der zeit durch ein kleines budget von ca. 500 € auf den neuesten stand zu bringen sein !

250GB SSD ausreichend ? oder doch auf 500Gb gehen ?

 

Ist für Spiele wie WoW, HoTS, Diablo 3, Fallout 4, The Witcher 3, diverse Shooter gedacht

 

1 x Samsung HD103SJ ATA Device 1TB ( wäre vorhanden )

1 x Crucial BX100 250GB, SATA (CT250BX100SSD1) *ca. 80€*
1 x I5 2500K ( wäre vorhanden )
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP8G3D1609DS1S00) *ca. 80€*
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro + Backplate, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort, lite retail (11244-01-20G) *ca. 350€*
1 x ASRock B85M Pro4 (90-MXGQ20-A0UAYZ) *ca. 60€*
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis (84000000119) *ca. 25€*
1 x Cooler Master G550M 550W ATX 2.31 (RS-550-AMAAB1) *ca. 65€*

 

*Zusammen knappe 660€*

 

Zukunfst sicher ?


----------



## squats (15. November 2015)

der 2500K(Sockel 1155) passt nicht auf das Board(1150), guck mal ob du n gebrauchtes P67 oder Z77 bekommst

 

16GB DDR3 würde ich auch nicht mehr kaufen, 8GB reichen


----------



## Jawul (15. November 2015)

Derzeit habe ich noch ein ausus p8p67 rev 1.xx  drin!

 

Kann ich das noch unbedenklich drin lassen ?


----------



## squats (15. November 2015)

sofern es einwandfrei funktioniert, ja

 

dann müsstest doch auch DDR3 RAM haben


----------



## Jawul (15. November 2015)

2x 2048MBytes von Kingston


----------



## fancyschmancy (29. November 2015)

Servus painschkes,

vor ca. 6 Jahren hab ich hier mal einen Beitrag erstellt wo du mir einen Rechner zusammengestellt hast. Da der Rechner immernoch super läuft bin ich davon überzeugt das du mir nochmal helfen kannst. Hab da volles Vertrauen in dich!

Meine Freundin hat so einen "Gaming" PC von Media Markt bekommen vor einiger Zeit.... Sagen wir einfach mal, sie bräuchte einen neuen, und da kann ich dich nur wärmstens empfehlen wenn es um PCs fürs zocken geht die lange halten.

 

Sie hat von ihrem Vater vor 2 Jahren eine Grafikkarte geschenkt bekommen die sie, wenn es geht, mit in den Rechner verbauen möchte (falls die etwas taugt)

 

GeForce GTX 550ti

 

Sie will WoW auf Ultra flüssig spielen können und Sims4 auf max. Grafik flüssig. Neuere Spiele wie Witcher 3 oder so zockt sie auf PS4.

 

Sie wollte so ca 500 Euro ausgeben.

 

Damals bei meinem Rechner hast du mir einen Link für hardwareversandt gegeben das war super damals, leider sind die ja insolvent. Bauen die von mindfactory die auch gleich zusammen?

Vielen dank schonmal.


----------



## painschkes (30. November 2015)

Huhu,

 

das freut mich sehr, dass dann immer noch auf mich zurück gegriffen wird.

 

Also WoW auf Ultra wird mit der GTX 550 Ti nicht machbar sein - würde eher versuchen die bei Ebay(-Kleinanzeigen) zu verkaufen und das gemacht Geld eventuell noch mit auf das Budget zu packen.

 

Allerdings wird WoW auf Ultra mit 500€ Budget für einen kompletten Rechner auch nur schwer realisierbar - zumindest wenn wir von 25er Raids (und dann immer noch Ultra-Einstellungen) reden.

 

Mindfactory baut zwar zusammen - allerdings kostet das dort 99€..fällt also raus - habt ihr eventuell jemanden im Bekanntenkreis der das übernehmen könnte? Ist wirklich auch nur wie Lego für Große.

 

So..genug gebrabbelt - ich nehm trotzdem mal Mindfactory für eine Beispiel-Zusammenstellung - wenn alles gebraucht wird, dann könnte das bei 500€ so aussehen: Warenkorb

 

Allerdings kann ich das gerade für WoW nur mit Bauchschmerzen empfehlen - ich würde gerad dafür schon einen i5 empfehlen - der kostet allerdings nochmal ~70€ mehr..somit wären das eher 600€ die das Ganze kosten würde - auf lange Sicht allerdings deutlich Sinnvoller als für WoW auf einen i3 zu setzen - die R9 380 ist auch nicht das Optimum - aber mehr ist mit dem Budget leider nicht drin - ich weiss..500€ sind 500€ aber gerade wenn man komplett neu kaufen muss, ist das (leider) nicht viel.

 

Ich hoffe du verstehst was ich meine.


----------



## LoveThisGame (2. Dezember 2015)

Hi Painschkes,

 

ein Arbeitskollege möchte sich ein neues System zulegen. Gezockt werden soll damit BF, CoD, GTA, kommende Titel sowie immer mal wieder diverse MMO´s. Ein möglichst leises System zu bekommen war einer der Kernpunkte neben der Leistung. Ansonsten nur Standard Nutzung, sprich YouTube usw.

 

Rausgekommen nach diversen Google Stunden und Beratungen über Skype ist dieses:

 

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php

 

 

Wäre nett wenn du da mal drüber schauen könntest, der Budgetrahmen ist damit bereits um ~ 50€ überschritten, weiter nach oben sollten eventuelle Verbesserungsvorschläge in Sachen Leistung und/oder Geräuscharmut daher nicht gehen.

 

Schon mal danke für´s drüber schauen.


----------



## painschkes (2. Dezember 2015)

Huhu,

 

der Link bzw. Warenkorb ist leider leer - wenn die Teile im Warenkorb sind, muss man oben auf "veröffentlichen" gehen und dann den Link posten.

 

Dann kann ich aber gern drüber schauen. :-)


----------



## Sikes (2. Dezember 2015)

Alle Jahre wieder  Ich setze tiefstes vertrauen in Dein können ^^ Diesmal soll der PC es so richtig krachen lassen müssen. 3 Bildschirme bevorzugt. Games sollten ohne Fehler auf Ultra flüssig laufen. Videobearbeitung und Stream fähig mit einer guten bis sehr guten Soundkarte bevorzugt. Er darf also ruhig mit 2 Titan oder was grade OP ist bestückt sein. Geforce oder ATI ist mir in der Hinsicht egal. Falls es 2 PCs werden sollten um Effizienter zu arbeiten ist das ok, einer für alles und der andere für Rendering. Schnell wechselbare Festplatten erwünscht, SSDs sowieso. Leb dich in der Hinsicht also ruhig aus  Bitte per PN. Teilen erlaubt 

 

FG Nightsike


----------



## LoveThisGame (2. Dezember 2015)

painschkes schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Alles klar in Zukunft weiß ich´s.

 

Der Kollege war leider zu ungeduldig, er hat heute Vormittag schon bestellt 

 

Trotzdem Danke.


----------



## Blo0dyMary (3. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,
 
erstmal finde ich es super, dass sich hier jemand so viel Mühe macht. Dafür schonmal ein dickes Dankeschön!
Da mein alter Rechner nun schon 5 Jährchen auf dem Buckel hat und man das leider auch merkt ... liebäugle ich mit dem 700€ PC, würde aber gerne das ein oder andere Teil aus meinem alten PC übernehmen.
Bevor das Ding dann nicht läuft oder gar in Flammen aufgeht  wollte ich mal nachfragen, ob das alles klar geht.
 
CPU: i5 4590 nehm ich
Kühler: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis nehm ich
Mainboard: ASRock H97 Anniversary nehm ich
RAM: 8GB Crucial Ballistix DDR 1600MHz CL9 evtl. etwas mehr? Oder sind 16GB quatsch/zu viel?
Gehäuse: Bitfenix Shinobi nehm ich
Netzteil: Coolermaster G450M 450W würde gerne mein altes NT weiter nutzen: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...ter-Silent-Pro-Modular-80--Bronze_436144.html
Laufwerk: Samsung SH-224DB würde ich auch gerne mein altes weiter nutzen. Beim Laufwerk sollte es ja keine Probleme geben oder?
Festplatte: Seagate 1TB da ich noch 2TB an externen Festplatten habe würde ich lieber eine (kleine) SSD verbauen. Geht da die Crucial BX100 250GB ?
Grafikkarte: Sapphire R9 380 Nitro nehm ich
 
So das wärs dann eig. schon.
Ich bedanke mich schonmal im Voraus.


----------



## painschkes (3. Dezember 2015)

Hey,

 

ja - das hört sich doch gut an..und ja - das Netzteil kannst du übernehmen.

 

Laufwerk natürlich auch - genau wie die Sache mit der HDD bzw. der SSD statt dessen.

 

Sind die 700€ dein Maximalbudget? Denn wenn man die genannten Sachen weglässt und hier und da etwas schiebt, bekommt man eventuell noch eine leistungsstärke Grafikkarte "reingequetscht".


----------



## ZAM (4. Dezember 2015)

Habe mein letztes Setup jetzt endlich bestellt, bin gespannt wann, wie vollständig, heile und funktional es ankommt. ^^

 

Fractal Define R5 gedämmt
Intel Core i7 5820K
Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition
ASRock X99 Extreme4
ZOTAC GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP!
500GB Samsung 850 Evo
2000GB Seagate 7.200U/min
16GB (4x 4096M Crucial CT4K4G4DFS8213 DDR4-2133 DIMM CL16-16-16 Quad Kit
be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W
 
Da kommen dann noch 2 meiner 3 bisherigen SSDs rein.


----------



## painschkes (4. Dezember 2015)

Immer noch ein richtig schönes System - wünsch dir viel Spaß damit, Chef.


----------



## ZAM (5. Dezember 2015)

painschkes schrieb:


> Immer noch ein richtig schönes System - wünsch dir viel Spaß damit, Chef.


 

Danke  .. ich bin sooooo gespannt ob das Ding läuft ... weil ... es kommt mit Hermes  .. vermutlich am Montag


----------



## Shazou (6. Dezember 2015)

Das Budget ist da, also bitte ich nochmals um Beratung.
Hier die aktualisierte Liste:
 

_- Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner?_
1000 €
 
_- Brauchst du außer dem Rechner selbst noch irgendwelche "Teile"? (Bezieht sich auf Peripheriegeräte,Monitore und natürlich Windows)_
Windows 7 für Dualboot mit Ubuntu, neuen Trackball, externe Festplatte (1TB?) für Sicherungszwecke
 
_- Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen?_
Nein.
 
_- Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen?_
So viel wie möglich, also wahrscheinlich nur das Gehäuse (keine Bezeichnung, von Arlt), eine Festplatte (500 G und den DVD-Brenner.
 
_- In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden?_
1920x1080
 
_- Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden?_
Vor allem GW2 würde ich gerne wieder spielen. Elite Dangerous interessiert mich auch. Ich könnte die Art von Spielen jetzt nicht wirklich einschränken.
 
_- In welchen Details möchtest du deine Spiele genießen?_
So viele wie möglich, so wenige wie nötig. Ich bin es schon lange gewohnt, die Grafikeinstellungen aufs absolute Minimum zu schrauben, damit ein Spiel überhaupt läuft.
 
_- Hast du vor zu Übertakten?_
Da ich den PC idealerweise die nächsten 5 Jahre verwenden will, lieber nicht.
 
_- Falls der Rechner nicht nur für Spiele gedacht ist - wofür noch? (Videobearbeitung,zum Musik machen/erstellen,usw.)_
Hauptsächlich Übersetzung, also nichts Anspruchsvolles. Video Capture wäre interessant, aber nicht nötig. 
 

_- Welche anderen relevanten Informationen möchtest du noch mitteilen?_
Seitdem ein Wackelkontakt am Mainboard mir den Win7-Bootsektor zerschossen hat, bin ich auf Ubuntu umgestiegen. Ich weiß, dass das nicht unbedingt vorteilhaft in Sachen Gaming ist, allerdings möchte ich Windows in Zukunft vermeiden. Außerdem geht dank Wine schon viel und SteamOS lässt eine doch etwas rosigere Zukunft für Linux-Gaming vermuten.


----------



## Sikes (10. Dezember 2015)

_Und wie jedes Jahr vergesse ich hier diesen Bogen als Vorlage zu nutzen... ^^_
 
_- Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner?_
So teuer wie nötig 
 
_- Brauchst du außer dem Rechner selbst noch irgendwelche "Teile"? (Bezieht sich auf Peripheriegeräte,Monitore und natürlich Windows)_
Soundkarte, wechselbare Festplatten, 3 Bildschirme (1x 4k Auflösung, 1x HD und 1x für Retrospiele/Desktoarbeiten), Windows 10, Sony Vegas, Photoshop, Mikrofon + Kopfhörer für Aufnahmen und TS/Skype. Multigaming Maus mit hoher DPi und Tastatur (Wireless + Mechanisch bevorzugt.)
 
_- Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen?_
Nein.
 
_- Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen?_
Nein.
 
_- In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden?_
Egal (so gut wie möglich)
 
_- Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden?_
Alle :3
 
_- In welchen Details möchtest du deine Spiele genießen?_
Ultra, flüssig. Soll halt alles aufgenommen werden können.
 
_- Hast du vor zu Übertakten?_
Wenn von Vorteil, dann ja!
 
_- Falls der Rechner nicht nur für Spiele gedacht ist - wofür noch? (Videobearbeitung,zum Musik machen/erstellen,usw.)_
Der PC sollte für Gaming, Streaming, Aufnahmen + Videobearbeitung gedacht sein. Wenn er noch zusätzlich währenddessen Rendern und Hochladen kann super, ansonsten bitte einen 2. Rechner zusammenstellen der dies nebenher erfüllen kann.
 

_- Welche anderen relevanten Informationen möchtest du noch mitteilen?_
Viel Platz in Form von SSD's oder vergleichbaren HDD's. Bei 2 PC's am besten mit einer schnellwechselmöglichkeit. Das ganze noch am besten Stromsparend. Zudem habe ich gehört, dass ATI Grafik mit Nvidia Grafik mit den neuen Technologien starke Möglichkeiten bietet. Jedoch lieber in erster Linie ECO like 

 

FG

 

Nightsike


----------



## painschkes (11. Dezember 2015)

@Shazou

Sorry das du so lange warten musstest - hab das total verpeilt.

 

Ich nutze dein Budget jetzt einfach mal aus.

 

Wie wäre denn zB. folgendes Beispiel? -> Warenkorb

 

Kenn mich bei Trackball-Mäusen leider nicht aus, da müsstest du also selbst mal schauen - hab dafür extra noch Platz gelassen..und Windows gibt's ja wie gesagt bei Ebay günstig - mit den 50€ Restbudget sollte auf jeden Fall beides realisierbar sein.

 

Eine R9 390 wäre ohne die Extrawünsche auch drin gewesen - aber mit der R9 380X sollte sich auch ausreichend gut spielen lassen - vor allem wenn du sowieso immer alles runterschrauben musstest bis jetzt.

 

@Nightstrike

 

Hm - hast du eventuell eine ungefähre Budgetgrenze? Denn das kann schon ordentlich teurer werden..und da rede ich schon von einigen Tausend Euro.

 

Sag doch mal bitte bis wohin ich ungefähr gehen kann, sonst wird das eventuell deutlich teurer als du das bezahlen kannst / willst und das ist ja auch nicht Sinn der Sache.


----------



## Shazou (13. Dezember 2015)

Kein Problem.

Bin jetzt doch die nächsten drei Wochen in den Vereinigten Staaten, also hat es keine große Eile.

 

Ein paar Fragen/Anmerkungen zum Warenkorb:

1. Ist das Gehäuse nötig? Da mein aktuelles keinen Lüfter hat, wahrscheinlich schon.

2. Worauf muss ich achten, wenn ich RAM aus meinem alten PC übernehmen will?

3. Da schon eine normale 1TB Festplatte eingeplant ist, bräuchte ich die externe gar nicht und verwende einfach meine alte um das Nötigste zu sichern. Der Teil vom Budget könnte dann der Grafikkarte zugute kommen.

4. Es sind auch noch ca. 50€ über den 1000€ Platz, also wäre die R9 390 ganz gut.


----------



## painschkes (13. Dezember 2015)

Alles klar - trotzdem sorry. 

 

1. Das Gehäuse ist nicht unbedingt nötig - ich weiss nur leider ohne Angabe nicht, welches du aktuell hast und es könnte ggf. zu Platzproblemen kommen - die R9 390 zB. ist über 30cm lang.

2. Es muss DDR3 RAM sein - vorzugsweise welcher mit wenig CL.

3. Alles klar - dann nehmen wir die externe Platte wieder raus.

4. Hab ich mir schon fast gedacht - wollte das Budget aber trotzdem erstmal einhalten.

 

Also hier dann der überarbeitete Warenkorb: Warenkorb + Restbudget für Windows.


----------



## painschkes (13. Dezember 2015)

Wieder Up 2 Date.


----------



## Shazou (13. Dezember 2015)

Bei weiterem Umsehen bin ich auf etwas gestoßen, das sehr interessant aussieht, aber wahrscheinlich einen Haken hat, den ich nicht erkennen kann.

Doppelter RAM, schnellerer Prozessor, kleinere SSD, was mir jetzt nicht so viel ausmacht, Windows bereits dabei und wenn ich die R9 390 von Mindfactory dazu bestelle, komme ich immer noch ca. 70€ billiger raus. Als kleiner Bonus kommt das Ganze dann auch schon fast komplett zusammengebaut bei mir an.

Die große Frage ist nur: Was habe ich übersehen?


----------



## painschkes (13. Dezember 2015)

Die CPU ist nicht mal halb so schnell wie der von mir gewählte Xeon - das was da verbaut ist, ist eine APU und eher für Multimedia-Gedöns und Spielen auf geringen Niveau gedacht.

 

Dazu kommen dann noch so Sachen wie "LC-Power-Silent-Netzteil" (auch bekannt als "Chinaböller"), ein schreckliches Mainboard und ein "Plastikbomber"-Gehäuse.

 

Letzten Endes ist das natürlich alles dir überlasen - ich kann von dem Mist aber nur abraten.


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (20. Dezember 2015)

Hey, mein Rechner is inzwischen schon Asbach, ich wollt mir daher einen zusammenstellen. Ich würde gern möglichst UNTER 1000€ bleiben. Trotzdem hätt ich gern einen Rechner, der Battlefront und Witcher 3 möglichst flüssig und mit hohen Einstellungen wiedergeben kann. Wollt daher mal deine Expertise haben, ob meine Auswahl dafür genügen würde.

 

Hier mal meine Liste:

 

Mainboard:

ASUS B85-PLUS (C2)

 

CPU:

i5 4690

 

CPU-Kühler:

be quiet! Pure Rock

 

GPU:

R9 290 PCS+

 

RAM:

16 GB Crucial DDR3

 

SSD:

Sandisk SDSSDA-240G-G25 240 GB

 

Festplatte:

Toshiba DT01ACA100 1 TB

 

Netzteil:

be quiet! Pure Power CM L8 630W

 

Laufwerk:

Pioneer BDC-207DBK

 

Dazu Win7 als Programm.


----------



## pampam (29. Dezember 2015)

Hi zusammen,

 

folgende Frage an die Experten hier:

Würde mein i5 2500K eine R9 390 ausbremsen oder geht das noch?

Rausgesucht habe ich mir diese hier, da sie zum einen relativ leise sein soll (mit aktualisiertem BIOS) und zum anderen zu den günstigen Modellen der Serie gehört.

 

Vielleicht kann mir auch noch jemand sagen, ob die Karte in ein Xigmatek Asgard passt?

Ansonsten hätte ich noch ein Gehäuse hier, das ich dann entsprechend anpassen könnte.

 

Danke schonmal!


----------



## slaz2207 (1. Januar 2016)

Hi,

natürlich will ich mir auch einen neuen Rechenknecht zusammenstöpseln, allerdings mit einem microATX-Board und -gehäuse. Der Knecht soll fit für die aktuellen Spiele wie Fallout 4 / Witcher 3 sein, Budget liegt bei max. 1k EUR:

 

Gehäuse:

AeroCool DS (Dead Silence) Cube - Black Edition

BitFenix Prodigy M Micro-ATX Gehäuse - schwarz

(noch nicht genau sicher, welches der beiden es werden soll... ;-))

 

Mainboard:

ASRock Mod B85M Pro3

 

CPU:

E3 1231v3

 

CPU-Kühler:

Alpenföhn Ben Nevis

 

GPU:

ZOTAC GeForce GTX 970 OC

 

RAM:

8GB Crucial Ballistix DDR 1600MHz CL9

 

SSD:

Samsung MZ-75E250B/EU EVO 850
 

Festplatte:

Seagate 1TB

 

Netzteil:

Coolermaster GM 550W

 

OS:

Windows 10

 

Laufwerk:

Keins, nutze keine optischen Datenträger mehr

 

Passt die Zusammenstellung zusammen?

 

Danke für ein Feedback.


----------



## painschkes (3. Januar 2016)

Sorry Leute - hatte die Tage nicht so die Lust, aber besser später als nie. 

 

So, dann mal der Reihe nach:

 

@Harold_vs_Kumar

 

Im Grunde kann man das so kaufen, ja - aber einige Sachen würde ich doch ändern - hier mal ein Gegenbeispiel: Warenkorb + Windows 7 von Ebay.

 

@pampam

 

Beim Asgard sollen wohl Grafikkarten mit einer Länge von maximal 290mm reinpassen - damit fällt die Powercolor und auch die von Sapphire zB. raus - passen sollte aber die G1-Variante von Gigabyte.

 

Deine CPU sollte noch vollkommen ausreichen.

 

@slaz2207

 

Wenn du die bei der GTX 970 bleiben willst, kann man das so machen - joa. (:


----------



## BoomLabor (15. Januar 2016)

Hallo, kleine Frage: Kann man das so machen?

​Intel Core i3 6100 Box
4096 KFA2 Geforce GTX 960 ref OC

Gigabyte GA-H110M-S2H DDR3

Cooltek Coolcube Maxi ITX Tower

1TB Segate Desktop

8GB G.Skill F3-1600C11D DDR3

400 Watt be quiet! Pure Power

be quiet! SW1 Low Speed Fan (2)

 

Kostet mich knapp 580€.

Was sagt ihr?


----------



## BoomLabor (19. Januar 2016)

Habe es mir jetzt so gekauft. Hoffentlich macht der i3 seinen Job und enttäuscht mich nicht.


----------



## ZAM (20. Januar 2016)

Für MMOs sollte das Setup doch locker reichen.
Aber persönlich bin ich kein Fan von Dual-Core-Prozessoren mehr, gerade wenn man die Hersteller-Angaben zu den Mindestanforderungen (recht oft 4-Kerne) mittlerweile beobachtet.


----------



## padey (28. Januar 2016)

Moin Leute. Nachdem ich aktuell einen iMac von 2010 bei mir stehen habe und damit WoW so mittelprächtig viel Spaß bringt, muss was neues her.

Nachdem ich nun irgendwie seit Dienstag dauerhaft mir Dinge anschaue, frag ich mal die Profis. ;D

 

*- Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner?*
~ 600€ (+/-) 
 
*- Brauchst du außer dem Rechner selbst noch irgendwelche "Teile"? (Bezieht sich auf Peripheriegeräte,Monitore und natürlich Windows)*
Nichts.
 
*- Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen?*
Nein, kann ich selber machen.
 
*- Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen?*
- hab zwei 840 EVO's noch rumliegen
- ein Bitfenix Prodigy (miniITX) würde ich am liebsten weiter verwenden
 
*- In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden?*
High / Ultra
 
*- Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden?*
Ganz ehrlich eigentlich fast nur WoW
 
*- In welchen Details möchtest du deine Spiele genießen?*
s.o.
 
*- Hast du vor zu Übertakten?*
Nein.
 
*- Falls der Rechner nicht nur für Spiele gedacht ist - wofür noch? (Videobearbeitung,zum Musik machen/erstellen,usw.)*
Nein.
 

*- Welche anderen relevanten Informationen möchtest du noch mitteilen?*

* nicht viel zu sagen, denke & hoffe, dass meine Antworten alles beantworten.
* Windows Lizenz brauch ich dank MSDN nicht. ;o)

* Hab nen Dell S2716DG - daher wäre ne Nvidia angebracht denke ich. 

 

Danke im Voraus!

 

 

 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 

*Edit 29.01.2016 - habe mich durchgeklickt und folgendes Setup erstellt:*

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2217fca3e068a236ae9e6d2a1d7271dc2bd918e897336

 

Umfasst also

ASRock H81M-ITX Intel H81 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 Mini-ITX Retail
Intel Core i5 4460 4x 3.20GHz So.1150 BOX
be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 Tower Kühler 
4096MB MSI GeForce GTX 960 Gaming 4G Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)
16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit
 
Beim Board & Graka bin ich mir nicht sicher - CPU Kühler müsste man schauen was reinpasst.
Nehme aber auch gerne andere Vorschläge entgegen.


----------



## pr0fite (31. Januar 2016)

Hallo Ich bräuchte mal Beratung bezüglich aufrüsten meines derzeitigen PCS :

 

Hardware :

 

CPU: Intel i5 750@2.67GhZ
Kühler: Freezer Pro 7 Rev.2
Mainboard: ASUS P7P55 LX
RAM: G.Skill F3-10666CL7 2x4GB (dazu noch ne Frage hab noch 2x4GB Crucial Ballistix rumlöiegen könnte ich die mit einbauen ?)
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard
Netzteil: beQuiet BQT L7-530W
Festplatte: OCZ-Vertex4 (128GB, SATA300/600, SSD), Samsung HD502HJ 500GB, WDC WD5001 500 GB
Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce GTX770
 
Jetzt ist einmal die Frage welche Komponenten am meisten Sinn machen auszutauschen ? Budget Spielt erstmal keine "Rolle" würd gerne wissen was Preis/Leistung am meisten Sinn macht. 
Achja und ich hätte noch die möglichkeit an eine 2te GTX770 zu kommen (gleiches modell etc.) Würde da SLI Sinn machen ?
"Ziel" Soll sein aktuelle Games mindestens auf Hohen Details Spielbar zu Spielen


----------



## ZAM (31. Januar 2016)

padey schrieb:


> *- In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden?*
> High / Ultra
> 
> *- Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden?*
> Ganz ehrlich eigentlich fast nur WoW


Dafür passt dein Wunschsetup auf jeden Fall.
  


pr0fite schrieb:


> Jetzt ist einmal die Frage welche Komponenten am meisten Sinn machen auszutauschen ? Budget Spielt erstmal keine "Rolle" würd gerne wissen was Preis/Leistung am meisten Sinn macht.
> Achja und ich hätte noch die möglichkeit an eine 2te GTX770 zu kommen (gleiches modell etc.) Würde da SLI Sinn machen ?
> "Ziel" Soll sein aktuelle Games mindestens auf Hohen Details Spielbar zu Spielen


SLI würde ich lassen. Bei deiner Anforderung und wenn das Budget keine Rolle spielt, würde ich alles bis auf Tower, deine Platten und das Netzteil tauschen. Schau mal in den Eröffnungsbeitrag des Threads, für Anregungen. Wobei Painschkes offenbar eher ATI-Fan zu sein scheint ^^ Ich bevorzuge bzgl. Treiber eher NVIDIA-Produkte, auch wenn ich bis vor kurzem noch eine 7970 hatte.
Btw. Grundsätzlich ist das sicher kein Problem mehr RAM-Riegel zu verbauen, sofern das auch DDR3 ist und die gleiche Taktung hat. Deine aktuelle CPU unterstützt aber Vorzugsweise Dual-Channel, da sind in der Regel 2 Riegel sinnvoller.


----------



## painschkes (1. Februar 2016)

Hey,

 

sorry für die Inaktivität der letzten Tage.

 

@padey

 

Kannst du so machen - wenn du bei Nvidia bleiben willst, dann bleibt ja nur die GTX 960.

 

Beim Board musst du ja bleiben - des Formfaktors wegen.

 

Machst mit der Kombi, wie Meister ZAM schon sagte, nichts falsch.

 

@pr0fite

 

Auch hier, wie ZAM schon sagte: Eigentlich alles, bis auf das Case, Platten und Netzteil - sowohl CPU als auch GPU sind schon etwas betagt..würde (wenn das Budget wirklich (bedingt) keine Rolle spielt) gleich beides tauschen.

 

Über was für ein Budgetrahmen reden wir denn? Füll am besten mal die Schablone aus.

 

@ZAM

 

AMD-Fan kann man nicht sagen - aber aktuell bekommt man dort einfach mehr, wenn man nicht auf ein bestimmtes "Feature" von Nvidia "angewiesen" ist - die GTX 980 Ti jetzt mal aussen vor gelassen...die würde ich auch (umsonst) nehmen.


----------



## ZAM (1. Februar 2016)

@painschkes: Ich hätte die auch gern umsonst genommen.


----------



## metmaschine (9. Februar 2016)

Habe aktuell

Gigabyte GA-Z170-HD3P Intel Z170 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail

630 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM Modular 80+ Bronze

8192MB Gigabyte Radeon R9 390 G1 Gaming

16GB (2x 8192M HyperX FURY schwarz DDR4-2133 DIMM CL14-14-14 Dual Kit

Nun fehlt mir noch ein Prozessor, da dachte ich an den i5 6600K + Guten leisen lüfter

und lohnt sich eine große ssd? Spiele aktuell BF4 ESO und WoW.


----------



## myadictivo (13. Februar 2016)

moin,

 

mal eine frage an die hardware-cracks. ich bin grade dabei meinen rechner etwas upzugraden und habe mir schon eine passende grafikkarte besorgt (r9 fury) um meinen monitor (1440p,144Hz) zu befeuern.

jetzt stellt sich mir die frage ob es sinnvoll wäre auch die cpu auszuwechseln ?

momentan werkelt noch ein i5 3570(ohne K) mit 3,4GHz auf einem asrock H77pro4 mainboard.

ich bin mir der sache bewußt, dass wahrscheinlich in 90% oder mehr der fälle die GPU limitiert.

 

ich zocke eigentlich auch nur. den i5 kann ich wohl nicht übertakten und für den sockel bekomme ich auch nicht wirklich alternativen zum neukauf angezeigt (xeon).

 

macht es also sinn auf den im ratgeber empfohlenen i7 oder vll sogar auf ein skylake system zu wechseln ?

 

edit :

und könnte ich mein altes RAM weiter verwenden (DDR3-1600MHz) sowie meinen Kühler Macho Link Mindfactory


----------



## ZAM (18. Februar 2016)

Habe aktuell

Gigabyte GA-Z170-HD3P Intel Z170 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail

630 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM Modular 80+ Bronze

8192MB Gigabyte Radeon R9 390 G1 Gaming

16GB (2x 8192M HyperX FURY schwarz DDR4-2133 DIMM CL14-14-14 Dual Kit

Nun fehlt mir noch ein Prozessor, da dachte ich an den i5 6600K + Guten leisen lüfter

und lohnt sich eine große ssd? Spiele aktuell BF4 ESO und WoW.

 

Wenn du kein Übertakten vorhast kannst du hier auch 20-30 &#8364; sparen und zum 6600 ohne K greifen. 

Kühler: Mugen 4 oder Macho HR-02 - Hatte/Habe beide und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## ZAM (18. Februar 2016)

ich zocke eigentlich auch nur. den i5 kann ich wohl nicht übertakten und für den sockel bekomme ich auch nicht wirklich alternativen zum neukauf angezeigt (xeon).

 

macht es also sinn auf den im ratgeber empfohlenen i7 oder vll sogar auf ein skylake system zu wechseln ?

 

edit :

und könnte ich mein altes RAM weiter verwenden (DDR3-1600MHz) sowie meinen Kühler Macho Link Mindfactory

 

Beim Wechsel auf Skylake glaube ich ans Ende der Lebenszeit deines DDR3-Rams, aber den Kühler kannst du durchaus locker weiter verwenden.

Auf jeden Fall riecht es ja auch nach einem Mainboard-Wechsel (Upgrade Kit?  ). Zum Zocken aktuell reicht in der Regel ein i5 (Bspw. 6500 - 6600) locker aus. 

Es kommt am Ende natürlich aufs Budget an.


----------



## Wirox (18. Februar 2016)

Hallo Leute,

 

habe mir einmal einen PC zusammen gestellt. Benötige den fürs spielen. Wichtig ist das WOW mit Legion top läuft. Vor allem im Raid. Grafikeinstellungen hätte ich sehr gerne im oberen Bereich.

 

Hier der Link: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/33a3a12213c42e0b198ddf77bca46181f53d144bb59a5a598a9

 

Was meint Ihr passt das so? Passen die Teile? Zu teuer?

 

Lieben Gruß


----------



## ZAM (18. Februar 2016)

Für deinen Wunsch reicht das locker.


----------



## H2OTest (25. Februar 2016)

- Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner?
 _Um die 1500 Euro_
- Brauchst du außer dem Rechner selbst noch irgendwelche "Teile"? (Bezieht sich auf Peripheriegeräte,Monitore und natürlich Windows)
Nein
- Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen?
Nein
- Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen?
Festplatten
- In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden?
1920 x 1080 bei 2 monitoren
- Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden?
the division battlefield cs go etc
- In welchen Details möchtest du deine Spiele genießen?
max
- Hast du vor zu Übertakten?
bei bedarf
- Falls der Rechner nicht nur für Spiele gedacht ist - wofür noch? (Videobearbeitung,zum Musik machen/erstellen,usw.)
Streaming
 

- Welche anderen relevanten Informationen möchtest du noch mitteilen?
Ich hätte gerne eine aktielle Intel Cpu - Skylake Modell und eigentlich eine 980 TI, 16 GB Ram und keine MSI Produkte


----------



## myadictivo (25. Februar 2016)

kurze frage : warum ist beim i7 4790K DDR3-2400er RAM empfohlen und kein 1600er ?

im falle des übertaktens geht doch alles über den offenen multi und nicht den busclk ?

ich hadere mit mir entweder auf den xeon oder den i7 zu wechseln..


----------



## ZAM (25. Februar 2016)

- Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner?
 _Um die 1500 Euro_
- Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen?
Festplatten
Ich hätte gerne eine aktielle Intel Cpu - Skylake Modell und eigentlich eine 980 TI, 16 GB Ram und keine MSI Produkte


https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/b7956c221e0a3efeab1053f0c51b0221437086ca21aefa672d8

Das sollte deinen Wünschen entsprechen.


----------



## ZAM (25. Februar 2016)

kurze frage : warum ist beim i7 4790K DDR3-2400er RAM empfohlen und kein 1600er ?

Die 1600er Taktung ist eine Empfehlung von Intel, man kann es aber wohl auch mit 2133 bzw. 2400er-Taktung nutzen, dann aber auf eigenes Risiko.
 
ich hadere mit mir entweder auf den xeon oder den i7 zu wechseln..


Ich würde gleich auf Skylake gehen, wenn das Budget es zulässt.


----------



## myadictivo (25. Februar 2016)

Die 1600er Taktung ist eine Empfehlung von Intel, man kann es aber wohl auch mit 2133 bzw. 2400er-Taktung nutzen, dann aber auf eigenes Risiko.
 

Ich würde gleich auf Skylake gehen, wenn das Budget es zulässt.

okay, ich dachte schon der i7 setzt höheren ramtakt zwingend voraus..

 

ich habe mir mal ein skylake-aufrüstset zusammen gestellt :

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/49ad362218095abfafc7b7853519b97de1317569c0de05591e8

 

der preis ist halt echt nicht von schlechten eltern.. auf den empfohlenen xeon würde ich für um die 300&#8364; kommen, auf den 4790k mit 400 und paar zerquetschte.. da würde ich einfach vorhandenes beibehalten und nur cpu+mainboard wechseln.


----------



## H2OTest (25. Februar 2016)

Welche SSD wurdest du noch empfehlen Zam?


----------



## ZAM (26. Februar 2016)

Welche SSD wurdest du noch empfehlen Zam?

 

Samsung EVO 850 - Größe liegt bei dir und  dem Budget ^^


----------



## H2OTest (26. Februar 2016)

Danke


----------



## ZAM (26. Februar 2016)

Ich habe übrigens auch gerade mal Alternate, Caseking und Mindfactory als Vertrauenswürdig aus unserer redirect-Seite geschmissen.


----------



## Ivudy (26. Februar 2016)

Hallo,

 

ich bin ein Laie wenn es um Hardware geht und ich traue mich seit jeher nicht einen PC selber zusammenzubauen, von daher möchte ich erneut direkt 1 Komplett-System bestellen.

Da ich mittlerweile studiere und es lediglich für eine Finanzierung/einen Ratenkauf ausreicht, interessieren mich folgende 3 Komplett-Systeme:

*1. http://www.hitech-gamer.com/Gamer-PC/BATTLEFIELD-IV-PRIVATE-V6.html *(649,00&#8364

 

*2. http://www.hitech-gamer.com/Pro-Gamer-PC/ZOCKER-PC-VENOM-V8.html* (999,00&#8364

 

*3. http://www.hitech-gamer.com/Pro-Gamer-PC/ZOCKER-PC-IMPACT-V9-Sharkoon-T9.html *(999,00)

 

Meine Ansprüche: Ich möchte wie immer sichergehen und sicherstellen, dass ich abermals für die nächsten 4 bis 5+ Jahre ausgesorgt habe indem ich fast alle Games bei mindestens mittel bis hohen Einstellungen spielen kann, das es nach einigen Jahren Ausnahmen geben wird die nicht mehr wirklich handelbar sind mit dem System ist mir jedoch auch bewusst, geht mir eher um den Großteil an Games (ggf. auch streamen aber das wäre lediglich ein Bonus und somit kein muss).

 

Als Laie enstehen nun folgende Fragestellung(en):
*F.1:* Inwiefern unterscheiden sich diese 3 in der "Power"/Leistung voneinander? Geringfügig? Mäßig? Stark?

*F.2:* Daraus folgt dann natürlich die Frage ob die Preisdifferenz gerechtfertigt ist? (zwischen 1. und 2./3.).

*F.3:* Da ich auf der Seite in der Lage bin die einzelnen Komponenten im System zu ändern/steigern, stellt sich natürlich auch die Frage ob und inwieweit ich das bei gegebenen System tun sollte um das best-/größtmögliche Preisleistungsverhältnis zu erzielen(?)

 

 

Würde mich über wirklich jede Art von Ratschlag/Hilfestellung sehr freuen!

 

Besten Dank im Voraus.


----------



## eMJay (26. Februar 2016)

Sry der 1. Ist Schrott dazu sind alle AMD die halten keine 5 Jahre. 
2. Ist auch Mist. 
3. Genau so.  


Schaue mal in den Zusammenstellung Thread. 

Recht viele Händler bitten inzw.  Finanzierung an und bauen auf Wunsch die Rechner zusammen.


----------



## Ivudy (26. Februar 2016)

Danke für das Feedback. Bin mir nicht sicher wo ich nun reinschreiben soll.

 

Wäre dann der 800&#8364;-PC die richtige Wahl für meine Ansprüche?


800&#8364;-PC  

CPU: i5 4590

Kühler: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis

Mainboard: ASRock H97 Anniversary

RAM: 8GB Crucial Ballistix DDR 1600MHz CL9

Gehäuse: Raijintek Arcadia

Netzteil: Corsair VS 550W

Laufwerk: Samsung SH-224DB

Festplatte: Seagate 1TB

Grafikkarte: Sapphire R9 390 Nitro


----------



## eMJay (26. Februar 2016)

ich würde da noch eine SSD reinpacken. 

 

kannst es aber besser in den Zusammenstellungs Thread schreiben bzw. verschieben lassen. 

 

Was ich mit schrott meinte sind die verbauten Grafikkarten und das Preis Leistungsverhältnis.


----------



## Ivudy (26. Februar 2016)

Hallo,

 

mir wurde zu geraten hier weiter zu schreiben (und zwar aus dem vor kurzem eröffneten Thread: http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/209055-ratschlaghilfestellung-gesucht-unentschlossen-zwischen-3-gamer-pc-systemen/ ).

 

Hatte dort die Frage in den Raum geworfen ob die 800&#8364;-PC Variante meinen Ansprüchen genügen würde, eMJay hat mir dort noch zu einer SSD geraten, wie bereits erwähnt bin ich ein absoluter Laie und frage mich gerade welche ich auswählen soll (?).

Außerdem stellt sich mir die Frage ob es zu Kompatibilitätsproblemen kommen könnte in diesem Setup, anders formuliert darf ich auswählen was ich möchte bzgl. der SSD?

 

Wäre weiterhin für Tipps und Hilfestellungen sehr dankbar.

 

ps:

Um unnötiges durch- klicken/scrollen zu vermeiden:

 


800&#8364;-PC  

CPU: i5 4590

Kühler: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis

Mainboard: ASRock H97 Anniversary

RAM: 8GB Crucial Ballistix DDR 1600MHz CL9

Gehäuse: Raijintek Arcadia

Netzteil: Corsair VS 550W

Laufwerk: Samsung SH-224DB

Festplatte: Seagate 1TB

Grafikkarte: Sapphire R9 390 Nitro


(Copy/Paste aus dem ursprünglichen Thread)

Meine Ansprüche: Ich möchte wie immer sichergehen und sicherstellen, dass ich abermals für die nächsten 4 bis 5+ Jahre ausgesorgt habe indem ich fast alle Games bei mindestens mittel bis hohen Einstellungen spielen kann, das es nach einigen Jahren Ausnahmen geben wird die nicht mehr wirklich handelbar sind mit dem System ist mir jedoch auch bewusst, geht mir eher um den Großteil an Games (ggf. auch streamen aber das wäre lediglich ein Bonus und somit kein muss).


----------



## myadictivo (26. Februar 2016)

okay, ich dachte schon der i7 setzt höheren ramtakt zwingend voraus..

 

ich habe mir mal ein skylake-aufrüstset zusammen gestellt :

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/49ad362218095abfafc7b7853519b97de1317569c0de05591e8

 

der preis ist halt echt nicht von schlechten eltern.. auf den empfohlenen xeon würde ich für um die 300&#8364; kommen, auf den 4790k mit 400 und paar zerquetschte.. da würde ich einfach vorhandenes beibehalten und nur cpu+mainboard wechseln.

 

also ich würde doch auch eher zu skylake tendieren.hab mir jetzt stundenlang tests und videos dazu angesehn und im vergleich hatte der 6700k doch immer was mehr leistung als der 4790k.

problem ist nur, ich kenn mich mit den ganzen mainboard und DDR4 sachen mal wieder überhaupt nicht aus.

ich habe mir jetzt beim support erstmal die benötigten teile bestellt um meinen macho-lüfter auch auf 1151-boards benutzen zu können.

ich bräuchte also tipps für ein board udn für RAM (16G

 

- das board sollte bestenfalls noch ein normalen pci anschluss haben (für meine soundkarte) und halt für K-CPUs sein, sprich möglichkeit um an der taktschraube zu drehen.

- RAM bin ich komplett überfragt was DDR4 angeht und was dort die normalen spezifikationen sind.


----------



## ZAM (26. Februar 2016)

- das board sollte bestenfalls noch ein normalen pci anschluss haben (für meine soundkarte) und halt für K-CPUs sein, sprich möglichkeit um an der taktschraube zu drehen.
- RAM bin ich komplett überfragt was DDR4 angeht und was dort die normalen spezifikationen sind.


Dual Channel-RAM, Taktung ab 2133 (mehr brauchste eh nicht)
Ich habe mal passenden RAM und ein paar Boards mit OK-Preisklasse in den Warenkorb gepackt. Musst eh schauen, ob die in deinen Tower passen. Die OC-Fähigkeit kenne ich leider von den Boards nicht.
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/3d8da2221d187e81b062604f4afb1e370956708b98a6a1e2ee7

Btw. PCI stirbt aus ^^


----------



## ZAM (26. Februar 2016)

Hallo,
 
mir wurde zu geraten hier weiter zu schreiben (und zwar aus dem vor kurzem eröffneten Thread: http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/209055-ratschlaghilfestellung-gesucht-unentschlossen-zwischen-3-gamer-pc-systemen/ ).
 
[...]


Ganz ehrlich? Für ein auf 4 Jahre zukunftssicheres Model bei den Ansprüchen sind 800 Euro wirklich sehr knapp bemessen. Ich habe in letzter Zeit für einige Verwandte und Bekannte Modelle zusammen geklöppelt und am Ende ging es von den Ansprüchen her immer etwas übers angepeilte Budget.
Statt den i5-Haswells würde ich lieber auf Skylake-CPUs gehen. Hier reichen 6500er aber schon gut aus. Bei mehr Budget 6600-6700. Die "K"-Versionen sind nicht notwendig, wenn du nicht übertakten willst und das spart noch ein paar Euro.

Was SSDs angeht würde ich aktuell immer zu Samsung EVO 850er-Modellen raten. Die sind stabil und schnell. Die gibt es in verschiedenen Größen, was dann natürlich auch den Preis variiert.
Windows 10 auf der SSD braucht ca. 20-30 GB für sich (bei mir aktuell 16 aber man sollte immer Puffer mit einrechnen). Den Rest kannst du mit Spielen belegen, aber bedenke immer, dass Spiele immer größer werden. Programme/Music etc. würde ich immer aufs Datengrab (HDD) auslagern, sofern möglich.

Bei den Zusammenstellungspreisen hier im Thread bitte immer bedenken, die sind immer ohne Zusammenbau-Kosten.


----------



## myadictivo (27. Februar 2016)

Dual Channel-RAM, Taktung ab 2133 (mehr brauchste eh nicht)
Ich habe mal passenden RAM und ein paar Boards mit OK-Preisklasse in den Warenkorb gepackt. Musst eh schauen, ob die in deinen Tower passen. Die OC-Fähigkeit kenne ich leider von den Boards nicht.
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/3d8da2221d187e81b062604f4afb1e370956708b98a6a1e2ee7

Btw. PCI stirbt aus ^^

 

ok, danke. mit dem RAM ist mir schonmal geholfen. PCI brauche ich nicht zwangsläufig, kann ich also u.U. auch ohne nehmen.

ich bin nur unsicher welchen chipsatz. du hast mir jetzt h170 und b150 verlinkt, es gibt aber wohl noch z170. bei meinem alten 3570 gabs ja auch div. chipsätze und man musste passend zur K cpu auch den richtigen chipsatz nehmen, sonst hatte man keinen zugriff auf die OC funktionen im bios.

ich mach mich mal schlau, danke 

aber warum gucken ob in den tower passen ? habe eine deep silence von nanoxia, ich glaube da geht alles rein 

 

frage noch zum NT :

ich habe ein bequiet L8 530w. ich glaube damals für haswell gabs doch irgendwelche spezifikationen die ein NT erfüllen muss um mit den neuen CPUs zu funktionieren. das wurde jetzt auch nochmal in einem video erwähnt welches ich auf YT gesehn hatte. auf der verpackung steht jetzt leider nichts von haswell-kompatibel.

nur : atx 12V v2.31, EPS 12V V2.92

 

ich hab halt keine lust 500&#8364; abzufackeln beim einschalten 

 

edit : haswell und netzteile jetzt bin ich auch nicht schlauer ^^


----------



## ZAM (27. Februar 2016)

Wegen dem Mainboard, wenn PCI nicht wichtig ist, dann gibt es doch massenweise Optionen ^^
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Gigabyte-GA-Z170X-UD3-Intel-Z170-So-1151-Dual-Channel-DDR4-ATX-Retail_1010549.html
oder
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Asus-Z170-Pro-Gaming-Intel-Z170-So-1151-Dual-Channel-DDR4-ATX-Retail_1009409.html

Und was das NT angeht, 500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/500-Watt-be-quiet--Straight-Power-10-CM-Modular-80--Gold_976849.html

Wenn du etwas sparen willst, reicht auch das L8
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/530-Watt-be-quiet--Pure-Power-L8-CM-Modular-80--Bronze_757838.html

Jaja, ich weiß, es gibt Leute im PCGH-Forum die das für total veraltet halten und rumjammern, wenn man das vorschlägt. Ist mir egal, lief bei mir erstklassig. ^^


----------



## myadictivo (27. Februar 2016)

ich schreib dem bequiet support mal ne anfrage ob mein netzteil probleme machen könnte.

weil das wollt ich mir jetzt nicht auch noch neu kaufen ^^ das hatte ich ja selbst erst vor 2-3 jahren gekauft.

 

laut dem verlinkten text sind die pure power ja teilweise kompatibel.


----------



## Ivudy (28. Februar 2016)

Ganz ehrlich? Für ein auf 4 Jahre zukunftssicheres Model[...]


 

Ah verstehe und nein ich bin sehr froh, dass du mir nichts schönredest. Werde mir deine Tipps zu Herzen nehmen und mich an dem 800er halten inkl. den Vorschlägen, hat mir alles schon sehr viel weitergeholfen, echt tolle Hilfestellungen, TOP!

 

Werde zwar am Ende sicherlich mehr ausgeben als ursprünglich gewollt aber dafür "bin/spiele ich dann auch safe".


----------



## myadictivo (29. Februar 2016)

danke für die beratung @zam

 

ich habe mir jetzt bestellt :

core i7 6700 - kein K

gigabyte board mit z170 chip falls doch ende der lebensspanne mal eine K cpu drauf soll

16GB DDR4

 

ich bin gespannt ob das nen boost gibt 

von bequiet hab ich jetzt noch keine antwort wegen dem NT, allerdings hab ich das eh so verstanden, dass es nur probleme gibt wenn man in den stromspar-modus geht, und das mache ich eigentlich nicht und dieses C6/7 zeug kann man wohl im bios deaktivieren.

 

edit :

dank blitzlieferung von MF sind die teile heute morgen schon gekommen und ich habs auch schon umgebaut. benches folgen dann erst noch, durfte system neu aufsetzen 

support von bequiet hatte sich gemeldet und meinte das mein NT mit diesen stromspar-standards zurecht kommt.

thermalright hatte mir auch blitzschnell die unterlegscheiben für den macho geliefert, so dass ich den direkt verbauen konnte. durch die scheiben sitzt er halt sehr locker und läßt sich sogar ein bißl bewegen, aber besser als wellen in die cpu gedrückt 

ansonsten wurde alles direkt erkannt und funktioniert ersten tests nach super..

g-e-i-l......


----------



## Ivudy (2. März 2016)

Habe mir nun alles soweit zurechtgelegt und bin kurz davor zu bestellen, habe jedoch doch noch 2 sicherlich triviale Fragen:

 

1. Ich finde beim 800er Setup auf http://www.warehouse2.de/de/gehaeuse das vorgeschlagene Raijintek Arcadia nicht, würde dennoch gerne bei warehouse bestellen (günstigere Zusammenbau-Kosten + Vorteile bei der Finanzierung mit CommerzFinanz im Gegensatz zur Santander Bank @mindfactory). Worauf muss ich achten wenn überhaupt? Sollte eine bestimmte Größe gegeben sein zwecks Luftzirkulation u.ä. oder andere Faktoren? Mache ich mir da etwa zu viele Gedanken darüber und könnte mir eigentlich einfach eine von den 2 Alternativen bestellen(?): http://www.warehouse2.de/de/gehaeuse/atx-matx/antec-gamer-gx300-midi-tower-schwarz-ret bzw. http://www.warehouse2.de/de/gehaeuse/atx-matx/antec-gamer-gx300-window-midi-tower-schwarz-ret

 

2. Da ich ein großer Fan von Nvidias Shadowplay bin (Fan+besste Benchmark Ergebnisse im Vergleich) nun aber im 800er Setup zur http://www.warehouse2.de/de/grafikkarten/amd/amd-r9-3xx/sapphire-r9-390-nitro-backplate-8192mb geraten wird, was wäre eine entsprechende (oder zumindest annährende) Nvidia Alternative bzgl. Preisleistungsverhätlniss?


----------



## eMJay (4. März 2016)

Gehäuse ist eigentlich fast immer Geschmackssache, solange es passt und man alles rein bekommt. 

Es wurden aber auch alternativ Gehäuse gepostet. 

 

 
Alternative Gehäuse:   

BitFenix Comrade 

BitFenix Neos 

Corsair Carbide Series 200R 

Sharkoon T28 

Cooltek Antiphon 

Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 

Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 

Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 

Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl 

NZXT Phantom 410 

Phanteks Enthoo Pro 

NZXT H440 

NZXT Phantom 530 

Phanteks Enthoo Luxe

 
 
Grafikkarte es wäre dann alternativ eine GTX 970 aber welche genau müsste ich auch erst schauen. Diese kostet aber normal noch mal 50 Euro mehr.


----------



## myadictivo (4. März 2016)

die gtx 970 ist halt aufgrunde der 3,5Gb speicherproblematik eventuell jetzt nicht unbedingt eine empfehlung ?

ich hatte die karte auch ein jahr verbaut und mir sind keine probleme bewusst geworden, obwohl ich sogar ein 1440p display in betrieb habe, aber in anbetracht auf das mehrmals erwähnte "für 4-5 jahre" würde ich ggf. nicht zu ihr greifen.

leider ist die gtx980 schon wieder erheblich teurer.

 

aber wozu shadowplay ? gameplay aufzeichnen für youtube ? habe ich die tage auch etwas experimentiert (twitch streams und aufzeichnungen mittels plays.tv app) und habe mit dem neuen system eigentlich kaum performanceverluste bemerkt. ich bin jetzt aber auch laie und komplett überfragt ob das dann cpu lastig ist oder welche komponenten den löwenanteil stemmen müssen. auch nur getestet mit PvZ:GW2 und grim dawn. aber grade ersteres war ja mit meinem alten system (i5 3570) teilweise ohne streaming schon auf 100% cpu last..^^


----------



## Ivudy (4. März 2016)

Aaah Mist wie konnte ich das übersehen?  Naja danke eMJay fürs posten bzgl. der Alternativ-Gehäuse.

 

GTX970 hm interessant, ok ich werde mich mal schlauer machen demnächst und in Erfahrung bringen was das restliche Internet dazu sagt, besonders auch weil es angeblich Problemchen mit dem Speicher gibt wie es scheint (?).

 

@myadictivo, ich kenne mich da auch unbefriedigend aus, weiß jedoch aus meinen Freundeskreis aber auch aus Benchmark-Vergleichen, dass Shadowplay im Gegensatz zu zb. Fraps oder AMDs GVR (aber auch andere wie dxtory) einfach nur viel besser abschneidet, direkt dahinter natürlich GVR und dann erstmal nichts. Ach ja und außerdem hatte mich tatsächlich das Pendant oder von mir aus der Konkurrent zu der hier vorgeschlagenen Sapphire interessiert inkl. Preis,


----------



## myadictivo (5. März 2016)

Info Video zur 970 Speicherproblematik

ich hatte damals die gigabyte windforce3 gtx 970 und ein bekannter benutzt eine msi gtx970 gaming 4g (beide ab ca. 340&#8364; erhältlich).

 

mit aufzeichnungen beschäftige ich mich nur nebenbei. ich habe jetzt auch mal mit OBS experimentiert und hier auch das quick-snyc feature getestet, bei dem wohl die intel eigene CPu genutzt wird für die berechnungen.

ich habe jetzt ehrlich gesagt bei keinem programm irgendwelche gravierenden einbrüche erlebt mit dem i7 6700 und der r9 fury. getestet mit aufzeichnungen in auflösungen von 720p bis hin zu 1440p.

 

edit : ich habe mal etwas experimentiert und bin wie gesagt weder ein bekannter streamer noch youtuber. ich habe mich mit OBS beschäftigt und mal valley benchmark aufgezeichnet und mir mit msi-afterburner die systemauslastung anzeigen lassen.

war interessant.

system : i7 6700, 16gb DDR4, r9 fury, 1440p high settings, 8x AA

 

OHNE aufzeichnung mit OBS hatte ich ->50fps im schnitt, 24min, 93max und eine cpu-last von maximal ~15%, meist um 10

aufzeichnung mit OBS x264 codec hatte ich -> 45 fps im schnitt, 23min, 86max und eine cpu last von maximal 60%, meist um die 50-55%

aufzeichnung mit OBS quick sync hatte ich -> 45fps im schnitt, 10min, 87max und eine cpu-last von maximal 20%, meist 15%

 

bei dem quick sync übernimmt wohl die integrierte grafikeinheit der cpu die aufgabe. dadurch auch die werte bei der CPU auslastung. kristisch waren ja beide jetzt nicht, aber im vergleich zum benchen ohne recording steigt die cpu last mit dem feature kaum an. die fps sind im grunde ja auch nur um  ~10% eingebrochen. also damit kann ich leben.


----------



## Ivudy (7. März 2016)

Nach mehrmaligen recherchieren als auch anschauen deines Videos+Kommentar (danke dafür) bin ich zum Entschluss gekommen, dass es wohl nicht wirklich dramatisch ist und es sich lediglich bei sehr sensiblen "Spielern" bemerkbar macht (Stichwort: Mikroruckler bzw wahllos auftretende Ruckler bei sehr hohen Speicheranforderungen), die zudem noch laut Internet-Feedback eher bei sehr fordernden Spielen und maximalen Einstellungen eintreten können.

 

Nun bin ich genau der Typ dem meistens alles auffällt und sich über jeden Kleinmist aufregen kann (besonders in FPS-Games), von daher werde ich wohl, sofern ich keine weitere Nvidia Alternative finden sollte oder von höre/lese in der folgenden Woche (die 980 ist ja mal übertrieben teurer wow...), bei der vorgeschlagenen Sapphire bleiben.

 

Besten Dank nochmals für das hilfreiche Feedback.


----------



## Finja87 (12. März 2016)

HeyHo,

 

So ihr lieben, ich werde vor lauter schicken Gaminig PC's total irre im Kopf, da ich eh von nix eine Ahnung habe. deshalb brauche ich mal euren Rat (:

 

 

 

- *Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner?*​ ​*1000 Euro*​ ​ ​*Brauchst du außer dem Rechner selbst noch irgendwelche "Teile"? (Bezieht sich auf Peripheriegeräte,Monitore und natürlich Windows)*​ ​*Nein (: *​ ​ ​*- Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen?*​ ​*Ja bloß, sonst bekomm ich ja nen rappel  *​ ​ ​*- Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen?*​ ​*Besser nicht bin froh das meiner noch läuft *​ ​ ​* In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden?*​ ​ ​ ​-* Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden?*​ ​*World of Warcraft, Diablo 3, Star Wars, Wildstar solche spiele halt  *​ ​ ​- *In welchen Details möchtest du deine Spiele genießen?*​ ​*Alles flüssig läuft mit Addons keine Probleme gibt gerade in WOW, sowie auf hoch oder sogar ultra spielbar ist  sowas halt  *​ ​ ​*- Hast du vor zu Übertakten?*​ ​*Wenn was was bringt (: *​ ​*- Falls der Rechner nicht nur für Spiele gedacht ist - wofür noch? (Videobearbeitung,zum Musik machen/erstellen,usw.)*​ ​*Naja Spiele , surfen und halt office *​*Welche anderen relevanten Informationen möchtest du noch mitteilen*​ ​*Sollte leuchten und schick aussehen vom Gehäuse  sonst keine wünsche*​ ​ ​Hoffe ihr könnt mir  helfen

 

*Lg die verzweifelte Finja mit der technik *


----------



## Lordcocain (17. März 2016)

- Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner?
max 750 euro
- Brauchst du außer dem Rechner selbst noch irgendwelche "Teile"? (Bezieht sich auf Peripheriegeräte,Monitore und natürlich Windows)
Nein
- Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen?
Ja
- Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen?
Ja, mein DVD Laufwerk
- In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden?
Egal nur flüssig
- Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden?
WoW, Ark
- In welchen Details möchtest du deine Spiele genießen?
egal. hauptsache flüssig
- Hast du vor zu Übertakten?
nein
- Falls der Rechner nicht nur für Spiele gedacht ist - wofür noch? (Videobearbeitung,zum Musik machen/erstellen,usw.)
Nichts
- Welche anderen relevanten Informationen möchtest du noch mitteilen?​Am liebsten würde ich den Rechner bei Alternate zusammenstellen, da mir der Zusammenbau bei Mindfactory zu teuer ist.​


----------



## ZAM (23. März 2016)

...

 

Komplett-PC inkl. Win10 vorinstalliert, dicke 16 GB und eine GTX960 ist für deine Spiele-Wünsche auf Ultra ausreichend. 

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/E-Commerce-Thema-223039/News/136-sparen-Alternate-PCGH-Oster-PC-2K16-i5-6600K-GTX-960-240-GB-SSD-16-GB-RAM-Anzeige-1187431/


----------



## Mageleo (24. März 2016)

Hallo ich bräuchte ein "paar neue teile"
So was neu sein sollte
CPU + mbo + ram + Grafikkarte

Welche Spiele alles quer beet

Preis 750 Euro
Ambesten mit eine Zusammenstellung per PN schicken ist ebay empfehlenswert?


Was halter ihr davon?
*Arbeitsspeicher*
G.Skill DIMM 16 GB DDR4-2133 Kit, Arbeitsspeicher
F4-2133C15D-16GIS, Aegis 1 x &#8364; 63,90*
 
*Prozessor*
Intel® Core i5-6600K, Prozessor
FC-LGA4, "Skylake" 1 x &#8364; 259,-*
 
*CPU-Kühler*
Alpenföhn Brocken 2, CPU-Kühler
1 x &#8364; 41,99*
 
*Grafikkarte*
GIGABYTE GV-N970TT-4GD, Grafikkarte
HDMI, 3x DisplayPort, DVI-I, DVI-D 1 x &#8364; 344,-*
 
*Mainboard*
ASUS Z170-K, Mainboard
Sound G-LAN SATA3 M.2 USB 3.1 SATAe 1 x &#8364; 124,90*
 
 
 
 
 


 

 

 

Das System Soll für:

WoW Legion,Ark survival,GTa5 und andere neue Spiele sein die schon drausen sind und rauskommen

Würdet ihr das system so nehmen?


----------



## painschkes (3. April 2016)

Wieder Up 2 Date. 

 

War die letzte Zeit leider ziemlich krank - daher die Inaktivität, tut mir Leid.

 

Bin ab jetzt wieder so gut wie täglich hier anzufinden.


----------



## SkoII (3. April 2016)

Ich hätte Interesse am 1550&#8364; PC. Allerdings stellen sich mir da ein paar Fragen:

Gehäuse: Ich habe mit gedämpten Gehäusen schlechte Erfahrung und der Festplattenkäfig scheint doch etwas hinderlich bei der Luftzirkulation. Welches wäre dann empfehlenswert? Weiß wäre übrigens noch toller.

Arbeitsspeicher: Seh ich falsch oder sind da nur 8GB drin? Würde gerne 16GB DDR4 mit einer guten Geschwindigkeit haben

Grafikkarte: Ich finde die 980TI etwas hochgegriffen, da ich nicht in 4k spiele. Außerdem kommen im 3. Quartal, so Gott will, die neue Generation raus. Allerdings brauche ich JETZT einen neuen Rechner, da ich es nicht mehr aushalte mit meinem aktuellen Müllsystem. Welche GTX 980 wäre dann sinnvoll? Habe vor diese dann zu verkaufen um mir eventuell eine der neuen Generation zu holen.


----------



## painschkes (3. April 2016)

Hey,

 

das mit dem Gehäuse ist Geschmackssache - kannst natürlich auch jedes andere (passende) Gehäuse nehmen - das R5 wird oft empfohlen und ich glaube ZAM und Legendary haben das auch und sind beide sehr zufrieden.

 

Ja, da sind nur 8GB drin - 16GB zum reinen zocken sind eigentlich Quatsch und ehrlich gesagt bin ich auf 8GB gegangen um den Preis einzuhalten - natürlich kann man auch problemlos zu 16GB greifen.

 

Die GTX 980 ist eine weniger empfehlenswerte Karte - zumindest vom P/L-Verhältnis her..wenn du das so vor hast bzw. planst, nimm lieber eine R9 390 oder sowas in der Art.


----------



## H2OTest (4. April 2016)

R5 ist Top, wobei ich auch ein Festplattenkäfig entfernt habe.


----------



## Veshrae (5. April 2016)

Hab das R5 und die XL Version.

Sind top!

Würde denoch das NCASE als nächstes nehmen.


----------



## Ascalari (6. Mai 2016)

Hallöchen

 

Suche für mein Frauchen PC teile benötigt werden:

 

Prozessor + Mainboard

Gehäuse

Netzteil

Arbeitsspeicher

Festplatte

 

rest ist vorhanden

 

das einzige Spiel was gespielt wird und gut laufen sollte ist WOW.

Da ich leider nicht mehr soviel Ahnung von Rechnern habe bitte ich hier mal um hilfe Budget ist relative knapp im moment also nicht zu teuer werden 

 

Lg

 

Asca


----------



## squats (6. Mai 2016)

Welche Grafikkarte soll denn verbaut werden? zwecks Netzteilbemessung

 

Budget wäre schon gut, teuer ist subjektiv


----------



## eMJay (6. Mai 2016)

Was für Grafikkarten hast du?


----------



## gamecola (28. Mai 2016)

Ich würde never den normalen boxed Kühler auf der CPU lassen. Gute kosten sogar nichtmal 30 &#8364;. Ich würde da immer gut investieren.


----------



## painschkes (28. Mai 2016)

Die aktuellen Boxed-Kühler sind vergleichsweise (recht) leise und kühlen ausreichend gut - natürlich ist ein "besserer" CPU-Kühler immer eine gute Investition - aber gerade bei 400&#8364;, wenn das Budget also recht knapp ist, versucht man so viel Leistung wie möglich rein zu packen - da wären die 20-30&#8364; die man in den CPU-Kühler stecken würde, eine "unpraktische" Ausgabe.

 

Davon abgesehen kann man die Werbung auch besser verpacken. :'D


----------



## spectrumizer (28. Mai 2016)

Ich würde da immer gut investieren.


Wer "gut investieren" will, holt sich ne Wasserkühlung.


----------



## anth0r (29. Mai 2016)

Hey Leute,

 

ich habe mal ein bisschen rumgestöbert und bin auf PCIe SSDs gestoßen.

Je nach Modell haben sie eine Lesegeschwindigkeit, die bis zu 5x schneller ist als aktuelle SSDs. Für mich klingt das Ganze nach einer durchaus lohnenswerten Investition, denn bei alltäglichen Arbeiten merkt man vor allem die Ladezeiten der Programme.

 

Ich habe mal ein Mittelklasse System für mich zuasmmengestellt, dass ich mir gerne zeitnah kaufen würde.

 

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/fb12c72216abb5dba5d43db09e40496693a33d067927b50c3df

 

Was meint ihr, lohnt sich eine PCIe SSD und würde dieses System so passen?

 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

 

 

---------------------------------------------------

 

-* Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner?*​ ​500-1000&#8364;, je weniger desto besser​ ​*- Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden?*​ ​Civ-like Spiele, LoL, vielleicht noch Overwatch. Später vielleicht auch wieder MMOs oder andere Spiele.​ ​*- In welchen Details möchtest du deine Spiele genießen?*​ ​mid-high​ ​*- Hast du vor zu Übertakten?*​ ​nope​ ​*- Falls der Rechner nicht nur für Spiele gedacht ist - wofür noch? (Videobearbeitung,zum Musik machen/erstellen,usw.)*​ ​Office, Multimededia, Spiele​ ​*- Welche anderen relevanten Informationen möchtest du noch mitteilen?*​ ​Das System sollte gute 5 Jahre halten. Graka und CPU habe ich Mittelklassemodelle gewählt, die man später je nach Bedarf ersetzen kann. 8GB RAM sollten erstmal reichen, Mainboard scheint zukunftssicher dank 2x PCIe 3.0 sowie M.2 Sockel.​Vielleicht muss ich noch ein paar Gehäuselüfter austauschen, um ein silent System zu kriegen aber ich hoffe, es passt sonst.​


----------



## Minogle (30. Mai 2016)

Moin zusammen, ich würde gerne wissen, ob ich meinen alten Rechner noch aufbessern kann oder ob doch besser ein ganz neuer her soll. 

 

*- Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner?*
500&#8364;
 
*- Brauchst du außer dem Rechner selbst noch irgendwelche "Teile"? (Bezieht sich auf Peripheriegeräte,Monitore und natürlich Windows)*
Monitor
 
*- Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen?*
ich hab zwar keine Ahnung vom Zusammenbauen, würde es aber versuchen
 
*- Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen?*
CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1050T
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-78LMT
GPU: ATI Radeon HD 5850
RAM: 4gb DDR3
Festplatte: 1x HDD 1tb, 1x SSD 128gb
Netzteil: 80 Plus bronze (450W max) 
 
*- In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden?*
1920x1080
 
*- Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden?*
Civilization 5 und 6, Total War: Rome2 bis Warhammer, Europa Universalis 4, Hearts of Iron 4
 
*- In welchen Details möchtest du deine Spiele genießen?*
Hoch bzw. Sehr Hoch
 
*- Hast du vor zu Übertakten?*
Nein
 
*- Falls der Rechner nicht nur für Spiele gedacht ist - wofür noch? (Videobearbeitung,zum Musik machen/erstellen,usw.)*
Sonst nur Surfen und Office
 
*- Welche anderen relevanten Informationen möchtest du noch mitteilen?*
 
Falls der Rechner nicht mehr taugt zum Aufrüsten, dann würde ich mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen. 
Schonmal Danke im Vorraus


----------



## eMJay (31. Mai 2016)

Naja der CPU ist schon etwas älter, Arbeitsspeicher sollte auf min. 8 GB. Eine neue Grafikkarte sollte auch rein. Ob es sich aber bei dem CPU noch lohnt kann ich jetzt schlecht sagen. Der ist von der Leistung hinter meinem i5 2500k.... 

 

Aber was ich eigentlich fragen wollte: 

Was haltet ihr davon?... 

 

1 Intel Core i5-6600K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80662I56600K)
1 Kingston HyperX Fury DIMM Kit  16GB, DDR4-2666, CL15-17-17 (HX426C15FBK2/16)
1 Gigabyte GA-Z170-HD3P
 
+ eine 1070 wenn die dann rauskommt?
 
Brauche was neues da meine alte Grakka beim Sterben das MB beschädigt hat....
 
*edit: *
Oder lohnt es sich noch für meinen i5-2500k ein neues MB zu kaufen?


----------



## painschkes (2. Juni 2016)

@anth0r

 

Da fehlt mir leider das Hintergrundwissen - finde persönlich aber eine "normale" SSD schnell genug - ich würde da lieber auf so eine setzen und das gesparte Geld in CPU und/oder Grafikkarte stecken.

 

Kann dir gern einen Gegenvorschlag posten - ausser du möchtest dabei bleiben, dann kannst du das auch so machen - du scheinst dich da ja ausreichend informiert zu haben.

 

@Minogle

 

Also gerade bei den von dir genannten Spielen würde sich in meinen Augen eine neue CPU gut machen - Spiele dieser Art gehen ganz gut auf die CPU. Mit dem Hintergrund, dass du die genannten Spiele auf Hoch bis sehr Hoch spielen willst und dazu noch einen Monitor im Budget mit unterbringen willst, würde ich (wenn möglich) mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen  - deine Grafikkarte ist auch nicht mehr so Up2Date. Über was für ein Budget sprechen wir denn, wenn ich einen kompletten Neukauf für den PC inkl. Monitor empfehlen würde? Wenn du mir das sagst, kann ich dir gern etwas zusammenstellen.

 

@eMJay

 

Schaut gut aus - passenden Kühler hast du/kaufst du mit?

 

Die 1070 schaut interessant aus - mit passendem Custom-Kühler sicherlich eine tolle Karte - wenn du das so kaufst, auf jeden Fall ein schönes aktuelles System.


----------



## Vindra (21. Juni 2016)

Hi Leute,

ich wollte mir demnächst nen neuen PC kaufen und basierend auf der Beispielzusammenstellung hab ich mir da mal was zusammengestellt.. Reicht bei der Zusammenstellung auch das Netzteil aus, oder sollte ich da ne Stufe höher gehen? 

 

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/4529652218b27ebf286177cf2a0dbb7d455ccb7cc50bcd54e41

 

- Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner?
ca. 1500&#8364;
 
- Brauchst du außer dem Rechner selbst noch irgendwelche "Teile"? (Bezieht sich auf Peripheriegeräte,Monitore und natürlich Windows)
Nein
 
- Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen?
Nein, mach ich selber
 
- Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen?
Nein
 
- In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden?
1920x1080
 
- Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden?
Puh.. Overwatch, WoW (Legion), evtl Battlefield 1, DayZ, Ark.. und mal schauen was noch kommt
 
- In welchen Details möchtest du deine Spiele genießen?
Hoch-Ultra
 
- Hast du vor zu Übertakten?
Später vielleicht, erstmal aber noch nicht
 
- Falls der Rechner nicht nur für Spiele gedacht ist - wofür noch? (Videobearbeitung,zum Musik machen/erstellen,usw.)
Surfen, zocken, Office
 
- Welche anderen relevanten Informationen möchtest du noch mitteilen?
Wär schön, wenn der PC dann auch fürn paar Jahre gewappnet ist 
 
Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## painschkes (21. Juni 2016)

Huhu,

 

das passt so.

 

Schönes System - viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Reo_MC (25. Juni 2016)

Hey,

 

ist ein erster Versuch. 

 

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/0da68c2218d51c600fe4756b4dc364b2ac27369929135c2c957

 

Kommentare? Soll geeignet sein für: Studium, Zocken (HotS, WoW, HS. Alles so auf mittel).

Bin selber totaler Hardware-Noob, hab mich etwas schlau gemacht aber ich dachte ich frag trotzdem mal die Profis falls ich irgendwelche offensichtlichen Fehler gemacht hab.


----------



## eMJay (25. Juni 2016)

Mainboard fehlt.
Festplatte ist für Überwachungskameras. 

Das ist nur das grobe.


----------



## Reo_MC (25. Juni 2016)

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/dc1419221a77e04abe0e4256d139ba7770f87f3ffbec9dfcf87

 

Neue Version. Hab noch das Gehäuse geändert. 

 

Als ich mir gestern Abend mit nachtverkrusteten Augen dachte "Hmm, war ja nicht so schwer, ich kann das" - das war eine grobe Fehleinschätzung.

 

Danke für deine Hilfe.


----------



## painschkes (25. Juni 2016)

Huhu,

 

schön zu sehen, dass sich da Leute immer selbst rantrauen. 

 

Allerdings würde ich auch hier wieder einige Sachen ändern.

 

Ich würde erst einmal auf Skylake anstatt auf Haswell setzen.

 

Hier mal (m)ein Beispiel: Warenkorb (denk dran, deinen alten Warenkorb zu leeren - sonst siehst du deinen Warenkorb, wenn du auf meinen Link klickst)

 

Verbesserungen: 

 

- neuere CPU

- DDR4

- SSD

- schnellere Grafikkarte

- Monitor mit IPS-Panel

- etc.

 

Gehäuse ist natürlich Geschmackssache.


----------



## Reo_MC (25. Juni 2016)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle und kompetente Hilfe ihr beiden. Das war einfacher als ich dachte. Zwecks Zusammenbau melde ich mich vielleicht nochmal, hab aber die Hoffnung dass ich das hinbekomme  soll ja so schwer nicht mehr sein.


----------



## Distrupter (30. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen, da mein letztes PC Build 2009 erstellt wurde, vor ein paar Jahren die Grafikkarte durchgeraucht ist und der Desktop PC seitdem nur in der Ecke stand, waehrend ich auf einem minderwertigen Laptop so ueber die Runden gekommen bin, ist es jetzt dann mal Zeit fuer einen neuen PC. Hab versucht die neuen Grafikkarten so gut es geht abzuwarten, aber irgendwann ist die Geduld auch mal am Ende  
 

Vorab die Bemerkung: Ich bin nicht extrem an mein Budget gebunden, vielmehr bin ich am ueberlegen ob es ein 1080p oder 1440p build werden soll, deswegen die grossen Spannen und idealerweise haette ich gerne Vorschlaege fuer beide Varianten, um dann zu sehen, wie gross der Aufpreis etwa sein wuerde.

 

Hier die Schablone mit meinen Kommentaren: 

 

*- Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner?*
800-1000 Euro ggf. +100/200 Euro dann aber auf jeden Fall inkl. Monitor 
*- Brauchst du außer dem Rechner selbst noch irgendwelche "Teile"? (Bezieht sich auf Peripheriegeräte,Monitore und natürlich Windows)*
Monitor (ca. 24 Zoll Full HD bzw 27 Zoll 1440p, je nachdem), Windows vorhanden
*- Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen?*
Waere zwar schoen, aber ist mir das Geld nicht wert. Bin technisch versiert und wuerde versuchen, ihn selber zusammen bauen.
*- Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen?*
Knifflige Sache, hatte ich erst nicht drueber nachgedacht, weil der alte Rechner 7 Jahre alt war. Allerdings kommen vielleicht ein paar Teile in Frage? Hier das alte Build:
 
[SIZE=9pt]ATX M-Tower LC-Pro906B 400W schwarz  (ohne Netzteil, s.u.)[/SIZE]​[SIZE=9pt]AM3 MSI 790FX-GD65 790GX+SB750 DDR3[/SIZE]​[SIZE=9pt]AMD AM2 Phenom II X4 955 3,2GHz 45nm[/SIZE]​[SIZE=9pt]DDR3-1333 4GB Kit 2x2GB Marke [/SIZE]​[SIZE=9pt]HDD SATA 750GB Samsung 32MB[/SIZE]​[SIZE=9pt]CD DVD ±RW/-RAM SATA Marke schwarz bulk[/SIZE]​[SIZE=9pt]Netzteil be quiet BQT E6-650W ATX StrP [/SIZE]​ 
Dazu haette ich noch eine 1TB Seagate Barracuda HDD (war frueher mal extern, da das Gehaeuse allerdings kaputt ist, wollte ich die mit einbauen)
Neben der HDDs ist denke ich das Laufwerk problemlos verwendbar. Wie sieht es allerdings mit Netzteil und Gehaeuse aus? Kann das Netzteil Probleme machen, wenn es so alt ist?
Und bezueglich Gehaeuse waere wohl etwas unpraktisch, dass im Front Panel natuerlich nur USB 2.0 vorhanden ist, dafuer hat es glaub ich mehr Luefter als vielleicht eine billige
USB 3.0 Alternative. Mainboard / CPU und RAM sind natuerlich sehr veraltet, schaetze, da hat es wenig sinn nur eine neue Grafikkarte zu holen um den wieder spieletauglich zu machen.
*- In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden?*
1080p oder 1440p
*- Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden?*
aktuelle Titel (Singleplayer RPGs, Shooter, MMOs, )
-* In welchen Details möchtest du deine Spiele genießen?*
High-Ultra / max
*- Hast du vor zu Übertakten?*
Nein
*- Falls der Rechner nicht nur für Spiele gedacht ist - wofür noch? (Videobearbeitung,zum Musik machen/erstellen,usw.)*
95% Spiele, gelegentlich vielleicht mal Videobearbeitung aber keine extra Investition in RAM wert, ansonsten nur Office usw.
*- Welche anderen relevanten Informationen möchtest du noch mitteilen?*
Ein paar Gedanken zu moeglichen Parts hab ich mir schon gemacht, kenne mich allerdings nur bei den CPUs und Grakas halbwegs aus, aktuell dachte ich an etwa folgendes:
 
CPU Intel Core I5 6500 4x3,2GHz
Asus H110M-A Intel H110 So. 1151 Dual (sehr wenig Kenntnisse im Bereich Mainboard, muss nichts spannendes koennen, ausser eben eine SSD + 2 HDD + 1 Graka unterbringen)
8GB HyperX FURY schwarz DDR4-2133 DIMM
128GB Intenso TOP III 2.5" SSD (SSD brauch ich eigentlich nur fuer das OS, aber natuerlich gerne auch groesser moeglich wenn Preis Stimmt)
Grafikkarte: Fuer das 1440p Build hat es mir natuerlich die GTX 1070 angetan
Da diese fuer 1080p natuerlich overkill ist, kaemen da dann wohl sowas wie 390 nitro, 390x, GTX 970 und die neue RX480 in Frage, wobei ich mich bei 4GB VRAM irgendwie unwohl fuehle, hinsichtlich der naechsten Jahre.
 
Gehaeuse, Netzteil dann je nachdem, ob es sinnvoll ist, meine alte Teile zu verwenden. Muss nicht huebsch aussehen, brauch keine LEDs im Gehaeuse. Ueber eine entsprechende Monitor Empfehlung wuerde ich mich auch freuen.

Bin fuer alle Vorschlaege und eure Hilfe sehr dankbar. Freundliche Gruesse! Hoffe die Formatierung ist nicht komplett scheusslich geworden...


----------



## painschkes (30. Juni 2016)

Also am wichtigsten wäre jetzt zu wissen, ob du weiterhin auf 1080p oder doch auf 1440p gehen willst - danach macht das mit der Zusammenstellung eigentlich erst so wirklich Sinn.

 

Ansonsten sieht die Zusammenstellung unten erstmal ganz gut aus.


----------



## Distrupter (30. Juni 2016)

Hey, also am allerliebsten hätte ich wenn möglich jeweils ein Build, um prinzipiell gegenüber zu stellen,  wie viel teurer es für mich wird, statt 1080p doch die 1440p anzupeilen. Für 1080p bräuchte ich auch einen Monitor übrigens. Da ich euch allerdings nicht zu viel abverlangen möchte und ich bei einem 1080p Build wohl hoffentlich nicht zu viel falsch machen kann, würde mir auch ein 1440p Build von euch reichen. Also wenn du für mich quasi eine kostengünstige Möglichkeit für einen 1440p Einstieg inkl. Monitor um die  1000 (gerne) bis max 1200, wäre das top! Vielleicht lassen sich die 1000 ja unter potenzieller Verwendung der alten Teile einhalten?  Grüße


----------



## painschkes (30. Juni 2016)

Also ich persönlich würde wohl dein Budget von 1200&#8364; ausnutzen und dann auf ein System inkl. Monitor mit Augenmerk auf 1440p nehmen.

 

Das könnte dann zum Beispiel so aussehen: Warenkorb

 

Normale HDD und Laufwerk aus deinem alten PC - den Rest würde ich verkaufen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (2. Juli 2016)

Das 500W System Power 7 ist besser.

Besserer Kühler: http://geizhals.de/lc-power-cosmo-cool-lc-cc-120-a1139715.html?hloc=de

Hübscheres Case: http://geizhals.de/sharkoon-t3-s-a1329208.html?hloc=de


----------



## Distrupter (3. Juli 2016)

Vielen Dank, die Hinweise bezueglich eines anderen Kuehlers, Case bzw PSU sind inzwischen jedoch hinfaellig 

Hab den Warenkorb so wie von painschkes vorgeschlagen bestellt, mit Ausnahme des Monitors, da hab ich mich fuer einen anderen entschieden.

 

Hoffentlich ist dann alles Ende der Woche da und bereit fuer den Zusammenbau!


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

 

ich bräuchte eine Empfehlung für einen Rechner, womit man Videos (hauptsächlich für YT) bearbeiten kann.

 

Preisgrenze: ~800&#8364;

 

Kann ich da die 800&#8364;-Version nehmen?

 

Danke


----------



## painschkes (11. Juli 2016)

An sich ja, allerdings würde ich die ein oder andere Sache tauschen.

 

Soll der PC "nur" dafür gedacht sein oder auch das ein oder andere Spiel gespielt werden? (frage eigentlich nur, um zu wissen wie viel Grafikleistung gebraucht wird)

 

Kann dir gern etwas zusammenstellen.

 

PS: Sobald die Custom-Versionen der RX 480 verfügbar sind, wird der Thread auch wieder aktualisiert.


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. Juli 2016)

Der Rechner soll "nur" zur Videobearbeitung und Office gedacht sein.

 

Zum Spielen soll der nicht verwendet werden.

 

PS: Eine SSD (256 G soll auch noch mit rein.


----------



## painschkes (11. Juli 2016)

Alles klar, dann würde ich sowas in der Art nehmen: Warenkorb

 

/Edit: Ah, mir ist ein Fehler unterlaufen - Link wird gleich gefixt.

 

/Edit²: Fixed.


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. Juli 2016)

So....

 

Der Rechner wurde so am Montag bestellt 

 

Der Käufer war über die Beratung sehr erfreut.


----------



## Buttersack (16. Juli 2016)

Hallo liebe Buffed-Gemeinde!

 

Mein PC hat leider die Grätsche gemacht und ich muss/möchte mir einen neuen kaufen.

 

Neben dem üblichen Bürokram soll das Teil WoW-tauglich sein. Dafür muss das Gerät nicht am oberen Limit sein, aber zumindest würde ich gerne mit einer flüssigen Bildfolge raiden gehen können.

 

 

800 Euro bin ich bereit, zu bezahlen. Geht das? Und wenn ja, würdet ihr mir einen Vorschlag machen? 

 

Liebe Grüße

 

Buttersack


----------



## squats (16. Juli 2016)

Monitor, Betriebssystem etc. alles vorhanden?


----------



## Buttersack (16. Juli 2016)

Monitor ja. Betriebssystem nein.


----------



## slook (20. Juli 2016)

Hi

ich würde mir gerene einen PC kaufen. Bisher spiele ich aufn 12Zoll Laptop mit nem i3. Diablo, HotS, Siedler, Anno würde ich gerne ruckelfrei spielen. Also keine TrippleA Games auf max. Auflösung.

 

Was mir wichtiger wäre ist dass der PC beim Surfen, Arbeiten, und Videos schauen komplett unhörbar ist, wie ein Laptop halt.

Strom soll der in der Zeit auch nicht soviel ziehen. Kann die Grafikkarte deaktiviert werden und die der CPU genutzt werden?!

Schön wäre ein PC im MINI-ITX Format, ich mag mir irgendwie nicht mehr so eine dicke Kiste in die Wohnung stellen.

 

Vom Preis her natürlich so günstig wie möglich, ich werf jetzt einfach mal 500&#8364; in den Raum.

 

Gruß

Slook


----------



## kaepteniglo (26. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

 

ich bin schon wieder gefragt worden....

 

PC zum FIlmbearbeiten und Spielen.

 

Aktuell hat er folgenden Warenkorb

 

Ich glaube aber, dass er mit einem Xeon und dem passenden Board und einer anderen GraKa besser fahren würde.

 

Für Vorschläge bin ich offen


----------



## Buttersack (9. August 2016)

Hallo liebe Buffed-Gemeinde!

 

Mein PC hat leider die Grätsche gemacht und ich muss/möchte mir einen neuen kaufen.

 

Neben dem üblichen Bürokram soll das Teil WoW-tauglich sein. Dafür muss das Gerät nicht am oberen Limit sein, aber zumindest würde ich gerne mit einer flüssigen Bildfolge raiden gehen können.

 

 

800 Euro bin ich bereit, zu bezahlen. Geht das? Und wenn ja, würdet ihr mir einen Vorschlag machen? 

 

Liebe Grüße

 

Buttersack

 

 

Ich püshe es mal. Ich weiß, es ist Urlaubszeit. Würde mich über eine Beratung sehr, sehr freuen!

 

LG

 

Buttersack


----------



## eNragedRaskal (17. August 2016)

wird das hier noch aktualisiert?


----------



## spectrumizer (17. August 2016)

In der Regel ja.


----------



## painschkes (17. August 2016)

Ja, wird es - mache das wohl nachher oder in den nächsten Tagen - je nach Lust und Zeit.

 

-----------

 

@Buttersack

Ja, 800&#8364; sind dafür vollkommen ausreichend - sorry für die späte Antwort. Hier mal ein Beispiel: Link

 

-----------

 

@slook

Brauchst du noch eine Antwort?

 

-----------

 

@kaepteniglo

 

Sorry auch an dich - brauchst du noch Hilfe?


----------



## Beckenblockade (18. August 2016)

Fetten Dank erstmal, dass der Thread hier noch immer gewartet wird. Vor ~6 Jahren habe ich mir hier eine der vorgeschlagenen Zusammenstellungen geholt und bin absolut zufrieden. Mittlerweile läuft allerdings kaum noch etwas an aktuellen Spielen und es machen sich allgemeine Abnutzungserscheinungen bemerkbar. Nachdem Painschkes ja im letzten Post angekündigt hat, dass er bald wieder aktualisiert habe ich offenbar einen guten Zeitpunkt erwischt um wieder neizuschauen. 

Bin gespannt was man so im 900er Segment bekommt.


----------



## kaepteniglo (18. August 2016)

@kaepteniglo
 

Sorry auch an dich - brauchst du noch Hilfe?

 

Nein, hat sich schon erledigt.


----------



## sebsun (25. August 2016)

Hallo, ich könnte etwas hilfe bei der Kaufentscheidung für einen Gaming PC brauchen. Ich tendiere dazu mir ein fertiges PC System bei einem Shop zu kaufen, eher als mir den PC selbst zusammen zu stellen/bauen. Das liegt daran, dass ich nicht allzu bewandert bin was die Technik angeht und ich es angenehm finde Garantie-Pakete (wie zb 2 Jahre Garantie + Reparatur Service) dazu buchen zu können. Hat jemand erfahrung mit solchen fertigen PC Systemen? Sind die evtl. unverhältnismäßig teurer/schlechter als selbst zusammen gestelltes? Ich habe zb. ein Angebot für folgende zusammenstellung gesehen:

 

*PC Modem/ISDN/WLAN *
				WLAN Karte 300MBit PCIe

*ZUB Windows Betriebssystem *
				Windows 10 Home 64Bit OEM inkl. Installation

*ZUB Garantie *
				24 Monate Hersteller Garantie

*ZUB Zusatzinfo *
				One Informationsblatt

*PC Gehäuse *
				Antec GX505 Window Blue Edition Midi-Tower USB3.0 schwarz (ATX)

*PC Baukosten *
				BAU incl. Kleinteile

*PC Soundkarte *
				Onboard Sound

*PC Netzteil *
				735 Watt Raidmax RX-735AP 80+ Bronze

*PC 1. Laufwerk *
				DVD+-RW Double Layer Brenner Laufwerk

*PC Mainboard 1151 *
				MSI Z170A PC Mate (Chipsatz: Z170/ATX)

*PC 1. Festplatte ( -15.00 &#8364; )*
				120GB SATA III PNY CS1311 *SSD*

*PC 2. Festplatte *
				1000GB SATA III 7200upm

*PC Grafikkarte PCI-E *
				8192 MB NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX&#8482; 1070 MSI Gaming X, DVI, HDMI, Display Port

*PC Arbeitsspeicher *
				8192MB DDR4 2133MHz (1x 8G

*PC Prozessor 1151 *
				Intel Core i5-6600K 4x 3.50GHz 95W

*PC Kühler *
				Intel zertifizierter Kühler 95W
				 

				 

*1*

				x

*59.9 cm/24 Zoll TFT ASUS VS247HR LED, 16:9 VGA/DVI/HDMI FULL HD 1920x1080*
		 

wäre das zb komponentenweise etwas was sich auch die Leute hier die sich etwas besser auskennen selbst zusammenstelle würden?

 

Danke schonmal an alle die sich die Zeit nehmen.


----------



## sebsun (25. August 2016)

Hallo, ich könnte etwas hilfe bei der Kaufentscheidung für einen Gaming PC brauchen. Ich tendiere dazu mir ein fertiges PC System bei einem Shop zu kaufen, eher als mir den PC selbst zusammen zu stellen/bauen. Das liegt daran, dass ich nicht allzu bewandert bin was die Technik angeht und ich es angenehm finde Garantie-Pakete (wie zb 2 Jahre Garantie + Reparatur Service) dazu buchen zu können. Hat jemand erfahrung mit solchen fertigen PC Systemen? Sind die evtl. unverhältnismäßig teurer/schlechter als selbst zusammen gestelltes? Ich habe zb. ein Angebot für folgende zusammenstellung gesehen:

 

*PC Modem/ISDN/WLAN *
				WLAN Karte 300MBit PCIe

*ZUB Windows Betriebssystem *
				Windows 10 Home 64Bit OEM inkl. Installation

*ZUB Garantie *
				24 Monate Hersteller Garantie

*ZUB Zusatzinfo *
				One Informationsblatt

*PC Gehäuse *
				Antec GX505 Window Blue Edition Midi-Tower USB3.0 schwarz (ATX)

*PC Baukosten *
				BAU incl. Kleinteile

*PC Soundkarte *
				Onboard Sound

*PC Netzteil *
				735 Watt Raidmax RX-735AP 80+ Bronze

*PC 1. Laufwerk *
				DVD+-RW Double Layer Brenner Laufwerk

*PC Mainboard 1151 *
				MSI Z170A PC Mate (Chipsatz: Z170/ATX)

*PC 1. Festplatte ( -15.00 &#8364; )*
				120GB SATA III PNY CS1311 *SSD*

*PC 2. Festplatte *
				1000GB SATA III 7200upm

*PC Grafikkarte PCI-E *
				8192 MB NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX&#8482; 1070 MSI Gaming X, DVI, HDMI, Display Port

*PC Arbeitsspeicher *
				8192MB DDR4 2133MHz (1x 8G

*PC Prozessor 1151 *
				Intel Core i5-6600K 4x 3.50GHz 95W

*PC Kühler *
				Intel zertifizierter Kühler 95W
				 

				 

*1*

				x

*59.9 cm/24 Zoll TFT ASUS VS247HR LED, 16:9 VGA/DVI/HDMI FULL HD 1920x1080*
		 

wäre das zb komponentenweise etwas was sich auch die Leute hier die sich etwas besser auskennen selbst zusammenstelle würden?

 

Danke schonmal an alle die sich die Zeit nehmen.


----------



## sebsun (25. August 2016)

sorry, irgendwie versehentlich mehrfach gepostet.


----------



## eMJay (25. August 2016)

Das Netzteil ist zustark. 500, 550 Watt reichen dicke. Die 1070 braucht relativ wenig Strom. 

Intel Kühler würde ich auch nicht verbauen. 

16 GB RAM weil es auf 20 Euro mehr nicht ankommt. 

Gehäuse ist Geschmacksache.  

SSD naja ich weiß nicht ob ich die nehmen würde, eher nicht.


----------



## sebsun (25. August 2016)

Hi, danke schonmal fürs antworten. Ist das mit den 16gb ram nur ne Empfehlung weil wie du sagst es preislich nicht viel ausmacht? Oder würdest du sagen das die Leistung nennenswert steigt?


----------



## eMJay (25. August 2016)

Im mom wird es nicht wirklich benötigt, außer man spielt sowas wie Citis Skylines da kann man wohl nicht genug RAM haben und weil es Preislich jetzt besser ist statt 35-45&#8364; gleich 55-65&#8364; auszugeben. Dazu kommt, dass du jetzt gleich zwei 8 GB Module bekommst, später müsstest du nochmal zwei 4er kaufen oder gleich komplett austauschen.


----------



## painschkes (16. September 2016)

Wieder Up 2 Date.


----------



## eMJay (17. September 2016)

Gleich mal schlau machen ;-)


----------



## Natural62 (20. September 2016)

Hi,

 

ich bräuchte mal wieder Eure Hilfe. Ich suche eine neue Grafikkarte für WOW Legion auf maximalen Einstellungen, Diablo 3 und CS:GO mit ein bisschen Zukunftssicherheit.

 

CPU ist eine i5-4570 und MB müsste ich gucken, falls es wichtig ist. Sie sollte also dazu passen, eine gute Preis/Leistung haben und wenn möglich relativ leise sein.

 

Welche kann man da nehmen? Die aus dem 800 Euro PC?

 

Ich danke Euch schon mal.


----------



## sumpfgurke (22. September 2016)

Hey, ich werde mir die Tage meine Teile bestellen, würde aber falls nötig gerne noch etwas verbessern  
Der PC sollte den aktuellen Preis möglichst nicht überschreiten. 
Er sollte auch weiterhin besitzen:
- 1 TB HDD
- 256 GB SSD
- einfaches Laufwerk
- Mainboard mit 4 DDR4-Steckplätzen
 Der Rest darf gerne verändert werden 
8612fc2210246dc7368eedf9ba44f056731f2a87d2101fc435a

Würde mich über Hilfe freuen 

Gruß,
sumpfgurke


----------



## sumpfgurke (23. September 2016)

Der Link war unvollständig 
Hier nochmal der Ganze: 
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/a30dd42216070aa451ce13203de255a9a4f32c72561a57877df


----------



## sumpfgurke (23. September 2016)

Der Link war unvollständig 
Hier nochmal der Ganze: 
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/a30dd42216070aa451ce13203de255a9a4f32c72561a57877df


----------



## Ivudy (30. September 2016)

Hallo Leute,

 

da ich hier bereits gute Erfahrungen machen durfte als ich mir einen Rechner zusammengebaut habe im März wende ich mich nochmals an euch, und zwar möchte sich ein guter Freund von mir ebenfalls einen Gaming PC zusammenstellen lassen.

 

Schwerpunkt: Gaming (Max. Settings + flüssig) und gleichzeitigem Streaming (100/10 Leitung vorhanden) er möchte mit 2 Monitoren spielen/streamen, er ist bereit zwischen 1500&#8364; bis 1700&#8364; auszugeben.

 

Ist das hier angegebene 1550&#8364; System dafür optimiert oder kann/sollte man daran noch was abändern? Wie wichtig ist das Windows dabei? Er hat Win7 Pro, gibt es Unterschiede oder gar Vorteile bei anderen Versionen bzgl Gaming (Win8,10 usw)?
 


*1550&#8364;-PC (Übertaktbar) *

 

CPU: i7 6700K Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 3

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z170X-UD3

RAM: 16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX

Gehäuse: Deep Silence 3

Netzteil: Super Flower Leadex 500W

Laufwerk: LG GH24NSD1

Festplatte: Seagate Desktop 1TB

SSD: Crucial BX200 240GB

Grafikkarte: Palit GTX 1080 GameRock   Mindfactory-Warenkorb


----------



## H2OTest (7. Oktober 2016)

der 6700k reicht bei manchen Spielen nicht für Max Settings + Streaming aus.


----------



## Haldan1 (14. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Leute,

 

ich habe mich dazu entschlossen wieder mit WoW anzufangen. Aus dem Grund wollte ich mir natürlich auch einen neuen PC kaufen. Mittlerweile hab ich mich schon durch sämtliche Foren gekämpft um die richtige Konfiguration zu finden. Ich habe dann auch bei mehreren Anbietern ein grobes Setup erstellt, nur bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher.

 

Darum meine erste Frage..welchen Anbieter/Online-Shop könnt ihr empfehlen? Klar, man hört oft Mindfactory und Alternate. Aber man liest auch viele negative Dinge die ich mir gern ersparen würde. Ich würde mir den PC dann gern gleich zusammen bauen lassen, da ich diesbezüglich keine Erfahrung habe und auch kein Risiko eingehen will.

 

Nun zum Thema Konfiguration..wie gesagt, der PC soll in erster Linie für WoW genutzt werden. Ich würde schon gern auf Ultra spielen, und da WoW in der Beziehung nicht sooo sehr anspruchsvoll ist hab ich schon mit 1000-1100&#8364; gerechnet, vielleicht ist auch noch etwas mehr nötig. Ich werde auch eine Konfi die ich mir mal so ausgedacht hab hier drunter setzen. Vielleicht könnt ihr eure Meinung oder einen Tip dazu abgeben. Bitte berichtigt mich auch wenn ich völlig daneben liege.

 

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte. Danke  

 

CPU: Intel Core i5 6600 4x3.30GHz

Mainboard: ASRock B150M Pro4V

Grafikkarte: 6144MB Palit GeForce GTX 1016

RAM: 16GB G.Skill RipJaws 

Netzteil: 650W Corsair Vengeance 650M Modular 80+ Bronze

Festplatte: 1TB Seagate Desktop

SSD: 250GB Samsung 750 Evo

Laufwerk: Pioneer BDR-209DBK

Gehäuse: Sharkoon VS4-W

Lüfter: EKL Ben Nevis


----------



## ZAM (14. Oktober 2016)

Reicht doch locker für Ultra in 1080p und auch für viele andere Spiele.


----------



## Keashaa (17. Oktober 2016)

Nachdem ich mich jetzt lange genug mit der Funktastatur von Logitech rumgequält habe, reichts mir. Das scheis Teil hat immer wieder Aussetzer, was beim Raiden usw. extrem unangenehm ist.

Daher suche ich eine neue Tastatur. Einzige Bedingungen: keine 300&#8364;  und Kabel! Nix Funk. Der Mist kommt mir beim Desktoprechner nicht mehr ran.


----------



## Aun (17. Oktober 2016)

gaming tasta? ansonsten zb ne cherry mx 3.0. das ding ist super, auch zum spielen (wenn man keiner drölfzigtausend extra makrotasten braucht)


----------



## excane12 (17. Oktober 2016)

Guten Tag  

ich bin auf der Suche mit dem ich primär Buisness Sachen mache und Bildbearbeitung. Da ich seit Legion wieder Wow gelegentlich spiele, sollte Legion auch flüssig drauf laufen. 

 

Reicht der 400Euro Pc dafür? 

 

 

Grüsse


----------



## ProtKenny (24. Oktober 2016)

Moin,

 

eigentlich hatte ich mich wegen Zeitmangels vom PC-Gaming abgewandt und mich dem simplen Konsolen-Gaming hingegeben.

 

Doch nun ist Civ VI erschienen, und es kribbelt unter den Fingernägeln...

 

Liege ich richtig, dass man sich in Sphären des 500 bis 600 EUR-PC bewegt, wenn man mit den empfohlenen Systemanforderungen mithalten möchte?


Prozessor: Vierte Generation Intel Core i5 2,5 Ghz oder AMD FX8350 4.0 Ghz oder besser 
Arbeitsspeicher: 8 GB RAM 
Festplattenspeicher: 12 GB oder mehr 
DVD-ROM: Benötigt, für Installation von Disk 
Grafikkarte: 2 GB DirectX 11 Grafikkarte (AMD 7970 oder NVIDIA 770 oder besser)
Finanziell wäre das für mich in Ordnung, nur möchte ich dann auch nicht im Jahre 1930 stundenlang auf den Zug der KI warten (Civ-Veteranen kennen das Problem).

 

Ggf. würde ich den PC dann in ein Fach meines Fernsehregals stellen wollen - gäbe es passende PC-Gehäuse für die entsprechenden Maße (ca 35cm x 35 cm x 35 cm) - hätte dies Auswirkungen auf die anderen Komponenten des PC?

 

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Mondryx (1. November 2016)

Um nicht unnötiger Weise einen neuen Thread aufzumachen poste ich mal hier. Möchte mir Anfang Dezember neue Hardware kaufen, da ich zuletzt Anfang 2015 was an meinem Rechner gemacht hab (Graka neu und bissl mehr RAM). Aber erstmal meine aktuelle Hardware:

 

CPU: Intel Core i5 4570

MaBo: H87 Pro4

RAM: insgesamt 12GB 

Graka: AMD Radeon 270x

NT: 500Watt Xigmatek GoGreen

 

Würdet ihr mir zu einem kompletten Austausch raten? Was ich möchte: aktuelle Spiele auf High bzw. Ultra spielen können, und ein bisschen abgesichert für die Zukunft sein. Reicht eine neue Graka und auf 16GB Ram oder sollte auch gleich CPU neu, und damit einfach das komplette Innenleben austauschen? Geld spielt nicht wirklich ne Rolle, hab nur eine persönliche Schmerzgrenze bei 800-1000&#8364;^^ 

 

Grüße!


----------



## Aun (2. November 2016)

ich würde ja mal eiskalt behaupten: bis auf prozessor (was ich nicht glaube) taugt das ding locker für civ6 auf hi aber nicht die anderen


----------



## vins1805 (8. November 2016)

Hi Leute,
 
ich habe leider keine Ahnung welche Bauteile in PC gut sein können. Deshalb möchte ich nichts falsches kaufen. Zurzeit zocke ich auf meinem Surface 3 (ja dieses ding was halb Laptop, halb Tablet ist ). Es schafft League of Legends gerade so, ach ja das einzige Spiel was ich eig zocke. Ich spiele aber auf geringsten Grafik einstellungen und ab und zu kommt es in Teamfights zu fps einbrüchen,wo ich dann mal nur noch 1-3fps habe. Leider nicht so ein schönes Spieleerlebnis :-(
 ​ ​ ​- Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner?​Am liebsten 400-500&#8364;​ ​- Brauchst du außer dem Rechner selbst noch irgendwelche "Teile"? (Bezieht sich auf Peripheriegeräte,Monitore und natürlich Windows)​Ja, Windows, Maus, Tastatur und Monitor. Aber die kann ich mir selber raus suchen. ;-)​ ​- Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen?​Ich denke mit Youtube sollte es machbar sein den selber zusammen zu bauen. :-)​ ​- Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen?​Hab keinen​ ​- In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden?​1920x1080 ist denke ich okay​ ​- Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden?​NUR League of Legends​ ​- In welchen Details möchtest du deine Spiele genießen?​Hohen Frames und passende Grafik. Wobei League of Legends keine hohen Grafik anforderungen hat. 100fps wären richtig schön.​ ​- Hast du vor zu Übertakten?​Weiß ich nicht​ ​- Falls der Rechner nicht nur für Spiele gedacht ist - wofür noch? (Videobearbeitung,zum Musik machen/erstellen,usw.)​Uni. Also nichts besonderes​


----------



## Zenek (14. Dezember 2016)

- Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner?

Ca. 400 Euro, eher weniger.

- Brauchst du außer dem Rechner selbst noch irgendwelche "Teile"? (Bezieht sich auf Peripheriegeräte,Monitore und natürlich Windows)

Nein.

- Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen?

Wenn möglich ja, andernfalls Links zu guten Anleitungsvideos bei YT vorhanden ?

- Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen?

Habe keinen.

- In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden?

1920/1080

- Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden?

Nur WoW, andere Spiele würde ich auf der Konsole zocken.

- In welchen Details möchtest du deine Spiele genießen?

Medium, nichts Weltbewegendes, relativ einfach aber bitte ohne Ruckler :-)

- Hast du vor zu Übertakten?

An sich nicht, kenne mich damit auch nicht aus.
Wenn es aber nicht zu extrem verkürzter Lebensdauer der Hardware führt, dafür aber deutlich mehr Leistung
gerne :-)

- Falls der Rechner nicht nur für Spiele gedacht ist - wofür noch? (Videobearbeitung,zum Musik machen/erstellen,usw.)

- YT, evtl. mal Twitch, Internet nichts wildes.

- Welche anderen relevanten Informationen möchtest du noch mitteilen?

Besitze momentan kein WoW und müsste mir daher einen Rechner anschaffen.
Je nachdem wie viel Geld nun am Ende investiert werden muss hängt meine Entscheidung von ab.
Einen Beitrag dazu habe ich in einem weiteren Thread

http://forum.buffed.de/topic/209558-neuen-pc-fur-einen-evtl-wow-wiedereinsteiger/


----------



## Aun (15. Dezember 2016)

also 400 ist schon seeeeeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhrrrrr knapp angesetzt, wie ich finde, gerade in der aussicht noch was anderes zu spielen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (15. Dezember 2016)

Naja WoW läuft auch auf einem i5 der ersten Generation mit einer GTX 460 in FHD mit konstant über 30 fps. Natürlich ohne AA usw. Ich glaube es ist sogar Detailstufe 4 oder 5. Hat mich 50&#8364; gekostet +SSD 240GB  und Win 10 = Gesammtkosten 130&#8364;

Aber das war schon ein extremes Schnäppchen. Sowas nochmal zu bekommen wird schwer.


----------



## spectrumizer (15. Dezember 2016)

Ja, deswegen lieber einen i5, statt irgendeinen AMD-Schrott ...


----------



## Denara-Sonnenhand (31. Dezember 2016)

Moin,

Ich will mir bald nenn neuen Gaming PC zusammen Basteln. Muss aber keine Highend Games verkraften, da ich meist nur MMO zocke.

Preislich denke ich an um die 1200 Euro für Grafik CPU Mainboard netzteil lüfter RAM SSD+Normale Platte

Es sollte wohl ein I7 mit 6700 werden. Da wohl der 4,0 Ghz da ich die Maschine für länger nutzen mag und nicht alle paar Wochen etwas neues rein schrauben mag.

 

Hersteller wird entweder Gigabite oder Msi werden. Gute Erfahrungen gemacht mit beiden.

 

Nun zu meinen Fragen:

Welcher Chipsatz sollte man nutzen? Einige sagen Z170er andere meinen B150. Ich bin als Amateur verwirrt. Board soll DDR4 verkraften und da mindestens die 2666er oder wenn günstig zu haben ist die 3000er. Mir wurde gesagt ich soll beim Board auf den Soundchipsatz achten. Was mich auch verwirrt ist die Anzahl der Steckplätze. PCI und PCI 3.0 ... was genau ist da der Unterschied und wieviele sollte man haben. Einige Boards haben 2x und 2x. Andere 3x und 3x eines sogar 4x und 3x. HILFE

 

Grafik denke ich an Nvidi gtx 1070... oder steht da bald eine neue ins Haus die günstiger und besser ist? Hersteller Msi oder Gigabite. Gibt es die 1070 als TI Version oder kommt die bald? Hier ist mir extrem wichtig, dass die Karte nicht zu viel wärme entwickelt, da ich zweimal eine Karte (1x GTX und einmal Radeon "länger her") hatte, die frittiert wurden. Daher wurde mir auch bei meiner letzten Karte die TI Version empfohlen und damit hatte ich nie Probleme.

 

Ansonsten kommt ein Alphenfön zum Einsatz ein Midi Tower und ein Netzteil von Bit Fenix Wisper M550 Watt ATX 2.4

RAM 2x mit 8GB sind dann zusammen 16 GB mit bevorzugt 2666 Mhz. Gerne auch die 3000er wenn diese günstig sind. Kosten ja grob das gleiche (Minimal mehr) FRAGE: Was bedeutet bei den RAM Steinen das CL 15 17 ect. Dazu konnte ich kurzfristig keine für mich nutzbare Info finden. Firma hat man mir gesagt Corsair oder Kingston. Und einer hat mir anstelle von 2x8GB 4x4GM Empfohlen. Auf meine frage warum hat er nie geantwortet. (Verwirrt ist)

 

Festplatte 1x Normale Platte für Kram und eine gute SSD (Samsung 250G für Windows und einige wenige andere Anwendungen.

Sowie ein BluRay Brenner, auch wenn ich eigentlich Dinge nur noch auf Sticks ziehe, so braucht man scheinbar immer noch für einige Dinge ein Laufwerk für DVD oder BluRay. Aber die 30Euro werden mich nicht arm machen.

 

Weitere Tipp und Ratschläge immer gerne willkommen.

 

Vielen dank für eure Hilfe.

 

Greeting Denara


----------



## Laleyna (5. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

 

die nächsten Monate würd ich gerne mal wieder einen neuen PC anschaffen 

 

Bevor ich mir aber weitere Gedanken machen, wollte ich mal ganz generell nachfragen ob die Zusammenstellungen noch aktuell sind oder es sich lohnt, noch etwas zu warten?

 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## KrasotaArygos (29. April 2017)

Ist das nen ANzeigefehler oder warum fehlen bei den Links zu mindfaktory-Zusammenstellungen stets die MAinboards?


----------



## KrasotaArygos (29. April 2017)

Frage, wieso steckt man ramspeicher mit frequenzen von 3000 auf mainboards, die im zusammenhang mit nem zb i7 nur ne frequenz von 2400 unterstützen?


----------



## painschkes (5. Juni 2017)

Huhu, wollte nur Bescheid geben, dass ich noch lebe und die Tage aktualisierte Zusammenstellungen posten werde.


----------



## ZAM (6. Juni 2017)

Huhu, wollte nur Bescheid geben, dass ich noch lebe und die Tage aktualisierte Zusammenstellungen posten werden.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. Juni 2017)

Gude, eig. spiele ich kaum, allerdings werde ich wohl doch langsam mal einen PC brauchen.


- Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner?
1000-1300 

- Brauchst du außer dem Rechner selbst noch irgendwelche "Teile"? (Bezieht sich auf Peripheriegeräte,Monitore und natürlich Windows)

Jop Windows, den Rest habe ich.

- Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen?

JA!

- Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen?
Hab keinen.

- In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden?
Je höher desto besser 

- Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden?
LoL, WoW, Dawn of War 3, Total War Warhammer, Black Dessert, Rift. 

- In welchen Details möchtest du deine Spiele genießen?
Hohen Frames und ultra.

- Hast du vor zu Übertakten?
Keine Ahnung was das ist.

Sonstiges:
Gerne SSD und am wichtigsten seeeeeeehr gute Kühlung.

Wenn da jemand was hat, wäre super.


----------



## painschkes (17. Juni 2017)

Huhu,

 

sorry..war so lang nicht hier, total vergessen wieder rein zu schauen. :')

Beispiel: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/dd5f272213c90dfb008bf0230e0e1c9c0fe8c0a0ab0d8d951b7

Windows gibt's dann hier für 5-10&#8364;: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Windows-10-Professional-32-64-Bit-Win-Pro-Lizenz-Key-DEUTSCH-VOLLVERSION/263002176588


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. Juni 2017)

Gar kein Problem, hab vielen Dank!

Macht es einen großen Unterschied ob i5 oder i7?


----------



## painschkes (17. Juni 2017)

Der i7 bringt halt Hyperthreating mit sich, was dir eventuell in dem ein oder anderen Spiel Vorteile bieten kann, mir wäre es den Aufpreis bei einem reinen Spiele-PC aber nicht Wert.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. Juni 2017)

Danke!


----------



## eMJay (5. Juli 2017)

Entferne doch mal bitte den adfly scheiß....


----------



## painschkes (9. Juli 2017)

Sorry, die sollten hier gar nicht mit rein - ist jetzt alles raus und wird sicherlich auch dabei bleiben, kann also abgepinnt werden - ich helfe zwar gern und das seit vielen Jahren, deshalb hatte ich auch die Amazon-Reflinks drin, allerdings würde ich auch gern eine Kleinigkeit davon haben - da dies hier nicht möglich ist, werd ich das wohl in Zukunft unterlassen. Trotzdem danke für die vielen Kommentare und die ganzen Anfragen über die letzten Jahre.


----------



## Karanera (10. Juli 2017)

Hmm also ich lese hier seit Jahren mit - und bin über die Hilfe dankbar. Ich empfinde die Verlinkungen als völlig legitim, du hast genug Arbeit damit. Und eine Hilfe waren sie alle Mal - lass se doch geifern?


----------



## ZAM (11. Juli 2017)

Hmm also ich lese hier seit Jahren mit - und bin über die Hilfe dankbar. Ich empfinde die Verlinkungen als völlig legitim, du hast genug Arbeit damit. Und eine Hilfe waren sie alle Mal - lass se doch geifern? 

 

Ich verstehe Painschkes durchaus und würde eine Unterstützung befürworten. Aber leider kollidieren Referal-Links mit unseren Regeln bzgl. kommerzieller Eigenwerbung. Kann das Thema aber gern noch mal intern besprechen. Nur wenn wir das einmal zulassen, möchten dann andere auch, das ist das Problem an der Sache.


----------



## Aldaria (11. Juli 2017)

Aber leider kollidieren Referal-Links mit unseren Regeln bzgl. kommerzieller Eigenwerbung. 

 

Das ist absolut verständlich. Ich frage mich nur, wer der Gewinner ist. Wenn Der Thread und die Hilfe eingestellt wird und anschliessen das Tech Forum für die Forenbenützer unintressant wird und die Besuchszahlen zurückgehen.


----------



## ZAM (11. Juli 2017)

Ich weiß nicht was an "Ich kläre das ab" so unverständlich war


----------



## eMJay (12. Juli 2017)

Ganz einfach, Seiten die verlangen dass ich meinen Addblocker ausmach werden einfach wieder geschlossen und bestenfalls nicht mehr besucht. Adfly hat es lange nicht verlangt nun verlangt die Seite das auch. Somit waren die Links für mich nutzlos. Addblocker gibt es nur weil Seitenbetreiber/ Werbebeauftragten mit der Werbung übertrieben haben. Solange die Werbung dezent ist sage ich nichts aber das was man so im Moment überall erlebt zwingt die normalen user dazu.


----------



## painschkes (20. Juli 2017)

Das mit Adfly wollte ich hier gar nicht machen, hab das von woanders kopiert wo ich das testen wollte und hier vergessen raus zu nehmen - aber wie gesagt, hab jetzt alles raus gemacht und damit hat sich das mit der Beratung hier.


----------



## Aun (20. Juli 2017)

da ich keine ahnung habe wegen welchen links sich emjay beschwert kann ich nur sagen: gratuliere das du einen der wichtigsten threads zerstört hast


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Juli 2017)

Waren ein paar Links beim Startpost, fands auch nicht schlimm da ich verstehen kann das Painschkes gerne bisschen was für sieht. Finde ich auch mehr als okay.

Einer der links war aber meh, da kam da so Iphonegewinnspam und hat den Handybrowser blockiert. Aber dafür kann er jetzt ja auch nix.


----------



## Aun (20. Juli 2017)

ich schau mir gerade diesen thread nicht mobil an. und vllt war es ja ein älterer link. trotzdem find ich es blöd


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. Juli 2017)

Jop, der Thread war gold. Hab ja seine empfohlene Konfi... sehr gut.


----------



## Karanera (24. Juli 2017)

Hallo, ich hoffe, ich bekomme dennoch noch eine kleine Hilfe. Kurz bevor die Beispielkonfigurationen gelöscht wurden, hatte ich mir im Groben schon ein System ausgesucht. Ich hatte noch ein wenig umgestellt. Leider gibt es mitlerweile die empfohlene Grafikkarte bei Mindfactory nicht mehr und bei Amazon ist sie arg im Preis angestiegen:
https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B01LN1ONI4/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Was kann ich als Alternative wählen? Auch die ausgesuchte Alternative gibt es nicht mehr. Was ist denn mit den AMD Karten los? 

Hier mein derzeitiger Warenkorb:
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/c9252522119d157a225a2281dd3247695e761d5db1ee4322858. 
Beim Kühler bin ich mir aufgrund der warmen Temperaturen zu Hause sehr unschlüssig, reicht dies aus?

Hier die Schablone:
- Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner?
Ca. 1100

- Brauchst du außer dem Rechner selbst noch irgendwelche "Teile"? (Bezieht sich auf Peripheriegeräte,Monitore und natürlich Windows)
Nein

- Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen?
Ja^^

- Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen?^
Ich würde den CD-Brenner mit rüber nehmen

- In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden?

- Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden
Vorranging WoW, Tera, im Moment wollte ich GhostRecon Wildland ansehen

- In welchen Details möchtest du deine Spiele genießen?
Je mehr, desto besser

- Hast du vor zu Übertakten?
Nein

- Falls der Rechner nicht nur für Spiele gedacht ist - wofür noch? (Videobearbeitung,zum Musik machen/erstellen,usw.)
Eher sonst nur für die Uni  Informatik, daher auch Programmierung . 

- Welche anderen relevanten Informationen möchtest du noch mitteilen?

Dachgeschosswohnung  sehr warm. Ich habe immer Probleme mit der Wärmeentwicklung.

Mein derzeitiger Monitor : https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B071Y7XJXN/ref=s9u_simh_gw_i1?ie=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B071Y7XJXN&pd_rd_r=7NZ16PBQ3183XXWYCEE1&pd_rd_w=r3Dtj&pd_rd_wg=ltthP&pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_s=&pf_rd_r=5FK7TKTK53AME8PCQQAJ&pf_rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=c9721bbe-bbdb-400c-8c22-0552983be3a4&pf_rd_i=desktop

Daher doch eher eine AMD-Grafikkarte 

Für nen Tipp wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## painschkes (25. Juli 2017)

Auch wenn sich bei dir eine AMD-Karte mehr lohnen würde, würde ich zu einer GTX 1060 6GB greifen - ohne Zusammenbau wäre auch eine GTX 1070 drin, aber die braucht's für FullHD eigentlich nicht - ich geh mal davon aus, dass du einen FullHD-Monitor hast (hast dort leider die Karte nochmal verlinkt) - denn die AMD-Karten kriegst du einfach nicht, nirgendwo..maximal irgendwo über Amazon-Italien oder Amazon-Spanien, da aber auch nur vereinzelt. 

Hier mal ein Beispiel: Warenkorb


----------



## Karanera (25. Juli 2017)

Hey  Sorry, ich wollte eigentlich diesen Monitor verlinken :
https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B01LN1ONI4/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Ich dachte wegen dem Freesync würde sich eine AMDKarte mehr lohnen?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## painschkes (26. Juli 2017)

Ja, das auf jeden Fall - aber du wirst gerade keine RX 580 (die bei dir in Frage kommen würde) kaufen - mir ist zumindest kein Shop bekannt, der gerade eine hat.


----------



## ZAM (27. Juli 2017)

Btw. eine Info: Die Person die entscheidet, ob (ausnahmsweise nur painschkes für seinen Aufwand nur hier im Thread) affiliates setzen kann ist zur Zeit in einem ausgedehnten Urlaub, ich vermute irgendwas mit Baby oder so.


----------



## Bingbongbing (5. August 2017)

- Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner? - *Maximal 1300&#8364;*
 
- Brauchst du außer dem Rechner selbst noch irgendwelche "Teile"? (Bezieht sich auf Peripheriegeräte,Monitore und natürlich Windows) - *Nein*
 
- Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen? - *Nein, das bekomme ich auch hin *
 
- Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen? - *Laufwerk und 1TB HDD*
 
- In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden? - *Full HD*
 
- Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden? - *WOW, Pubg*
 
- In welchen Details möchtest du deine Spiele genießen? - *Maximal*
 
- Hast du vor zu Übertakten? -* nicht unbedingt*
 
- Falls der Rechner nicht nur für Spiele gedacht ist - wofür noch? (Videobearbeitung,zum Musik machen/erstellen,usw.) - *nicht's*
 
- Welche anderen relevanten Informationen möchtest du noch mitteilen? - *Gerne Ryzen und AMD Grafikkarte, bin da nicht so festgelegt.*


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. August 2017)

Würde dir die Konfiguration empfehlen die er mir zusammengestellt hat. Ist halt Intel und nvidia. Aber ist super.


----------



## painschkes (2. September 2017)

Wieder Up2Date.

 

@Bingbongbing 

 

Wäre super lieb, wenn du dich auf meiner Seite meldest, sofern du noch eine Beratung erwünschst: http://www.pc-konfigs.com/forum/

 

Die Beratung wird in Zukunft dort stattfinden.

 

Schönes Wochenende an alle


----------



## Markos12 (20. Januar 2018)

Hello Leute ich bin neu hier


----------



## KrasotaArygos (10. Januar 2019)

Huhu, ich bin ja leider recht selten direkt hier im Forum anzutreffen und sonst im Techforum von WoW zu finden...da aberr so vieles neu auf dem AMrkt geworfen wurde und ich derzeit unzufrieden mit meinem System bin, erwäge ich eben ein neueres anzuschaffen.

*Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner?*
max. 2.000,-€

*Brauchst du außer dem Rechner selbst noch irgendwelche "Teile"?* 
nein
 

*Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen? *
egal
 

*Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen?*
nein

 

*In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden? *
HD / UHD

 

*Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden?*

ArcheAge, GuildWars2, WorldofWarcraft, !!! Achtung Multi-accountplayer!!!

 

*In welchen Details möchtest du deine Spiele genießen?* 
ultra/maximale Detail

 

*Hast du vor zu Übertakten? *
ja, sollte unbedingt möglich sein

 

*Falls der Rechner nicht nur für Spiele gedacht ist - wofür noch?*
Netflix (UHD) Skypen, Discord/Ts³ zeitgleich mit den o.g. Spielen

 

*Welche anderen relevanten Informationen möchtest du noch mitteilen?*
Ich stehe auf Qualität und Leistung, sollten 2.000,-€ nicht ausreichend sein, kann ich entsprechend etwas warten und draufpacken. Andererseits bin ich nicht gewillt, wegen 1% mehr Leistung 50% mehr zu zahlen, es sollte schon sinnvoll von der Preis-Leistungsgestaltung sein.
Ich spiele ArcheAge mit 5+ Accounts gleichzeitig. Ja, das ist dort erlaubt.


----------

